# Wii U Thread of Zombies in Nintendoland [but only after 11PM!] - Part 6



## Tazmo (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Wii U Thread of Zombies in Nintendoland [but only after 11PM!]*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thread Update on GAF. I feel bad for the Dev team. Really some bullshit stuff


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

**Boycotting a good game because of suit decisions**

ALL ABOARD THE RETARD TRAIN.



St NightRazr said:


> Only game I can say I enjoyed the trophys in were Bayonetta.



They're unblocked in the same way as any action game does, ever. What was the difference for you?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2013)

They dont like what Ubisoft is doing with their money so they dont want to give them any, maybe they dont like Platformers, maybe their love for mario is so strong that they dont need an ultra super beautiful platformer when they already have trine 2 and mario U's challenge mode to busts their balls.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

Cyberheater is not really known for being "intelligent" with his posts really. 

Poor Ubisoft devs though. This pretty much gives more people justifications on tearing Ubisoft's retarded delay decision a new one, i will still buy Rayman Legends but damn it's not looking good for it around September near Next gen's deadline.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2013)

Releasing Rayman in September is one of the worst decisions I've ever seen in recent times. Have fun competing with GTA 5 and all the other AAA titles that will be coming out in the Fall. Then it'll sell like shit and they'll blame the developers.

February was the perfect time because WiiU people are starving for games during a period where not many games come out on any systems. Rayman Legends would've dominated unopposed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Boycotting a good game because of suit decisions**
> 
> ALL ABOARD THE RETARD TRAIN.


Then what are you going to do send them a strongly worded letter?
I replace the word boycott with not buying something in general these days


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

Buy the game when it comes out?

How's that for a concept?

If I didn't buy any games from publishers who constantly make retarded decisions, I would never buy Capcom games. If a game's good, a game's good. And Rayman Legends seems like *the* platformer to own in 2013.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2013)

Boycotting Rayman would be pretty dumb but then again by the time it comes out, it's going to be overshadowed by so many games and new systems coming out, that it'll seem like it got boycotted. That game is going to bomb horribly. I feel bad for the team... not for Ubi.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

Why the hell do people assume that the average buyer of GTA 5 even gives a shit about a kiddy looking platformer?

The demographics couldn't be more separated. GTA 5 isn't even on the WiiU.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

@Sotei: How can you call something stupid when trophies/achievements are completely optional to earn? You can enjoy the game without going out of your way to earn them. They are there for people who _want_ to earn them, it's not like you're forced to earn them.

And earning that Platinum in Gravity Rush was satisfying as hell, so STFU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2013)

*WiiU version not having issues with development according to Ubisoft rep:*



> "There are no issues with the game development. All of the information was in the press release, the only reason for the delay is to release on multiple platforms," Ubisoft public relations specialist Sarah Irvin said.
> 
> "In this case, Ubisoft recently decided they wanted to release the game on multiple platforms so the decision was made to launch them all at the same time rather than separately.





Because is done Ubisoft, we know.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Releasing Rayman in September is one of the worst decisions I've ever seen in recent times. Have fun competing with GTA 5 and all the other AAA titles that will be coming out in the Fall. Then it'll sell like shit and they'll blame the developers.
> 
> February was the perfect time because WiiU people are starving for games during a period where not many games come out on any systems. Rayman Legends would've dominated unopposed.



Amen. 

That's not even including Nintendo's own big hits in which are possibly planned for fall as well. Seriously, Rayman Legends is totally fucked and (once again i say) Dead on Arrival. GTA5, Zelda HD (debatable), and the PS4/720 will be just around the corner upon releases. 

Damn.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't forget Killzone: Mercenary, because that comes out in September too. It seems like September is going to be a ''release a bunch of shit'' month.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why the hell do people assume that the average buyer of GTA 5 even gives a shit about a kiddy looking platformer?
> 
> The demographics couldn't be more separated. GTA 5 isn't even on the WiiU.




Because Nintendo isn't going to release a big hitter during that time? C'mon man, it doesn't matter if GTAV is coming out for WiiU or not, it's coming out, along with other big games, plus what ever Nintendo decides to drop and new consoles. Rayman is the last thing on most gamers minds come early holiday season.




Ultimania said:


> @Sotei: How can you call something stupid when trophies/achievements are completely optional to earn? You can enjoy the game without going out of your way to earn them. They are there for people who _want_ to earn them, it's not like you're forced to earn them.
> 
> And earning that Platinum in Gravity Rush was satisfying as hell, so STFU.



Sure you're not forced but you get them regardless, you don't have to try and get them, you just do, for doing shit you're supposed to do.

It's like you're getting a medal for participation, what kind of bullshit charity is that?

I just got a platinum for beating "The Walking Dead"... I got it, for playing... the fuck is that shit. It's meaningless.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Sure you're not forced but you get them regardless, you don't have to try and get them, you just do, for doing shit you're supposed to do.
> 
> It's like you're getting a medal for participation, what kind of bullshit charity is that?
> 
> I just got a platinum for beating "The Walking Dead"... I got it, for playing... the fuck is that shit. It's meaningless.



And how is that a bad thing? Shit like that shouldn't even bother you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Don't forget Killzone: Mercenary, because that comes out in September too. It seems like September is going to be a *''release a bunch of shit''* month.



Speaking about that....

*SHOCKING NEWS: Activision announces a new Call of Duty title for Q4 2013*


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL, who gives a shit about Call of Duty?


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> And how is that a bad thing? Shit like that shouldn't even bother you.




That's the problem, it does bother me, cause if you're going to add something like that, why not make it mean something?

It's there, for the fuck of it. There's nothing fun about it, it's just this little thing there that adds nothing to a game.

It's a fake reward system, it makes you feel like you got something out of it. Playing and enjoying a game to completion is the achievement, I don't need a fake trophy to tell me that.

I like it when a game unlocks extra content for beating it, when you unlock extra characters, extra weapons, armor... things like that add "real" value, not a fake trophy.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

As man you guys are bitching hard_core_ with this shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> LOL, who gives a shit about Call of Duty?



*EXACTLY.* 

Tell that to the mass media though....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 7, 2013)

How many sales does call of duty have at this point? Do the math


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Buy the game when it comes out?
> 
> How's that for a concept?
> 
> If I didn't buy any games from publishers who constantly make retarded decisions, I would never buy Capcom games. If a game's good, a game's good. And Rayman Legends seems like *the* platformer to own in 2013.



A little late to the game, but f--king thank you. I don't even give a damn about Rayman and think this is ludicrous.

The decision by "the suits" was retarded, yes. This "I'm not buying this game anymore" bullshit is even retardeder. How the gaming community keeps from collapsing into itself with this kind of inanity floating around, I'll never know.



Sotei said:


> That's the problem, it does bother me, cause if you're going to add something like that, why not make it mean something?
> 
> It's there, for the fuck of it. There's nothing fun about it, it's just this little thing there that adds nothing to a game.
> 
> ...



True as that may be (I too am disappointed that trophies don't give you anything but bragging rights. I mean, at least give me a free avatar for crossing some benchmark or something), Ultimatium is right, despite his *ahem* less than satisfactory delivery.

The whole thing is one huge non-issue. About as worthy of the energy extended being annoyed about it as the trophies themselves are relevant. Now if them popping up on you gets under your skin, it would be nice if PS3 would give us some kinda opt-out system option, just so they won't invade our space when we accidental accomplish them.

Other than that... feh. They're cheap little add-ons that add replay value for gamers that like seeing their gamer score go up or just like seeing their accomplishments in their games recorded. They take away from the game as much as they add: nothing.

I will agree that the "You beat the level!" ones are dumb, but please don't act like that's all the consist of....


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

Sotei said:


> That's the problem, it does bother me, cause if you're going to add something like that, why not make it mean something?
> 
> It's there, for the fuck of it. There's nothing fun about it, it's just this little thing there that adds nothing to a game.
> 
> ...



You can brag the hell about your trophies to other people, that's what it's all about (and having fun). The higher your trophy count is, the more people are going to be in awe of your gaming skills. It's essentially a bragging system. You may not care for it, but some people like myself do.

I also had plenty of fun unlocking my trophies, especially the hard ones.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

You have a girlfriend?


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> You have a girlfriend?



No, because I prefer those hard cocks. :ho 

What about you?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Yup.

Japanese mix, actually. 

She ain't impressed by no mo'fuckin fake gaming trophies on playstation, though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Nintendo Force is coming round the curb with something.
Whats the important Wii U news coming from IGN?




This was a very interesting read though. It really tells you some interesting things about localization and handhelds. And Catherine. Tells you all about Catherine


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

They're making another one of those, eh?

I actually liked Catherine... Lots of good 'material'.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

I find it rather amusing they made a sex tape to convince Walmart to make shelf space for Catherine XD
Yeah Catherine is a great puzzle game,all those endings XD



1000 signatures in a day lawl^


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Really?

People give that much of a shit?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Dark Souls II Petition had over 15,000 when the meter cawked out.

Up and coming like we're fucking in an elevator man


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Holy shit fuck... Oh, speaking of which, I have to add you on 3DS..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

People are still writing on it. Someone just updated it 3 hours ago. Too bad its not counting there signatures anymore.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Added your ass.

Yeah, they got flooded.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

XD About time man
The following is from some blokes off Shitaku(Kotaku)


> "Huh, it hadn't occurred to me how much the emphasis on handheld titles in Japan would hurt localization firms because of their lower price elsewhere in the world. That's really unfortunate when you think about it, because a lot of the big RPGs with those huge mountains of text to translate are on handhelds these days. Dragon Quest, SMT, Etrian Odyssey, Kingdom Hearts, even Fire Emblem... if you're into JRPGs, owning a handheld has become a must.
> 
> This makes me even more grateful that SMT: Soul Hackers is indeed getting localized. It's a big JRPG with lots of text, it's on a handheld, and I really don't see any way that game is gonna sell very well (it's a first person dungeon crawler for god's sake). The argument for not localizing it is pretty strong... but it's coming anyway. Thanks Atlus."





> "Great article! Aside from my interest in the topic, it was so well written that it didn't feel like a long read.
> 
> I've always been curious about localization for games and how they translate that which doesn't exactly translate. As an example, there's a guy in Fire Emblem Awakening that makes a string of puns using "caw," the onomatopoeia for a crow's call. I wondered what it was originally in Japanese because it was so well done in English.
> 
> I understand objecting to the cover, but it seems a bit ridiculous that retailers aren't aware how much sex is in the games they are already selling. That seems lazy on their part, if they truly care about such things. "


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

I like sex.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2013)

More about Rayman Legends




> The developer wrote a message last month celebrating the project's completion, presumably before the news of the game's delay was handed down.
> 
> "Today is a great day! We've closed Legends [development] " read a post dated 9th January. "See what you think next month!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

*Bayonetta 2 and Wonderful 101 to stay as Wii U Exclusives*



> ウチは開発会社なわけ…任天堂がお金出してくれて、ウチがベヨ２とW101開発して、任天堂が売るわけ…そ の任天堂「PS3や360にもベヨ２出します」つった ら出るんじゃないの…だから後は任天堂に聞けつーの…
> *"We're a development company...Nintendo gives us money, we make Bayonetta 2 and W101, and they sell it...So if Nintendo says 'We're putting Bayonetta 2 on PS360' it'll come out on those platforms...So ask Nintendo about it..."*


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Well that's nice, at least.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

*34,000 pieces of Wii U software were sold in the UK in January (incl. NintyLand)*



Yuck numbers, no way to spin that. 

And lol @ some of the fanboys getting a hard on over the crap-tacular Wii U sales and hopping/praying on Nintendo-goin' third party bandwagon.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't want Nintendo to fail. I just want to have a lot of exclusives on the Wii U. That's what you buy consoles for, exclusive games...right? 

And no, I'm talking about third party exclusives. The Wii U needs better third party support than the Wii did, for God's sake.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol @ fanboys in general.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

^
^
What both y'all said in general.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

All I have to say is _fuck_. If I just had enough money for this, I would buy this bundle in a heartbeat. You can't have a better deal than that, in my opinion. Hmmm...let's see what I can do...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> All I have to say is _fuck_. If I just had enough money for this, I would buy this bundle in a heartbeat. You can't have a better deal than that, in my opinion. Hmmm...let's see what I can do...



Looks like I'll be picking up _that_ bundle on the 17th. 

First Weed. 

Oh, and you've been immortalized in my sig, bra.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Oh, and you've been immortalized in my sig, bra.



And I noticed that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

Bayo2 is still exclusive though right?


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Bayo2 is still exclusive though right?



It is...for now.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Til it becomes a thirsty bitch and wants to dig more gold.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

not sure if i'll be ready to buy a wiiu if that's not exclusive too


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

All you need is smash bros, bra.. Come on, now..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Bayonetta 2 will be an exclusive game as long as Nintendo will allow it to be or 4 years down the line the are allowed to pull some hokey pokey RE4 to the Nth power nonsense.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol to the Nth power.

This wigga.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

At least the Wii U still gets the super-awesome-secret-unique-exclusive Rayman Legends demo to whet their appetites as they wait for the one-hundred-percent-completed-and-ready-to-ship-and-play game!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Lol to the Nth power.
> 
> This wigga.



Wigga? Nah man Im a Deustch Liganigiga

Definitely going to pick up that Zombie U Bundle


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

So they get a demo, and that's it??

Shit, son..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah lol it hit 3000 signatures.

!

If the install base isnt that high on the Xbox 360  they could have done the Wii U/PS3 route


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

But it's a super cool demo!


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

The Black Betty song was a hoot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> All you need is smash bros, bra.. Come on, now..



one game aint enough for me to buy a whole console.. then again, i need to see what bullshit MS and Sony gonna pull


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Microsoft intends to kill the gaming industry, I hope steambox annihilates them.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Run that shit to the GROUND.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

''Exclusive demo?'' LOL Ubisoft, my ass is exclusive.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Microsoft intends to kill the gaming industry, I hope steambox annihilates them.



This is what happens when everyone eats up "reports" and rumors.

If they're true, then Sony is certainly doing their part as well as they've already patented the technology to put code-based chips into the discs that will respond to designated gaming profiles according to previous "reports"/rumors.

Then again if "reports" and rumors were true, the Wii U would have been called simply "Nintendo" and would be able to run The Witcher 2 better than the most powerful PC made to date.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh no Im not referring to the shit mass prevalence of rumors that people  make videos about on youtube, no Im referring to the already established bullshit policies they have (you see them forcing cloud down peoples throats? Its all for the sake of giving said company more control so they can make more money and be stable)

The path that these companies have set up for themselves with how games are being developed, how things are being sold and specifically with the environment they have created, its going to cause the industry to implode on them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

Steambox will come with halflife 3 true story


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Steambox will come with halflife 3 true story



And Final Fantasy Versus XIII exclusive?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

Handheld gaming will be the future, pack your bags everyone. Just look at the DS/PSP! 

Third Parties publishers would have to be out of their mind if they are pushing for no-used games policy, provided if the source is proven legit. Sending themselves to hell for such farce motive = no more my for their games out of my wallet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

Its not like Steam or PC is any better in regards to bullshit DRM or anti consumer practices, infact in many ways its way worse. Its just 'accepted' because PC games get bargain sales due to prices not being fixed by retailers, publishers and the console manufactures who get their revenue specifically from software sales.

Pretty sure the PC destination hotspot would be a lot more barren if it were as restricted as the console landscape, heck that's how it was almost a decade ago now, with people proclaiming the death of that industry.

Now things are in reverse and its the console industry that needs to adapt, or die of course


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Console Market cant die unless Nintendo dies. Im certain that some very interesting things will start occurring during the 3rd quarter of the Wii U's life cycle/
Handheld gaming being the future would make everywhere but japan shit outta luck. Look at Europe

The problem with it is the difference in pricing in the US vs Japan, they have to localize and sell a bunch of handheld games to make a profit, and localization is an extensive process it takes money and it depends on how long it takes them to code. Just take a look at that Atlus article I posted


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Handheld gaming will be the future, pack your bags everyone. Just look at the DS/PSP!



Better than companies like Epic Games claiming iOS and social gaming is the future.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

Cliffy made me vomit when he said he wanted an "always on" console as top priority next gen. If these microsoft rumors are true i put Epic at the forefront of that effort, and Crytek of course. They both have advocated for huge anti consumer actives in the past.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

Pfft, put your fanboy goggles off already. The Wii U is destined to flop like the GC and Nintendo will go the way of Sega once all is said and done with Next Gen. Third Party software development is much suited for Nintenlol's out of touch market directions a--oh wait their IP exclusives die with them if they're out of the race.... BUT YEAH!

But the quality software support...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pfft, put your fanboy goggles off already. The Wii U is destined to flop like the GC and Nintendo will go the way of Sega once all is said and done with Next Gen. Third Party software development is much suited for Nintenlol's out of touch market directions a--oh wait their IP exclusives die with them if they're out of the race.... BUT YEAH!
> 
> But the quality software support...



They can't do IPs the way they want if they are 3rd party.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Cliffy made me vomit when he said he wanted an "always on" console as top priority next gen. If these microsoft rumors are true i put Epic at the forefront of that effort, and Crytek of course. They both have advocated for huge anti consumer actives in the past.



Sheeps be sheepin'. 

Interesting. In the case, i'd like to ask you. What are the slightly possible chances of Sony following the suit? Since "third party publishers actively pushing for anti-used games tied-to a single console" was included on the source's information, along with how Sony treats their stable relationship with third party support, do you think it could be happening if they went for that for the PS4?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Sony has otakus hooked to their mainframe. They arent going anywhere.

I'd be more concerned with the patent they filed to put ads in games


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

Well considering that they are just rumors for now, i'd put the percentage at 48%  I trust Sony a lot more than Microsoft to give me more for my money, if only because PSN is much less of a con and Sony has been pushing for paying a 10 fee for people who buy used games to unlock all content instead of just blocking everything all together.

Again though, we can't say for sure, they have patents that advocate for a lot of effed up shit going back a number of years, but a lot of it has never materialized(count yourself lucky for now)


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Cliffy made me vomit when he said he wanted an "always on" console as top priority next gen. If these microsoft rumors are true i put Epic at the forefront of that effort, and Crytek of course. They both have advocated for huge anti consumer actives in the past.



In defense of Epic Games (who I personally have little taste for anymore - I'm only interested in Judgement because I like People Can Fly as a dev), Cliffy left some time ago thankfully. Though the question is if Cliffy said that personally or if he said it as a company advocate. There have been quite a few people leaving Epic - Cliff, Rod Fergusson, a few other programmers, and a portion of People Can Fly all bailed.

Although, I doubt Microsoft is going to be that stupid (Sony I'm not so sure about...) to pull such a stunt. Especially if Sony goes first and unveils their supposed patented tech. Once the massive fan backlash and inevitable boycotting arises, Microsoft will swoop in with a massive troll face and be like, "Guess what? XBox 720 doesn't have that."

It _is_ MS's game. It was even recently said they only got into gaming to try and knock Sony down a peg. And they've done what Sony refuses to do by embracing hackers in some regards (having actually used ideas from people who fucked with the Kinect hard and software and in the aftermath of Sony's lawsuit against Geo, they went and publicly gave him a Windows 8 phone and told him he has free-reign to do whatever the fuck he wants to their product).

I could definitely see MS trying to just completely fuck with Sony in that same regard.


----------



## James (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Nintendo where my games at guys.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

Kamiya san just said that there is no hope of Bayonetta 2 ever coming out for other consoles unless Nintendo wants it to be there 

Finally my Wii U purchase is validated, i was getting worried cause a lot of the games have been going multi


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2013)

The only WiiU bundle I'm interested in would be a Bayo 2 one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kamiya san just said that there is no hope of Bayonetta 2 ever coming out for other consoles unless Nintendo wants it to be there
> 
> Finally my Wii U purchase is validated, i was getting worried cause a lot of the games have been going multi



Nah it was validated with the Nintendo Direct


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

No it was validated with the Nintendo direct in combination with assured Bayonetta 2 exclusivity. Whatcha gon do now


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

It was validated with Rayman Legends exclusivity.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

i don't think that's possible any longer


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> It was validated with Rayman Legends exclusivity.



The demo, maybe.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

That's the joke.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2013)

Monster Hunter needs to come faster.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> No it was validated with the Nintendo direct in combination with assured Bayonetta 2 exclusivity. Whatcha gon do now



*This* guy knows whats up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *This* guy knows whats up.



How can you even say so, you don't even OWN a Wii U


----------



## Sotei (Feb 8, 2013)

Well since my money ain't going into a Rayman purchase anymore, LEGO City Undercover has now become a day 1.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzyBIJUSYbg[/YOUTUBE]


Looks like some B movie fun all up in there. I'm down.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

Who said i needed to own one (yet) to validate the obvious?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 8, 2013)

Mmmm, bayonnaise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

I DID


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Kamiya san just said that there is no hope of Bayonetta 2 ever coming out for other consoles unless Nintendo wants it to be there
> 
> Finally my Wii U purchase is validated, i was getting worried cause a lot of the games have been going multi



aaaaand i am back


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Man that lego game looks like a piece of saggy ass that used to be good...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Man that lego game looks like a piece of saggy ass that used to be good...



So it looks like a better GTA?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Kiddie GTA. 

No sex and no cursing turns me off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Kiddie GTA.
> 
> No sex and no cursing turns me off.



You don't even get sex in GTA games Shion


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I DID


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't even get sex in GTA games Shion



You pick up hookers, put em in your car, go to a shady place, watch the car move side to side.

All I need.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> You pick up hookers, put em in your car, go to a shady place, watch the car move side to side.
> 
> All I need.



Shion that isn't sex.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

A kiddie version of ''Grand Theft Auto'' where you play as a cop? What the fuck is this shit? I want to be a badass and blow shit up, not being a lame cop. 

@Unlosing Ranger: Yes, it is sex. It makes me horny every time I see those steamy scenes. :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Shion that isn't sex.



Yeah, everyone knows they're just shaking the car for fun.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if Shion actually got off to that stuff in GTA4.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Shion actually got off to that stuff in GTA4.



He wouldn't be the only one.


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2013)

>Be a badass

So I guess you don't play GTA either?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, everyone knows they're just shaking the car for fun.



Next people will be calling hentai sex


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> >Be a badass
> 
> So I guess you don't play GTA either?



I have been playing GTA games for years. I know damn well what a GTA game is all about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 9, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> He wouldn't be the only one.



Eww you whore. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



:ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 9, 2013)

What the fuck you guys...just....what the fuck


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> What the fuck you guys...just....what the fuck



Get out before you catch the imaginary aids Inuhanyou


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Shion actually got off to that stuff in GTA4.





Ultimania said:


> He wouldn't be the only one.



Best climax of my life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

ITT: people jerk off to moving cars


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2013)

It's the _idea_ behind what's _happening_ inside said car. 

We all have imaginations, son, so I use mine creatively.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> It's the _idea_ behind what's _happening_ inside said car.
> 
> We all have imaginations, son, so I use mine creatively.



Wonder how shion would feel about those dreams of his being broken by being shown whats going on in the car.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2013)

My eyes would be opened...

Wide. Opened.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 9, 2013)

I think you all find yourselves using a certain french video site way too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

in this gen: who you gets to be more of a dick company than the other 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZh9AnQSx3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> in this gen: who you gets to be more of a dick company than the other
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZh9AnQSx3Y[/YOUTUBE]



I agree with him 100%


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2013)

That guy talks funny.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2013)

A slayer t-shirt, long hair and a fucking razor necklace.

I cut myself from the edginess of that guy just by clicking the video.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2013)

Fucker is edgy as fuck.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> in this gen: who you gets to be more of a dick company than the other
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZh9AnQSx3Y[/YOUTUBE]



ANd when it doesn't sell well like it's suppose to you're gonna hear ubisoft say "see, see we definitely made the right decision"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

maybe they just weren't sure Rayman was gonna sell either way.. so they needed a scapegoat


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 9, 2013)

Khris said:


> maybe they just weren't sure Rayman was gonna sell either way.. so they needed a scapegoat



Rayman was one of the forerunning games for the wii u. And it would have released during a time when wii owners don't have much to work with.


Didn't they get feedback from the demo?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

I still dunno why you guys are worrying over Rayman...

Not even that big of a title.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2013)

The petition got another 2000 ( its at 6,000) signatures lol.

I can honestly say I like it here though, some of the things I've seen the past few days.. Arceus can hack it for me. 

Crack these punks a new one. 

In other news....
Lisa Lisa has a *fine* ass. Watch it sashay XD


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

Who's Lisa?

What?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2013)

Lisa Lisa from JJBA


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got to play this game NOW.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2013)

It pains me when I want to say David Cage might have been on to something...

Then again, he's one of the biggest gaming hypocrites to date, so...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2013)

On to something in what way?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2013)

Krory said:


> It pains me when I want to say David Cage might have been on to something...



Whaddya mean? What did he say?


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> On to something in what way?





Shirker said:


> Whaddya mean? What did he say?



How games, and gamers, need to "grow up."

Though his idea of "growing up" is eliminating anything in a game that requires a modicum of skill or attention and turning all games into interactive movies "digital entertainment." And violence and sex is only good "in context" - where the context is awkwardly having your already chauvinistically sexist character getting naked for no valid reason, apparently. So... again, hypocrite.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think cage knows what he's talking about  he's like a failed hollywood actor trying to turn video games into QTE shows to get attention for his failed movie scripts 

I think video games should evolve into something that will be taken seriously in the mainstream, but i think that that should not inhibit a dev to make whatever they want to create. There's no clear path toward what people see as video games becoming a serious medium as long as your only perception of games is two extremes. one side being mario jumping on goombas and the other side being call of duty shooting brown people in the face for AMERICA


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah,you fuckers need to mature up and shit.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2013)

AAAAAAANNND Shion.

That timing was impeccable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2013)

Like a perky nipple


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Rayman was one of the forerunning games for the wii u. And it would have released during a time when wii owners don't have much to work with.
> 
> 
> Didn't they get feedback from the demo?



i guess.. hell, this'll probably hurt the wiiu in general if anything


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2013)

In a way, it's total bullshit yeah but I like how people get so worked on this shit like Ubisoft never made any retarded released schedule decisions.

Rayman Origins got the exact same treatment and was set to opposite gaming juggernauts when it first came out. And it still managed to sell. Well, maybe because it was out fucking everywhere.

BUT HEY, new EXCLOUSIVE DAYMO, huh?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> AAAAAAANNND Shion.
> 
> That timing was impeccable.



I was waiting for that shit, lol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2013)

*The Official Nintendo Magazine Tease Was Actually Resident Evil Revelations, Features Off-TV Play*



> *The surprise teaser from the Official Nintendo Magazine was actually Resident Evil: Revelations for Wii U, which was announced a few weeks ago. The information was revealed when subscribers started getting their copies of the magazine through the mail.* The magazine features a ten page exclusive on the game which is due to arrive in North America on May 21st, and throughout Europe on May 24th. *The publication has confirmed that Resident Evil: Revelations for Wii U will feature off-TV play, and will support the Wii U Pro Controller. You will also be able to use the Wii U GamePad to access quick inventory changes and also gain access to multi-level 3D maps**.*





Called it. 



Khris said:


> i guess.. hell, this'll probably hurt the wiiu in general if anything



Only 6-7 more months to go! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 >Ubi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2013)

hey look more exclusives


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2013)

If we're talking about features then yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2013)

and maybe an exclusive demo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2013)

...............


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

Of _what?_ Faggotry?


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 10, 2013)

_Exclusive_ features and demos? Just what I wanted Nintendo!


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

Exclusive demos, lol.

What about the game itself?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 10, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *The Official Nintendo Magazine Tease Was Actually Resident Evil Revelations, Features Off-TV Play*


 more reasons to double dip


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe i should get revelations for Wii U  is it coming to retail?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Exclusive demos, lol.
> 
> What about the *game* itself?



Exclusive $19 DLC for half the content.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

Dat Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2013)

can't wait for DmC FukU edition, with exclusive fuck yous


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2013)

Decided to pick up Sega All-Star Racing for sub $30 to fulfill my Wii U purchase of the month since Rayman Legends got pushed back. 

Who here has it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2013)

Who indeed would have such a game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Maybe i should get revelations for Wii U  is it coming to retail?



Yes it is, lucky for you.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 10, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Decided to pick up Sega All-Star Racing for sub $30 to fulfill my Wii U purchase of the month since Rayman Legends got pushed back.
> 
> Who here has it?



I should have it from Gamefly by Tuesday hopefully.

If it doesn't get lost or stolen again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm0A3mwC_M0[/YOUTUBE]

Good thing i didn't see this a week ago.. i would have already bought a WiiU 

welp, guess i'll wait for that Bayonetta Bundle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

They really really shouldn't have delayed it on the wii U because that looks so damn good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8tcSVlD1szk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2013)

What is this happy horse shit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm0A3mwC_M0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Good thing i didn't see this a week ago.. i would have already bought a WiiU
> 
> welp, guess i'll wait for that Bayonetta Bundle


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2013)

By that time, who's honestly going to give a shit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxpF7qlBdsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2013)

That poor idiot.

@Malv

Sometimes I honestly think you spend a good mount of your time looking up all this shit, bra...

And I mean a _good_ amount of time..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> That poor idiot.
> 
> @Malv
> 
> ...



@Work, In a store with a PC.. I do kill a lot of time.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2013)

That explains a _lot_.

I was starting to think other dark thoughts...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They really really shouldn't have delayed it on the wii U because that looks so damn good.



now i am hearing it actually runs on 60fps so that video doesn't even show how good this game looks and feels..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2013)

It plays like a dream~

A wet one...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 12, 2013)

All dem Shion's running amok


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2013)

What is that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2013)

wasted potential.. nintendo are pricks for not releasing a good console poke game..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> wasted potential.. nintendo are pricks for not releasing a good console poke game..



I can't even agree because I can't tell wtf it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2013)

its basically pokemon rumble with better graphics.. at least that's what i think it is..

EDIT: yup, confirmed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2013)

Just turn it into dynasty warriors with pokemon. 
I can agree with that though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2013)

*the whole Rayman Legends Development team*





*"Release Rayman"

"Support for Ubi Montpellier"*

Oh wow they are standing against Ubisoft.. So damn cool..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

Or it's a _fake_ to save face.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Or it's a _fake_ to save face.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

What's more plausible, man?


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Only 20 people made Rayman Legends?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2013)

We have a revolution Shion.. what is going to happen?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *the whole Rayman Legends Development team*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



such awesomeness  

RELEASE RAYMAN


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy crap, shit just got real. *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Someone should tell them to get back to work, they have a deadline to reach.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Only 20 people made Rayman Legends?



It's an oldschool 2D game with one of the most versatile graphics engine ever conceived for the genre. These kinds of games are worked by skeleton teams, at best. 

Which is why it's easy to make a profit on them despite the not so luster sales. Origins had terrible sales at first but it soon picked up with steady sales after being released on every platform ever.

Which is why this "LEGENDS WILL NEVER SELL BECAUSE IT'S NOT WIIU EXCLUSIVE" is bullshit.

That said, those frenchies have balls. Then again, when you put so much tits and ass on a kiddie game, that shows that they just go with the flow and do whatever the fuck they want. No white flags for Montpellier, the french revolution is on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> What's more plausible, man?



Them losing their jobs if they are


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Not saying it's not possible. I mean, thatgamecompany was... what, ten people? I just figured Ubisoft would have bigger development teams.

This just makes the whole delay and overtime that much worse, in my eyes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> This just makes the whole delay and overtime that much worse, in my eyes.



Actually, yeah it does. I really don't see their logic here by not releasing the game now and releasing the ports later.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

They're going to overwork those poor devs to fucking death.

See, I've been saying for years Ubisoft is evil. _NO ONE WANTED TO LISTEN._


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

Yo momma.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's an oldschool 2D game with one of the most versatile graphics engine ever conceived for the genre. These kinds of games are worked by skeleton teams, at best.
> 
> Which is why it's easy to make a profit on them despite the not so luster sales. Origins had terrible sales at first but it soon picked up with steady sales after being released on every platform ever.
> 
> ...



France is a whore house by nature, half the kids have slept with their mother by the time they were 3 anyways.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 12, 2013)

So ZombiU was also done by the Rayman Legends Team.


Holy shit 9000 signatures

 I see these peoples arguments about not being able to release the game until 7 months but the reality is a lot of people wanted the game, they all played demos. In September when alot of games are being released even if they are different genres sales will still be hurt, they are also screwing over the development teams and people probably wont buy the game because of that. The fact of the matter is the install base for the series is higher on the Wii and the PS3. Sure there are a shit ton of Xbox 360s but its not going to help sales. Its been a highly anticipated title on a system with an install base 3 million strong. People who would have bought a Wii U for Rayman legends are now playing the game on PS3s

There are also people like me who will probably buy a Wii U sometime between now and summer and would definitely get the game if he had a Wii U and there are also people like AlphaOmegaSin who would buy the game in February

The Microsoft policy isnt an iron clad rule, they can just refuse the game if they come to them after the Wii U version is released.

Releasing it on the Wii U earlier would also make Rayman more popular and all this does is hurt the series future viability in the eyes of the consumer.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

Nobody's paying attention to those signatures lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2013)

ya'll gonna wait till September and buy the game like sheep.. while i enjoy my evil port


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 12, 2013)

Case in point we need to get this fucker to shell out his money^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2013)

not gonna happen, Ubisoft has my back on this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 12, 2013)

Blade has different plans for you Khrissy Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2013)

who???


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck, how did he come into this shit?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking love Blade  thats why.
I have Hellboy and Blade comics lol

Oh and Dr Strange.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

They can both suck my ass...

They grovel at my feet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes yes all hail the mighty cunt licker shion


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Hm.

That's strange.

I thought this was the Wii U thread, not the "Let's all act like children" thread.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 12, 2013)

No ones acting like children. Just a couple of friends being silly.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Hm.
> 
> That's strange.
> 
> I thought this was the Wii U thread, not the "Let's all act like children" thread.



It would explain your attendance, now wouldn't it. 

Now that we're *not* on the weed topic, I'd like to share that I just bought Heavy Rain and am about to play the shit out of it before I hit the hay to wake up at 5 am.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Hm.
> 
> That's strange.
> 
> I thought this was the Wii U thread, not the "Let's all act like children" thread.



Wait, you mean there's a difference?


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wait, you mean there's a difference?



It's very vague, but it's there. It's like the difference between Jersey Shore and Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 12, 2013)

Only difference is the 'guido's'...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Hm.
> 
> That's strange.
> 
> I thought this was the Wii U thread, not the "Let's all act like children" thread.



When Shion's part of the equation, it's always the "Let's act like children" thread.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Hm.
> 
> That's strange.
> 
> I thought this was the *Wii U thread*, not the "*Let's all act like children*" thread.




Whats so strange about Nintendo doing their job?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 12, 2013)

Krory said:


> Hm.
> 
> That's strange.
> 
> I thought this was the Wii U thread, not the "Let's all act like children" thread.



This is what happens to people when they don't have enough games to play.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> This is what happens to people when they don't have enough games to play.



Or a life, maybe? 

Oh, Heavy Rain is the fucking _shit_ so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> The fuck, how did he come into this shit?



exactly  


i thought Blade was something like anonymous or something


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

It was uncalled for...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2013)

They hit below the belt shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought that was my job?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Looking for a Valentine’s date? Join us tomorrow morning at 6 AM PST for a Nintendo Direct covering upcoming Nintendo 3DS and *Wii U games!* As always, you can watch on Facebook or on Nintendo.com/nintendo-direct.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm surprised it's WiiU games, hopefully they cover stuff besides what we already know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eH3DmUgokk[/YOUTUBE]

-Based on PC VERSION of game

- took a break after 360 etc. version was done- came back with a small Wii U team- more RAM in the Wii U -> PC textures and assets ? lighting and draw distances better

-Criterion read Iwata Asks of shared experiences and philosophy of Wii U

-Miiverse support with Autolog

-Wii U demo up Eshop

-God Mode Wii U GamePad (drifting, getting stuck, make it easier in police chases/change from day to night at tap game pad)

-Off TV Play

-Mii support in game (mii appearing on billboards)

(Wii mote/nunchuck/wheel support/pro controller already confirmed months ago)

-Started after break in September 2012 from other versions, due to finish in few weeks with minor fixes 

-Due end of March

It is getting a lot of praises on GAF. The port seems solid..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Because nobody is gonna play that shit...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

Criteron knows how to make a port 

They know how to use EDRAM to its fullest, and thus maximize the 1GB they have at their disposal most efficiently. That's what you get with a dedicated team folks 

Of course now on the other side we have people saying now that "Wii U is much more powerful than ps3/360

Erm let's not go that far.

Higher textures are fine, but that's a given with double the ram. If you had a 360 and added 500MB more ram, you'd probably get the same result


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2013)

*Well look what we have here...*



Inuhanyou said:


> Criteron knows how to make a port
> 
> They know how to use EDRAM to its fullest, and thus maximize the 1GB they have at their disposal most efficiently. That's what you get with a dedicated team folks
> 
> ...



Call me legitamately surprised considering the smaller team effort. 

Tell it homeboy. 

lol yes the Wii U is definitely not "much" more powerful than the 360/PS3 but it's not a lie to say that the Wii U is more capable than both of them either. Plus we also got a DF face-off on SASRT Wii U vs PS3/360 version with them favoring the Wii U version due to lack of tearing & comparable framerate towards the 360 version, despite the resolution difference compared to the PS3 (even though that one had the worst performance and tearing in which was also present in the 360 version). 

Thats not to excuse anything on the Wii U having disadvantages, but overall my decision to wait for more competent ports before all is said and done seems to be sorta paying off.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 13, 2013)

WiiU not only getting a decent port but one that seems much improved over xbox/PS3? Reggie must be flipping his shit right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2013)

Well he surely believed the Wii U version CoD was vastly superior on the Wii U so....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck i hated what he said about that, fallacious P.R. lies be damned and out of touch with the truth behold.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Reggie be stroking that cock.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Call me legitamately surprised considering the smaller team effort.



No, you should not be suprised. Criterion are great and dedicated devs. They went back and ported Burnout Revenge to 360 even after shipping the ps2 and xbox versions just because they were excited to get the most out of new hardware. Considering that they have not made a game themselves for Nintendo hardware since 2002, it shows extra dedication to their craft. They should be commended with a sale and that's why i held off on buying Most wanted for 360/PS3 until i knew if Criterion were working on the wii u version inhouse or not.

BUY IT AND SUPPORT DEM  (whenever you get a wii u )




> lol yes the Wii U is definitely not "much" more powerful than the 360/PS3 but it's not a lie to say that the Wii U is more capable than both of them either. Plus we also got a DF face-off on SASRT Wii U vs PS3/360 version with them favoring the Wii U version due to lack of tearing & comparable framerate towards the 360 version, despite the resolution difference compared to the PS3 (even though that one had the worst performance and tearing in which was also present in the 360 version).
> 
> Thats not to excuse anything on the Wii U having disadvantages, but overall my decision to wait for more competent ports before all is said and done seems to be sorta paying off.



To be fair, i don't blame the people who are saying now that the Wii U is much stronger than 360 and PS3. They are probably not technically wise and assumed that because Criterion were saying that the Wii U has the High end PC version's assets, that the Wii U is comparable to a high end PC. It was a poor choice of words on Criterions part. But at the same time, it is not a lie to say that this game is probably the first Wii U game multiplat to be far and away the most easiest choice between the 3 consoles. And if devs put the same effort into ports going forward that Criteron has with their first, i expect that to continue.

Wii U owners(in regards to current gen multiplats) should have every reason to hope for the best right now


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

To _hope_ for the best. 

Let's hope this shit don't suck, bra!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh snap really? Then in that case, consider me sold!  But honestly i haven't heard of their talents until just today, so it's nice to hear that they are very competent with how they work. Just what i'd like to see with many other devs taking advantage of hardware lol.

FUUUUUU I HATE BEING BROKE!  (I'll try and see if either summer or holidays will work out but the 3DS releases and Xenoblade are calling my wallet....)

Yup pretty much, though you get that with a lot of people regarding hardware power and  such so it isn't too surprising. I'm just glad that we're at least hearing SOMETHING good from a legitimate developer that has a port being released for the Wii U. Oh heck that would be a splendid scenario that i look forward too, as long as multiplat releases stay the same with each version not getting delayed *cough*ubisoft*cough*.

Couldn't have said it any better. 



> To _hope_ for the best.
> 
> Let's hope this shit don't suck, bra!



Well we're getting a SSB announcement on E3 sooooo.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Get a job, broke ass, lazy fucker.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

So yeah, what we've seen so far is probably not because of Nintendo not providing documentation to devs, or the hardware being gimped/trickier to code for, or lazy devs.

Its probably a combination of all 3.

But even then, as Criterion and the dev that made Trine 2 have showed; if you maximize your efforts to optimize for the Wii U's strengths, you will get great results. No dev working on a Wii U port has an excuse to not do that. Atleast with launch games they had the excuse of having to get the game out for launch so it was rushed. Not so anymore

Also btw, Aliens Colonial Marines Wii U version is canceled  but i doubt anyone is really missing it at this point xDxDxD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2013)

I kinda doubt one of them, combinations of 1 and 3 would be a more likely scenario tbh.

Agreed. I look forward to seeing Nintendo churn out the hot stuff around the Wii U's strengths with their 1st party IPs in HD. Zelda and SSB are gonna look glorious as shizz, especially 3D Mario once we see their true forms revealed @ E3 (which hopefully won't suck ass this year).

After looking @ the reviews on that game, including the overall lack of polish and screen tearing, i could give less of a flying fudge nugget about Failiens at this point. :


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

maybe gimped was too strong a word 

"imbalanced" i guess would be better


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2013)

Perhaps its not even difficult to code at all.

They should be familiar with the language so its not like they have to learn new code.

Optimization is another story. But still programmings pretty diverse. 

What languages do you know Inu?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

I only know english


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> maybe gimped was too strong a word
> 
> "imbalanced" i guess would be better



At least it's like holy levels of archaic akin to the Sega Saturn (from what i heard) or such. Not all consoles are perfectly balanced since one is bound to have some sort of limit into what it's built to hit or miss after all. 



> I only know english



The most popular language of them all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2013)

Of course its the most popular, because its a *german*ic one


I am disappoint Inu , this fucker doesnt know his Java Python or C++ Asa lets kick his ass!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh Inuuuuuuuuuuu...........:ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

Yew guize are turrible


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2013)

> How much did Nintendo pay this guy to lie?





> How much did Sony pay you to lie and suck Kaz’s dick?





> ^ N-Unit alt





> Wrong answer, dick in your ass loser! Try again.





> You are such an asshurt loser N. Go grab a towel, your mother’s vagina is bleeding cause she tried to stuff a Wii U in it.





> U mad, dumbfuck? You are such an asshurt loser fuckface. Go grab a towel, your mother’s vagina is bleeding cause she tried to stuff a PS Vitanic in it.





> And your mother’s dick is already in your bleeding ass, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!





> U mad bro cause your mom got anal raped by Iwata?





> Your joke sucks dick, Sony cock sucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). U mad because you sister caught you having anal penetration by your mother’s dick while giving head to Scott Rohde.





> U mad cause you caught your father raping your sister while your mom licked up all the blood that came out?





> Says the sad ass Sony drone who has no dick and only gives head to Kaz, Rohde, and fagboy. Game over, cabron. You’re not at my level so piss the fuck off!





> Suck Miyamoto’s dick N. Maybe he will make a shitty game for you!





> Suck Hirai’s dick S. Maybe he will make a shitty game for you!





> N-Unit you lonely ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), are you even trying to lose your virginity?





> You’re more of a lonlier ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) than me, loser. You’re so in fucking denial you enjoy anal using the PS Move. You’re nothing but a poor, dick in your ass, cum guzzling, inferior, attention loving whore!!!!! You lose! Good day sir!





> U mad cause Wii U is missing out on amazing games like BioShock Infinite, Tomb Raider, and GTA 5?!





> Shut the fuck up, Sony dick riding whore! U mad because the PlayStation 3 is already missing out on games like The Wonderful 101, Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, and BAYONETTA 2. BTW, developer Straight Right will be making a Square Enix AAA game for the Wii U. Rumor has it that it’s gonna be Tomb Raider.





> What a shit list of games N. Go back to having a three way with yo mama and Fatass Reggie Fils-Aime.





> Fuck off, Shit for brains Unit. You’re ass is so badly raped, Kaz had already ripped you a new asshole. You’re fucking done. You lose. Your ass is so fucking EXPOSED! Even the PC version is better than your fucked up PS3. You still lose. Good day sir!





> Calm down. Just because Miyamoto fisted your whole family while giving you a nasty BJ doesn’t mean you have to be rude.





> Bullshit, jerkoff. You need to stop being fucking rude here. Why the fuck are you here at a blog dedicated to Nintendo games and systems? All you do is fucking troll, bash and flame. You’ve come to the wrong place. If you hate Nintendo, why the fuck are you here? Don’t fucking post here if you hate Nintendo… it’s that simple.



.........I think i'll pass on MyNintendoNews for a real while. 

I'm sorry if posted this but....my lord the utter childish fanboy wars are hilarious and pathetic as hell lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2013)

Sometimes you want a flamethrower


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2013)

wtf senju...just...what the fuck. Console wars are just so beneath you and me  That garbage is gonna taint up this whole area


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

I know. Thats why i apologized until further notice while posting it, thank the stars i don't waste my life on such trivial BS.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2013)

Damage is done.^

In more important news: I beat my story mode on Heavy Rain; and holy fuck what a beast game that shit is!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like the Wii U is getting Rainbow Six: Patriots and Watch Dogs

Hhahahha


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey,  Asakuna, where the hell do you get off posting that ridiculous tripe from neoGA--?!



Asakuna no Senju said:


> .........I think i'll pass on *MyNintendoNews* for a real while.



...oh....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

All Nintendo fans have an obligation to read this 

Go big or go home


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

That's sounds pretty neat, but no FPS driving? 
Burnout though, I love me that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

So uh its seems they are still releasing Aliens Colonial Marines on the Wii U.

The game has been built from the ground up 3 times over... Gearbox left the Wii U version up to Demiurge( they handled the PC version of Mass Effect apparently) perhaps they utilized their renders from that Demo. The game might be very different on the Wii U.  

TimeGate screwed them over, scrapped all their assets in favor of crap, Sega was pissed was threatening legal action, couldnt ask foranother extension so they rebuilt the game in like 5 months and released it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> All Nintendo fans have an obligation to read this
> 
> Go big or go home



I was about to post this, really strong words from him and the team.

Btw Nintendo directs minutes away..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

Iwata is wearing a Luigi hat lawl XD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Link me that direct.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

A Wild Miyamoto appeared!

Iwata:Thank yew Mr Miyamoto~


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

OH FUCK MULTIPLAYER


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2013)

Multiplayer Luigi Mansion, huh?

That's awesome... or it would be if my friends weren't hipsters... still, nice addition.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

March 24th Luigi 2
OH SHIT SUPER MARIO RPG


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

DAKO MOO' BERY GUD MULTIPLAYA MODU

Not very impressed, Iwat-*NEW LUIGI & MARIO RPG, ^ (use bro)!*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

OH GOD LUIGI DON'T KILL ME WITH your dreams
OOH GOD WEEGEE TIME!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

Mario and Luigi Dream Team?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

**Deep golf gameplay**


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

2013 is year of WEEGEEE


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So uh its seems they are still releasing Aliens Colonial Marines on the Wii U.
> 
> The game has been built from the ground up 3 times over... Gearbox left the Wii U version up to Demiurge( they handled the PC version of Mass Effect apparently) perhaps they utilized their renders from that Demo. The game might be very different on the Wii U.
> 
> TimeGate screwed them over, scrapped all their assets in favor of crap, Sega was pissed was threatening legal action, couldnt ask foranother extension so they rebuilt the game in like 5 months and released it.



It's pretty much everyones fault. Aliens is that one rape baby that you couldn't abort because Roe vs Wade hasn't happened yet so your just forced with this baby that you throw to your mother but your mother doesnt want it so she hires a hispanic nanny to take care of it but the nanny doesn't give a shit so she just gets the baby high to shut it up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

UGH BANDWITH WHY


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh cool, they're doing that thing they did with Super Mario 3DS.



DedValve said:


> It's pretty much everyones fault. Aliens is that one rape baby that you couldn't abort because Roe vs Wade hasn't happened yet so your just forced with this baby that you throw to your mother but your mother doesnt want it so she hires a hispanic nanny to take care of it but the nanny doesn't give a shit so she just gets the baby high to shut it up.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh Nintendo, your finally giving love to the Luigi fans.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

A miiverse for zelda? About time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

HEY GUYS, GET THIS DLC SHIT FAST OR ELSE WE'LL RAISE THE PRICE REPEATEDLY. BECAUSE WE JUST LOVE THE FANS LIKE THAT.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HEY GUYS, GET THIS DLC SHIT FAST OR ELSE WE'LL RAISE THE PRICE REPEATEDLY. BECAUSE WE JUST LOVE THE FANS LIKE THAT.



It's all bout that coin.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

Animal Crossing now june 9th

Wait what they are adding more features to the game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

OH JOY STYLE SAVVY TREND SETTERS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Lego city undercover march 18th


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Ninja Gaiden 3: razors edge definitive?
More like only one free DLC for it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

**I know you've been enjoying Ninja Gaiden 3**

Best Nintendo Direct ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

They are dropping the bombs.. Damn man..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

HarmoKnight lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country Return 3D is by Retro?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

You get can get a free game with that weegee copy along with a 3ds XL.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Donkey Kong Country Return* 3D is by Retro?



Take the 3D out and yes, it was made by Retro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

REggie time


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

REGGIE REGGIE REGGIE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh wow.

Nice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Take the 3D out and yes, it was made by Retro.



I know but who is making this port? Retro or another studio?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

And now I feel underwhelmed except for the Luigi announcements.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol Europe got a shitload of good news

They get Pokemon BW 3DS XLs something free that comes in another XL bundle and a special 3DS XL fire emblem bundle


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> And now I feel underwhelmed except for the Luigi announcements.



2013= Luigi Year..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> And now I feel underwhelmed except for the Luigi announcements.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

I was looking forward to a Luigi centered Wii U game not DLC for NSMBU.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

Not to much Wii U BUT HOLY SHIT I CAN HEAR HOENNS SOUNDTRACK IN HARMOKNIGHT!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> *I was looking forward to a Luigi centered Wii U game* not DLC for NSMBU.



I thought at first that they will go that way when I saw the footage.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

Im very glad we arent getting ANOTHER Wii U mario title besides 3D mario, but it was glitching so much at first I thought the 3D mario was Luigi


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cntz1GyM1Bs[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]A_6zEe3ss80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm more excited for Mario and Luigi Dream Team for a traditional RPG experience for the 3DS. Wasn't the biggest fan on where they took the Paper Mario series. 

Can't wait to see how awesome Luigi's dreams will be.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Luigi is dreaming about killing Mario lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm more excited for Mario and Luigi Dream Team for a traditional RPG experience for the 3DS. Wasn't the biggest fan on where they took the Paper Mario series.
> 
> Can't wait to see how awesome Luigi's dreams will be.



There is sure to be lots of spaghetti and bagels


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

this is why NoA sucks ass.



That is Shion console right there but noo NoA are jerks and denied him that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

Relax mate he's getting the ZombiU bundle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Relax mate he's getting the ZombiU bundle



If it was the basic it would be refused so badly.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

So any actual games yet?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> So any actual games yet?



No just 100 Bleach games, no games at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NpJs9me0amA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

I found the Direct to be great. Lot of announcements I liked and finally got release dates for games I wanted, especially Animal Crossing.

I wonder how much that Luigi DLC for NSMBU will be, though. I mean, it does change the _entire _game after all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

Direct was mediocre for me, I fucking loved the new Mario and Luigi RPG announcement but everything else was just cookie cutter eshop games that I either don't care or just pointless shit (FACEBOOK FOR ZELDA, YOU GUYS, OH AND NINJA GAYDEN DLC).

The best direct is still the one where they announced all those fucking games.

Nintendo really wants to win the hearts and money of the people though. They're trying, that I can say. I'm just not into half the shit they're doing. I'M FEELING OLD.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

The only other thing I was hoping for was a release date for Pikmin 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

I liked the other direct way better. So much more meat and potatoes kind of shit


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> this is why NoA sucks ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That is Shion console right there but noo NoA are jerks and denied him that



If it was available, I'd definitely opt for that sexy thing.



St NightRazr said:


> Relax mate he's getting the ZombiU bundle


Got no choice, lol.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it was the basic it would be refused so badly.



I'd refuse that shit like a grandma wanting a fuck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Hey, guys! This is going to be an anon-developer post, so I expect it to get downvoted, but figured I'd throw some information out there.
> First of all, this is THE definitive console version of Need for Speed: Most Wanted. We all worked really hard to make sure it would be as good as possible. But the original plan was to make this version on par with other consoles, so why didn't that happen?
> 
> In August of last year, when we were rushing to get all the versions done, we were told to get the Wii U version ready, but but we would not be sending it out for submission when we finished. We assumed this meant the Wii U wouldn't be coming out when we were told (this was about a month before they announced launch details to the public), but it meant that crunch got a little less chaotic, so we were fine with it.
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I liked the other direct way better. So much more meat and potatoes kind of shit



I feel like this ND was intentionally shoving as many games as it could into our faces, whereas the last one was announcing a smaller number of big future titles. I feel like this was a way for Nintendo to say "Here's what we got coming", as a kind of preemptive strike against Sony.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

All that is basically bullshit. Wanna know how i know that? Criterion are a Brit studio, not American


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 14, 2013)

~55k for the five week period of January if the rumors are true.

This console is in a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

Uggghh NPD sales have just surfaced. 55k numbers sold upon the Wii U so far, if true, are a freaking disaster.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

With no new notable software releases during January to boost sales and interest, what did you expect?

I expect the same kind of numbers for February now that Rayman Legends isn't coming out this month.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

Hopefully March with better marketing bumps it up for a bit. Like seriously.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and Lego City Undercover should boost sales in March. I'm actually excited for both games and will probably pick them both up. 

The biggest issue from Nintendo Direct was the lack of a release date for Pikmin 3. They promised it would be released at the launch window, but this feels like it will end up getting the Kid Icarus treatment. Odds are, we are probably going to see it at E3 for a third time before getting the official release date.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

March and onward will be better. 

The only Nintendo console that's ever failed was the Virtual Boy. The runner up is the Gamecube, which sold roughly 22 million. 

People really shouldn't worry about Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

Why didn't Nintendo predict this? You'd think with about 2 or 3 years of nothing for the Wii, you'd think they'd be getting ready and have all their DUCKS in order for Wii U, you know, games right out of the gate ready, more on the way, huge marketing blitz, and not only that, but advertising up the arsehole.

I haven't seen any of that! Its like a desert from here till E3


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why didn't Nintendo predict this? You'd think with about 2 or 3 years of nothing for the Wii, you'd think they'd be getting ready and have all their DUCKS in order for Wii U, you know, games right out of the gate ready, more on the way, huge marketing blitz, and not only that, but advertising up the arsehole.
> 
> I haven't seen any of that! Its like a desert from here till E3



At least it's only taking a year if you don't include some really good third party games. Less than that for first party if someone considers Pikmin 3 to be a system seller.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> this is why NoA sucks ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That is Shion console right there but noo NoA are jerks and denied him that



Oh my gosh... Ugh, I would have loved to get that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

What kind of Valentines Day is *THIS*?!?!?!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Why are you so worried?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

WAIT:



> *Virtual Boy sold 770k WW LTD. THis guy is full of shit.*
> 
> Edit: Also Vita is just dead right now. Sony shouldn't thrown any more money into that sinkhole and focus on PS4.





Oh fuck him if true, nearly shocked the living hell out of me. 



> Why are you so worried?



The "Wii U to become the next Dreamcast" bandwagon vocalists are shivering my spines, even if i still think they're full of shit it's scaring me looking at the numbers right now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

WiiU can't become the next Dreamcast because Nintendo.

It's not a hard concept. 

Not being a fanboy here, just being honest. Nintendo has legs, and tons of good games are coming.

Even if the console did fail, which it won't, they have enough money in the bank to keep trying over and over.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

TIME TO FREAK OUT!


----------



## Derezzed (Feb 14, 2013)

Honestly same thing happened with 3DS, can't wait until Wii U explodes after Mario Kart, the next Mario 3D and Smash Bros. If it is still doing bad after those games are released you can start to freak out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Even if the console did fail, which it won't, they have enough money in the bank to keep trying over and over.



All the money in the world won't help them if they keep releasing failure after failure.

It appears they learned nothing from the Wii and the 3DS launch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> WiiU can't become the next Dreamcast because Nintendo.
> 
> It's not a hard concept.
> 
> ...



Well.....

Yeah but it isn't reassuring either given the current number is lower than the freaking GC's at the same month...

I agree, nothing fanboyish about that. But we need more games and third party exclusives that can really gain the Wii U's momentum in sales, i'm just scared if Nintendo might pull another SMS/WW scenario. Because i'd freaking hate that considering SMS is my least favorite 3D Mario title. 

That's true i suppose, still.....



> It appears they learned nothing from the Wii and the 3DS launch.



I thought the Wii launch was a success despite contrains, no? Though for the 3DS, i'm almost beginning to wonder that now. Even when i still consider the launch titles at least somewhat worth a buck or two (barring the bad ports) in comparison to the 3DS's which was debatably worse than the DS's.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> All the money in the world won't help them if they keep releasing failure after failure.
> 
> It appears they learned nothing from the Wii and the 3DS launch.



Neither did the competition, as all launches are downright terrible. Everyone with half a brain knows not to get a console at launch unless there's one or two games that you really want and you just have money to blow. 

"B-But other people do it too!" doesn't pardon Nintendo, of course, but at least we're getting things a lot quicker. This is a slow time of the year for gaming in general, and things are gonna be picking up speed really soon. 

Also, I highly doubt that Nintendo would release failure after failure. I made my comment based on that assumption. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well.....
> 
> Yeah but it isn't reassuring either given the current number is lower than the freaking GC's at the same month...
> 
> ...



Don't you worry, the chess pieces are lining up, and the game is about to begin.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2013)

Derezzed said:


> Honestly same thing happened with 3DS, can't wait until Wii U explodes after Mario Kart, the next Mario 3D and Smash Bros. If it is still doing bad after those games are released you can start to freak out.



You know...after a price cut. Which nintendo can't do 3 months after launch


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Fun fact: 3DS was still selling better than the DS before the price cut.  I'm more inclined to believe that they cut the price to compete with the Vita, not because of disappointing sales.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Don't you worry, the chess pieces are lining up, and the game is about to begin.



I'll hold on to my hopes and wish good luck for March to pull out at least ANY decent numbers at best. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Better get back to work on the Wii U Nintendo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 14, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I thought the Wii launch was a success despite contrains, no? Though for the 3DS, i'm almost beginning to wonder that now. Even when i still consider the launch titles at least somewhat worth a buck or two (barring the bad ports) in comparison to the 3DS's which was debatably worse than the DS's.



I meant the Wii in general, not just the launch.

Nintendo's failure to get third parties on board has put the Wii U in a similar scenario to its predecessors. Without any strong third party support, it will be entirely up to them to reignite people's interest in the console.



Death-kun said:


> Neither did the competition, as all launches are downright terrible.



That's not true though.



> "B-But other people do it too!" doesn't pardon Nintendo, of course, but at least we're getting things a lot quicker. This is a slow time of the year for gaming in general, and things are gonna be picking up speed really soon.



How soon? Cause a couple more months of sales like this and things are going to be looking really, really bleak for this console.



Death-kun said:


> Fun fact: 3DS was still selling better than the DS before the price cut.  I'm more inclined to believe that they cut the price to compete with the Vita, not because of disappointing sales.



DS first year sales were pathetic though, so the 3DS outselling it really says nothing about how well it was doing.

And despite the boon of 3DS software and hardware sales, it's still unlikely to match the DS in its prime.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's not true though.
> 
> How soon? Cause a couple more months of sales like this and things are going to be looking really, really bleak for this console.



In what way is it not? I can't recall any recently good launches.

March and onward. Lego City, Pikmin, Monster Hunter, etc. Multiple big titles will be out by the holidays at the latest, in order to compete with the impending PS4 and 720. And we have no idea what else Nintendo has up their sleeve for E3. 

I'm not the worrisome kind of fellow. 

Also to DS stuff, the point is that I don't believe that sales were the only major player in the price cut, not whether the sales were "disappointing" or not.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

But don't get me wrong, I do think the WiiU needs to do a lot better if it doesn't want to be overrun. It's unfortunate that there isn't much to play until the second half of the year, especially considering that we were supposed to have Rayman by now and Pikmin in March.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> In what way is it not? I can't recall any recently good launches.



Nintendo consoles are the only things that have launched recently, unless you count the Vita.

Even looking at prior Nintendo console launches, you have the Gamecube which had big releases like Melee, Luigi's Mansion, and Pikmin at or close to launch. You have the Wii which had Wii Sports and Twilight Princess.

Meanwhile the Wii U launched with Nintendoland and pretty much nothing else, with all the games that were supposed to release during launch window getting repeatedly delayed.



> March and onward. Lego City, Pikmin, Monster Hunter, etc. Multiple big titles will be out by the holidays at the latest, in order to compete with the impending PS4 and 720. And we have no idea what else Nintendo has up their sleeve for E3.



I can't believe you're talking about the holidays so nonchalantly. You realize we're only two months into this year? Nintendo definitely can't afford to wait that long, especially when could easily have one or even two other consoles launching by then.

Lego City and Monster Hunter might briefly boost sales, but I doubt they'll have any significant impact, and they certainly won't be driving sales month after month.

We don't even have so much as a release date for anything beyond that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

Just played some Persona 4 tp get my mind out of the gutter. Ahhhh ti's a wonderful RPG all around...

Back to hell we go for now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nintendo consoles are the only things that have launched recently, unless you count the Vita.
> 
> Even looking at prior Nintendo console launches, you have the Gamecube which had big releases like Melee, Luigi's Mansion, and Pikmin at or close to launch. You have the Wii which had Wii Sports and Twilight Princess.
> 
> ...



When I say launches, I mean launches of all consoles over the history of gaming. Also, I don't consider Twilight Princess much of an incentive since it was also on the Gamecube.

I'm saying that they'll have a bunch of heavy hitters by the holidays at the latest, in a worst case scenario. Doesn't mean I don't wish that the WiiU was doing better. My point was that I find it unlikely that the WiiU will be a failure, but it does need to do better. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Derezzed (Feb 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You know...after a price cut. Which nintendo can't do 3 months after launch



eh... I don't think price is such of a problem for Wii U, it will definitely struggle from here until Fall/Holiday season (due to lack of strong software releases) and Nintendo can only blame themselves for that, but it will go up without a price-cut. 

They need a super trident like the 3DS had MH3/SM3DL/MK7.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Nintendo hasn't even brought any guns out with the wii U and I'm hearing crys of doom?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

It's because they haven't brought out any guns yet.  People are disappointed they haven't brought out any yet (I am too).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2013)

Better to keep them polushed than rushed, otherwise Nintendoooooooom! 

Idk why but sometimes i feel like this gaming board at least has a somewhat better quality discussion than GAF's at times. But eh, what can we all do? I just hope the best for the Wii U and the PS4 (as long as no non-used game policy is passed onto it) towards their future.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

Only somewhat? We're some of the most reasonable people around... well, most of us. 

Meanwhile, GAF is a hellhole just like GameFAQs.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Better to keep them polushed than rushed, otherwise Nintendoooooooom!
> 
> Idk why but sometimes i feel like this gaming board at least has a somewhat better quality discussion than GAF's at times. But eh, what can we all do? I just hope the best for the Wii U and the PS4 (as long as no non-used game policy is passed onto it) towards their future.



Well, yeah. The only people we really have that vomit all over the conversations here are Shion (who doesn't count, cuz he's Shion.) and Hatti (an obvious chowderhead), plus a couple others, but feh.... 

Everyone else here is, for the most part, pretty levelheaded. I'd attribute it to the board not being exclusive to video games. We basically frequent this place because "there's some cool stuff to talk about, oh, and also video games".

I've come to find that for some odd reason, sites and boards reserved primarily for game discussion is where rationality tends to have a violent stroke and die.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

And what are these 'guns' you fools speak of?

They shat out like 3 Mario titles already, one for WiiU.

They ported BO2 and are in the process of releasing some _more_ Mario games along with another Zelda game and a new Yoshi game.

As far as 'guns' are concerned, all I see are te same weapons but with a newer polish.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> And what are these 'guns' you fools speak of?
> 
> They shat out like 3 Mario titles already, one for WiiU.
> 
> ...



So Shion how are those old ass arms doing for ya?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Only somewhat? We're some of the most reasonable people around... well, most of us.
> 
> Meanwhile, GAF is a hellhole just like GameFAQs.



Yeah maybe i should've revised that. Fair point. 

While there are some reasonable users on GAF, it's surely been slumping into a similar route since most there want Nintendo get out of the market or just make their IP on PS/MS consoles. It's ridiculous and far too hyperbolic to consider that scenario, even if the 55k numbers (and was likely in store for the Feb. NPD) are disastrous. 

Oh how i miss the Megathread topics that were used to be allowed in the Gaming section.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

How is Gamefaqs senju


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Feb it is going to be another brutal month for the WiiU write it down. March sell are going to be better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How is Gamefaqs senju



Go look at the Wii U/Vita board and you will understand why i have a low tolerance for that site.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> And what are these 'guns' you fools speak of?
> 
> They shat out like 3 Mario titles already, one for WiiU.
> 
> ...



this year? hmm Retro Project, MKWiiU, Mario 3D, WW remake, Yoshi?? and more games we don't know.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo hasn't even brought any guns out with the wii U and I'm hearing crys of doom?


You mean new Zelda game? 

That's about the only "gun" nintendon't ever had since SNES


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> You mean new Zelda game?
> 
> That's about the only "gun" nintendon't ever had since SNES



Sales would disagree.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

You're judging nintendo games by sales? 

Let's see top 5 wii selling games

Wii Sports
Mario Kart
Wii Sports Resort
Wii Play
New Super Mario Bros

Only top kwality original product big gun games here


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

That's fucking sad.^

On another note, I'll be getting my Weed bundle on he 17th, if anyone wants to fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How is Gamefaqs senju



It's just downright terrible.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

Gamefaqs is for gamefags and fanboys. 

Fuckin love that place.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

What are you guys picking up this March? I have my eyes on MH3U & NFS:MWU


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

Just monster Hunter.

Not much else grabs my attention or curiosity..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

I have Naruto ultimate ninja storm 3, tomb raider, bioshock infinite, god of war ascension, and most wanted U on my list


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> What are you guys picking up this March? I have my eyes on MH3U & NFS:MWU



Storm 3, Monster Hunter 3U and Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh? you guys do like Naruto games? anyway MH3U is a must for me 



"Shion" said:


> Just monster Hunter.
> 
> Not much else grabs my attention or curiosity..


 It is going to be so fun to teach you the way of hunting.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

I also might get Luigi's Mansion. I really really want it, but I'm trying to not buy too many games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh Shit Luigi Mansion 2 is this March too? God.. I hardly have any time for gaming now. I have to be picky with the games..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm also thinking of getting Fire Emblem today, and I still have PS3 games I need to finish.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou can you explain this to me??



I am so lost with the thread and I don't get it. >_<

@Death Kun 

We complain that we need more games as gamers but they are a lot of them right now lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

The CPU chip is not really hard to figure out. Its a PowerPC configuration with a super small EDRAM cache as well as 3 general data caches, and a 3 core set up. Fairly standard, but there is a lot of "dead area"(unused space) on the die which probably is for heating, yield and cost associated reasons like Iwata said.

They left a lot out, so that's probably why people say the CPU clock is slow and the CPU itself is somewhat substandard. They sacrificed the CPU for economical reasons. Which makes sense because in the Wii U's general set up, the CPU isn't as important to how the rest of the console is going to work.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Oh my gosh... Ugh, I would have loved to get that.



Oh Aeon 



Inuhanyou said:


> The CPU chip is not really hard to figure out. Its a PowerPC configuration with a super small EDRAM cache as well as 3 general data caches, and a 3 core set up. Fairly standard, but there is a lot of "dead area"(unused space) on the die which probably is for heating, yield and cost associated reasons like Iwata said.
> 
> They left a lot out, so that's probably why people say the CPU clock is slow and the CPU itself is somewhat substandard. They sacrificed the CPU for economical reasons. Which makes sense because in the Wii U's general set up, the CPU isn't as important to how the rest of the console is going to work.


  Thanks for the info..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

I still heavy rain in my hands...

Fuckin' game is BITCHIN'.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

Press X to jason  no it aint if you hate shitty overdramatic stories and QTE

David Cage is so full of himself i swear, he's like a repressed amateur director who could not make it in Hollywood so he had to make games


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2013)

Eh, when you cut out the blatant creepy misogyny, it's a decent story. Just wish the acting was a little better.

As for my "To-Get" list. It's constantly changing and updating, but for March, I'm definitely coppin dat Luigi's Mansion 
I've still got my eye on Code of Princess as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I still heavy rain in my hands...
> 
> Fuckin' game is BITCHIN'.



Gotta love those WiiU exclusives.

...

...

Wait a minute...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

Game is the shit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 15, 2013)

Pikmin 3 needs a release date already

At least I have ZombiU and Skyward Sword to play already and I can buy the rest of the Wii games I missed out on until then. Xenoblade alone could probably keep me busy until then.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought I would have been able to hold out until the next Mario Kart comes out but I folded and got Sonic All stars Racing today. It's much more fun than I originally thought it would be.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2013)

man heavy rain is the shit 

Just one giant QTE, who the fuck wants to play that? Get some Luigi Bros U friend, a REAL game.

EDIT: Oh jesus I'm becoming Shion, someone permban me and put me out of my misery. This is what I get for hanging out in the 3DS/DmC forum all the time.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

DedValve said:


> man heavy rain is the shit
> 
> Just one giant QTE, who the fuck wants to play that? Get some Luigi Bros U friend, a REAL game.
> 
> EDIT: Oh jesus I'm becoming Shion, someone permban me and put me out of my misery. This is what I get for hanging out in the 3DS/DmC forum all the time.



Giant QTE for the win, son. 

Yes... Just accept it...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2013)

One false move and its game over Shion


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Look WiiU is doomed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

57k IS turrible bro. Wii U had a decent first few months, but there's no way to sugar coat falling completely off the cliff in the last month.

On the back of their second year of losses in their history, they need damage control quickly


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 57k IS turrible bro. Wii U had a decent first few months, but there's no way to sugar coat falling completely off the cliff in the last month.
> 
> On the back of their second year of losses in their history, they need damage control quickly



In this month is going to be similar too Imo..


----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't worry guys, Ray-- oh.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Xbox did that well? 
Gamecube>ps2
I don't believe that chart.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2013)

Not surprising really^
Super Smash Bros Melee launch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Not surprising really^
> Super Smash Bros Melee launch.



Pffttt.
Still have that coming up don't wii?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

It won't be enough. 

Oh, and look at this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow Shion again??


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> You mean new Zelda game?
> 
> That's about the only "gun" nintendon't ever had since SNES



Xenoblade woul--

Aww nevermind Hatti's stupidity usually entertains me, *smirks* @ Nintendon't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

So watch dogs is that rumored game Ideaman kept hinting at. The "next gen game that nobody thought would run on Wii U".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

using the gamepad as a map at the same time as using it to accurately configure your hacking devices and strategies would be the perfect fit. He's looking down at a cellphone screen to do all this shit, so just replace that with the Wii U game pad screen and its freaking perfect. You can't lie and say it isnt


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 15, 2013)

No, what would be perfect is if they gave you a nice cellphone with your copy of the game, and you could use it for the game, or in real life.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 15, 2013)

But that would kind of be unfeasible :/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ideaman clues are annoying some times. I wish he was more direct with those lol


----------



## DedValve (Feb 15, 2013)

I picked up pokemon white 2 at best buy for only $15. FEELS GOOD MAN.

Now who here can hook me up with a difficulty key? I want a challenge.


EDIT: Oops. WiiU/3DS = Tomatoe/Tomato moment.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

Watch Dogs was perfect for WiiU the moment it was unveiled. I didn't doubt for a second it would come.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2013)

It was so frigging obvious considering Ubisoft's support for Nintendo and everything else.


----------



## AmigoOne (Feb 16, 2013)

So it seems that the bitter taste of the wii has left the majority unwilling to follow Nintendo.. Along with poor launch support in general. 

Can't say I'm not enjoying this considering I was one of those who felt betrayed by the pathetic support for the wii.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for stating the freaking _obvious_, son. 

Now lets wait until we see Nintendo aggressively pushing this like the 3DS, even if results will be much more slower this time around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ivl1QfzTatw[/YOUTUBE]
Dear god 41 minutes


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 16, 2013)

Sony is so pitiful right now lol.

Here comes the propaganda machine XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Err that's a little too early to assume such, isn't it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Someone is butthurt  Sony did this during the PS1 and PS2 generations as well. Its called being aggressive while playing mind games on the competition. In the business industry, that's pretty smart if you follow it up with a decent strategy for your own platform which they would always do.


There's a difference between that, and becoming stupid almost overnight via PS3 launch, where they thought they could release a 600 dollar product (While still loosing money on every console sold btw even at that price point) without any games and still immediately sell 5 million out of the gate(and this is something Sony actually said at the time)

Actions, its always the actions that matter.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

They speak louder than words indeed, and then there's the Vita post-launch fiasco last year sales-wise. Small marketing, expensive price/memory cards, and minimal support come into mind. Let's hope that changes sooner and hope for the best for the PS4. 

Btw U like my P4 avatar/sig Inu?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

It was exclusive to PS2 

Nope sorry guys i can't shit up this thread with Sony hype. Im going to the other one LOL


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Well they've sure earned it for making a hot trend two gens ago. 

OY you didn't comment on my sig yet!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Its excellent   i still have to get P3 on PSN


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -

FROM GAF



I like how sony taunts nintendo and its fans like this. not.

every company that releases games has sequels and multiple entry's into a series in a console generation

Sony callin out Nintendo for Mario games? Really?

Infamous, Killzone, Uncharted, LBP, God of War, Ratchet and Clank, Wipeout, etc?

Infamous 1 and 2, Killzone 2 and 3, Uncharted 1 2 and 3, God of War 3  and Ascension, 3 ratchet games, idk how many wipeout games.....

rereleases of MGS games along with MGS 4

Nintendo has 2 mario 3d games, a mario 2d game, mario party, mario kart, and mario sports games....

It's been going back a long time, over 30 years, but still, Nintendo  only releases a couple mario games in each genre every console, and they  hadn't even released a 2d mario game in 2 decades until Wii and DS.

All people do is take the collective Mario games all in one, and say,  "look at the overuse of that mario IP!!", when really, the games are  completely different and don't deserve to be thrown into a pike and  poked at.

- - - Updated - - -

and that shit is just counting consoles

they have like 3 god of war games on psp and shit, uncharted on vita,  lBP on vita and psp, like 3 other killzone games, more wipeout games,  etc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

^

CONSOLE WARS AND HYPOCRISY.

SERIOUS BUSINESS.

TIME TO NEOGAF THE SHIT OUT OF GAMING DEPARTMENT GUYS, WHICH SIDE ARE YOU ON?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Its possible to be on all sides and no sides at once


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2013)

Thnx Hanyu. 

My lord the thread on GAF is getting worse and worse, lots of users showing their agendas and whatnot. The "55K Wii U" jokes were and other Anti-Sony/Ninty banters are hilarious if not outright pathetic, borderline Gamefaqs-tier atm.  

But yeah, fuck console wars. They bring out the worse of people asking for bans as such.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2013)

its stupid shit

sony and nintendo can co exist

I dont consider Microsoft as a console manufacturer

they suck too much

its not a war, its a slaughter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

i only believed in console wars when i was young and had no money


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2013)

Goova said:


> its stupid shit
> 
> sony and nintendo can co exist
> 
> ...



What a hypocritical statement in condemning console wars. what the fuck


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2013)

Sessler is awesome


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> i only believed in console wars when i was young and had no money



Psht, I didn't even at that point. As far as my stupid kid brain was concerned, it was all the same crap. Though the Dreamcast will always have a special fanboy shaped place in my heart


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Psht, I didn't even at that point. As far as my stupid kid brain was concerned, it was all the same crap. Though the Dreamcast will always have a special fanboy shaped place in my heart



nah man.. it wasn't about my stupid kid brain.. i couldn't afford all three so i had to justify the console i bought for myself


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2013)

Aha


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

failstation? lol i'd say someone had an agenda with that tag


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure DC's failure had less to do with arrogance and more to do with less-than-great decisions, piss-poor timing and lackluster 3rd party support.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm pretty sure DC's failure had less to do with arrogance and more to do with less-than-great decisions, piss-poor timing and lackluster 3rd party support.



So sony right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2013)

Sony will only survive because they have Otaku's constantly pumping blood  into their mainframe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Aha



Only Nintendo will survive.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

xbox is dead on arrival if they ship with no used games and always online

i will personally rape the microsoft building

my dick will be shredded, but microsofts pride will be ruined


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Only Nintendo will survive.


They'd have to start making actual games then. Which is never happening.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

Nintendo thought that a 2d mario game holds weight to carry Wii U is all...

If they had a 3D mario game, or Zelda game at launch, this thing would be doing better....


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> They'd have to start making actual games then. Which is never happening.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> They'd have to start making actual games then. Which is never happening.



Someone didn't pay attention to the last Wii U ND then. But it's understandable, trolls have a track record for applying less common sense and ineptitude by the minute so who could blame you? 

Can't wait for E3 2013.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

Shit Hatif's sig


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Shit Hatif's sig



What makes that funny is one is vaporware,once is just a tech demo by people making games that take longer than a consoles life drawn out to be twice as long,one is a game that may or may not ever come( possible vaporware), and the other is MGS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

^BUUUUUUUUUURN.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

I guess console wars really are in full swing 


I just think that this isn't the time when its probably more important to band together right now to protest the crappy decisions like always online and crappy DRM and the growth of multiplayer only borefests in place of an actual game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess console wars really are in full swing
> 
> 
> I just think that this isn't the time when its probably more important to band together right now to protest the crappy decisions like always online and crappy DRM and the growth of multiplayer only borefests in place of an actual game



Inu, that will never happen.
I mean have you looked at how it is already?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

I concur greatly. Death to anti-DRM/used games BS!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What makes that funny is one is vaporware,once is just a tech demo by people making games that take longer than a consoles life drawn out to be twice as long,one is a game that may or may not ever come( possible vaporware), and the other is MGS.


Not really, all are non existent arguments from envious try hard nintendo fanboys. You know, because they don't have any games of their own to talk about so they talk about games from different consoles.
Versus and Guardian are perfectly coming along. Agni is confirmed as a game. 
And the other is MGS. That WiiU won't have. But would be listed in every "REASONS TO BUY WiiU" list if it had.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^BUUUUUUUUUURN.


Oh my, can you overreact over absolutely nothing even harder trying to gain some sort of non-existent bandwagon moment, and look even more like a ditto retard?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

^BUUUUUUUUUURN.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Hati denying Versus is Vaporware


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Not really, all are non existent arguments from envious try hard nintendo fanboys. You know, because they don't have any games of their own to talk about so they talk about games from different consoles.
> Versus and Guardian are perfectly coming along. Agni is confirmed as a game.
> And the other is MGS. That WiiU won't have. *But would be listed in every "REASONS TO BUY WiiU" list if it had.*




*X*

a sequel to one of the best JRPG of this generation " for a lot of people the best"



The Witch everyone wants in their pants



Naming two because I don't want the whole "lol mario" "lol Zelda"


*Spoiler*: __ 








a least those games are not dreams.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

2 games that are absolutely worth buying by talented developers


----------



## Corruption (Feb 17, 2013)

Only poor people participate in console wars.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 2 games that are absolutely worth buying by talented developers



You tell him Inu, you tell him!!!


Anyway can't wait for the Sony stuff this week.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

My reggie is body 

I want to know what they will reveal  they surely aren't going to wait for E3 to drop some bombs, gotta get those hype juices flowing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Corruption said:


> Only poor people participate in console wars.



Says the nobel with the peasants at his footstep.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

I want to see what Sony has ready and what is coming. Even tho I have a PS3, I don't like it that much, I enjoyed my time with the 360 more but we will see. M$ is staying still this week. Really weird to me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

*Really kid? Really?*



Hatifnatten said:


> Oh my, can you *overreact* over absolutely nothing even harder trying to gain some sort of *non-existent bandwagon* moment,* and look even more like a ditto retard?*





Hatifnatten said:


> ^BUUUUUUUUUURN.





If you are going to call someone out at least do it in line of proper consistency and comprehension towards who you are replying to, it will do you a huge favor at not looking like an incessant hypocrite in the end. Starting with your attitude, i'd suggest you clean it up or pack it away from this thread if your sole contribution with anything related to Nintendo is going to include straw man baiting-troll antics that serve nothing but a one way ticket towards getting banned. 

There's a fine line to where i draw between acceptance and intolerance, like this for instance. 



> Not really, *all are non existent arguments from envious try hard nintendo fanboys.* You know, *because they don't have any games of their own to talk about so they talk about games from different consoles.*
> Versus and Guardian are perfectly coming along. Agni is confirmed as a game.
> And the other is MGS. That WiiU won't have. But would be listed in every "REASONS TO BUY WiiU" list if it had.



Please don't shove your piss-worthy agenda in this thread as if Versus XIII's vaporware status arguments stem from "envious Nintendo fanboys" that can't back up games they have on a console of their choice because you have the nerve to claim they don't have any. When that kind of pathetic mindset is farce and only makes your childish instigation look uninformed and foolhardy at best. 

Hati, just stop trying and learn how to grow the hell up out of the internet. This is just sad, if not outright pretentious to say the least.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm not sure what argument Hati is even trying to propagate? Nintendo has good games, Sony has good games, is there an issue that needs to actually be addressed?

I don't think the brand loyalty aspect should even be there TBH, what purpose does it serve to talk smack in that manner


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not sure what argument Hati is even trying to propagate? Nintendo has good games, Sony has good games, is there an issue that needs to actually be addressed?
> 
> I don't think the brand loyalty aspect should even be there TBH, what purpose does it serve to talk smack in that manner



Because Sony is still pretty butthurt over Nintendo so $ony fans support them.
They just can't get over that one girl. 
Hati is just a troll anyway his rank is #10 after weaksuace.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not sure what argument Hati is even trying to propagate? Nintendo has good games, Sony has good games, is there an issue that needs to actually be addressed?
> 
> I don't think the brand loyalty aspect should even be there TBH, what purpose does it serve to talk smack in that manner



"X's GAMEZ R BETTUR D'AN Y's GAMEZ SO EAT SHIT DRONY!!!".

Console wars, all that needs to be said.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 17, 2013)

only 3 more days until wiiU can rot in a ditch


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

That ditch better be sunny-side up.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2013)

Why's everyone humoring Hatti? He's displayed several times that he's kinda stupid and not worth the energy expended typing in response to him.

Are we all that bored waiting for the PS4 announcement and Nintendo's 2nd quarter?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

I love how Hatif is singlehandedly baiting the regulars in this thread.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I love how Hatif is singlehandedly baiting the regulars in this thread.



I don't. That's Shion's job 

At least he's kinda funny.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

who banned Shion and why?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2013)

Shion got banned _again_?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2013)

Seriously guys, ignore Hatif if he says things you don't like. He's obviously trolling the shit out of you people. Respond to what you like, ignore what you don't. It's simple.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 17, 2013)

Death please do not lie.
Everything Hatif says is truth.
Unless it goes against what I say.
Which is generally most of what he says 


I don't know why the hell they're putting Bayonetta 2 on this system and not packing it with Bayonetta 1. Im interested but I ain't just fucking jumping in. Now I have to go buy a Ps4 so i can Backwards play B1. So I can play B2 on Wii u.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2013)

Playing Bayonetta on PS3?
>No

Play it on the Xbox.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

Eww @ Bayonetta 1 PS3 port.......


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I don't know why the hell they're putting Bayonetta 2 on this system and not packing it with Bayonetta 1.



Who said they are not? 

Also,

PS4 won't be BC

have a nice day


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2013)

Eww @ trying to play bayonetta with dual shocks^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2013)

The controls played fine for me when i first tried it unfortunately.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate the trigger placement


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

* Dragon Quest X coming to the Wii U on 3\30 with a bundle "Jpn"*





*WiiU version Screens 1800p*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2013)

How many times have they ported DQ 10


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

It was on the Wii.

Now it's on WiiU.

So once.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2013)

*Wii U Pro Pad is now Windows & Mac compatible*



> I have now completed a program for connecting a Wii U Pro Controller to Windows with help from Daku93.
> 
> Just add your Pro Controller in the Windows Bluetooth Manager, don't use a PIN, then start the application.
> 
> ...





> It does not work using the default Windows bluetooth stack, sadly. You need to follow those instructions to get the Pro Controller working.
> (Yes, they are about connecting a normal Remote+ but it also works for the Pro Controller)
> 
> What I'm currently working on, is getting the Pro controller to be recognized as a XBox Gamepad, so you can also use the analogs as analogs and not just as buttons. I hope to have something finished as soon as next week, but I can't promise anything since I'm not very experienced in writing C++ Code which I need to do to accomplish this...





Oh my.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2013)

> Nintendo may be unable to recover from its Wii U mistake, Wedbush analyst Michael Pachter has told GamesBeat.
> 
> "I think they misfired on the Wii U," said Pachter. "It's just not that different from the other two [existing] consoles, and the gameplay isn't as unique as the Wii. They made a mistake, it's something they probably can't recover from."
> 
> ...





Lol Pachter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

patchers a fuckin BITCH.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

lol     Pachter.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> patchers a fuckin BITCH.



You sound like Shion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

That doesn't make my statement any less true now does it 

Also, i'm going to add you on PSN so look out for it. 

Rule#1, you should not post your SN out in the open, stalkers might get to it


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> lol     Pachter.



Here here.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't care if stalkers get to my PSN. I have no personal information on it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 18, 2013)

Derp.
inb4 loling at everyone who wants Wii U to fail so Ninty makes another super machine. That isnt going to make them profitable. They just need to pull out all the stops to increase the install base(so games can sell) and advertise the shit out of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2013)

also Best Buy and Amazon.. Wiiu Sku confirmed imo


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2013)

Watch dogs is perfect for Wii U, would you not agree?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Derp.
> inb4 loling at everyone who wants Wii U to fail so Ninty makes another super machine. That isnt going to make them profitable. They just need to pull out all the stops to increase the install base(so games can sell) and advertise the shit out of it.



There should be a new thread ban rule on NeoGAF that has anything to do with "X company going third party lolol" or Patcher-trolling related subjects. I expect a great amount of crow stuffing to be fed once all is said and done for the holidays (which i'm sure Nintendo will go all out for). Disgusting to say the least.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2013)

I really don't see PS4 and 720 selling tons of units this holiday season unless they pull some kind of amazing launch line-up out of their asses. Let's be realistic; only the most hardcore fans will be getting these systems on launch day, just like with the WiiU. The difference is that WiiU will probably be the more desirable console this holiday season, being both cheaper and having more games/system sellers than the two competitors whose systems just came out. I guess you can say it might be somewhat of a repeat of last holiday season, where the 360 and PS3 sold tons of units because they were both cheaper and had bigger libraries than the WiiU. Except this time, WiiU will be getting the sales while only the most dedicated fans are lining up for the launches of PS4 and 720. 

I also expect PS3 and 360 sales to keep going strong for a while even when the PS4 and 720 are released, just like how the DS and Wii are still selling relatively well even though the 3DS and WiiU are out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2013)

heard on ign, the wii outsold 360 and ps3 this generation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I really don't see PS4 and 720 selling tons of units this holiday season unless they pull some kind of amazing launch line-up out of their asses. Let's be realistic; only the most hardcore fans will be getting these systems on launch day, just like with the WiiU. The difference is that WiiU will probably be the more desirable console this holiday season, being both cheaper and having more games/system sellers than the two competitors whose systems just came out. I guess you can say it might be somewhat of a repeat of last holiday season, where the 360 and PS3 sold tons of units because they were both cheaper and had bigger libraries than the WiiU. Except this time, WiiU will be getting the sales while only the most dedicated fans are lining up for the launches of PS4 and 720.
> 
> I also expect PS3 and 360 sales to keep going strong for a while even when the PS4 and 720 are released, just like how the DS and Wii are still selling relatively well even though the 3DS and WiiU are out.



Well said. 

At this point though, anything could happen once the PS4/720 launch so who knows.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

> The team behind Rayman Legends has put together a video which addresses Wii U players who felt burned after the game was delayed following the announcement that PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 ports were in production. "You may have heard an announcement about a demo, but in fact what we're going to do is release the full online challenge mode of the game exclusively to the Wii U fans," explains senior game manager Michael Micholic.
> 
> Accessible from the main hub in Legends, new challenges are generated daily and weekly. The challenges take place in five different settings and the overarching mode that ties them together will be released through the eShop, for free, around the beginning of April. Additionally, creative director Michel Ancel says that characters, bosses, and levels are being added to the full game.
> 
> A nice gesture, but is this going to change anything? Who knows. I would like to remind that, despite the unfortunate decision Ubisoft made in delaying the Wii U version of Rayman Legends in the first place, the company doesn't owe us anything. Even if this freebie isn't a complete make-good, it's more than I ever expected to see from the studio once this whole mess got started.





Also, guarantee it'll be released as DLC for the other consoles a month later.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2013)

Like with Razors Edge?^

Well hey at least we dont have to pay XD


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll buy Wii U when they get a tales of game fucking lazy bastards should get Tales of Xillia ported up in this bitch + Xillia 2, Tales of Graces F and vesparia and put all 4 games on one fucking Disc.

Money will fly out of my fucking face.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2013)

That be like a dream. But I dont think Namco will ever port Xillia to the Wii U. Its a Sony thing with them. Lets hope SSB4 changes that


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 19, 2013)

Need for Speed Most Wanted - Wii U vs Xbox 360 screens
Wii U

*Spoiler*: __ 








Xbox 360

*Spoiler*: __ 








The magic of Nintendo chip in the unidentified parts of the GPU-die.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 19, 2013)

They are shot at different times of day, with blurry jpeg shots no less 

I'll wait for DF's analysis


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> They are shot at different times of day, with blurry jpeg shots no less
> 
> I'll wait for DF's analysis



I can't tell shit from that either.
May as well be taking pics from a psp game


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2013)

They both look like Playstation 2 cutscenes.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Saw better graphics on my Snes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Saw better graphics on my Snes.



Why would you saw your snes?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> Why would you saw your snes?



Because blowing the connectors (in the cartridge as well as the game slot) stopped being effective after awhile. *went through two SNES systems*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Because blowing the connectors (in the cartridge as well as the game slot) stopped being effective after awhile. *went through two SNES systems*



That never stops being effective. 

Let me guess, you're the idiot who uses Thunder on Geodude?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> That never stops being effective.
> 
> Let me guess, you're the idiot who uses Thunder on Geodude?




Inferior production quality, plain and simple. How else can you explain why my *Atari2600* still works? 

Other systems I own that work perfectly fine:

N64
Gamecube
Wii
PS1
PS2
Xbox
Xbox360
Motherf*cking gameboy original


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

I see xbox 360 in that list.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I see xbox 360 in that list.




*My* Xbox360 that I bought at launch worked fine. xDD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh look  a fantastic article appeared and hey guess what , I learned something about Fez

3 games coming soon in Spring!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

Thats a really good article. I keep trying to relay that information but no one listens.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah ._. That japanese direct is in 45 minutes. 2:25 am here. Might as well stay up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Nintendo Direct go ahead and link it here.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

3 minutes yo


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

Zelda for virtual console!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Kaiju game looks good but this atlus game...
Looks great


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah ti does


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

They got tons of new demons


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

I WANT THAT 3DS!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2013)

Those monsters sure are aggressive even more so than usual
MONSTAR HUNTA 4


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

MH4 looks badass


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

I never played MH games...

So, what's the downside to the games? No story or something?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Loose story just hunting hunting hunting.

Hunting action with friends.

Its great news that you can play the 3DS version on Wifi vai wii u lan connection


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZiQ_DxFm6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nintendo sees a potential gold mine in terms of indie development it seems.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2013)

the next mario game should look like this not first person of course.

[YOUTUBE]Gf-2Imh6a54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Feb 21, 2013)

LinkDarkside... GTFO!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 21, 2013)

Sotei said:


> LinkDarkside... GTFO!


----------



## Sotei (Feb 21, 2013)

30cents for F-Zero (SNES) on the WiiU eShop... Fuck Yeah!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

so after seeing this.. am i crazy for thinking about buying a wiiU along with this and rayman legends? 

since both games are coming out to the ps3 anyways.. 

any word when bayo2 will be coming out?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 24, 2013)

BTW does anyone here who have used the Wii U gamepad estimated how long it's battery lasts in it's highest settings?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2013)

It lasts about 4 hours on the highest brightness and whatever else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It lasts about 4 hours on the highest brightness and whatever else.



Don't even know why you would.
It's bright enough on the lowest setting.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It lasts about 4 hours on the highest brightness and whatever else.



Woah really??? From last year's reports most have said it ranged from 2.5 to 3 hours on high sets and or things. How is that possible?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

mine lasts about 2 hours. it seems like i'm constantly charging it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 24, 2013)

^What are your settings to cause that kind of draining?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Just treat it like a psp. Lowest settings all around


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 24, 2013)

But i never had a PSP to realize it's settings in hand.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ^What are your settings to cause that kind of draining?



I haven't changed anything from the normal settings  I didn't even know you could change the brightness


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 24, 2013)

What the poop?  Well hopefully i can get 3 hours out of mines (when i get a Wii U) on the highest brightness setting without setting down other things too much. Considering i'm used to it with my 3DS and going lower would sorta suck lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

its why i decided to get mad catz super battery the second it comes out. triples the life if i recall


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't find the battery life of the gamepad all that important anyway, considering the charging cable can be plugged into any outlet in your home instead of being plugged into the console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess so.......one more thing btw. Death-kun, how is it that you managed to get 4 hours out of yours with the highest brightness setting?  Since most of the sites around the internet seem to have made a general conclusion that it is abysmal (though i remember a similar agreement with the 3DS back then).


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure if it's four hours or not...  Just seemed like a good guess lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't like having to have it plugged in all the time, its a waste of an outlet i could be using. I don't know why they didn't have it hooked up via USB, there are 4 USB ports available, it should not be an issue. Even if it charged slower than with AC. Its still acceptable as an option


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Well like Death-kun said, unlike USB you can actually use the AC charger anywhere else in your house besides having it hooked up to your console.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2013)

So, who else here has tried the MH3U demo?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's always Nintendo that's doomed lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2013)

Nintendo has been doomed since the early 1900s.

In other news, this year will be the year where tablets and smartphones kill gaming handhelds! I guarantee it this time!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

I read something somewhere that even if Nintendo released gamecube selling console systems from now to 2100, they would still exist.....

So these people must really think Wii U is going to sell 10 million lifetime or something stupid....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww look what we have here moar Nintendooooooom articles, just what we _obviously_ needed. Wii U & the console industry are done for! 

Bet NeoGAF gonna eat half that shit up when it comes to good ol'e Ninty.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't like having to have it plugged in all the time, its a waste of an outlet i could be using. I don't know why they didn't have it hooked up via USB, there are 4 USB ports available, it should not be an issue. Even if it charged slower than with AC. Its still acceptable as an option



Opposite for me. I'd rather charge my PS3 controllers with an AC Adapter than a USB cord through the console. It feels like a waste of time and energy to keep my system up and running just to charge a controller.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

Between cliffy wanting an "always online" console and all that other shit he was pushing, he seems to have petered out after leaving Epic. What's his deal anyway


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Ubisoft LinkedIn profile points to Splinter Cell: Blacklist on Wii U*





*Ubisoft was working on Beyond Good and Evil 2 for Wii U at one time*

Coming from the LinkedIn profile of Ubisoft's Mathieu Audrain...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It's always Nintendo that's doomed lol.



Nintendoomed5ever


----------



## Sotei (Feb 25, 2013)

Nintendoomed? DOOOOOMED! In some ways, it almost feels like the whole industry wants this to happen, the way 3rd parties just act like... eh fuck it, we ain't supporting it. Yet, here we are, Nintendo still going strong, a little struggle with the WiiU but the 3DS is killing it. I trust Nintendo over any other company to be able to pull it together.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 25, 2013)

So I got a Wii U, and updating this thing is a pain in the ass. I'm off to a great start with this ''amazing'' console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Splendid. What games do you have? 



> Nintendoomed? DOOOOOMED! In some ways, it almost feels like the whole industry wants this to happen, the way 3rd parties just act like... eh fuck it, we ain't supporting it. Yet, here we are, Nintendo still going strong, a little struggle with the WiiU but the 3DS is killing it. I trust Nintendo over any other company to be able to pull it together.



N64: Eww cartridges fuck U Nintendo we're done with your shit! 

GC: Rotflmao mini discs? purple lunch box with a kiddie stigma? No thanks! 

Wii: Under powered shovelware gimmick! Nintendo driving themselves to a rut once again, PS3 will bankrupt this company to oblivion and go third party LOLOLOLOLOLOL. 

Wii U: Err.....underpowered gimmick that will FOR SURE become irrelevant once the PS4 arrives and change Nintendo's current status to third party software developers soon enough! 

This company just can't win.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 25, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Splendid. What games do you have?



New Super Mario Bros. U and Nintendo Land (I got the Deluxe Set). I also got three $20 eShop cards that I plan on using if I can ever get the damn thing online.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Well lucky 4 U then. 

Are you planning on getting MH3U, Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing Transformed, Watch Dogs, and other shizz later on?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2013)

The update takes a while no matter how fast your internet is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2013)

Since getting Nintendo Land, NSMBU, and Zombie U at launch, the only other game I've purchased so far has been Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed (which is better than I thought it would be). I am a bit curious as to why they don't state they have off screen play. I literally came across that by accident.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2013)

Are you gonna pick up Monster Hunter when it comes out, Kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Are you gonna pick up Monster Hunter when it comes out, Kira?



Not sure. I've never played it before, although my sister has a MH game for her psp and says it can be quite a bit of work.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so getting Monster Hunter for Wii U. Just simply it has online and I can finally play with my friends that are so far away.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Since getting Nintendo Land, NSMBU, and Zombie U at launch, the only other game I've purchased so far has been Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed (which is better than I thought it would be). I am a bit curious as to why they don't state they have off screen play. I literally came across that by accident.



Hi there Kira! 

How does the off-tv function for All Stars racing Transform initiates btw? Is it easy or pretty hard?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2013)

I love off screen play. Use it on Assassins creed whenever I cannot use the TV.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Off-tv play is probably my favorite/best feature that the Wii U has to offer. Especially while sitting on the toilet.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 25, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Are you planning on getting MH3U, Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing Transformed, Watch Dogs, and other shizz later on?



Plan on getting those games except for Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing Transformed (already have the PS3 version).

@Death-kun: A slow update is one thing, constantly getting error codes is something else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

I like it cause you don't need a tv  i take my wii u places and just need an outlet like a handheld. that's damn convenient with off tv play


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Hi there Kira!
> 
> How does the off-tv function for All Stars racing Transform initiates btw? Is it easy or pretty hard?



Well, using off screen feature for Sonic is as simple as swiping upwards/downwards to and from off-screen play. Off screen play experience with this particular game is pretty decent. 

It helps that I've been using the gamepad as the fifth controller (w/ 4 player split screen on the tv) in races thus I'm use to playing the game entirely on the gamepad. The battles and party games are pretty fun since they add even more asymmetrical play (similar to Nintendo Land). I especially like the ninja tag game. Of course this is only possible because I have a lot of people over which takes advantage of the WiiU system, because let's face it, local multiplayer is one of the more redeeming features of the system.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 25, 2013)

You guys need a 3DS, lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> You guys need a 3DS, lol.



I'm literally playing Mario Kart 7 on my 3DSXL as I'm typing this message. My DS Lite is currently charging 

In fact I'm pretty sure when I got my WiiU at launch I posted pics here with the WiiU game pad side by side with my 3DSXL system for size comparison.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2013)

I might upgrade from the Original 3DS release to a XL, not sure yet. I will wait until after E3, maybe nintendo will throw in a dual analog.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 25, 2013)

Then why are you viewing the Wii U as a handheld? The GamePad can't make the Wii U a true handheld. 

Shion is banned? I knew this thread felt different...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Then why are you viewing the Wii U as a handheld? The GamePad can't make the Wii U a true handheld.



I'm pretty sure I've consistently called it a controller. If it was a handheld then it wouldn't be anything special. The fact that it's a controller is what makes it appealing. It gives me more options if I want to play my game on the television or on the gamepad. Plus the 3DS doesn't give you that same asymmetrical game play experience.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I might upgrade from the Original 3DS release to a XL, not sure yet. I will wait until after E3, maybe nintendo will throw in a dual analog.



I never had a 3DS system and was planning to wait until the price dropped before buying one but once news about the 3DSXL surfaced I decided to go with that model instead.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm literally playing Mario Kart 7 on my 3DSXL as I'm typing this message. My DS Lite is currently charging



 I usually do the same thing when it comes to typing in this department on my OG 3DS. 

Multitasking FTW.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I usually do the same thing when it comes to typing in this department on my OG 3DS.
> 
> Multitasking FTW.



Yeah, it would suck solely focusing on repetitive and menial tasks such as (in pokemon) lvl grinding, EV training, egg hatching, etc...without having something else to do like watching TV or surfing the net. 

I'm playing NSMBU on my gamepad without the tv being on while surfing NF (Desktop) and taking one of my online course (Laptop). If I'm not multitasking, then I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 26, 2013)

That is good. Very good


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nintendo sees a potential gold mine in terms of indie development it seems.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow so the 3DS xl mario kart bundle ran out the day after I get my money....

WOW LOL


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 26, 2013)

Cant really complain, ill be playin 3ds soon


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2013)

Sonic All Star Racing is actually a breath of fresh air for kart racing. Mario Kart has not had any originality in game modes for a while. Meanwhile, Sonic All Star Racing brings creative modes and a slew of interesting characters to race with.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Sonic All Star Racing is actually a breath of fresh air for kart racing. Mario Kart has not had any originality in game modes for a while. Meanwhile, Sonic All Star Racing brings creative modes and a slew of interesting characters to race with.


It is an entertaining game and they certainly make you work in order to unlock everything. 

I currently have 79 stars in world tour and I'm already reaching my breaking point. The drifting challenges and sprints are a pain to deal with on Difficult mode


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2013)

TIME TO BURN SHIT YO!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> It is an entertaining game and they certainly make you work in order to unlock everything.
> 
> I currently have 79 stars in world tour and I'm already reaching my breaking point. The drifting challenges and sprints are a pain to deal with on Difficult mode



I'm just going through and getting two stars for all the challenges before attempting any three stars. I tried a couple three stars at first and I got beat pretty bad most of the time. 

Still trying to decide which character better fits my style of play. Have been trying out Shadow for the time being.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm just going through and getting two stars for all the challenges before attempting any three stars. I tried a couple three stars at first and I got beat pretty bad most of the time.
> 
> Still trying to decide which character better fits my style of play. Have been trying out Shadow for the time being.



[YOUTUBE]tKS4duPqNyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm just going through and getting two stars for all the challenges before attempting any three stars. I tried a couple three stars at first and I got beat pretty bad most of the time.
> 
> Still trying to decide which character better fits my style of play. Have been trying out Shadow for the time being.



I found that the easiest 3 star challenges are the versus challenges. The most difficult ones for my style of play are the 3 star drifting challenges. Currently at 85 stars.

I've also been using Shadow for my 3 star challenges. I previously used Sonic to beat all the 1 star challenges.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2013)

lolwut? 

Also, Wii U has reached 90k sales in japan while the Vita bumped to 11k. Lower than the Vita until further notice.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2013)

90K>11K

How is that lower?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Lower than the Vita until further notice.



Yikes...that's terrible.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah only managing to sell 9XXX units is terriburu


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 27, 2013)

It's 9k, actually. Not 90.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 27, 2013)

wii flopping brings me much joy. People finally got some brain. Unlikely, but still nice to see some lame gimmick failing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> wii flopping brings me much joy. People finally got some brain. Unlikely, but still nice to see some lame gimmick failing.



You should spend your energy on companies like EA not Nintendo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2013)

All their games are going Micro Transactions now XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't waste your energy on shit trolls, Goova. He'll eat dozens of crow once Mario Kart hits the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

WiiU has nothing notable coming out in Japan right now. Everybody in Japan that wanted Monster Hunter, Mario and Dragon Quest already bought the WiiU. 

Meanwhile, on Vita in Japan, games that are coming out very soon consist of Tales of Hearts R, Ys, Soul Sacrifice, Phantasy Star Online 2, etc. 

You don't have to be a genius to see which is the more enticing choice for a Japanese gamer that doesn't already have a 3DS jammed up their ass. 

But, yes, let's look at one week of sales and proclaim that the WiiU is a flop. We won't even give the system a year, which is what Vita apologists constantly backpedal to every time someone insults their system for having nothing to play. 

Ah, internet, how I love you.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 27, 2013)

Nintendo is failing because people are pirating/buying used. We need more expensive games, lots of content cut out for dlc later on or just save energy and lock them on disc, micro-transactions, online passes, season passes since their generally an amazing deal for when you outsource your dlc and it needs a better online service like Origin. 

Until that happens Nintendo is doomed to fail.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 27, 2013)

derp


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> WiiU has nothing notable coming out in Japan right now. Everybody in Japan that wanted Monster Hunter, Mario and Dragon Quest already bought the WiiU.
> 
> Meanwhile, on Vita in Japan, games that are coming out very soon consist of Tales of Hearts R, Ys, Soul Sacrifice, Phantasy Star Online 2, etc.
> 
> ...



Psycho Mantis (and the other GAF fanboy that i mentioned before after i bought up the NPD sales for the Wii U) comes to mind. Wouldn't be surprised if "those" type of groups got a hard on for the Wii U floundering after the amount of trolling/negativity the Vita received last year, especially when it came to sales & support. 

This feels like the 3DS all over again (even if that wasn't doing as bad as both the Vita & Wii U).

Now i wonder how the Wii U and PS4 will do in the holidays once all is said and done. I'd love to see words get eaten once the "Wii U doomed forever!" mantra finally crashes itself to a pit of fire.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

It's basically impossible for the WiiU to flop based on Nintendo's January ND alone. Even if it sells only as much as the Gamecube Nintendo will have still made a profit on the system. People constantly lambast Nintendo for their gimmicks even though in recent times they've made them entirely optional (you don't have to use the 3D on the 3DS and you can just buy a WiiU Pro Controller if the WiiU gamepad is too heavy for you :sniff). At least Nintendo tries to be different. It doesn't always hit, but when it does... :hoho

Regardless, I'm still the kind of person who was hoping that the WiiU would at least be 3 times more powerful than the PS3/360 simply to make third parties more willing to port and develop for the system.  Ditching motion controls was the first step in the right direction, but now Nintendo needs to win back the "hardcore" demographic that felt betrayed by them during the Wii era.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

lol emotes are broken.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> lol emotes are broken.



Photobucket is broken


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's basically impossible for the WiiU to flop based on Nintendo's January ND alone. Even if it sells only as much as the Gamecube Nintendo will have still made a profit on the system. People constantly lambast Nintendo for their gimmicks even though in recent times they've made them entirely optional (you don't have to use the 3D on the 3DS and you can just buy a WiiU Pro Controller if the WiiU gamepad is too heavy for you :sniff). At least Nintendo tries to be different. It doesn't always hit, but when it does... :hoho
> 
> Regardless, I'm still the kind of person who was hoping that the WiiU would at least be 3 times more powerful than the PS3/360 simply to make third parties more willing to port and develop for the system.  Ditching motion controls was the first step in the right direction, but now Nintendo needs to win back the "hardcore" demographic that felt betrayed by them during the Wii era.



Someone needs a fatass rep+ for actually using logic.  I still think there's a chance for Nintendo to outsell the GC's LTD sales given how Nintendo still has until fall to actually fix things like the 3DS (yes it is still possible even if the Wii U sales are worse, if the PS3 could even do it then so can Nintendo despite the current shallow third party support). Unlike the GC were it was released after the PS2, utilized mini discs, some 1st party titles that were rushed (WW), and was scrutinized as a purple lunch box with a weird controller that also lacked a 4th trigger & a proper right stick that wasn't small. The "gimmick" argument is so overblown these days lol, as if Nintendo were exclusively the only ones to prioritize them when even MS & Sony are still advertising Move & Kinect ffs. That also doesn't take into account that Nintendo's brand became more popular after the Wii era.  Yeah i understand how most dudebros love to shit on it these days, but in the end at least it helped Nintendo rake in money instead of going third place ala-GC. 

After the PS4 reveal, i honestly doubt the Wii U being 3x more powerful than current gen would have made a difference. Especially since Nintendo's internal development teans are still sorting out issues with their transition towards HD at the moment (Iwata recently stated such). Either way the Wii U is still more capable than the 360/PS3 at pulling off things even if we take into consideration of it's specs not be a hot generation leap, besides the GPU and architecture giving the Wii U a favorable strength advantage compared to current gen. Just look at Need for Speed Most Wanted U for instance.  So it isn't out of the question for the console to receive superior current gen ports (even though i myself would have liked a much more powerful console too). But at least THIS TIME current gen graphics can still look good on HD tv unlike the Wii's outdated SD graphics.  Well, regarding third parties it's up to them if they think the console is worthwhile enough to receive their games. That includes if their engines are scalable enough for current gen hardware to be able to produce cross gen titles. But lets not hold our breath for that, considering how third parties would probably rather invest in the PS4 than to care much on downscaling their ports. Unless sales say otherwise of course (though i'm still holding out for the third party collabs that Nintendo are working hard on, and the eventual exclusives!). 

Agreed, the Gamepad will probably be my favorite default Nintendo controller in a real while since the GC. Off-tv = megaton win for me.   Yup, no more casual shovelware and a more robust online that doesn't feel like the stone age would be a great start. Miiverse FTW.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

You actually think Wii U will not beat GC sales?? They will surpass those sales!

I think some people forget that GC only did 25 million units in 6 years, that's horrible in the current climate :/


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2013)

Who else thought otherwise? 

Remind me again, how bad was the GC's doughts overall to even receive it's 25 million LTD sales back then?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You actually think Wii U will not beat GC sales?? They will surpass those sales!
> 
> I think some people forget that GC only did 25 million units in 6 years, that's horrible in the current climate :/



Is that directed at Asa or I? Either way, I think the WiiU will definitely surpass GC sales. What I was saying was that even if the WiiU only sold as much as the GC Nintendo would've still made a profit and therefore the system could not be considered a flop in its own right. Perhaps compared to other consoles, but a flop is usually considered something that damages a company significantly or at least noticeably.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2013)

Death kun! Did you enjoy my Long ass paragraph (in which i typed ALL OF IT on my freakin' 3DS!)? 

Were the GC's profits due to the system alone, or was it helped by the GBA's success? Since i believe that one did around 80 million LTD.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

You typed it all on your 3DS? Goddamn, man. :lmao 

I'm pretty sure the GC was profitable in its own right, as Nintendo has never lost money on a console in the long run iirc. They may take losses initially, as every company does, but the lifetime sales end up turning a profit for them. 

Nintendo never really needs to worry about the handheld department, that's under lock and key and will never fall to smartphones or tablets or whatever else "analysts" say will kill dedicated gaming handhelds unless people suddenly stop liking Nintendo games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 27, 2013)

Put it into perspective, the original Xbox sold as much and that was a new competitor O_O

Sure Microsoft lost billions in the original console through securing exclusives, marketing and designing a console and creating an actual XBox branch of their company to begin with, but Nintendo was a player, a player that had been in the industry far longer than anybody else to begin with. That should not be acceptable for them!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2013)

That was one of those hit-or-miss moments I was referring to, where Nintendo tries to do something different and it's either amazing or ends up hurting them. :hurr


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You typed it all on your 3DS? Goddamn, man. :lmao
> 
> I'm pretty sure the GC was profitable in its own right, as Nintendo has never lost money on a console in the long run iirc. They may take losses initially, as every company does, but the lifetime sales end up turning a profit for them.
> 
> Nintendo never really needs to worry about the handheld department, that's under lock and key and will never fall to smartphones or tablets or whatever else "analysts" say will kill dedicated gaming handhelds unless people suddenly stop liking Nintendo games.



And It wasn't the first time i typed huge paragraphs on my 3DS before either. 

I see......i also heard that it was even more profitable than the PS2 despite getting it's ass torn apart left from right during the 6th gen (also subjective to say, imo while i LOVED the PS2, the GC i think probably had the best 1st party output of that era). 

Those "analysts" are gonna look like tools once Pokemon X/Y launches and reaps millions worldwide, giving the 3DS it's stride upon Western territories for good. Hell, I've seen a couple people already hyped for the game and want to get a 3DS soon. Though we can't ignore that apparently the 3DS last month had worse sales than the DS in it's same month as well, so obviously while the 3DS isn't DoA it still needs to do much better outside of Japan. Considering how it missed Nintendo's forecasts again, and how they had to slash it down constantly. Which isn't surprising since the 3DS had a weak holiday and went down YoY, having a worse second year than it's 1st in terms of YoY sales. But either, the 3DS is gonna truck up dedicated handheld gaming and is hear to stay. It's already got Japan by the balls and anyone who argues otherwise can take their head out of their ass.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 28, 2013)

I was thinking about buying a Wii U with some of my tax return money, but realized that ZombiU is really the only exclusive I want to play at the moment. I'll still wait until more exclusives are released.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2013)

Just get the ZombiU bundle^ if you can afford it realistically, you might be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2013)

Get ready to hunt monsters together, my friends. 

(I'm at work, so I'll reply to you properly when I get home, Asa. :hurr)


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 28, 2013)

I wanted to ask a question. I have my Wii U connected to my router via an Ethernet cable and the connection works great. However I want to go ahead and transfer all of my Wii data so that I can get it out of the way. The problem is that I only have one Ethernet cable and Wii LAN Adapter (which are both plugged into my Wii U). The Wii does not work at all wirelessly with my router. I unfortunately have to have both my Wii U and Wii connected to my router via Ethernet to get a solid connection on both consoles.

The way that the steps of the transfer are worded, it almost sounds like you could switch back and forth on the internet connection between the two consoles during the transfer, but I can't tell if that's the case. So here is my question. Is it possible to just switch back and forth between internet connections (I'm talking about unplugging and replugging the Wii LAN Adapter and Ethernet cable between the Wii and Wii U during the transfer)? It would be a pain in the ass to do all of that, but I rather do that than pay for another Ethernet cable (and Wii LAN Adapter or something similar to it) just to do a transfer. Or do you have to have both consoles connected to the internet simultaneously before the transfer?

I would have gone ahead and tried the transfer this way, but I don't want to risk losing all of my Wii data because I fuck up by doing it wrong. Also, don't tell me that I need to use the Wii U wirelessly and plug my Wii to the router in order to do the transfer. My Wii U's wireless connection is utter shit. It constantly drops and gives me error codes, so there's no way I can use a crappy connection like that during a system transfer.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Put it into perspective, the original Xbox sold as much and that was a new competitor O_O
> 
> Sure Microsoft lost billions in the original console through securing exclusives, marketing and designing a console and creating an actual XBox branch of their company to begin with, but Nintendo was a player, a player that had been in the industry far longer than anybody else to begin with. That should not be acceptable for them!


Which is really unfortunate because the GC was by no means a bad console. It was more powerful then the PS2 and started off with four controller slots unlike the PS2(unless the original bulky one had 4, never owned one of them). It had a lot of great games, with Pikmin, Luigi's Mansion and SSBM coming out during the launch window. I'd have to imagine some people bought it to play RE4 prior to it going to the PS2(if Capcom didn't go back on the deal and it stayed exclusive, I wonder how many more GCs it would have sold).

The GC was a much better console than the original Xbox so I don't understand why it sold less.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

It had bad third party support. It had good exclusive games like the RE remakes, sunshine, prime, tales of symphonia(which in japan went to ps2 anyway), but that wasn't enough :////


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn it Capcom take mah money!


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> It had bad third party support. It had good exclusive games like the RE remakes, sunshine, prime, tales of symphonia(which in japan went to ps2 anyway), but that wasn't enough :////



Why do third parties hate the console though.  They'll always find a reason not to develop for it.

I could bet any money even if the WIi U was as powerful as PS4 and LastBox developers still wouldn't support the console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2013)

Because they have a hard time competing with Nintendo's first party titles apparently.
Which only succeeds in lending to the perception that Nintendo console arent worth it for 3rd party titles by the uniformed masses.When in reality they have some really good 3rd party exclusives.

This is unfortunately not the SNES era any more


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2013)

^It is somewhat ironic that Nintendo's greatest strength is also part of the reason for their greatest fault.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2013)

Capcom should pay for my internet....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 28, 2013)

I've said it a million times already. Nintendo was a damn dictator back in the earlier days. That attitude just became a permanent fixture inside the industry.

And they have not done much to dispel it if their trends from N64 to Wii have said anything.

GC had super small sized disks, they could barely fit a little more than DC disks whereas PS2 and Xbox had huge DVD's. They went with a very esoteric design for N64 as a system while still putting out cartridges, a huge roadblock to games people were making at the time. Wii, well we already know


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2013)

Though i believe this time Nintendo seems to be more focused on getting some third party exclusives, along with collaborations to boot. Heck at least the Gamepad actually has traditional buttons that aren't either missing or designed in a a very awkward fashion. OS well....even at it's worse at least it isn't Wii-levels of an abomination. As for the DVDs, at best we could sigh in relief that Nintendo went back to using huge discs again, though for overall hardware power pretty much yup. 

But hey, at least Nintendo handhelds shine in regards to third parry support.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 3, 2013)

*Forbes: Nintendo Is The New Sega*



  :rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Nintendo is just making it's first party even stronger since people are still not willing to go with them.
Well the excellent platinum games is, but not everyone can be them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Forbes: Nintendo Is The New Sega*
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl




Found that in the comments.
Pretty damn accurate.
Well more than these "analysts"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo is just making it's first party even stronger since people are still not willing to go with them.



I wouldn't really say that.

They're tossing out stale 2D Mario games without a care for innovation, and lots of people seem to have become disillusioned with Zelda at this point.

We'll see what they have to offer this E3, where the new Smash Bros. and 3D Mario should make their debut.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 3, 2013)

RLY? 

They're also tossing us out a creative Luigi's Mansion sequel, an AC with legitimately new content, A widescale RPG currently called "X" from the Xenoblade team that made one of most critically aclaimed new IPs of the 7th gen by Monolith Soft, released a Fire Emblem title that has become widely praised, are finally giving Yoshi his own damned game, and many other people are looking forward to the next 3DS/HD Zelda title (provided when they actually get freaking announced). 

Don't look at NSMB as the norm of where Nintendo's innovation has gone to, and please show me a metric of where these "lots" of people of become disillusioned by Zelda because unless your only talking about the interwebz folks (which btw, Internet =/= IRL masses) then i honestly believe putting Zelda next to "disillusioned" in sentence is pushing it. No offense. 

I will admit that they're 1st party efforts last year outside of Fire Emblem, Kid Icarus Uprising, & AC:NL were weak even for their standards.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2013)

> then i honestly believe putting Zelda next to "disillusioned" in sentence is pushing it. No offense



Not that I completely agree with the general opinion about the franchise but Zelda is probably the most polarizing, mainstream franchise that Nintendo has. Just go to any Zelda community. And I don't see how we should randomly dismiss the opinions of internet communities, Nintendo sure isn't, that's why they want to change the standards of the franchise in the first place.

Skyward Sword got a lot of deserved flak and criticism and Nintendo kinda wants the praise of the Ocarina of Time days again, not just sale numbers.

And am I the only one who hates the generic, fanservice filled artstyle and the whole focus on relationships in Awakening? It's so weirdly pandering and out of place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And am I the only one who hates the generic, fanservice filled artstyle and the whole focus on relationships in Awakening? It's so weirdly pandering and out of place.





I see no problem here 

Of course Nintendo are known by a lot of people by default(perhaps wrongly)to be simple and kid friendly so its probably out of place in one of their franchises


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I see no problem here
> 
> Of course Nintendo are known by a lot of people by default(perhaps wrongly)to be simple and kid friendly so its probably out of place in one of their franchises



Family friendly big difference 
Mario brutally murders animals no ways around it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2013)

Your gonna hear on the news. The newest pasttime for kids is gonna be stepping on baby turtles cuz that's how Mario rolls


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your gonna hear on the news. The newest pasttime for kids is gonna be stepping on baby turtles cuz that's how Mario rolls



[YOUTUBE]CMNry4PE93Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 4, 2013)

Can someone tell me if the new wii u's shipped are preloaded with the 5GB update or not? I'm thinking of getting a wii u but because of the rumors that if it gets disconnected during the 5 GB patch,it will become a 350$ paper weight I'm a little bit on the fence about buying one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Can someone tell me if the new wii u's shipped are preloaded with the 5GB update or not? I'm thinking of getting a wii u but because of the rumors that if it gets disconnected during the 5 GB patch,it will become a 350$ paper weight I'm a little bit on the fence about buying one.



I don't think so. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

WiiU version?



> Last Friday, a new rating for Deus Ex: Human Revolution popped up on the Australian Ratings Board. While Square Enix’s Human Defiance trademark turned out to be for the upcoming movie, the OFLC entry is most definitely game-related.
> 
> The OFLC doesn’t specifically mention anything about the rating’s contents. But it is a “modified” version of the original game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you mean "augmented"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh guys, look what game is on Best Buy..



HD Version?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

They may have just been trying to list "X" even though it doesn't even have a proper name yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

If that is the case, why not "Xenoblade 2" ? or "X"?


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 4, 2013)

A HD version of Xenoblade Chronicles? Are you _trying_ to give me a heart attack, Nintendo?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

oh shit, it is on Walmart too :


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 4, 2013)

Malv, go on gaf and post a thread with that. It'll bring light to this amazing issue


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Malv, go on gaf and post a thread with that. It'll bring light to this amazing issue



was done long time ago.. in fact a Gaffer found the listing on Walmart


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 4, 2013)

I also love the title that I put on it..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 4, 2013)

>Xenoblade
>In HD



DO IT NINTENDO.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nsPYjnLjbDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]nsPYjnLjbDY[/YOUTUBE]



Felt a little quicker to me after installing the update...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2013)

A reminder of Nintendoom.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2013)

It's over, Nintendo is finished.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 6, 2013)

Nintendoooooooomed. 

*RUMOUR: Sonic Episode 3 to be Announced at E3?*



FUUUUUUU again Sega?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2013)

Gimps totally lost it when it comes to Sonic games. Episode 2 was fucking horrible.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 6, 2013)

How bad was it, in terms of......?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, tank hard


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 7, 2013)

I can have a little chat with Velocity if you keep this up, Natten.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 7, 2013)

Episode II is fantastic. What the fuck is everyone smoking?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_3Oxqd6MMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 8, 2013)

Can this console please get some fucking games


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 8, 2013)

well its getting dragon quest X


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 8, 2013)

Goova said:


> Can this console please get some fucking games



Lol...This post reminds me of the years 2007/2008.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Goova said:


> Can this console please get some fucking games


 it is March.. here come March madness of games for the WiiU. Who in fuck came out with the idea of releasing some many games this month? 



Inuhanyou said:


> well its getting dragon quest X



:amazed:amazed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ANWmjsSsgGE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZfXZ7KYeH6w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gvd359eHUEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Bbsijtx8ij4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2013)

LEGO CITY STORIES COMES OUT IN 7 DAYS


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 9, 2013)

*Pachter - Wii U lifetime will hit 30 - 50 million units, coming generation final one*



> This comes from his presentation over at SXSW...









>.>.............


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2013)

lol    Pachter.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 9, 2013)

Just what i expected Death Kun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2013)

If anyone thinks it's a DS split into two parts they don't know what a DS is.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll be in Europe from late May to late July, but I'm probably gonna bring my WiiU along so I don't have to stop playing Monster Hunter lol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2013)

Lucky.....

OH WAI--NINTENDOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been thinking about this for some time but  why is Nintendo so obsessed in believing that they need to constantly change the way people play games?

Would Mario galaxy 2 sell less if it wasn't being played with a normal controller?

And there constant philosophy about being different when  most times they re-do their games and sell it again for market price with a few updates or just send out wave after wave of party games (How many mario party gaes were on gamecube?).


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I've been thinking about this for some time but  why is Nintendo so obsessed in believing that they need to constantly change the way people play games?
> 
> Would Mario galaxy 2 sell less if it wasn't being played with a normal controller?
> 
> And there constant philosophy about being different when  most times they re-do their games and sell it again for market price with a few updates or just send out wave after wave of party games (How many mario party gaes were on gamecube?).



Because they don't want things to remain stagnant and unchanging. A fresh experience keeps people interested. Nintendo played the power game in Gen 6 and lost miserably. So instead of jamming as much power into the box as possible Nintendo decided to try to think of new ways to play, something that would set them apart from the powerhouses. Some people like what they do, but then other times you get diehard Sony and M$ fanboys that like to give them flak for being different because nowadays all these fanboys care about is graphics and power, which is really dumb of them to do considering PCs are still relevant. But then again, the average consumer still thinks that you need $1000+ to make a decent gaming rig. So the ignorance is understandable, albeit not palatable in the slightest. 

Also, Nintendo really doesn't re-do their games nearly as much as other companies/devs do. They usually only re-do their games if they think the original game would benefit from the leap in technology, such as remakes of Pokemon, Windwaker, Mario 64, Ocarina of Time, Starfox, etc. But since Nintendo is just now getting into HD we'll have to see if they do the quick "HD-enhanced" cash-ins or not. I hope they don't, and instead put more effort into new games.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Because they don't want things to remain stagnant and unchanging. A fresh experience keeps people interested. Nintendo played the power game in Gen 6 and lost miserably. So instead of jamming as much power into the box as possible Nintendo decided to try to think of new ways to play, something that would set them apart from the powerhouses. Some people like what they do, but then other times you get diehard Sony and M$ fanboys that like to give them flak for being different because nowadays all these fanboys care about is graphics and power, which is really dumb of them to do considering PCs are still relevant. But then again, the average consumer still thinks that you need $1000+ to make a decent gaming rig. So the ignorance is understandable, albeit not palatable in the slightest.
> 
> Also, Nintendo really doesn't re-do their games nearly as much as other companies/devs do. They usually only re-do their games if they think the original game would benefit from the leap in technology, such as remakes of Pokemon, Windwaker, Mario 64, Ocarina of Time, Starfox, etc. But since Nintendo is just now getting into HD we'll have to see if they do the quick "HD-enhanced" cash-ins or not. I hope they don't, and instead put more effort into new games.



People would say that it had more to do with the formats (Big CD's against small ones) and their only attitude to online that made them fall short against their competitors ( Poor excuse but an excuse nonetheless).

Their decision with the wii wasn't really something that attracted the hard core, the reason why the wii did so well was because it attacked a different market, but fact is hardcore gamers of that console could not have any reason to brag about their console compared to the HD competition. The casuals have now moved on to the next hot trend leaving nintendo with the same amount of people that would have considered purchasing their console for real games. And that more than likely isn't something that's going to last.

Nintendo knows that they can't support themselves much longer and they need the third party support, more and more people are getting annoyed and are dropping off the bandwagon. If people could find reasons the last two generations not to support the console the same thing is going to happen here. Worse now the PS4 is actually getting to be a desirable console and the zeldas and marios will eventually get stale.  

As for the HD, Well they have begun with the Windwaker-HD. They'll probably be doing such things over the years to facilitate the inevitable drought that console will have.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

Speaking of power, from what we're getting with some comparisons that we currently know of between the PS4 and the Nextbox. Since the PS4 looks to be the top powerful console of the big 3, and with how the Nextbox might be somewhat weaker in comparison and have a slower DDR3 instead of GDDR5 in comparison, i wonder if this makes Nintendo justified with going for lower tech. Considering if the Nextbox might have a bit more work to compete with the PS4's power, maybe Nintendo thought it would've been fruitless to even bother cashing up the price. Since their company divisons are technically smaller (i think) in comparison to Sony's and MS's.

lol @ diehard graphics fanboys these days. 



> People would say that it had more to do with the formats (Big CD's against small ones) and their only attitude to online that made them fall short against their competitors ( Poor excuse but an excuse nonetheless).



While you can argue the Xbox brand was new at the time and came late, even bigger CD's on the thing (unlike the GC's mini discs) couldn't help elevate it's support from third parties aside from multiplats since the PS2 was a huge hit from the ground breaking success that was the PS1.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Speaking of power, from what we're getting with some comparisons that we currently know of between the PS4 and the Nextbox. Since the PS4 looks to be the top powerful console of the big 3, and with how the Nextbox might be somewhat weaker in comparison and have a slower DDR3 instead of GDDR5 in comparison, i wonder if this makes Nintendo justified with going for lower tech. Considering if the Nextbox might have a bit more work to compete with the PS4's power, maybe Nintendo thought it would've been fruitless to even bother cashing up the price. Since their company divisons are technically smaller (i think) in comparison to Sony's and MS's.
> 
> lol @ diehard graphics fanboys these days. [



I wonder how much more money sony can afford to lose 



> While you can argue the Xbox brand was new at the time and came late, even bigger CD's on the thing (unlike the GC's mini discs) couldn't help elevate it's support from third parties aside from multiplats since the PS2 was a huge hit from the ground breaking success that was the PS1.


I can agree with that X-Box was new but Nintendo being the gaming giant that they were it was still a big blow to their reputation. The reason why the ps2 was just gaining and gaining momemtum was because of the third party. Sony had their own games + CRAZY third party support against Nintendo against their exclusives if the gamecube had that kind of support the PS2 would have not sold that much, worse given that fact that Nintendo could have also dropped the price of their system so cheap and still sell at a profit.

Nintendo exclusives + Third Party support + Cheap price =  Fucking win. 

But  that scenario just isn't going to happen on a Nintendo Console......not counting the handhelds.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 11, 2013)

Sony would be loosing money regardless of whether they put out a console or not. for what they are trying to do with PS4, its a great balance between power and budget(for them). Hopefully that is levied onto the customer.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2013)

New Pikmin 3 images were just posted on Nintendo's WiiU Facebook page.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

And not a single flying fuck was given.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2013)

He makes some good points. Nintendo has become increasingly poor when it comes to hardware, which is the focus of his entire statement. Their hardware sucks, plain and simple, it's true.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

Boy that Gameboy sure sucks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> He makes some good points. Nintendo has become increasingly poor when it comes to hardware, which is the focus of his entire statement. Their hardware sucks, plain and simple, it's true.



Not in efficiency and internal reliability at least (ergo breaking itself down ala-RROD). So no, it's not entirely the truth. Underpowered though yes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Not in efficiency and internal reliability at least (ergo breaking itself down ala-RROD). So no, it's not entirely the truth. Underpowered though yes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah that is true. But recently they have sucked power wise, and they have sucked for features like online capability. Wii U is much better obviously, but I am pretty sure the next xbox and ps4 are going to have surpassed the Wii U by a lot in that area as well


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hopefully sony doesn't get hacked this generation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yeah that is true. But recently they have sucked power wise, and they have sucked for features like online capability. Wii U is much better obviously, but I am pretty sure the next xbox and ps4 are going to have surpassed the Wii U by a lot in that area as well



Your right, but If it's OS is better than the Wii's piece of crap then i won't care too much (well until they actually tie purchases to accounts instead of the FUCKING CONSOLE ITSELF and faster loading speeds), even if Next gen will take a great mighty poop on it inevitably. 

I just want more games, underpowered tech or not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you guys ready? 
Man I have being busy with FE:A but damn I can't wait for the hunting. 

of topic:

my Manga are doing all good beside Fairy Tail...

Magi
One Piece
Shingeki no Kyojin
Beelzebub
Green Blood
Kenichi

Magi is the best manga right now after the King of course.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Death Kun, one thing I am hoping is that I don't have to get the coins for the Ranger Armor[Coliseum Armor]because that would suck hard. It was hard enough on Tri.. It is my favorite armor.. >.<


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w2OP5zJbX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

Goova said:


> Yeah that is true. But recently they have sucked power wise, and they have sucked for features like online capability. Wii U is much better obviously, but I am pretty sure the next xbox and ps4 are going to have surpassed the Wii U by a lot in that area as well



Not at all the wii U has the best power to graphics ratio


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting resident evil revelations for Wii U, good idea?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm thinking of getting resident evil revelations for Wii U, good idea?



bitch of course lol. I will double dip.. :amazed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

i've never played the game, but i heard its the best resident evil in years, so i want to buy it 

i hear its 40 bucks too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Square Enix will be showing off a slew of highly anticipated games at PAX East this year, one of which is a currently unannounced Wii U title. In a invite sent to us today, they gave no clue as to what it could be, but we're certainly anxious to find out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey if it's on Nintendo it might not suck


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

when is pax east??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

PAX East - Boston, MA March 22-24, 2013


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't wait that long.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2013)

S.E.??? lol now that's surprising, if it's an anticipated title instead of a spin off on a Nintendo console that fuck me in the carcus. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



PLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZBEKH1.5HDREMIXPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZZZZZZZZZZZZ! 

Ugggh excuse me for port begging, totally rude of me. 




EDIT: Oh wait, i forgot, Dues ex. If it's either that or a fucking port of Lightning Returns then i'm going to punch my monitor and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

Fuck that, give me an exclusive original title plz  SE, make it a super epic JRPG that utilizes all of the power of the Wii U

If i want KH i'll buy it on PS3  It was on PS2 to begin with anyway


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd still like that and still the HD remix considering KH (while yes it did start on the PS2 where moved of it's fanbase thrived on) had most of it's games released split with Nintendo's handheld systems it would be kinda nice if some Wii U owners gotta slice of the ARPG pie. Plus i'd kill to play the eventual KH 2.5 BBS on dat Gamepad with off-tv play on the toilet.....and... But yeah an exclusive awesome game would be better too.

True....and i do have a PS3 as well. Ok my argument may look silly, but you get what i really mean.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

Well Nintendo has shared the franchise yeah. but i never saw any KH games on Wii  it's basically been handhelds unfortunately. Does SE even know how to make console games anymore? I don't recall them making anything other than iOS and handheld stuff for the last 5 years


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2013)

Bet the controller and relationship was still sour for them with Nintendo at the time.  Besides FFXIII and a couple of other publish titles not made by them, probably not lol....Though it wouldn't surprise me given how S.E.'s handheld offerings were one of, if not their better resources spent during the 7th generation. Crisis Core, Type 0, BBS, etc.....

Oh also:

**Typical average Wii U slandering on some magazine**



> Coming from the latest Games TM issue, which focuses in on 'next-gen', which Nintendo is not included. They do get a tiny mention, though.







Reminds of something off a forum user trying to get hits. And what the hell is an "android console"?  

And yes i know the thing is around 360 levels of graphics, don't ware it out guys.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2013)

fuck those guys. Seriously.

*edit*

Crap now i just remembered about that rumored Deus Ex Square Enix port making the rounds  Plz no SE, don't break my heart


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2013)

They're probably gonna do it, i can almost sniff it coming from S.E.'s recent disastrous management *looks @ All The Bravest*. 

EDIT: Though it DID say that it was one of their highly anticipated titles coming so i can't see how S.E. would think people would get excited over a late port lol...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2013)

Nobody disappoints like current Square Enix.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2013)

I forgot when it was last time where they didn't disappoint for once.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Nobody disappoints like current Square Enix.



No super mario rpg 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2013)

I see you


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 13, 2013)

So besides this seemingly very trendy attitude that nintendo is doomed, don't know how but okay, square is release something? Will that something actually be good?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 13, 2013)

He's baaaaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkkkkk

So I've been gone for 9 days whats going on in the verse?Break it down for me folks, Im of to siliconera to catch up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I see you


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> They're probably gonna do it, i can almost sniff it coming from S.E.'s recent disastrous management *looks @ All The Bravest*.
> 
> EDIT: Though it DID say that it was one of their highly anticipated titles coming so i can't see how S.E. would think people would get excited over a late port lol...



Thief?

**


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

Idk what that is. 

*Feb. 2013 NPD - software, accessories, analysis, Wii U sees 40% sales increase over Jan.*



> - 25 percent drop in industry sales
> - total coming in at $810 million
> - software sales (including PC) dropped 27 percent to $369.9 million
> - hardware plummeted 36 percent to $244.2 million
> ...





Wow, looks like Patcher was actually right....even i expected even worse numbers than 50k from last month.

Looks like you can write off a fucking console's life entirely even after shitty January numbers folks, i expect the Nintendoomed sayers who farted on any chance for sales increase on the Wii U to look dumb once the bigger games release.  

Though that isn't to say the Wii U is already revived yet, still bad numbers but at least the increase is better than nothing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't listen to Patcher ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2013)

A broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

Wait, never mind guys. Creamsuger updated the Wii U's correct sales, it's *64k*....

Unclosing Ranger's got it right, fuck Patcher.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

Damnit Canute!


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

Same tricks won't work twice.

Microsoft thought coming out first would win them the race because PS2 did it. Wrong

Sony thought that their brand was so good people would pay 600$ for the console and make it scarce at launch.Wrong.

Nintendo making another underpowered console and believed it would have kicked off.Wrong.

As far as console goes Sony seems to be the only one that learned.  Has PS3 started turning profits for Sony by the way?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't know if the wii U is a flop until smash bros comes out.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

There's absolutely no reason to think that these games are going to push the Wii U sales anymore than it did the gamecube's.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

Your half wrong on your third part Canute, the Wii sold out in many retail stores since day 1. Plus your comparing the Wii U to the 7th gen console launches when your other points seem to dictate launches from previous gen consoles. 

Your right on both MS & Sony though, especially Sony.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Has PS3 started turning profits for Sony by the way?



It's been profitable since 2010 IIRC.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Don't know if the wii U is a flop until smash bros comes out.



As Canute said, Smash Bros didn't save the Gamecube, and that practically launched with it. There's no reason to think it'll be any different for the Wii U.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's been profitable since 2010 IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> As Canute said, Smash Bros didn't save the Gamecube, and that practically launched with it. There's no reason to think it'll be any different for the Wii U.



2010? PS3 launched in 2006 right. So that's about 4 years after the console launch. Man that isn't good.  A similar case might happen with this console the thing is I've hearing Sony is in a bad spot these days. 

That console will not sell well unless it's in a competitive price range. That $500 thing won't fly yet they are still going to make a loss with that console despite how good things are looking for it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

The PS4 seems to have been designed to be high powered yet still relatively cost efficient, and I think Jack Tretton already mentioned it'll be less than the $599 the PS3 was originally. I'd expect it to be somewhere between the $400 to $450 price range, but it remains to be seen whether even that could be too expensive for the current video game market.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

Most people seem to be attracted to the 250 price range at least for a Sony console. But that's just not very realistic for a console that's packing so much promise. That's why Sonu are going to hurt for the first few years again.

But people are willing to pay 500 dollars for an IPAD so it's not like people aren't willing to spend on shit. Can't really understand the consumer's mind I guess I could assume that in their eyes they don't see why gaming should be that much when there are in fact cheaper alternatives.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Same tricks won't work twice.
> 
> Microsoft thought coming out first would win them the race because PS2 did it. Wrong
> 
> ...



Nintendo doing it's own thing with the wii did work though, the issue regarding the WiiU is whether it could imitate and grab the casual market the same way its predecssor. Which to be honest I don't think it can.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nintendo doing it's own thing with the wii did work though, the issue regarding the WiiU is whether it could imitate and grab the casual market the same way its predecssor. Which to be honest I don't think it can.



It worked but not with the gaming community and they will pay dearly for that this gen.

As for it gathering the casual support It won't, the casuals have moved on the next thing. Nintendo have been disillusioned into thinking that there  existed a stable market with those folks.

it's all great the wii sold as much as it did but how does those sales affect gamers? Can Wii owners i.e the actually gamers really and truly believe they were satisfied that console compared to the 360 and PS3?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's been profitable since 2010 IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> As Canute said, Smash Bros didn't save the Gamecube, and that practically launched with it. There's no reason to think it'll be any different for the Wii U.



It also released on a console that was too late for decent post-launch sales after the PS2 released before it. Plus the GC came after the N64 which was pooped on by third parties with it's cartridges and goofy controller (therefore Nintendo shot themselves a huge gush in the foot back then). 

Wii U still has it's first year before the PS4 arrives and you can bet Nintendo as of recent won't let it flounder forever as long as their 1st party IPs, third party collaborations, and marketing prosper. 

Though i can say that at least with the casuals not being the primary base for Nintendo, they'll actually try to work harder.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It worked but not with the gaming community and they will pay dearly for that this gen.
> 
> As for it gathering the casual support It won't, the casuals have moved on the next thing. Nintendo have been disillusioned into thinking that there  existed a stable market with those folks.
> 
> it's all great the wii sold as much as it did but how does those sales affect gamers? Can Wii owners i.e the actually gamers really and truly believe they were satisfied that console compared to the 360 and PS3?



Pretty much, especially with the fact that Brain Age for the 3DS bomba'd in SW NPD sales last month at measly 10k units sold. 

While i don't think it's entirely impossible to reach out to both the casual and core, i do agree that as a long term stable demographic Nintendo were kinda asking for it after the Wii fell off a cliff through 2011. Though that situation can be combined with lackluster support from Nintendo themselves and NoA shoving cinder blocks up their rear ends for late localization. Remember Xenoblade?

From a gamers point of view i think the Wii was a good console in it's own right. Even with it's abundance of shovelware, non-standard control scheme, abysmal OS, and awful third party support, it still had awesome 1st party content and a couple of third party gems to boot. Just saying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> As Canute said, Smash Bros didn't save the Gamecube, and that practically launched with it. There's no reason to think it'll be any different for the Wii U.



Save? What is this about it needing saving?


Canute87 said:


> Can Wii owners i.e the actually gamers really and truly believe they were satisfied that console compared to the 360 and PS3?



You're making an ass of yourself.
I can be satisfied with a psp even when the vita is out.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It worked but not with the gaming community and they will pay dearly for that this gen.
> 
> As for it gathering the casual support It won't, the casuals have moved on the next thing. Nintendo have been disillusioned into thinking that there  existed a stable market with those folks.
> 
> it's all great the wii sold as much as it did but how does those sales affect gamers? Can Wii owners i.e the actually gamers really and truly believe they were satisfied that console compared to the 360 and PS3?


I could agree with that. Nintendo seemed to have believed they carved a big enough niche the problem there however is while they could've done so on what the Wii succeeded in opening up, it's unstable as you've said while the wii's attraction to them was motion control what looks to them as an Ipad won't have them seeing sparkle sparkle because to them there already exists an Ipad and secondly they made the terrible assumption that the casual market will just know what the WiiU was. Marketing was practically non-existence before launch. Only those who actually researched this console knew it was coming out. In fact casuals thought that the WiiU was merely an IPad-esque accessory to the Wii. So even while unstable it's also partly nintendo's part on horrible follow-through thinking that the market they've would easily continue to follow them just because their next product had a familiar I get the reason for calling their console WiiU is to invoke familiarity with the Wii the problem that shot them in the foot is that they made no effort to explain that it is in fact an entirely new product all together to their new audience. So instead of doing the actual carving of the niche for the causals which the wii positioned them for they let them go in what I can't place as either arrogance or horrible assumption. And I doubt Nintendo will ever get such an opportunity again. Which is bad considering if nintendo never intends to play the power game again, which is understandable it's not them, I would think you would want that market as your main audience gamers tend to not like  changes to their games, despite claiming they do.

As for whether Wii owners can honestly say they're satisfied in comparison to 360/PS3. Depends on how you look at. As a gamer who merely owned a wii for the majority of this generation (yes we exist) I'd say I got my 250 worth. You technically buy a nintendo console to surprise play nintendo's games as well as the usual surprising gems that come with them. Ie TvC, Madworld, NMH, MH3, RS2, 007, Conduit, nonexistent ToG fuck you namco . And yes, while the wii was oversaturated with shovelware this generation seemed to be saturated with one genre that involves lodging alot of lead into another person's skull I can't say I missed much. Besides after playing Conduit on the wii, I can safely say I never want to go back using sticks for shooters. Though as with every generation there are some games I'm sad I never got to own on the other end. The ACs, granted the main story looks like was done by someone on crack, LBP, Skyrim, the last version of SF, and MvC3, Gears, and GoW, maybe Uncharted, Bioshock especially the upcoming Infinite, DMC4 and collection, MG4/collection/Rising, ToV, ToG:Fonce again fuck you namco and Bayonetta. Though the last of these may change with the annoucement of Bayo2 coming out.

So yeah I can say I was. As for those that can say they weren't they probably had the Wii as their secondary which is fine. What's tripping me is this new attitude that Nintendo should go the route of Sega, hey, if you don't want to miss out on their games then buy the console simple as that. 

Edit: Forgive me for I have sinned. I forgot 2 of the three project Waterfall games for the Wii, ie Xenoblade and The Last Story. So yeah, we were satisfied.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Save? What is this about it needing saving?



The fact that it was dead last in its generation and was the worst selling Nintendo console in history? (Not counting anomalies like the Virtual Boy obviously.)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The fact that it was dead last in its generation and was the worst selling Nintendo console in history? (Not counting anomalies like the Virtual Boy obviously.)


Xbox 24+ million
Gamecube 21.74 million units 
Ps2 155 million
Can you kindly fuck off?
Nintendo isn't young like the other 2 you can expect that to happen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Xbox 24+ million
> Gamecube 21.74 million units
> Ps2 155 million
> Can you kindly fuck off?



Thanks for confirming what I said?



> Nintendo isn't young like the other 2 you can expect that to happen.



I can expect them to repeatedly release flawed consoles which are outsold by their competition?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

Let's kindly not call out names here, UR....

Well at least GC made a profit, even if it got kicked around by the PS2.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Well at least GC made a profit, even if it got kicked around by the PS2.



I'm not concerned with Nintendo making a profit, since according to Reggie they profit when someone buys the console plus one game. ()

But there are more important things when it comes to the console industry then just turning a profit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

*Snickers* Too bad that was a miss quote, considering he really meant *more than one* game. 

Your right I agree.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Thanks for confirming what I said?


That's just last.
Not dead last.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's just last.
> Not dead last.



Because it really matters whether they lost by three million or by ten.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because it really matters whether they lost by three million or by ten.


So they would be dead last if they sold 1 less than xbox?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So they would be dead last if they sold 1 less than xbox?



If you want to get down to it it would still have been pretty embarrassing to sell equal to a console made by a company who had never made one before and whose library consisted of Halo and little else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Wii: 99.38 million 
ps3 70 million
xbox 360 76 million
Herp derp ps3 dead last


First Tsurugi said:


> If you want to get down to it it would still have been pretty embarrassing to sell equal to a console made by a company who had never made one before and whose library consisted of Halo and little else.



Excuses.
And it's microsoft so it's not like it's some unknown company to begin with.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

The PS2 made everything weird in Gen 6. It killed Sega and hindered Nintendo, but then why the hell did the Xbox take off when all it had to set it apart was Halo?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You're making an ass of yourself.
> I can be satisfied with a psp even when the vita is out.



I'm curious why didn't you use a Nintendo console for that analogy?  Sony has been able to keep support for their platforms far longer than Nintendo has or to be more precise double the time.

It was only recently that sony stopped the production of their PS2's and the PS3 for all we know is going to be supported for a while until PS4 gets a decent userbase. So 2 to 3 years after the PS4 is in the market the PS3 will still get games I mean It's amazing how Sony does it.

There were a lot more great titles on Sony console that Nintendo's, absolutely no gamer can deny this. It was so bad that gamers had to come up with operation rainfall which was pretty much gamers having to fucking BEG a company to send games out so they can pay their money to play them? 

What.....the......fuck.

Nintendo can't maintain their consoles (not handhelds) for no longer than 5 years with few games in between why? Because they can't keep the third parties interested. Maybe this might change but I'm not so naive to expect a miracle after a decade. Nintendo is going to waste time with casual shit which will even more slow down the games that we actually want.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wii: 99.38 million
> ps3 70 million
> xbox 360 76 million
> Herp derp ps3 dead last



I still find it pretty funny how despite the PS3's troubles it still wound up selling that much.



> Excuses.
> And it's microsoft so it's not like it's some unknown company to begin with.



The only one making excuses here is you, since you seem to be insisting that the Gamecube somehow wasn't a failure.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The PS2 made everything weird in Gen 6. It killed Sega and hindered Nintendo, but then why the hell did the Xbox take off when all it had to set it apart was Halo?



Well like it's Ps2 comptetion it was marketed as a multimedia device and it had the whole "mature" aspect to it. So it gathered those older gamers. Gamecube was considered "kiddy" and Ps2 was the great balance between the two.
Plus the online thing was a decent addition to the console industry.

But what's more important to notice is that third party support for the console was growing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The only one making excuses here is you, since you seem to be insisting that the Gamecube somehow wasn't a failure.


Because it wasn't a failure. 


Canute87 said:


> I'm curious why didn't you use a Nintendo console for that analogy?  Maybe this might change but I'm not so naive to expect a miracle after a decade. Nintendo is going to waste time with casual shit which will even more slow down the games that we actually want.



I can enjoy a N64 even though the wii exists. Happy?
You'd be naive to expect anything from the other 2 as well based on what has been shown.
Also consoles were traditionally done for those periods of time.
5 years would normally have been acceptable.
You fuckers are turning jaded.


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2013)

Should I even buy a wii-u?

Wanted to get one for monster hunter but eh buying one console for like 1 game.....


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> I still find it pretty funny how despite the PS3's troubles it still wound up selling that much.
> 
> 
> 
> The only one making excuses here is you, since you seem to be insisting that the Gamecube somehow wasn't a failure.



Sony has that magic. No matter what shit they did their console will still get the third party support. That has as much mystery to it as the meaning of life itself. Besides porting to the console from the 360's archetecture was still more promising than building games from the ground up on the wii.


The funny thing is if Nintendo had built a similiar archeture to the 360 I wonder if developers still wouldn't support the thing. I don't know Nintendo has made consoles that bring a lot of what if situations.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Should I even buy a wii-u?
> 
> Wanted to get one for monster hunter but eh buying one console for like 1 game.....



Then do some research to see if you can find you are interested in anything else.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I'm curious why didn't you use a Nintendo console for that analogy?  Sony has been able to keep support for their platforms far longer than Nintendo has or to be more precise double the time.
> 
> It was only recently that sony stopped the production of their PS2's and the PS3 for all we know is going to be supported for a while until PS4 gets a decent userbase. So 2 to 3 years after the PS4 is in the market the PS3 will still get games I mean It's amazing how Sony does it.
> 
> ...



I forget, how long did the PSX get supported from Sony until they pulled it's plug compared to Nintendo with the N64?

Can't argue with that. 

Third party support definitely. However 1st party titles (if we divide that from third parties) is subjective and not undeniable towards Sony's favor either, I myself preferred the GC's 1st party offerings more than the PS2's (with some exceptions) even despite the PS2 murdering the GC's lineup in overall third party software quantity and quality (). 

I hated that so much. 

I doubt that, Honestly. seeing as though as their recent Brain Age casual title (which I will bring up again) sold like shit and most of the casuals won't be flocking to them like before, so it would be interesting to see how Wii fit U will fare. But either way I still think Nintendo will get the picture sooner or later regarding their casual shizz focus not taking off, aside from the Wii U party game announcement in which was barley even talked about from the January ND. 

The fact that Nintendo are planning to go all out at E3 this time with relevant titles such as 3D Mario, SSB, other surprises, etc instead of shitting on like the last two years I believe. 



> The funny thing is if Nintendo had built a similiar archeture to the 360 I wonder if developers still wouldn't support the thing. I don't know Nintendo has made consoles that bring a lot of what if situations.



They did, on the Wii U. It was confirmed by developers that it was easy to figure out unlike the PS2/PS3's.



> The PS2 made everything weird in Gen 6. It killed Sega and hindered Nintendo, but then why the hell did the Xbox take off when all it had to set it apart was Halo?



I was just thinking about that yesterday.  PS2 was such a high school bully towards nearly everyone in the market.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it wasn't a failure.



By what measure?

It failed to outsell its competition and it sold the least of any Nintendo console.

"B-b-but at least it turned a profit!" is apparently the only manner in which it wasn't a failure, but if Nintendo were content with that they wouldn't have made the Wii.



RemChu said:


> Should I even buy a wii-u?
> 
> Wanted to get one for monster hunter but eh buying one console for like 1 game.....



I'm in the same boat, I was going to pick one up this month because I'd assumed it'd have a better library by now, but honestly I see no reason to bother even now. It'll be months to years before any of the major upcoming titles release.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it wasn't a failure.
> 
> 
> I can enjoy a N64 even though the wii exists. Happy?
> ...



Yeah, going back to those old games constantly because there's not much to tide you over from the current gen, I can understand that. (Not discrediting Zelda Ocarina of Time, that game was just fucking awesome)


Acceptable by whom? Only Nintendo has had problems maintaining their consoles for five years. Microsoft XBOX as Inu-san pointed out to me was a hardware issue. Look how long they have managed to stay relevant after their second time around? Sony is also a given since we know their consoles last for decades?
I don't know who made that up 5 year limit acceptance but that wasn't something that was shown to be true for the other consoles except Nintendo's.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Acceptable by whom? Only Nintendo has had problems maintaining their consoles for five years.
> I don't know who made that up 5 year limit acceptance but that wasn't something that was shown to be true for the other consoles except Nintendo's.



Except this is pretty much the first time it went past 5 years which normally would  have the next gen be focused on.
So you really can't say that not to mention the wii is for all purposes just as good for it's exclusives you can't get elsewhere. It's one of the reasons I can enjoy it.
4-6 years was how long a generation tended to last
It was only last gen that was outright broken.

DreamCast came in dead last btw not gamecube.
Sega became 3rd party.
That is failing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2013)

I find the claims of "Nintendo going third party" and comparisons to Sega a ridiculous notion. Sega's *TERRIBLE *decisions throughout the years culminating in their exit from the hardware market was foretold by their desperate attempt to emulate the success of their only success, which was the Genesis. 

Every console post the Genesis that they made was a failure, and the Master System didn't do so well before then either. And by failure, i mean an early PS3 level failure except throughout their time on the market, not just during the beginnings.

Nintendo is not anywhere near such a point to claim doom.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I find the claims of "Nintendo going third party" and comparisons to Sega a ridiculous notion. Sega's *TERRIBLE *decisions throughout the years culminating in their exit from the hardware market was foretold by their desperate attempt to emulate the success of their only success, which was the Genesis.
> 
> Every console post the Genesis that they made was a failure, and the Master System didn't do so well before then either. And by failure, i mean an early PS3 level failure except throughout their time on the market, not just during the beginnings.
> 
> Nintendo is not anywhere near such a point to claim doom.



Pretty much my stance on the issue.

As for the console life cycle their normally around five years anyway, yes it's not a rule but that's just how it goes for the hardware. So I don't see the issue here.  I'm sorry I don't think no one can touch the Ps2's ridiculous reign, a credit to the system itself as Sony hasn't been able to recreate such a feat. And it's impressive that the Wii itself lasted as long as it did despite the hardware limitations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> By what measure?
> 
> It failed to outsell its competition and it sold the least of any Nintendo console.
> 
> ...



:/ 

You should probably wait ti'll the holidays because it was already guaranteed that the library wouldn't suddenly grow better after two months of terrible sales. 3DS was the same thing, given with it's awful launch titles and such.  

Oh and Canute, PS3 & Sony getting third party support was not magic. While it's obviously guaranteed for their consoles given Sony's relationship with third party companies since the PS1, you can't say that the PS3 got most of it without some problems as well. loss of major exclusive titles like FF, versions of 360-lead third party ports that had performance issues because of things like architectural complexity, the launch in general, 360 have parity in HD graphics and less complex hardward innards, and well....yeah. Though the PS3 did came off from the PS2 and HD development was heavily invested by many third parties to simply abandon so you could say it was a given that the PS3 would be far more supported for core tites than the Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Should I even buy a wii-u?
> 
> Wanted to get one for monster hunter but eh buying one console for like 1 game.....



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybblr8yfAdI[/YOUTUBE]

I am ready for that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Already got 5 games on the WiiU I want to play.
It isn't that bad off until we see what the other two bring.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the same feeling that I had with the 3DS first couple of months with the WiiU.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

Judging a console's performance this early in its life is idiotic anyway. If it's selling like shit after a year or two then there's a problem.

The WiiU isn't even doing that bad, it flew by the sales numbers of the PS3 and 360 launches. Only problem is there aren't any many games coming out right now to entice more people to buy it.

Unless the PS4 and 720 launch with killer apps or new IPs from well-known devs, they won't do any better than the WiiU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2013)

Comparing launches will always be inconclusive. There are price issues to think about, as well as actual console shortages to think about.

These are juxtaposed to the worst case scenario being a demand issue. Wii U unfortunately is not supply constrained.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have the same feeling that I had with the 3DS first couple of months with the WiiU.


3ds overall outsold ds on it's launch 
Difference being there are two in direct competition.
This can turn out a lot differently.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Comparing launches will always be inconclusive. There are price issues to think about, as well as actual console shortages to think about.



You're saying the PS3 and 360 both had unit shortages?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> You should probably wait ti'll the holidays because it was already guaranteed that the library wouldn't suddenly grow better after two months of terrible sales. 3DS was the same thing, given with it's awful launch titles and such.



Well I figured at least Pikmin 3 would be out by now, considering that was supposed to be a launch window game, and Rayman too, but here we are four months after launch, and absolutely nothing significant has released between then and now.



Death-kun said:


> Judging a console's performance this early in its life is idiotic anyway. If it's selling like shit after a year or two then there's a problem.



If you have to wait a whole year or more for it to hit its stride, what was the point of launching this early in the first place? :/



> The WiiU isn't even doing that bad, it flew by the sales numbers of the PS3 and 360 launches.



Not anymore, after two months of abysmal sales it's dipped below their numbers, and even the Gamecube apparently.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You're saying the PS3 and 360 both had unit shortages?



I'm not "saying" so. They DID. As widely reported back at their respective launches. And the price issue was a direct issue for PS3, being the highest priced console within the last 25 years outside of 3DO as well as the no games issue like Wii U is suffering through.

If people want to compare that to Wii U, in a completely stress free environment, its not good for Nintendo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> If you have to wait a whole year or more for it to hit its stride, what was the point of launching this early in the first place? :/


You don't know? Or do you just not pay attention?


Death-kun said:


> You're saying the PS3 and 360 both had unit shortages?



Red rings.
ps3 did in certain area's but for the most part lol 599.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not anymore, after two months of abysmal sales it's dipped below their numbers, and even the Gamecube apparently.



someone missed the chart I posted in here about the first two months of sales. WiiU is above a lot of consoles..

anyway I am not going to defend the WiiU, it sucks, it is doomed!! fuck it, after MH3U fuck this console lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2013)

RROD cases traditionally occurred 6 months to a year after the initial 360's shipped, not conclusive for launch period.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't know? Or do you just not pay attention?



Enlighten me. What advantage does releasing early get them?

No one's buying it, most major releases are still several months away, and they aren't seeing much support from third parties.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> If you have to wait a whole year or more for it to hit its stride, what was the point of launching this early in the first place? :/
> 
> Not anymore, after two months of abysmal sales it's dipped below their numbers, and even the Gamecube apparently.



To get it out into the market and into the public eye. If you're acting like Nintendo is the only one with abysmal launches, you shouldn't be. And this is actually one of the better launches in recent history. Outside of a select few launch games, the next worthwhile game the PS3 had was MGS4. I can't speak for the 360, I don't know enough about it, but considering the best launch game it had was King-fucking-Kong, I'd say the WiiU is doing pretty well for itself in comparison. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not "saying" so. They DID. As widely reported back at their respective launches. And the price issue was a direct issue for PS3, being the highest priced console within the last 25 years outside of 3DO.



Huh, it's funny that all three companies had shortages for their next console.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> someone missed the chart I posted in here about the first two months of sales.



Who cares about the first two months? It's March now, sales plummeted in January and February across all three regions.



Death-kun said:


> To get it out into the market and into the public eye.



And still hardly anyone even knows it exists because there's virtually no marketing for it.



> If you're acting like Nintendo is the only one with abysmal launches, you shouldn't be.



I'm more miffed that despite Iwata and co. insisting they learned from their mistakes with the Wii and 3DS launch they still completely botched their handling of this console. They don't seem to have learned anything at all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2013)

Personally, i think that Sony and Microsoft did that intentionally in 05 and 06 to some extent in order to build hype for their products. It was just such an arrogant time


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

Pikmin 3 should've been out by this month, though. 

Bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Who cares about the first two months? It's March now, sales plummeted in January and February across all three regions.



waiting for the 4 months chart then..the different is not going to be that big..


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

I mean, yeah, Nintendo didn't handle this launch as well as they should have. But no one should be acting like this is exclusive to Nintendo. None of the companies handle their launches well. They hype them to hell and then fail to deliver. Every. Single. Time. It's unfortunate, but we have to wait for the games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Pikmin 3 should've been out by this month, though.
> 
> Bunch of bullshit.



I still do not get it, why is not out now..


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

It makes me wonder how much of Pikmin 3 was actually completed by the time Miyamoto decided that it should be on the WiiU instead of the Wii. I wonder if they redid the game from the ground up for the WiiU or if they've just been enhancing everything they had developed on the Wii so far and went from there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I mean, yeah, Nintendo didn't handle this launch as well as they should have. But no one should be acting like this is exclusive to Nintendo. None of the companies handle their launches well. They hype them to hell and then fail to deliver. Every. Single. Time. It's unfortunate, but we have to wait for the games.



Funny Vita had the best launch line up recently and yet nobody cares when it did launch.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> waiting for the 4 months chart then..the different is not going to be that big..



You haven't seen the NPD thread on Gaf?

It doesn't paint a pretty picture.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> someone missed the chart I posted in here about the first two months of sales. WiiU is above a lot of consoles..
> 
> anyway I am not going to defend the WiiU, it sucks, it is doomed!! fuck it, after MH3U fuck this console lol



NINTENDOOMED!


			
				[B said:
			
		

> *Inuhanyou;46611345]RROD cases traditionally occurred 6 months to a year after the *[/B]initial 360's shipped, not conclusive for launch period.



Seeing how widespread it was I would say it contributed some to it selling out before then. Exchange for another 360 that isn't broken.
Basically -2 instead of -1 at the price of -1.
Course we are talking about supply constraints more than sales.
We could be looking at another ps2 though with the ps4 it isn't impossible.
Of course there are 2 other things to worry about PC and iOS.


First Tsurugi said:


> Enlighten me. What advantage does releasing early get them?
> 
> No one's buying it, most major releases are still several months away, and they aren't seeing much support from third parties.



It's fairly obvious and was just pointed out to you.
Not saying it's what I would do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> You haven't seen the NPD thread on Gaf?
> 
> It doesn't paint a pretty picture.



I didn't see it until now.. I do try to keep myself out of those threads. Japanese one is more friendly and funny with the gif. lol

WiiU new GC?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Funny Vita had the best launch line up recently and yet nobody cares when it did launch.



good launch = bad sales?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> good launch = bad sales?



we have to be fair, Line up wise Vita had all type of games. Good/decent. Only 1 killer IP tho.. The Uncharted game after that was second/third tier.

someone like me, didn't care about a lot of those games, Vita had a launch.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You're saying the PS3 and 360 both had unit shortages?



They did. PS3 especially at launch. How long did people have to wait to get their hands on one? I completely forgot.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I find the claims of "Nintendo going third party" and comparisons to Sega a ridiculous notion. Sega's *TERRIBLE *decisions throughout the years culminating in their exit from the hardware market was foretold by their desperate attempt to emulate the success of their only success, which was the Genesis.
> 
> Every console post the Genesis that they made was a failure, and the Master System didn't do so well before then either. And by failure, i mean an early PS3 level failure except throughout their time on the market, not just during the beginnings.
> 
> Nintendo is not anywhere near such a point to claim doom.



This.

Honestly it's like some people already believe that Nintendo have released consoles equivalent to the Saturn, 32X(well as an add-on actually), and the Dreamcast. Despite the situation being in reverse, heck even the GC/Xbox didn't do as awful as the Dreamcast back then despite poor LTD numbers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2013)

You forgot Sega CD 

When you have to cut short 3 generations in a row(as in, less than 4 years on the market) because your marketshare is dwindling extremely fast, that's when you contemplate your company's way forward, but not before.

Hell, Sega even had to cancel the Neptune that they already had made, because they were just a combination of the 32X and SegaCD that they should have released as one unit to begin with. At the time the market was heading towards PS1, and SegaCD's tech was already vastly outdated.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Enlighten me. What advantage does releasing early get them?
> 
> No one's buying it, most major releases are still several months away, and they aren't seeing much support from third parties.



The answer is obvious, to build an ecosystem and market ahead of the competition, even if it didn't start out great in Nintendo's case (and it's current trend certainly isn't in any shape to be spun around in a positive manner) it's far too early to conclude that it will never be fixed. Heck if Sony and Nintendo could fix the PS3 & 3DS's early situations then it isn't foolish to assume that the Wii U could hit it's strides sometime soon, hopefully. 

Yes, because of marketing and lack of relevant appealing games for two months. Even Nintendo admitted through their teeth that they've had nothing to bring over for January and February numbers so it isn't even shocking that people outside of the 56-64k consumers haven't bought one yet. 3DS faced a similar situation and it had the same number of analysts/people who cried "doooomed" all over it for several months, then it got worse with the Vita which was treated as the gift of the heavens (a.k.a. true next gen handheld) and the sword to pierce the 3DS's fate forever initially until the price drop and 2011 holiday hitters arrived and turned it around. 

Now is it justified to be pissed off with how Nintendo let shit hit the fan with the Wii U's laumch despite claiming they learned from the 3DS? Definitely. However i still feel it's far too early too pull the trigger on the consoles lifetime sales until *gasp* Moar Gaemz release on it for the better. 

Wii will bankrupt Nintendon't, PS3 haz no gaemz, 3DS iz doomed, 360 iz just a RROD/Xbox 1.5 machine. Take your pick. 

But Malv, the Wii U doesn't have the purple lunch design!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

I still don't get the lunch box purple design. Granted, i didn't give a darn what it looked like when i was playing badass Gamecube games. but when you sit down and really look at the console itself. Like..what were they smoking?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I still don't get the lunch box purple design. Granted, i didn't give a darn what it looked like when i was playing badass Gamecube games. but when you sit down and really look at the console itself. Like..what were they smoking?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You forgot Sega CD
> 
> When you have to cut short 3 generations in a row(as in, less than 4 years on the market) because your marketshare is dwindling extremely fast, that's when you contemplate your company's way forward, but not before.
> 
> Hell, Sega even had to cancel the Neptune that they already had made, because they were just a combination of the 32X and CDI that they should have released as one unit to begin with. At the time the market was heading towards PS1, and CDI's tech was already vastly outdated.



Damn, make that 5 failed systems then (if we really are counting the 32X and Master System).

If we tally up most of SEGA's problems with each console (which btw i'm only listing three since i'm unaware of what fared negatively with the Sega CD/Master System).

Saturn:
-Announced far too early under most third parties noses which made a lot of heads roll (so i've heard)
-Archaic as hell of an architecture that was a bitch for third parties 
-Sold like ass in most other regions
-Third parties pretty juch gave SEGA the middle finger and left them for the PS1 since then (though N64 is another story). 

Sega32X:
-Useless add-on that no one asked for, basically.
-Probably sold less than the Virtual Boy 


Dreamcast:
-EA and most third parties ignored it for the upcoming PS2 (GC/Xbox while fared less horribly than the Dreamcast, had troubles on their own too in regards to support)
-Sold like shit in Japan while doing moderately successful in it's U.S. launch
-Got it's life support pulled after three tears of disastrous SW/HW sales and money losses from SEGA falling into irrelevance from the PS2, GC, & Xbox console market after constant inexcusable fuck ups

Point being, comparing Nintendo to the SEGA route is like comparison rotten bananas and oranges. I never take the analogy seriously which is at best why i tend to dismiss such a scenario. Especially if we factor in Nintendo's past handheld track records lol.  
(Argh, typing all of this and my recent previous posts on my 3DS is so challenging!).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, fuck, i keep getting CDI and Sega CD mixed up.  my mistake people :<


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I still don't get the lunch box purple design. Granted, i didn't give a darn what it looked like when i was playing badass Gamecube games. but when you sit down and really look at the console itself. Like..what were they smoking?



I honestly didn't mind it that much back then, i always felt that the GC to me gave a bit of a "hardcore feel" to it at times.  The real question is what made Nintendo get drunk off their rear ends and approve mini discs for the console when ut did more harm then good....plus the controller having a weird-small yellow right stick design and lack of a left trigger.... 

But then even with the Xbox case, despite having all the buttons for it's controller and huge discs akin to the PS2's it still sold pitiful LTD numbers. So i guess nothing would've changed the situation either way towardd the PS2 master race.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you know what i have to say in regards to the PS2


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I still don't get the lunch box purple design. Granted, i didn't give a darn what it looked like when i was playing badass Gamecube games. but when you sit down and really look at the console itself. Like..what were they smoking?



They were hungry when designing the thing god damn it. 

If there is one thing I can say about the gamecube it's the fact that it is first system whose control I've touched that felt horribly awkward. The jelly bean buttons, their placement the first time I touched it and tried playing the Melee Demo at BB was so awkward. 

My hands just aren't meant to touch a Sony controller though, we never get along. They feel so tainted.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2013)

That feeling when you see people badmouthing the GC designs.

...Feels bad, man.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck Nintendo for pulling people to buy their unnecessary new consoles just for new Pokemon gen, Legend of Zelda, Super Smash Bros., and Mario Kart games.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> That feeling when you see people badmouthing the GC designs.
> 
> ...Feels bad, man.


Oh it's alright, it was like that awkward first date doesn't  change the fact she has one of largest gaming libraries in my possession granted it's sensitive like a friend. It does not like dust.


naijaboykev28 said:


> Fuck Nintendo for pulling people to buy their unnecessary new consoles just for new Pokemon gen, Legend of Zelda, Super Smash Bros., and Mario Kart games.


I think the list of first party exclusives is alot longer than that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Fuck Nintendo for pulling people to buy their unnecessary new consoles just for new Pokemon gen, Legend of Zelda, Super Smash Bros., and Mario Kart games.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh yeah Almost forgot Ubisoft is holding back rayman for no real reason.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2013)

The digital version of Lego City: Undercover is apparently 22 GB. Must be a pretty big world.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2013)

About WiiU numbers sell, this month is very important for Nintendo, a lot of games are coming out. So I am expecting a jump for the WiiU this month. 150k Imo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2013)

*Eternal Darkness Fifth Extension Trademark Granted*



> Eternal Darkness, the survival horror video game released for the Nintendo GameCube, has had its fifth extension trademark granted. The applicant owner is Nintendo of America. The sequel to the Gamecube game was originally thought to be canceled as the original developer, Silicon Knights, were faced with a number of layoffs. Judging from the trademark extension the project could well be back on track. Who would you like to see develop the sequel to Eternal Darkness?





Wonder what this could mean.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

150 thousand for 3 games? Lol okay.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 16, 2013)

What games are coming out soon? I don't really see anything that interests me.  At this point I'll probably pick up a PS4 or Nextbox before a Wii U.

Also, I'm surprised they never made a 3d Pokemon RPG. That just sounds like they're leaving bundles of money on the table by not doing that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2013)

Wait for E3 if you want to see more interesting games.

? There's already a 3D Pokemon game coming for the 3DS, and i believe handheld Pokemon entries sell far more than the console counterparts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Eternal Darkness Fifth Extension Trademark Granted*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you know who is the source of that news?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Wait for E3 if you want to see more interesting games.
> 
> ? There's already a 3D Pokemon game coming for the 3DS, and i believe handheld Pokemon entries sell far more than the console counterparts.



Well more along the lines of a pokemon online.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm sure for handhelds it would continue to sell better, but I don' think they've ever tried a console game that's comparable to the handheld RPG's.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2013)

I do wonder how much the Pokemon stadium games actually sold on the GC back then....

Also, Reps + Malv.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> About WiiU numbers sell, this month is very important for Nintendo, a lot of games are coming out. So I am expecting a jump for the WiiU this month. 150k Imo



And what are those games exactly?


----------



## KevKev (Mar 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I think the list of first party exclusives is alot longer than that.


True but these games are the only reason I stay on Nintendo, plus a Paper Mario like the GC one


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2013)

Monster Hunter just a few days away.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 16, 2013)

Think it's going to boost dales Death-Kun?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2013)

Most likely. It won't skyrocket sales, but diehard MH fans will buy the console for it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 17, 2013)

ah, the sweet scent of wii failing hard.

Very nice. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, Hatif. 

At least try to be as entertaining as Shion, we miss him dearly.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

3DS and Wii U I think were the first consoles nintendo have developed based on world wide trends. And it's just not working out. 

3DS was developed because Nintendo thought they could jump on 3D bandwagon and the Wii U was developed because they wanted to jump in on the tablet popularity too. Man too sad.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

You can't really blame Nintendo, though; they try to innovate how to play games. However, I don't consider the WiiU an attempt to copy tablets, since the WiiU controller and a tablet are nothing alike aside from being able to fit in your hands and having a screen in the middle. The WiiU is more like a giant, HD DS than it is a tablet. And the 3DS, well, the 3D gimmick is entirely optional. It was basically a buzzword and something new to sell the system when it had no games. Now it has games, so people buy it on those merits rather than the 3D.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2013)

Bullshit.

It stops being optional when you name the fucking console after it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Since people got tired with the 3D fad waning down, anyone bet tablets won't last long either? :ho

Death-kun, let me ask you this. Since the 3D gimmick/Tablet-like manifestation couldn't keep the 3DS & Wii U from launching out of the gate like the Wii, do yoy think we can see Nintendo working extra harder on more quality software development than their Wii era days?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2013)

Tablets are different because they are multiuse devices, that is like asking of Smart Phones will go away now.

The WiiU is becoming the Wii only without the huge audience because that audience doesn't view the Wii as something they need to upgrade, it was a one time novelty thing that came out a couple times a year with family.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Tablets are different because they are multiuse devices, that is like asking of Smart Phones will go away now.
> 
> The WiiU is becoming the Wii only without the huge audience because that audience doesn't view the Wii as something they need to upgrade, it was a one time novelty thing that came out a couple times a year with family.


Wii U is multiuse.


Taleran said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> It stops being optional when you name the fucking console after it.



Guess what that switch above the wireless is for.



Death-kun said:


> You can't really blame Nintendo, though; they try to innovate how to play games. However, I don't consider the WiiU an attempt to copy tablets, since the WiiU controller and a tablet are nothing alike aside from being able to fit in your hands and having a screen in the middle. The WiiU is more like a giant, HD DS than it is a tablet. And the 3DS, well, the 3D gimmick is entirely optional. It was basically a buzzword and something new to sell the system when it had no games. Now it has games, so people buy it on those merits rather than the 3D.



The wii U was actually supposed to be the wii.
But was too expensive to do at the time.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> It stops being optional when you name the fucking console after it.



Except it is optional, because it adds nothing to gameplay besides visual depth and an "ooooh" effect. There's also that little option to, you know, turn it off. 



Asa-Kun said:


> Death-kun, let me ask you this. Since the 3D gimmick/Tablet-like manifestation couldn't keep the 3DS & Wii U from launching out of the gate like the Wii, do yoy think we can see Nintendo working extra harder on more quality software development than their Wii era days?



Most likely. They'll need more quality software to compete with the other companies, though Nintendo's games are usually average at worst. 

I will say this, though; whatever Retro is working on is going to be revolutionary. That shit is under lock and key. But it better be shown at E3 this year. Not only that, but Retro is supposed to be working on a game engine that will be provided to other developers to make developing for the WiiU a lot easier and more worthwhile. Apparently, this engine was shown to Epic and it was what changed their minds about Unreal Engine 4 support on the WiiU. Or so they say.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2013)

To me if you own a console and are making games for it and it is called the *3D*S and the game you are playing is not in 3D and making use of it at all times the device has failed. It having a slider is irrelevant to the fact that it is branded and named with the feature.



> Wii U is multiuse.



Not nearly in the same way especially with how crippling slow the OS is and how the screen doesn't even support multi touch.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

It was a waste of time and more importantly money.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> To me if you own a console and are making games for it and it is called the *3D*S and the game you are playing is not in 3D and making use of it at all times the device has failed. It having a slider is irrelevant to the fact that it is branded and named with the feature.



I don't really consider this logic sound in the slightest, but whatever floats your boat. No one should be forced to use the 3D if they don't want to. A lot of people can't due to vision/eye impairments, and for some people it just hurts their eyes. They shouldn't be barred from Nintendo's new device because Nintendo decided to say "Fuck you, it's 3D 100% of the time!" to anyone with a vision problem. 

The 3D effect is still utilized in many games regardless. Better in some than others.

The 3DS is still a great system anyway.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Except it is optional, because it adds nothing to gameplay besides visual depth and an "ooooh" effect. There's also that little option to, you know, turn it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic also said that the unreal engine could be taylored to work on smartphones. In the case of the Wii U it still would be possible but as the power of the console is limited so will the capabilities of that engine. I would assume third party are going to be using the full specs of that engine with the PS4 and lastBox. I really don't see them putting in any effort porting to a weaker console. 

But Retro Studios is a company I have come to respect mind and body over the years. So I hope it all works out.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Also, I assume the Nintendo DS (Dual Screens) was a failure too because not every developer utilized the second screen to the fullest past using it as a mini-map or some kind of inventory screen.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't really consider this logic sound in the slightest, but whatever floats your boat. No one should be forced to use the 3D if they don't want to. A lot of people can't due to vision/eye impairments, and for some people it just hurts their eyes. They shouldn't be barred from Nintendo's new device because Nintendo decided to say "Fuck you, it's 3D 100% of the time!" to anyone with a vision problem.
> 
> The 3D effect is still utilized in many games regardless. Better in some than others.
> 
> The 3DS is still a great system anyway.



Funny you mention that, I am one of those people who can't see the 3D effect at all and it turns the games into a blurry mess. That is the specific reason I am not buying the console because I can not partake in its Primary Feature.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> To me if you own a console and are making games for it and it is called the *3D*S and the game you are playing is not in 3D and making use of it at all times the device has failed. It having a slider is irrelevant to the fact that it is branded and named with the feature.
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly in the same way especially with how crippling slow the OS is and how the screen doesn't even support multi touch.



So in others words you are in fact a hater.
OS problems are being fixed.
I hate multitouch. You trade some accuracy for the ability to do so.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Funny you mention that, I am one of those people who can't see the 3D effect at all and it turns the games into a blurry mess. That is the specific reason I am not buying the console because I can not partake in its Primary Feature.


>Game system for playing games
>3D effect is primary feature


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Funny you mention that, I am one of those people who can't see the 3D effect at all and it turns the games into a blurry mess. That is the specific reason I am not buying the console because I can not partake in its Primary Feature.



Except the system has excellent games that don't require the use of the 3D in order to play. I don't understand why you feel the need to lambast the system because the gimmick is optional. Most people with such vision impairments would be very happy that they're able to play Nintendo's new system because the 3D gimmick is optional. 

Like I said, the 3D was just a buzzword meant to entice the casual audience under the guise of something new and exciting. Doesn't mean the 3D effect is any less cool, but I can't think of any way where the 3D would enhance or detract from the gameplay of a game aside being able to offer some kind of illusory puzzles or something. I mean, we've been experiencing 3D media for years. It makes things look cool and pop out, but that's about it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2013)

The 3D does not exist within a vacuum. The system software, footprint and available processing are all a slave to the fact that the 3D is taking up resources within the system. When you name it a 3DS that implies that it should be important. (This is not a hard concept to grasp)

Much the same way that rumored XBOX is putting an ungodly amount of its footprint towards the Kinect at all times, that would keep me from buying the system even if it has great games that don't use it, it is still being used by taking up space.

Also to the other guy using 4chan punctuation on another website sure makes you cool now dog.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

I can understand where you're coming from at least. I'd be lying if I said I didn't wish Nintendo had done things differently. If I could give up the 3D in exchange for, say, higher resolution screens and more powerful specs I certainly would. 

However, I do recommend getting the system when it's cheap enough, because it's got a lot of great games on it. :33


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I can understand where you're coming from at least. I'd be lying if I said I didn't wish Nintendo had done things differently.
> 
> However, I do recommend getting the system when it's cheap enough, because it's got a lot of great games on it. :33



Indeed and the Vita probably would have never at any point surpassed them in sales either seeing that the potential of the 3DS would bring about even more visually stunning games.



> If I could give up the 3D in exchange for, *say, higher resolution screens and more powerful specs I certainly would. *


Same thing for the Wii U?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> The 3D does not exist within a vacuum. The system software, footprint and available processing are all a slave to the fact that the 3D is taking up resources within the system. When you name it a 3DS that implies that it should be important. (This is not a hard concept to grasp)
> 
> Much the same way that rumored XBOX is putting an ungodly amount of its footprint towards the Kinect at all times, that would keep me from buying the system even if it has great games that don't use it, it is still being used by taking up space.
> 
> Also to the other guy using 4chan punctuation on another website sure makes you cool now dog.


That's because 3D is useless.
"But what about the 3DS? It doesn't use glasses. The secret of the 3-D power lies in the parallax barrier. The 3DS screen has a special layer on top of it that helps direct light in a particular way. The layer is a second liquid crystal display (LCD) in which the crystals can create barriers that channel light. When you turn the 3-D mode off on the 3DS, the crystals allow light to pass through freely so that both eyes receive the same image. By moving the switch up, the 3DS adjusts the placement and width of the crystals in the parallax barrier, sending a different set of images to each of your eyes."
How is that taking up large resources in the system?
Go ahead show me.
What are you a hipster?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh of course the magical display screen does all the 3D itself it in no way using the system software, good to know


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nintendo even got into a lawsuit and lost because of that fucking 3D


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Oh of course the magical display screen does all the 3D itself it in no way using the system software, good to know


Unless you can prove it actually uses a great deal of it.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Unless you can prove it actually uses a great deal of it.



3D does take away from processing power. You are rendering two pictures at the same time. 

The things that you described about the 3ds screen are used to replace the 3d glasses and has nothing to do with software.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2013)

Also it effects the price which makes it prohibitive to make it any more pricey by using better components.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> 3D does take away from processing power. You are rendering two pictures at the same time.
> 
> The things that you described about the 3ds screen are used to replace the 3d glasses and has nothing to do with software.



Oh yea it takes away from power.



It sure eats into processing power so much so that it barely effects power usage at all.
Processing power is partly dependent on power usage so why isn't it eating it up?
128 MB of RAM and it's underclocked.

It has everything to do with the software.
It's on a small screen meaning it doesn't actually take that much to do it and is only really effective on said screen. 
[YOUTUBE]UaA0Bw4Mejw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 17, 2013)

It takes away from processing power since it needs to process two images at the same time. Small or huge amount of processing power,that's not my problem since I'm not involved in this debate in the first place. 

You Implied that it was the screen that magically made the games looks 3D but that's not the case.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nintendo even got into a lawsuit and lost because of that fucking 3D



The lawsuit was pretty horse shit either way so i doubt it affected Nintendo greatly.  

And did i just hear about the 3DS not being a worthwhile product because of the 3D not being a big deal for games?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> The lawsuit was pretty horse shit either way so i doubt it affected Nintendo greatly.


It affected their Rep and that 30 million could have been used in a lot of ways besides giving it to some fucker.



> And did i just hear about the 3DS not being a worthwhile product because of the 3D not being a big deal for games?



Wasn't me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't follow you on the "rep" part, but yes shelling $30 million stinks. Still not a big problem imo since Nintendo released a statement on the matter and didn't seem too hurt.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

The fact that he apparently the guy used to work for sony has everybody's balsl in a twist that apparently Nintendo copied Sony. 

30 fucking million Asa-Kun. They can't afford to sound butt hurt but as a cost conscious company I'm sure they are slightly pissed. But I've been hearing that Nintendo isn't entirely to blame for that and they were supplied the 3D technology by some third party company.

Is this true?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just for fun what do you think would be the biggest Mind fuck to Nintendo and the General gaming public?


LastBox outselling Wii U in Japan.

Super Mario not selling a million Units.

Retro Studios leaving.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Nintendo isn't going to take that verdict lying down, you know. They'll probably try to overturn it because the guy is nothing but a patent troll looking for a quick buck and is using his disability for sympathy. They met with the guy about his 3D tech a whole year after they met with Sharp about their 3D technology. They decided to go with Sharp instead of him. Now he's butthurt and trying to reap cash after the 3DS has already sold tens of millions.

I severely doubt Nintendo will end up having to pay the guy anything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

^This lol. The whole situation just sounds stupid honestly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The fact that he apparently the guy used to work for sony has everybody's balsl in a twist that apparently Nintendo copied Sony.
> 
> 30 fucking million Asa-Kun. They can't afford to sound butt hurt but as a cost conscious company I'm sure they are slightly pissed. But I've been hearing that Nintendo isn't entirely to blame for that and they were supplied the 3D technology by some third party company.
> 
> Is this true?



Sharp makes the screen for the 3ds and implements it.
He had no right to sue.



Death-kun said:


> Nintendo isn't going to take that verdict lying down, you know. They'll probably try to overturn it because the guy is nothing but a patent troll looking for a quick buck and is using his disability for sympathy. They met with the guy about his 3D tech a whole year after they met with Sharp about their 3D technology. They decided to go with Sharp instead of him. Now he's butthurt and trying to reap cash after the 3DS has already sold tens of millions.
> 
> I severely doubt Nintendo will end up having to pay the guy anything.



Juries aren't always that bright.
They gave him that money after all when Nintendo was clearly in the right.
Remember Nintendo getting sued over donkey kong?


steveht93 said:


> It takes away from processing power since it needs to process two images at the same time. Small or huge amount of processing power,that's not my problem since I'm not involved in this debate in the first place.
> 
> You Implied that it was the screen that magically made the games looks 3D but that's not the case.





> How is that taking up large resources in the system?


Is what I said. He's acting like it takes up so much it hinders it which is not the case since it's underclocked and hardly saps any power.
It simply grabs the next frame that it already knows is coming all of the data is there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate is a good update of a great game that is starting to show its age, but it’s still very much worth your time and money. The monsters are stunning, the fights can be incomparably exhilarating, and the 3DS and Wii U connectivity is really impressive – even if the online infrastructure is still rather archaic. There’s just enough new stuff for Monster Hunter addicts to get into, and if you’ve never dived into this complex and rewarding series, this is the best opportunity yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

What's so archaic about MH3U's online?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

Its a Wii U game based on a 3DS game based on a Wii game  figure it out


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its a Wii U game based on a 3DS game based on a Wii game  figure it out



The wii U is just 8 gamecubes duck taped together


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

THIS ISN'T EVEN MY FINAL FORM


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2013)

stupid memes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> stupid memes



[YOUTUBE]u5UVE8hT5bQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate is the perfect name choice, as this takes the already exceptional Wii title and adds a daunting amount of new content and a HD sheen. It's also not a game for everyone, and those that go in with eyes closed may be in for a nasty surprise at the level of commitment and skill required.
> If you're up for the task, however, it's hard to put down. Some elements feel a little phoned-in — such as some ugly clipping, poor textures and the 3DS touch screen ratio on the GamePad — yet they're small complaints against the whole package. While we may dream of what a fresh new entry designed ground-up for Wii U could accomplish, this does deliver an engrossing experience that is completely unique on the system. Those that missed Monster Hunter Tri but like the concept should pick this up without delay, and those that enjoyed the original should also do the same — the quest is practically never-ending, and that's absolutely fine by us.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 18, 2013)

Why are some people calling this the month of the wii u? Pikmin 3 is releasing this month?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

> The core of Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, however, is a shining light - a master-class in precision combat design matched to an intricate system that ties isolated fights together. Ultimate's world may be made up of little more than a few villages, a tavern and a handful of hunting grounds, but it has a rich texture to it that far more grandiose titles aim for and miss. It's a fantasy world of such original vision that it disarms and envelops you.
> 
> There are cats everywhere, countless dinners and silly dances, while grilling a Well-Done Steak triggers a woman's voice saying "sooo tasty" - and by the time you craft that Gigginox vampire outfit, none of this seems disparate. Everything is of a piece, whole and entire, as if the developers set out to make exactly this game and succeeded. That doesn't mean it's flawless. It only means that, sometimes, it feels like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Target: Buy 2 games, get 1 free; $50 gift card w/WiiU purchase and more*

We'll start with the spotlight deal of the week - Target's Buy 2, Get 1 Free offer! This includes video games for Wii U, Wii, 3DS and DS, as well as games for other popular systems. If you plan to shop online, Target is including free shipping on offers of $75 or more. Plus, a number of pre-order games qualify for this deal, including Lego City: Undercover (with bonus Chase McCain Lego figure), Walking Dead: Survival Instinct, and Need for Speed: Most Wanted. This is a great opportunity to pick up the newest releases (Fire Emblem: Awakening, anyone?) or to catch up on what you may have missed - be sure to check it out online or visit your local store.

*Toys R Us is absolutely crazy with gift card offers this week - take a look at these in-store only deals:*

? Buy a select 3DS game, get a $5 gift card
? Buy two select 3DS games, get a $30 gift card
? Buy two select DS or Wii games, get a $10 gift card
? Buy three select DS or Wii games, get a $20 gift card
? Buy a 3DS or 3DS XL system, get a $20 gift card
? Buy $20 worth of Skylanders merchandise, get a $5 gift card
? Buy $80 worth of Skylanders merchandise, get a $25 gift card 
? Buy a Wii U console set with New Super Mario Bros. U and Lego City Undercover, get a $50 gift card


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2013)

*German editor claims Deus Ex: Human Revolution is Square-Enix's PAX East suprise*





I'll hate S.E. even more if this happens. All the Bravest was bad enough, but damnit if this is legit then who the hell runs this company thinking people would eat up a late port as surprise?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am not shocked... lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Ultimate Deus Ex: Human Revolution experience : take advantage of a multitude of improvements, features and additional content that bring this already critically-acclaimed adventure towhole new levels
*Tap into the Wii U's GamePad true potential: Adam Jensen's newest augmentation, the Neural Hub, offers an immersive and empowering experience, right at the tips of your fingers
*Absolute fusion of action and role-play: A unique combination of action-packed close-quarter takedowns and intense shooting, offering a vast array of augmentations and upgrades for the many weapons at your disposal
Multi-solution structure: Choose how to accomplish each mission using combat, hacking, stealth or social mode to create a customized experience to suit any gaming style
*Diverse customization: Engage in combat and challenges utilizing deep, specialized character augmentations and weapon upgrades


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2013)

I've already got it and all the DLC on Steam lol.

Way to go, Square Enix.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

Already called it a long time ago. I guess a super jrpg in house exclusive was too much to ask for :l


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ultimate Deus Ex: Human Revolution experience : take advantage of a multitude of improvements, features and additional content that bring this already critically-acclaimed adventure towhole new levels
> *Tap into the Wii U's GamePad true potential: Adam Jensen's newest augmentation, the Neural Hub, offers an immersive and empowering experience, right at the tips of your fingers
> *Absolute fusion of action and role-play: A unique combination of action-packed close-quarter takedowns and intense shooting, offering a vast array of augmentations and upgrades for the many weapons at your disposal
> Multi-solution structure: Choose how to accomplish each mission using combat, hacking, stealth or social mode to create a customized experience to suit any gaming style
> *Diverse customization: Engage in combat and challenges utilizing deep, specialized character augmentations and weapon upgrades



Better late than never, I guess.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2013)

It's supposed to be a really good game either way. May be a port, but at least it's something else added to the WiiU's library.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't bought Deus Ex: Human Revolution yet, so this is actually great news for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2013)

Director's cuts can be good.
Star Ocean 3.
Anyway that isn't what I asked for.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2013)

I got MH3U


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *German editor claims Deus Ex: Human Revolution is Square-Enix's PAX East suprise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And when the new consoles come out and they don't support Wii U they will use it as justification.

All part of the plan.


But I fear for Capcom the most.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2013)

People who want NFS Most Wante U

*EA is selling it through their Origin store for $30.*

On Launch Week plus free shipping..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2013)

*Dragon Quest X Wii U Listed By Amazon France*



> Amazon France has recently put up a listing for Dragon Quest X on Wii U. The massively multiplayer online role-playing game is due to be released in Japan on Saturday, March 30th. Developer Square Enix has yet to announce a Western release for the game, but I’m sure it would be more than welcome. Hopefully other online retailers will follow suit.
> 
> Thanks, Craig





Western announcement?


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 19, 2013)

So I'm playing New Super Mario Bros. U...and it's actually pretty damn fun. Hell has frozen over.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> So I'm playing New Super Mario Bros. U...and it's actually pretty damn fun. Hell has frozen over.



I know right fun?
What is that?
Anyway The golden coins one is pretty good as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2013)

*Ken Balough Bids Farewell to SEGA*



> Chances are if you’ve kept your finger on the pulse of the Sonic community over the past half decade, you’ll have encountered this character – SEGA’s Digital Brand Manager, Ken Balough. Ken is probably best known for being one of the most prominent spokespeople representing SEGA during the promotion of both Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episodes 1 and 2, for trailblazing fan engagement with the SEGA Community team, as well as his mean sense of humour. Yesterday, Ken announced in a statement on the SEGA forums that he would be leaving his position at SEGA to join the team at Sony Playstation. Amongst other things mentioned in the post, Ken praised the passion of the Sonic fans:
> 
> 
> 
> > *The Sonic fans are the best I’ve experienced – passionate, intelligent, with an unrivalled love of the franchise.* I have been privileged to get to know you, and hear your thoughts, and talk to you personally when given the opportunity. There are so many of you I want to thank. *You guys are really one of a kind.* Continue to *encourage everyone at SEGA to make better games* – it’s really fuel for us when we see, or *hear you guys excited.*


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 20, 2013)

He said all that with a straight face. Commendable.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 20, 2013)

How in the fuck did he manage to say all of that with a straight face? 

And yes New Super Mario Bros. 2 is fun, not nearly quite as fun as New Super Mario Bros. U, but still pretty fair. I'm ironically playing both games back to back.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 20, 2013)

Dude must kill at poker.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fnLoloooFck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope the Deus Ex stuff is exclusive to wii u, so it gives me an excuse to buy the game again 

i heard they fixed the boss battles, great. Also slightly better graphics, also great, and combined missing link with the full game...good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2013)

Slightly better graphics not possible on the PS3/360? 

So since S.E. up and revealed it (1UP for Emily Rodgers once again), does this still leave room for the other unannounced Wii U game for PAX or is this really it? (lol....)


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've also been hearing that a developer from the folks who made dead tide said that it was complete bullshit what the publisher said about having to re-work engine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2013)

This is it I thin asa


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2013)

Who said anything about reworking the engine?  All i know is that it was up and running with no problems for the Wii U and that it was just a typical decision on wether or not the Dead tide-whatever game wad even worth handing out a Wii U version.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2013)

Y'all do read Nintendolife right? 

Links
 Ie Publishers not playing  pal with Ninty but developers seem to like he tech





Ernstwhile what the hell have these people done with Human Revolution?
  Za hell? XD 8 hour commentary while you play? lol


----------



## Sotei (Mar 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Y'all do read Nintendolife right?
> 
> Links
> Ie Publishers not playing  pal with Ninty but developers seem to like he tech
> ...




It's optional, you don't hear any commentary unless you specifically go to certain spots in the game and activate them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah I know, lol just seems weird XD


----------



## Sotei (Mar 20, 2013)

Just ordered Need For Speed for the WiiU from the Origin store, $30, not a bad deal at all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 21, 2013)

Hohohum


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Just ordered Need For Speed for the WiiU from the Origin store, $30, not a bad deal at all.



I did the same.. I got that and MH3U


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2013)

> Nintendo UK has pledged to meet with retailers worried about the performance of its Wii U games console.
> 
> *Growing dissatisfaction towards the new hardware has seen retailers Amazon, Asda, ShopTo and GameStop slash ?50 off its price. But even that has failed to stimulate sales.*
> 
> ...





Surprise surprise, a price cut does nothing for a console if there are no games to make people want it in the first place.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 21, 2013)

Monster hunter will change that ...they wish


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't think MH is that big in UK..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2013)

That obviously goes for any other console, Tsurugi.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothings gonna change till Nintendo starts hitting out those must have exclusives, something that gets the masses excited. Thats like the only reason people who actually know what the console is are not picking it up. They have to feel the fun, want the fun and live the fun.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2013)

give me the FUCKING GAMES NINTENDO. NO MORE FUCKING AROUND


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't think MH is that big in UK..



MH isn't big anywhere that's not Japan.



Asa-Kun said:


> That obviously goes for any other console, Tsurugi.



Which was pretty much my point, a lot have people have said a price cut is all the 3DS/Vita/Wii U needed/needs, but that isn't the case.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2013)

Has MH even sold well on the West when it started as a PS2 title? 

Well yes you are correct.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Has MH even sold well on the West when it started as a PS2 title?



It didn't even sell that well in Japan as a PS2 title. It only got big when it made the transition to handhelds, specifically the PSP.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 22, 2013)

lol it didn't? Better check out it's LTD nu...



> -*Mar '04: Monster Hunter (PS2): 288,559*
> *-Jan '05: **Monster Hunter G (PS2): 237,393*
> -Dec '05: Monster Hunter Portable (PSP): 1,122,604
> *-Feb '06: **Monster Hunter 2 dos (PS2): 692,228*
> ...





Wow. Monster Hunter really IS better off as a portable sellar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 22, 2013)

Waiting for MH4 on XL wise for that.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2013)

Monster Hunter made the PSP a viable device and made it the golden goose that lets Capcom experiment and have fun.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 23, 2013)

> Struggling UK high street chain HMV is currently selling the 32GB Premium Wii U console, including Nintendo Land, plus a copy of survival horror Zombi U for ?199.99.
> 
> Customers are already making use of the deal, despite it not officially starting until Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Guess they want to get rid of the Wii U stock.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Guess they want to get rid of the Wii U stock.



The basic is what needs to be gotten rid of.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Guess they want to get rid of the *Basic Wii U stock.*



Fixed.

Still though, whats wrong with the Wii U basic bundle btw, Unclosing Ranger?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2013)

Basic is worthless because you get so much more with the deluxe.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 23, 2013)

Deluxe Wii U is the way to go, just saying.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 23, 2013)

So you know how the 3D tv failed to have full market penetration so now retailers are jumping on the 4k bandwagon right? The problem is filming in 4k definition costs alot of money, and to stream or broadcast in that definition it takes a lot of data. So until they have a new method of data compression 4K is going to be limited. 4k itself is somewhat impratical because the difference in detail requires it to be 3 feet infront of you. I was thinking what if retailers focus on getting the highest quality 3D imagery  with a greater definition. The advent of the the 3D2K  HDTv's.  Now nintendo has stated they intend to keep using stereoscopic 3D in their handhelds. Their future platforms will all run on a single operating system so their is a potential for 3D2K definition to proliferate through that.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't know why people think that their TV's need to be watched any differently. The only TV revolution to be had is if you are watching porn in POV and the sensation getting a blow job is transferred back to you through television signals


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn, this place _does_ go to shit when I'm not around.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

*SHION!!!!!!!!!!!*



DON'T GET BANNED WITHOUT MY PERMISSION EVER AGAIN.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *SHION!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T GET BANNED WITHOUT MY PERMISSION EVER AGAIN.



Will do! 

Good to see you too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Better. 

We longed for our resident troll's return, unlike _certain_ failures who take a dump here out of spite.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Hatifnatten or whatever the fuck his name is?

Yeah, he can't perform the miracles that I can... 

Speaking if miracles... Any good news?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

U spelled his name right, and yes...him.  

.........wait ti'll E3 2013. Where Sony, MS, and Nintendo will show off their next gen software!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Ah, good stuff. 

Oh, so I got perm banned in a matter of hours at serebii.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Even more with Smash Bros. appearing at the scene. 

What did you do?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2013)

Ain't nothing new going on in the WiiU world aside from March releases.

Monster Hunter is everything I dreamed it would be. No regrets about getting a WiiU just to play it and Pikmin 3 (if it ever fucking comes out).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Nintendo needs to hurry the hell up with release dates and the next Wii U Nintendo Direct. They've been too quite lately outside of commercials of Legos stuff. 

Lucky, i really want to fight with you on the damn thing someday. If only the 3DS version had it's own online.... (And yes i know it's possible with the Wii U but still!).


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Smash bros 3DS.......you know that game is going to make the 3DS sales skyrocket once again now that I think about it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Even more with Smash Bros. appearing at the scene.
> 
> What did you do?



What I do here, but greatly amplified. 

All over the forum's sections.

I had about 6 mods after my ass. 



Death-kun said:


> Ain't nothing new going on in the WiiU world aside from March releases.
> 
> Monster Hunter is everything I dreamed it would be. No regrets about getting a WiiU just to play it and Pikmin 3 (if it ever fucking comes out).



Ehh??


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Inevitably worldwide, *first* Smash Bros game on a Nintendo handheld system. Finally playing it on the go....

Then there's Pokemon X/Y......



"Shion" said:


> What I do here, but greatly amplified.
> 
> All over the forum's sections.
> 
> I had about 6 mods after my ass.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Inevitably worldwide, *first* Smash Bros game on a Nintendo handheld system. Finally playing it on the go....
> 
> Then there's Pokemon X/Y......



They just need to market the shit out of that thing.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

They almost don't even need to..

It's that big.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

@Canute:

Heavily, and HARD. Starting with E3 this year, since both the 3DS and Wii U will have their own versions unified! 

And i'll just say this. Smash Bros, possibly the best new IP from the N64 the went out like a legend.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Next SSB release tourney, I'm gonna FUCK that shit.

Too easy vs these scrubs.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Better scrape your knuckles beforehand. I never take kindly to losing when it comes to Smash. :ho

Still deciding on if it should double dip for the 3DS or Wii U version.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll DD for it if it means customizing my beast.

Many have taken it bad when losing to me...

Including this whole forum.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

You must have went ape-shit upon their rear ends with a dash of lubrication after all were said and done, _eh?_ 

Urrghhh, waiting for it taxes my life greatly.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

I was talking much, MUCH shit.

And I mean _heavy_ shit. 

And if there's something the fucks in here hate, it's a cocky mother fucker who spits shit and can back it up. 

I can't wait to play you guys, though.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Next SSB release tourney, I'm gonna FUCK that shit.
> 
> Too easy vs these scrubs.



There's always someone better than you.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Not here apparently.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe not but can you consider yourself a real man unless you've conquered the world? Not just the city Shion..the world.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmmm... 

Like Hitler, ey?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 24, 2013)

Wonderful 101 Pax gameplay:

[YOUTUBE]7hbC6ZtDI2I[/YOUTUBE]

Why does this STILL not have a release date?

Edit: Huh, Youtube tags are borked. Well just follow the link then.

Edit2: Fix'd.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2013)

I know, it's freaking retarded.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 24, 2013)

What I want to know is where the fuck is my Game & Wario, NOA?  

Oh look, Shion's back! Now perhaps this forum will be entertaining again.  :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2013)

NOA: *laughs*


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

*laughs*

*snorts*

*farts*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

@PG_kamiya

Idea? There was no way other than that. RT @Snatch_the_FOX: Who's idea was it to make Bayonetta a Wii U exclusive?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

People are still butthurt about Bayonetta?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2013)

Port begging fantrolls can go fuck themselves. 

*Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate And Nintendo Land Enter UK Chart*



> Capcom’s Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for the Nintendo 3DS and Wii U has entered the UK all-formats chart this week. *The game charted at number ten for the Nintendo 3DS and number twelve on the Wii U. Nintendo Land also made a re-entry in the UK all-formats charts and entered in at number thirty-six.* All in all it was a slow week in the UK as the number one game Gears of War: Judgement sold less than 4 times the amount that Gears of War 3 sold in its first week.





Oh snap it actually made it? In UK??? I almost thought it would bomba there in both versions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

UK is such a weird market.. That terrible Walking Dead game is number 3 this week.. smh

I am waiting for the rest of Europe Numbers..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2013)

I appalled by most of the things they buy there, almost shooter city when it comes to having the top charts. Aliens comes to mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I appalled by most of the things they buy there, almost shooter city when it comes to having the top charts. Aliens comes to mind.



Now that I think about it, you are right...

This thread needs a new title... Monster Hunter related it. :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2013)

Can someone add me...I am alone 

Whitythereviewer


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

I added you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Can someone add me...I am alone
> 
> Whitythereviewer



I will when I get home..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

7 (?) Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS (55) Wii U (45)


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> 7 (?) Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate 3DS (55) Wii U (45)



Hmm... So more people bought the 3DS version than the Wii U version and the Xbox 360 is still the more popular console for multiplatform releases. Curious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Hmm... So more people bought the 3DS version than the Wii U version and the Xbox 360 is still the more popular console for multiplatform releases. Curious.



and Alien still selling..

Winny how about a new clever title for this thread?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Hmm... So more people bought the 3DS version than the Wii U version and the Xbox 360 is still the more popular console for multiplatform releases. Curious.



Well more people have a 3DS. And i don't think monster hunter is something that would push people to buy the Wii U when there's not much offerings to the console as yet,  Gamers aren't that stupid.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

What she said.^

Tis' why I didn't get a WiiU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

*More Nintendo maintenance taking place over the next two days*

The full schedule is posted below.



> From Tuesday, March 26, 2013 12:00 AM - Tuesday, March 26, 2013 6:00 PM Pacific Time
> 
> Affected Services:
> ?Nintendo DS ◦Network Services ■Pok?mon Black Version
> ...


 

*During the extended maintenance, parts of the affected services may be intermittently unavailable.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank Black Jesus's black ass that I didn't buy my weed.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

Walking Dead at #3, smh.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought that fucking game..


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

It is a pile of shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Better than Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Ubisoft: "We really expect Rayman to be a huge system seller on the [Wii U]."*



> While sales of Wii U games could be better, Poix insists that Ubisoft is pleased, relative to the number of consoles out there, that is. Nintendo simply needs more system-selling titles, and Poix believes Rayman will be one of those. "We don't have any disappointments compared to the installed base. We are just hoping that Nintendo's results for Wii U will be a bit bigger, like Iwata-san said," he commented. "Selling a new way of playing can take some time, and we know the power of the brands from Nintendo and we know from the fans that the majority of what will be the system sellers are not yet available. And on our side, Rayman will be one of them for sure. We really expect Rayman to be a huge system seller on the console."


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe if it was exclusive, yeah.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Better than Super Paper Mario.



That isn't saying much, even Brawl curbstomps your shitty taste in video games. 

Also lol Ubisoft is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> That isn't saying much, even Brawl curbstomps your shitty taste in vdieo games.
> 
> Also lol Ubisoft is in for a rude awakening.




Oh please.

Fire Emblem? Get the fuck out of here. 

Brawl is also shit. 

You also spelled 'video' wrong.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah please.



Better than The Walking Horse piss that you wasted money for. Whats next, MW564628?? What.The.Fuck. 

Why do think i edited my post before you came here?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Clr5rGK1UQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2013)

Man, you guys are gonna have to elaborate on this Walking Dead hate. You _are_ talking about Survival Instinct, right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 25, 2013)

what else would they be talkin about ?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Yeah please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't play that shit.

Take it somewhere else.

I caught you before your edit. 



Shirker said:


> Man, you guys are gonna have to elaborate on this Walking Dead hate. You _are_ talking about Survival Instinct, right?



Nah, the one that plays similar to Heavy Rain.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy Rain is a pile of crock shit lol.

Shion why didnt you get this? You know your gonna get one lol.  You should buy a hard drive first though


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol good to see you too Shion.  Lol you a slasher fic fan shion? Gah I didnt like the set up or the presentation or the gameplay  at all lol


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

The gameplay was some *FUCKED UP* shit, given how there was NO gameplay and just choices.

Not too bad, tho.. I liked that ass.. got to give the bitch a shower and bone dat. 

In all seriousness, the story caught me as 'interesting', so I couldn't stop til I saw how the series of my events played out in the end.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2013)

Its basically a movie video game XD. People like their movie video games more like Assasins creed but I still think the entire genre is wasted bullshit that fucks with the quality of the entire industry and things like Uncharted which realistically should be 7/10  gets tilled off as masterpieces.  More crappy games out these days than during the Gamecube PS2 era due to PS3/Xbox 360 bullshit conformity with shit business models and practices and the Wii being filled with shovel ware.  Still amusingly enough you take out the shovel ware and basically you have like 15 more worthwhile games than there were in the GC library.

Sony was and always will be a poor  inferior replacement for Sega, bastards brought microsoft with them lol. I want the industry to flourish and too keep the quality thriving. Nintendo's always played by their own rules, which in the 90s meant becoming total control freaks but still they keep their own pace and they nurture it environmentally so as long as they stay true to their design and keep at it things should be just fine.  Ideally it would be nice if we could return to a SNES/Genesis era. Mega drive fanboys can go  and sit their asses down.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

And that is what the Rock is cooking. 


Jabroni.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 25, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Can someone add me...I am alone
> 
> Whitythereviewer



I'll add you homes but just in case I forget, "VicHellion" is my NNID.



Death-kun said:


> Maybe if it was exclusive, yeah.




I'll still buy it day 1. If people don't support the games on the system, kiss developer support (present/future) goodbye. It's why I bought NFS and put MonHun and Lego City Undercover on hold.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Is it the same shit as ps2 version?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 26, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Maybe if it was exclusive, yeah.



Maybe if they released before th heavy hitters come out they'd stand a chance. How much did rayman sell on the 360 and PS3?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> *Sony was and always will be a poor  inferior replacement for Sega,* bastards brought microsoft with them lol. I want the industry to flourish and too keep the quality thriving. Nintendo's always played by their own rules, which in the 90s meant becoming total control freaks but still they keep their own pace and they nurture it environmentally so as long as they stay true to their design and keep at it things should be just fine.  Ideally it would be nice if we could return to a SNES/Genesis era. Mega drive fanboys can go  and sit their asses down.



But Sega themselves were the ones responsible for getting their butts kicked out of the console race. And even after that move they have fallen even further from grace and isn't even a top developer/publisher.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

If it releases same time as Assonetta or Pikmin, it's gonna fall on its face.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 26, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> If it releases same time as Assonetta or Pikmin, it's gonna fall on its face.



Just Pikmin.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

Just Pikmin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Need for Speed: Most Wanted Easter eggs reveal Super Mario-styled pipes on Wii U*



> The Wii U edition of Need for Speed: Most Wanted includes three hidden "secret garage" Easter eggs throughout, a Criterion representative told Polygon.
> 
> We were informed of the locations, which you can see for yourself on the map below, where users can access Super Mario-styled green pipes at various hidden entrances circled in green. By driving on top of the pipe and pressing down on the left stick, the player will gain access to one of the three hidden garages. Each garage contains one unique car:
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting...

Not really, but eh.

At least they tried.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ha! I got NFS Most Wanted U today.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

It actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ha! I got NFS Most Wanted U today.



Does it's graphical upgrades and performance live up to what Criterion claimed?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yet to play it. I am farming on MH3U at the moment


----------



## Sotei (Mar 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ha! I got NFS Most Wanted U today.




Argh! Mine hasn't come in yet! On the other hand Fire Emblem: Awakening finally arrived yesterday. I needed a physical copy, I didn't mind not getting it right away.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh god, not you too...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Argh! Mine hasn't come in yet! On the other hand Fire Emblem: Awakening finally arrived yesterday. I needed a physical copy, I didn't mind not getting it right away.



Do not get scared with the receipt. It says $59.99 on it.. I check my card, they only took the $29.99 plus taxes.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 26, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do not get scared with the receipt. It says $59.99 on it.. I check my card, they only took the $29.99 plus taxes.




Duly noted good sir.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

Fear the receipt...

Fear it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Sotei (Mar 26, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Fear the receipt...
> 
> Fear it.





NEVER! I will never fear a piece of paper.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

You will when you get that weed deluxe.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 27, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> You will when you get that weed deluxe.




I bought it the day it came out...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2013)

Poor bastard...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 27, 2013)

No Battlefield 4 for Wii U lol



> Battlefield 4 will not see a release on Wii U, DICE has confirmed.
> 
> Speaking to VideoGamer.com last night, creative director Lars Gustavsson explained that the decision to skip Wii U was to "ensure that [the team] deliver something good", rather than "risking" the project by stretching the team too thin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

so people will still buy EA shit even after everything they have done? gamers are a joke..


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2013)

Wait, Dead Island is considered high profile? And Saints Row? GTA is high profile, not Saints Row.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> No Battlefield 4 for Wii U lol



can we know believe the EA & Nintendo issue with Origins? their partnership fell off after that..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> can we know believe the EA & Nintendo issue with Origins? *their partnership fell off after that..*



Khris confirmed to buy a WiiU.. FUCK EA


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zBmg_CNsQcc[/YOUTUBE]

Nintendo showing how the new update is going to work.. April..


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 27, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> No Battlefield 4 for Wii U lol



all my lol's If FIFA and next COD are not on wii u.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank The Lord.

Battlefield aint shizz.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

So I take it that EA and Nintendo didn't have a good time in the bedroom?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2013)

Not the same way I do with Gino, at least.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> all my lol's If FIFA and next COD are not on wii u.



Forget FIFA lol. Though i think CoD is different considering Activision goes as far as making Wii versions of multiplats for such an outdated engine. 

At first my reaction was "ouch" until i looked at *who the dev teams were*. Then i went "oh lol no wonder this is skipping it".


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2013)

So looks like Iwata is the next to go after Wada, seeing how wii u fails harder than hard


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zBmg_CNsQcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Not the same way I do with Gino, at least.



"Good Time" is subjective, what you and Gino do is just straight up nasty..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> all my lol's If FIFA and next COD are not on wii u.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> So looks like Iwata is the next to go after Wada, seeing how wii u fails harder than hard



Your not clever at this at all, mr.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2013)

maybe nintendo will make an actual console now

can't wait


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

If they want to go full retard and bankrupt themselves while fracturing their current console fanbase then sure. 

Now please crawl back to your record broken bridge if you have nothing better to accomplish here.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> maybe nintendo will make an actual console now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Stupidity is a wonderful function among the internet community eh?


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 27, 2013)

The same EA that wants to include microtransactions in all of their games? Screw them. There's a reason why my last Madden  game was 2011 and last NBA game was '09 (both for PS3). 

Let me know when a legitimate franchise that doesn't enjoy churning out reheated garbage steps in starts voicing concern over a particular console or system.  

Now that doesn't mean that Nintendo doesn't have their own share of problems with their business strategy involving the WiiU (still waiting for a game that truly will set the system apart or at least generate decent interest), but EA isn't one of them.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> maybe nintendo will make an actual console now
> 
> can't wait



They have to stick with the Wii U for the next five years. Pushing out console after console would be going to route of Sega.

Nintendo can't tell people they've made a big mistake.


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 27, 2013)

Nintendo has to ride this one out. Hopefully, this latest console will be an eye opener and learning experience, because theye didn't get the fanfare they were expecting. The Wii was a big gamble because of how innovative it was at the time but it paid off. The WiiU didn't exactly set itself apart in terms of anything groundbreaking and none of the fears of 3rd part support have been alleviated. 

The only positive they can take for it would be the improved online experience from previous nintendo generations. Personally, I like the fact we finally got a controller that didn't require AA batteries (which was one of the few drawbacks of the Wii system).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah let's totally rake out an uber powerful console right out of the bat that will not only make our demographic ecosystems worse among our fanbase, will will gurantee even the Japanese third parties sour their trusts and avoid us like a plague, while our internal development studios will have to suffer even worse with HD transitioning! All the worthwhile money that we've made gone down the drain.....pek


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the group calling out for Iwata's head would make a worse CEO upon investors. 




Seriously though, it's EA. Why are some of you guys shocked that they aren't going to port BF4? (until it's a late port lol).

Although i sorta understand DICE's comment upon taking risks, it's almost ironic that they're willing to port it for next gen consoles that (don't pull an artery guys) will have a lower userbase at launch once the Wii U kicks into gear on holidays. One can use excuse that with the fact that developers want to invest in the other next gen consoles, but since it's EA saying this, oh well.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2013)

Nintendo has to work on making third parties trust them again, not work on making a powerhouse of a console. All the power in the world won't save them if third party games still sell like shit. It's a waste of money and resources. 

Nintendo's main focus is its first party games. They've had bad third party support for over a decade now. If they can help convince third parties that some of their games are worthwhile on the WiiU then sure, go for it. It's icing on the cake. A bigger library is never a bad thing. 

But you'll never hear someone say "Oh yeah, I bought the WiiU because of Bioshock/Tomb Raider/Grand Theft Auto/etc.", it's always "I got the WiiU because of 3D Mario/Zelda/Metroid/Smash Bros." etc. 

I'm sorry that Nintendo "betrayed" you, Canute, and that you can only afford one console. In a "perfect" world, Nintendo would have perfect first and third party support and they would be the only ones making video game consoles. 

People like you seem to be a vocal minority in this day and age, where you beg for third party devs to port their games to Nintendo home consoles. But there's not enough of you for them to see significant sales unless you all buy 3+ copies each, so they just end up saying fuck it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo has to work on making third parties trust them again, not work on making a powerhouse of a console. All the power in the world won't save them if third party games still sell like shit. It's a waste of money and resources.
> 
> Nintendo's main focus is its first party games. They've had bad third party support for over a decade now. If they can help convince third parties that some of their games are worthwhile on the WiiU then sure, go for it. It's icing on the cake. A bigger library is never a bad thing.
> 
> ...



and if Nintendo really did piss EA because of Origins, well it is what it is.. I love BF series, probably I am going to get it for PS3..


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

I highly doubt that Nintendo will ever regain the third party support they had during the NES and SNES eras. Everyone seems to have jumped on the PS4 bandwagon.

Nintendo permanently fucked themselves up with the N64.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

@Death-kun.

Pretty much, power couldn't save the GC dn Xbox form the PS2 (even Xbox when it itself had less limiting factors upon disc storage and a controller). 

Considering Nintendo knew this around their mid-way Wii era. They're pretty serious on wanting to court and make collaborations with third parties, they've done a slick job with it so far with the 3DS by providing Nintendo Directs for them (yes i know handheld =/= console market). However it is their console market that they for sure gotta step up, and i think with the Wii U since Nintendo rushed the launch to get holiday sales they are working on ironing out the kinks most likely. Indeed, worked for the SNES, DS, and so far what the 3DS will eventually become. 

That, and "lol why should a buy a Wii U for current gen games i can get on my sexy 360??". But the same thing could be said for cross gen games considering the difference in price and user based attach rates. 

Point is, Nintendo's gotta go all out this gen because playing it safe during the Wii's mid years earning money from casuals when the development upon HD was arriving towards them was eminent.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I highly doubt that Nintendo will ever regain the third party support they had during the NES and SNES eras. Everyone seems to have jumped on the PS4 bandwagon.
> 
> Nintendo permanently fucked themselves up with the N64.



If they can at least carve out decent support and exclusives for themselves then i can't see how it's impossible for them to gain support as Nintendo continues living upon this day and age.

It's not a permanent fuck up, they can push for it and find solutions to court good support (when the results actually show up, but until then i cannot blame you for remaining skeptical on the situation). Not that i'm denying their N64 days ruined their relationships horribly, since it's totally understandable on why third parties would not touch the thing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2013)

When i get my PS4, i'll buy it there 

I actually kind of like that Wii U isn't getting a lot of generic third party support(hear me out)

it actually helps diversify their portfolio of games on the system and makes it more attractive as an 'exotic unit', it gives nintendo a way to stand out in the console space.

We just need to see more stabs for original Wii U exclusives come to the table that properly utilize its features in a way that only Nintendo could sanction.

If the games like that come, people will buy it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2013)

That January Nintendo Direct was really important for Nintendo imo. It showed a plethora of unique looking and diverse games that you can't find anywhere else, which is what the WiiU desperately needs. All that remains now is for the games to actually be released.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2013)

However, Nintendo handhelds have always been their best hardware. I wouldn't mind it one bit if next gen Nintendo made an overpowered handheld and that ended up being their only console. Like, true $250-$300 range hardware, not like the 3DS being overpriced at $250.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> When i get my PS4, i'll buy it there
> 
> I actually kind of like that Wii U isn't getting *a lot of generic third party support(hear me out)*
> 
> ...



PS4 will have to wait for me. 

Generic? Explain why? 

Definitely, almost like how i felt with the GC's library (even if it was small) since i felt the effort there despite obvious shortcomings where a lovely bliss. 

Since Nintendo are willing to help out developers making great use out of the Wii U's functions it should be expected, especially when they want to make themselves different from the competition. Unless others would rather dip for all three consoles that can do the same thing share next gen multiplats among the big three, then shoot. 

More third party exclusives to utilize the Wii U strengths (like Bayonetta 2 for example), and awesome 1st party diversity that includes characters that needed to shine (Yoshi!) would be a treat. Which is why i'm still not totally worried about the Wii U's future outcome yet, and remain optimistic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> However, Nintendo handhelds have always been their best hardware. I wouldn't mind it one bit if next gen Nintendo made an overpowered handheld and that ended up being their only console. Like, true $250-$300 range hardware, not like the 3DS being overpriced at $250.



The dedicated handheld master race will always belong to Nintendo and will continue to, no amount of "nuh uhh! 3DO and Neo Geo stomps it!" will change that. Even if the PSP managed to carve some space (and hopefully the Vita), Nintendo's bread and butter for support in regards to handhelds are the shizz. Especially with *the DS masterace* being their hugest feat/high light upon support recognition that it deserved, like the PS2. 

Ehhh i don't know about that, explain the "only true console" thing again?


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> If they can at least carve out decent support and exclusives for themselves then i can't see how it's impossible for them to gain support as Nintendo continues living upon this day and age.
> 
> It's not a permanent fuck up, they can push for it and find solutions to court good support (when the results actually show up, but until then i cannot blame you for remaining skeptical on the situation). Not that i'm denying their N64 days ruined their relationships horribly, since it's totally understandable on why third parties would not touch the thing.



It might not be impossible, but it's going be very close in my opinion. The N64 started a trend where third parties viewed Nintendo in a less positive light (when it comes to consoles anyway because it's a different story for their handhelds obviously). I say ''permanently'' because Nintendo's two biggest mistakes (making the N64 cartridge based and betraying Sony) pretty much damaged them more than anything else. I just don't see how Nintendo can regain _that_ kind of third party support again. They would have to really go out of their way in order to achieve this goal.

@Inuhanyou: ''Generic''? I don't think any of Sony's systems have ''generic'' third party support. Now Microsoft on the other hand...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

True. I'd say though that the cartridge and controller design (_*ESPECIALLY*_ the controller) were their hugest fuck ups during that generation. I'm still not sure on the Sony thing because wasn't it stated that if Nintendo were to agree with some contract they had with them then Nintendo would have to let their products get controlled under Sony's brand--or something?  Plus i heard Nintendo were caught off with that part until they realized and stepped away from them. So eh. 

I guess we'll have to see what happens this generation then. :disracted


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, the N64 controller. It's like a piece of shit that you know it's a piece of shit but you love it anyway (despite the incredible awkward grip holding that controller entails).


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm sorry that Nintendo "betrayed" you, Canute, and that you can only afford one console. In a "perfect" world, Nintendo would have perfect first and third party support and they would be the only ones making video game consoles.


I think there's enough market for two consoles to survive. Sony has proven themselves a great addition to the industry and i can understand that.  But it's something that will always hurt me even after I get a PS4. Sometimes i wish I didn't have as much responsibilities with the money I earn.I would have no need to feel the way I feel, I'd be like you guys enjoying the best of both worlds.



> People like you seem to be a vocal minority in this day and age, where you beg for third party devs to port their games to Nintendo home consoles. But there's not enough of you for them to see significant sales unless you all buy 3+ copies each, so they just end up saying fuck it.



And that number will sure to decrease, the big frustration on many pure nintendo fans whether current or former is that Nintendo deliberately does things  generation after generation to alienate themselves from the support. I understood the case with the Wii and the whole Idea of Nintendo not wanting to jump into something that wouldn't see profits for years ( I mean come that's a good strategy from the business standpoint). But I can't understand why is that now even in the face of cheaper  more advanced technology they still cut themselves short.  
They don't have this approach to the handheld market which is what i don't understand. The 3DS kicks the ass of the PSP, why should it be that the Wii U should be even comparable to the 360 and PS3. Their approach is all messed up. They own the handheld market yet they are not adopting the concepts to the console market with requires considerably more power and has more crazy competition.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

@Ultimania:

That's......almost how i felt. 

But seriously, who possessed Nintendo into designing something like this:



over this?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2013)

Canute, the difference is that Nintendo has the handheld market gripped by the balls. An Xbox handheld could offer nothing unique besides portable Halo, and the PSP only got its foot in the door because it was more powerful and had Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy and Monster Hunter. Hell, the PSP was crap in Japan until Monster Hunter came out, which is why "MH saved the PSP" is not really a farfetched statement. 

Nintendo has absolute freedom in the handheld market. In the console market they constantly have to deal with Microsoft and Sony. They're directly responsible for Sony rising to power and indirectly responsible for Microsoft rising to power, since Microsoft rose up to challenge Sony.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> @Ultimania:
> 
> That's......almost how i felt.
> 
> ...



An analog stick? 
I don't see Nintendo remaking the same controller every gen like sony.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Canute, the difference is that Nintendo has the handheld market gripped by the balls. An Xbox handheld could offer nothing unique besides portable Halo, and the PSP only got its foot in the door because it was more powerful and had Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy and Monster Hunter. Hell, the PSP was crap in Japan until Monster Hunter came out, which is why "MH saved the PSP" is not really a farfetched statement.
> 
> Nintendo has absolute freedom in the handheld market. In the console market they constantly have to deal with Microsoft and Sony. They're directly responsible for Sony rising to power and indirectly responsible for Microsoft rising to power, since Microsoft rose up to challenge Sony.



Nintendo has that market by the balls for their games and the ones made by third party. There affordability also plays a big part.

So see I always thought that the easiest way for Nintendo to get third party support is to do the same exact thing sony does, Meaning comparable specs and CD formats( there never seemed to be a problem with Nintendo's architecture after the N64 so yeah that can unique to them.)
Microsoft took this approach with the Xbox and the 360 and as a result became decent avenue for gamers.

If Nintendo actually did the same exact thing making porting as seamless as possible gamers would definitely gravitate towards the console because it offered the same things in regards to third party would have great exclusives and more importantly it would be *cheaper.*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

The problem with doing the same thing as Sony is that Nintendo's corporation sizes are smaller than MS & Sony's, their divisions are different with the fact that Sony doesn't just have their gaming sector to rely on, and they aren't a loss leading company expecting to shove money down the drain for expensive tech components that are high end. 

Heck, they're already trying to utilize programmable shaders from third parties during their HD development kinks. Can you imagine how Nintendo's status would end up as if they went all out for PS4-levels of R&D from the get-go? Exactly!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 27, 2013)

Guess they'll just have to build Nintendo Land and make money of off that. Lol.  

In other news Ba-Ba Wada dont trip over that stone on your way out Dragon Warrior


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Generic? Explain why?





Ultimania said:


> @Inuhanyou: ''Generic''? I don't think any of Sony's systems have ''generic'' third party support. Now Microsoft on the other hand...



I didn't mean to say "generic third party support", i meant "general third party support" Platform agnostic franchises that can appear anywhere. No third party or first party exclusivity.

You know, the GTA's, Bioshock's, and the like.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm still pissed off about Type-0 not being localized. Goddamn it, I wanted to play that game so bad...but no, we got Final Fantasy III instead.

The only great things that Square Enix did this generation were the portable Kingdom Hearts games and the Final Fantasy XIII trilogy. Say what you want about those games, but I like them. Oh wait, there's Dissidia also.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd agree with you if you removed FFXIII's trilogy out of the statement. 

Fuck that shit. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I didn't mean to say "generic third party support", i meant "general third party support" Platform agnostic franchises that can appear anywhere. No third party or first party exclusivity.
> 
> You know, the GTA's, Bioshock's, and the like.



Ohhhhh, 

Curiosu to ask, what do you think should be Nintendo's goal in regards to carving out third party support to make unique games not found on next gen consoles?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol I just want square to develop a new rpg series from the ground up or give me The World Begins with Two(Twewy Sequel) 3DS Wii U  X-Play

Moar SMTxFE Asa.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 27, 2013)

Keep doing what they've started doing on a larger scale. Sign certain exclusive deals with proven developers. Not exclusive contracts with that company mind you(cause i do want shit on other platforms), but development of certain games that come for Nintendo's Wii U priority one or exclusively. Enough of those one offs over a five or so year period can build up a very formidable library of games. But Nintendo has to be the one to initiate these contacts, they can't sit on their fat asses and expect devs to come to them out of the goodness of their hearts.

Be fucking *pro-active* Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

You forgot SMTIV. 

Still wondering when Atlus will announce Persona 5, i almost wonder if it will actually come to the 3DS of all places (which would make too much sense).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 27, 2013)

The rumour mill got running of a P3 port on the 3DS because of the new movies


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Keep doing what they've started doing on a larger scale. Sign certain exclusive deals with proven developers. Not exclusive contracts with that company mind you(cause i do want shit on other platforms), but development of certain games that come for Nintendo's Wii U priority one or exclusively. Enough of those one offs over a five or so year period can build up a very formidable library of games. But Nintendo has to be the one to initiate these contacts, they can't sit on their fat asses and expect devs to come to them out of the goodness of their hearts.
> 
> Be fucking *pro-active* Nintendo.



I like the sound of that.... 

And they better be hurrying the hell up with it while announcing the next Nintendo Direct (seeing as how Merch is going to end soon...) that shows off fixed OS features, new additions, and AAA games with release dates unveiled. Nintendo's been too quiet lately and they need to shove off the negative press that their console's been getting if they want to hit it hard. Especially for E3 this year which is guaranteed this time around to blow out megatons overwhelming the industry. 



> The rumour mill got running of a P3 port on the 3DS because of the new movies



Source?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 27, 2013)

ZombiU got a patch update as well. It has some serious sequel potential. What would really make me happy right now is if Sega did something with Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> The problem with doing the same thing as Sony is that Nintendo's corporation sizes are smaller than MS & Sony's, their divisions are different with the fact that Sony doesn't just have their gaming sector to rely on, and they aren't a loss leading company expecting to shove money down the drain for expensive tech components that are high end.
> 
> Heck, they're already trying to utilize programmable shaders from third parties during their HD development kinks. Can you imagine how Nintendo's status would end up as if they went all out for PS4-levels of R&D from the get-go? Exactly!



They were able to create the gamecube, a more powerful console than the PS2 and it was actually profitable.

Is it so impossible for them to have a console comparable to the PS4 and not have to suffer any significant losses? 

I ain't deep into the PS4's design but there has got to be other things in there  that's affecting the price of the console rather than the components directly involved in hardcore gaming. 

Inu-san  provide some insight on this please.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 27, 2013)

The stuck a GDDR8 RAM in it and are taking up half of it with their operating system alone.

Its a lol fest.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> They were able to create the gamecube, a more powerful console than the PS2 and it was actually profitable.
> 
> Is it so impossible for them to have a console comparable to the PS4 and not have to suffer any significant losses?
> 
> ...



SD dev costs =/= HD costs i believe. So it shouldn't be no wonder in regards to Nintendo pulling it off while affording acceptable costs and efficiency. 

Well anything over $399 would probably = no-no for Nintendo. And since they're already taking a loss due to the Gamepad's costs, it would be even higher if they took the PS4 route and that clashes with their profit driven philosophy.

Heck people can argue about how MS managed to get a generation leap with the turd pack @ $299, which is $50+ more than the Wii's launch price all they want. But there's a *good* reason why the 360's launch pack = *turd* pack. Lack of internal memory, lol memory cards, lol disc tray, lol non-wireless controllers, LOL lack of built-in Wifi, etc. 

Well since Blu-ray is cheap nowadays along with Sony taking careful steps, it's not going to be another 599USD fiasco again. But like i said, $399 isn't pretty for what Nintendo usually hits at in regards to the price tag.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys let's stop talking about tech and stuff and be happy that we are gonna enjoy MGS V together.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 27, 2013)

What? Whats metal gear have to do with anything? 
So given that their is the Nintendo Club system  where exactly is the games purchased tied? The hardware directly or is it  tied to your account which happens to be tied to the hardware currently?

So apparently you can develop games in Javascript on the Wii U
  They are having a tech event at GDC  (Nintendo)

More here


Hey look results already


Im all for more tech talk, I find it interesting and engaging.

Woah woah WOAH what in the actual FRACK?!  I can play TWEWY Solo Remix on my Wii U?!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

Noob question, so.....................thats good right? 

Also:

*Iwata takes to Miiverse, gives status update on Wii U system updates, talks future Nintendo Direct announcements*



> *Hello, this is Satoru Iwata of Nintendo.
> 
> As we announced in the January Nintendo Direct, we plan to release two Wii U system updates. One in spring, and one in the summer.
> 
> ...





Someone should go bug Iwata on Miiverse and ask when he's gonna tie accounts to the hardware next....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2013)

System 	Weekly Sales

Vita 	41,073
3DS LL 	40,924
3DS 	35,629
PS3 	22,942
PSP 	12,690
Wii U 	11,398
Wii 	1,720
Xbox 360 	610


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 27, 2013)

Why post Reggie when those are Japanese sales?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2013)

There was a video demonstrating what the Spring update looks like so far, and it makes the OS soooo much faster. Apparently the WiiU they were using had 24 second loading times, and the Spring update dropped it down to just 8 seconds. Not seamless yet, but a pretty big step forward. One less thing for people to complain about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

I feel terrible for the people that had to suffer slow speeds...

Anyhow!

*Nintendo streamlines process for devs to port iOS games to Wii U*



> This is absolutely insane. Nintendo is going extremely out of there way to accommodate all sorts of indie devs. This information could really open the floodgates for the Wii U eShop!





DAYUM. Wonder if you can port the iOS TWEWY solo remix on the Wii U now. 

Also time to put another one on my ignore list.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2013)

Funnily enough, I never had slow speeds. I seem to be always be lucky when it comes to video game consoles because I've always had seamless experiences. And then I go online and read about all these people having problems.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

You must be really patient then, Kun. 

Here's pics of the Wii U GDC thingy:



Plus a run down on the *Nintendo Web Framework.* 



I said this before but....*DAMN*. Nintendo are really courting indie devs on the console. If they can do more like this then the Wii U might have a chance to create a market differentiation compared to the PS4/720. But that remains to be seen first, though really good news nonetheless. And if all goes well, then the Gamepad could potentially become my favorite controller of the 8th gen. 

Looks like the Gamepad isn't a total waste after all. 

More info btw:


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Shit better be good or I'll shit on the shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> They were able to create the gamecube, a more powerful console than the PS2 and it was actually profitable.
> 
> Is it so impossible for them to have a console comparable to the PS4 and not have to suffer any significant losses?
> 
> ...



a. they want large profit margins right off the bat
b. tablet controller


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MzZaKGkQldU[/YOUTUBE]
Ahahaha that is actually pretty damn scary.
[YOUTUBE]FNU47RsT9xU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I said this before but....*DAMN*. Nintendo are really courting indie devs on the console. If they can do more like this then the Wii U might have a chance to create a market differentiation compared to the PS4/720. But that remains to be seen first, though really good news nonetheless. And if all goes well, then the Gamepad could potentially become my favorite controller of the 8th gen.



Asa-kun,the indies are flocking to all the Sony gaming platforms. They already got F2P games as well confirmed for PS4(praise the 4).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]swr-qg8G2Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ihUvbWDfPbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Miiverse improvements detailed*

The social network will be more deeply integrated with games.

Nintendo is planning updates to Miiverse functionality, including the ability to more deeply integrate the social network with Wii U games.

The Miiverse API will be updated in a future version of the Wii U Software Development Kit to include features to improve interactions within games, producer Kiyoshi Mizuki revealed in his GDC talk.

Full story is at the link. Summary:



> *Players will be able to send and receive comments in-game.
> *Players will be able to see 'Yeahs' in-game.
> *They can follow users, and see who users are following in-game.
> *Users will be able to launch games from Miiverse Posts
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Now they're making progress.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2013)

Nintendo should be able to see the light at the end of that long tunnel.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably not yet, but this is their first 'fucked up-less' move for their system.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Asa-kun,the indies are flocking to all the Sony gaming platforms. They already got F2P games as well confirmed for PS4(praise the 4).



Steve. That would imply they are ignoring Nintendo, which they aren't. They are also praising the Wii U Eshop and the fact that Nintendo's Web Framework are giving them so much benefits, especially for Gamepad utilization. Nintendo's clearly getting the slice of the pie towards Indies flocking just as well as Sony, and Nintendo's progress on getting them are very VERY nice so far. 

I personally think the Nintendo Web Framework could potentially strike gold and could win more in Nintendo's favor (especially with the gamepad's case considering you can port iOS games on it and stream them, which isn't possible for the PS4's controller alone unless you have a Vita, which i don't really know if Sony wants to bother) if they keep doing it right.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am not getting Injustice: Gods Among Us anymore.. I was so hyped about it too...sigh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2013)

^

Why is that?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2013)

*DICE Says Frostbite Engine Isn’t Supported On Wii U*



> Patrick Bach, the executive producer on Battlefield 4, has explained to Eurogamer exactly why the promising Battlefield 4 won’t be coming to Wii U. Bach says the main reason is that the Frostbite Engine isn’t supported on Wii U. This should come as some concern as the majority of EA’s upcoming games are based on the Frostbite engine. Here’s what Bach says.
> 
> *“The biggest problem we have right now is we don’t want to back down from what we see as our low spec machines. We right now don’t have support for the Wii U in the Frostbite engine. The reason for that is it takes development time. What should we focus on to create the best possible Battlefield experience? We are now focused on PC and the current-gen platforms, and then there might be other platforms in the future that we can’t talk about…”*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ed Boon‏@noobde40m
Oh, by the way... did we mention that there is an INJUSTICE demo coming April 2 ?   

Malvin Ramirez‏@Malvingt2
@noobde No WiiU? are you guys trying not to sell this game to me? like seriously? that is where I want to play it.

Malvin Ramirez‏@Malvingt2
@noobde Do not blame WiiU owners when they don't buy this. You guys are not supporting the community. No DLC, No pre orders and no demo..wow


For the record I could easily get the PS3 version and go from that. I loved MK9, I played the game seriously and even made combos videos for Kano, etc.. I almost went to a couple of tourney here in NYC "people wanted me to go" work didn't let me. What I hate is when a community is ignored or when they are not being fair with it.. I don't like what is going right now. WiiU version is what I want to play even in competition but I can't support this game when they don't even care.. So yeah.



I did the same with NBA Jam, and ToG..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2013)

That sounds rather.... disappointing. :/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> That sounds rather.... disappointing. :/



the funny thing is, the last Nintendo Direct, Nintendo said that this game will support DLC's.. but these people are acting like is not going to happen.. So yeah...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

They're also porting it to ios lol Injustice. Oh well no matter Ill just get a better fighter

I seriously got a case of Monster Hunter itch, dammit I wanna play it but I cant!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

I didn't really care for injustice either way, so this doesn't affect me. 

On the *other* hand, 

'A rumour is circulating the internet which suggests that Rocksteady could be preparing to show off the next game in its immensely popular Batman series at this years E3 event. The game is reportedly titled Batman Arkham Origins and will appear on both next generation consoles and current gen. The game is said to take place in the 1950′s or the 1960′s and will feature members of the Justice League. Time Warner has already confirmed a new Batman Arkham game is due to be released later this year.'

Which is something I give a darn about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They're also porting it to ios lol Injustice. Oh well no matter Ill just get a better fighter
> 
> I seriously got a case of Monster Hunter itch, dammit I wanna play it but I cant!



I like what they did with MK9 tho. I loved it. Is a fighter that I really enjoyed..

They did good with some issues...

They are a good team. I will not downgrade them just because they are not being fair to one community..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HNYvJWXbTw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqLUsEF5tGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

Uhuh well I've always preferred 2d Fighters. Still I gotta say this GDC news could not have come at a better time. I drafted out the overall design for two games I want to make, now I just have to figure out how to code it and work on it and  set the affairs in order, Nintendo really is making  development  approval a seamless process. This is freaking huge . They sent the people crafting Citizens of the Earth a free dev kit.

Quick question has anyone ever used Lisp in game design?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ed Boon is going to ban me on Twitter. 

Malvin Ramirez‏@Malvingt2
*@noobde  … did @NintendoAmerica lie to us?*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk-euwFewDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

Aww well isnt that just precious Best Buy


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Making powerful enemies, ey Malvin?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Making powerful enemies, ey Malvin?



yes, you should always go after the head....


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Shit's my tactic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2013)

> Talking to some indie developers. *I don't know whats going on at the Nintendo stand at GDC but they are rallying developers like crazy.*



Nintendo striking gold and holding indie devs by their balls. 



> The #WiiU could become a relatively cheap console with the best 1st party games and loads of creative, less expensive games.* something in between an ipad and a conventional videogame console.*





Just as long as we got some big third party exclusives like Bayonetta 2 along with the collaborations happening and whatnot.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Must know how to fondle that shit, cuz balls are sensitive mother fuckers..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2013)

That, and getting them kicked would feel like having a sledgehammer crush your whole hands.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

Unless you happen to be the FullMetal Balchemist


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2013)

I like where this is going.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Flw_w40jcLU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]k4c7p-5S5hI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]O9FIq0GNWmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 28, 2013)

> The #WiiU could become a relatively cheap console with the best 1st party games and loads of creative, less expensive games. something in between an ipad and a conventional videogame console.



I thought that was aim from the get go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Wii U sales see 125% rise in UK last week*

The following information pertains to UK sales last week...

- Wii U sales rose by almost 125 percent last week
- sales were due to the launch of Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
- HMV price cut also helped spur on sales


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I thought that was aim from the get go.



Those analysts completely missed the point of the console wow lol. The reasons core gamers dont have a wii u yet is because they are waiting for the nintendo nuclear that revs everybody up at a break neck pace. The ones who dont understand the gamepad are the casuals, not the other way around


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U sales see 125% rise in UK last week*
> 
> The following information pertains to UK sales last week...
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 28, 2013)

i count 5 screens

Earthbound


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm so lost...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2013)

*Gamestop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*

'GameStop executives have called Wii U sales disappointing during an earnings call today. The retailer says that Nintendo’s marketing has “not broken through the way that it needs to”, and ”we still have an education process we need to go through.” GameStop executives also blamed the lack of blockbuster titles as one of the reasons the console has failed to meet expectations. GameStop CEO Paul Raines said New Super Mario Bros U was a compelling launch game, but the lack of other big games has made adoption slow. He said Wii U sales will “take off” when the future blockbuster titles arrive.'


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

^No shit. 

*Digital Foundry Says “Criterion Has Made Good On Its Promises” With Need For Speed Wii U*



There, now will this shut up the group who thought the Wii U was less capable than the 360/PS3?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2013)

*NOPE*.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

^*THIS GUY* right here.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 29, 2013)

Fanboys _never_ shut up, just saying.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

> Because the Wii U is a shitty, underpowered console that clearly struggles in intense 3D -current generation- games. You’re insane if you think this NEXT-GEN demo will look remotely close to what it does now on the Wii U.
> 
> Chances are you do, which also makes you stupid and worth laughing at your stupidity.





> So now you completely changed your tone after I pointed out the scenario.
> 
> Hey you know what’s funny? How there’s actually a PS4 UE4 demo and absolutely nothing for the Wii U whatsoever. Guess Epic isn’t too satisfied with it to present anything on that console. That’s because they’re aware that the hardware is CPU bottlenecked crap.



Damn your right, Ultimania.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2013)

Them be riding that dick _hard._


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

Gotta keep dat haterade going sometime, bra.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2013)

Fanboys gonna fanboy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mHrhsxc8-0[/YOUTUBE]



Im just gonna put this here because this video breaks down their bullshit hard, common sense & thought at work. Cant fight the information stream


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

*Mark Rein laughs at the idea of Wii U running Unreal Engine 4*



> Here's what Epic's Mark Rein had to say when asked of Unreal Engine 4 will run on Wii U.
> 
> *"Hahaha no. I mean, sorry, it's not really a correct answer. We're not… we have Unreal Engine 3 for the Wii U. Right? And Unreal Engine 3 is powering all kinds of amazing games, still lots of games are being made with Unreal Engine 3. We announced today about a new Unreal Engine 3 license. Unreal Engine 3 doesn't disappear because of Unreal Engine 4. But our goal for Unreal Engine 4 console-wise is next-gen consoles. That's really what our energies are focused on. If you want to make a Wii U game, we have Unreal Engine 3, and it's powering some of the best games on the Wii U already. Nothing controversial, guys."*
> 
> When Rein originally laughed and said 'no', the rest of the audience at GDC had a good laugh over it. Nice to know that journalists, devs and pubs all feel comfortable with laughing about the Wii U's support.





I thought he actually said it's possible (for the scaled version) if a developer wanted too.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

I wonder how long the Wii U is going to last.

At this rate they'll be lucky to even get gamecube sales.


I always thought that this unreal engine 4 would be a serious problem for an under powered console, I've realized that when I'm not keeping my hopes up in regards to Nintendo and look on the reality it always ends up being true.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

Actually Im pretty sure the direct opposite of what you're expecting is going to happen^ But Im also pretty sure the video game market is going to briefly upend itself in 4 years.  At least console wise and Mmo/f2p wise(budgets, money, lack of integrating change and continuously evolving the formula, they need to keep interest, actually innovate). Then we'll move onto the desolation that proceeds the 9th gen, where nintendo release their handheld/console duo Os thats basically 32 dreamcasts duct taped together and compacted in hammerspace.

Seriously game developers need to make this their mantra and cut the shit out. Big headed egotistical  louts I tell ya 

For all the reasons I hated this generation with the advent of all this online crap and the flow of control from developers publishers and consumers the next is looking to be worse and yet again the masses are none the wiser.   Though if you're an economist or a politician you have to deal with this kinda shit every 10 years or so. Its amusing really, people who dont deal with it well either start running of emotions solely  eventually becoming shitty people who find their principles challenged or they find continuous dalliance with the abyss.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Actually Im pretty sure the direct opposite of what you're expecting is going to happen^ *But Im also pretty sure the video game market is going to briefly upend itself in 4 years.*  At least console wise and Mmo/f2p wise(budgets, money, lack of integrating change and continuously evolving the formula, they need to keep interest, actually innovate). Then we'll move onto the desolation that proceeds the 9th gen, where nintendo release their handheld/console duo Os thats basically 32 dreamcasts duct taped together and compacted in hammerspace.
> 
> Seriously game developers need to make this their mantra and cut the shit out. Big headed egotistical  louts I tell ya



So you're pretty much predicting that something will happen to the video game market before Nintendo?  

I think the you're underestimating the third party developers.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 29, 2013)

So no Unreal Engine 4 for the Wii U, eh? That promised third party support is fixing to go down the toilet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So you're pretty much predicting that something will happen to the video game market before Nintendo?
> 
> I think the you're underestimating the third party developers.



The medium is slowly loosing its essence and changing shape.  The consumers lock themselves into a double negative.  When people start trying to divide by zero  weird shit happens.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 29, 2013)

He's just being honest, Unreal Engine 4 is designed for much more powerful systems, it wouldn't do much good being downscaled just to make games on the Wii U only to achieve upper Unreal Engine 3 level graphics at the end of it all. Unreal Engine 3 is still good enough to produce great looking games with hardware like the Wii U has:

*Still Unreal Engine 3*


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The medium is slowly loosing its essence and changing shape.  The consumers lock themselves into a double negative.  When people start trying to divide by zero  weird shit happens.



The formula has always been simply to me. 
Gamers want to play games and will go where the most good games are. 

The always online thing isn't something that's going to successful even in your time span because gamers aren't going to stand well taking that shit shoved down their throats.
Simcity had a very nasty reaction from the consumer which lead EA to a big apology and some people stepping down.

Not all third party publishers believe that's the way to go and that's good enough. All that means is their games will get more focus and will sell better.  And I don't see any case being played out where all third party publishers will jump on to the always online thing because some developers are actually man enough to not blame poor sales of their games on anything other than their own failures.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

God Movement said:


> He's just being honest, Unreal Engine 4 is designed for much more powerful systems, it wouldn't do much good being downscaled just to make games on the Wii U only to achieve upper Unreal Engine 3 level graphics at the end of it all. Unreal Engine 3 is still good enough to produce great looking games with hardware like the Wii U has:
> 
> *Still Unreal Engine 3*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

Nah to me its always been one thing. Gameplay. That is how its always been.  My issue is the gameplay in a majority of games is going to shit.   Even well designed games these days  either have boring or otherwise meh gameplay. Shooters are a huge offender of this.   JRPGs are another, but they skate by because they have somewhat involving story lines or great character interaction.  For instance my biggest problem with Uncharted was the combat. Its just.... bleh and the Ai when your fighting is pathetic,  still you can die alot when you're actually having a gun fight, but there arent a lot of consequences there. Basically you play through the game for the story, which I personally didnt care for at all. Hell I'd be brazen enough to say that the 4th Indiana Jones movie was more involving than the entire plot line in Uncharted.  Which leads me to the discussion of how stories are presented in games & where they differ from movies in how they are understood by the viewer.  How they mesh together is subjective in entirety as well.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 29, 2013)

Uncharted is not the only game on Playstation,buddy. Ever played demon souls or ni Nu kuni? How about infamous? What did Nintendo offer this generation that the others didn't? Get over yourself man. video game industry is good when it offers variety. Even though we got lots of FPS's this generation we also saw many other genres and indie and western developers had the opertiunity to shine and expand in the console market. Last gen was mostly dominated by Japanese developers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

I have both of them yes.  Oh look more Japanese developers making games I like. Lol man clearly you need to work on your understanding a bit.  Im all for variety, what we need is variety, I wouldnt have an Xbox if half the PS3 ports  sucked. But how the games play has been getting stale. My favorite game from this gen is literally Catherine. Because it was a hell of a lot of fun to play.We're having a discussion on what we dont like not what we do like.  What I want is gameplay that keeps you involved one that you actually have fun with, something that you continuously look forward to playing through. Add that with a story that keeps you intrigued along with great presentation  and you have something crafted that is simply peerless. Like Dunban.  After you get that done you can focus on creating a deep and varied world in the game.

Seriously without Atlus  I would be spending the majority of my time with my handhelds. 

I like western developers just fine but there all from Australia and fucking Crytek is squatting in Germany.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2013)

Shit, ill settle for UE3 on weed...

Nintendo has always been the console with the least developed graphics out if the three anyway, so I could really care less.

Good shit like Arkham City and the other game linked? Keep em coming.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> We're having a discussion on what we dont like not what we do like.  What I want is gameplay that keeps you involved one that you actually have fun with, something that you continuously look forward to playing through. Add that with a story that keeps you intrigued along with great presentation  and you have something crafted that is simply peerless. Like Dunban.  After you get that done you can focus on creating a deep and varied world in the game.



And how are games of this generation failing to do that? Games like fallout 3,skyrim,ni no kuni,demon souls,dark souls,etc are pulling this off without any problem. And Nintendo are supposedly doing better than the competition at this?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Shit, ill settle for UE3 on weed...
> 
> *Nintendo has always been the console with the least developed graphics *out if the three anyway, so I could really care less.
> 
> Good shit like Arkham City and the other game linked? Keep em coming.



This sentence is pretty much denial in a nutshell.  This comes off as you trying to accept the reality by telling telling yourself a complete lie.

Gamecube was more powerful than PS2 and had graphical offerings better than most Xbox games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> And how are games of this generation failing to do that? Games like fallout 3,skyrim,ni no kuni,demon souls,dark souls,etc are pulling this off without any problem. And Nintendo are supposedly doing better than the competition at this?


Lol  did I mention nintendo once? 
Demon Souls was great. Dark Souls I didnt touch,  Skyrim just sucks man plainly. One of the crappiest enemy Ai's ever, Ni No kuni was a port of a DS game made by level 5.   I have a Sony console because thats where Namco puts half their shit because Sony has a nice grip over the japanese market i ( they do most of the anime broadcasts)

Pick up a DS and you'll see one of the best damn libraries ever(Diversity yo). Sony's been coasting since the PS2. 
Nintendo needs to get their act together but they have the potential.
I've been gaming for a while, I've played with  many systems I can see the shifts and I can see the   drop in quality.  Like I told Asa, I want the industry to evolve & support a modern day version of the SNES/Genesis era.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> This sentence is pretty much denial in a nutshell.  This comes off as you trying to accept the reality by telling telling yourself a complete lie.
> 
> Gamecube was more powerful than PS2 and had graphical offerings better than most Xbox games.



Yep, but the mega drivers are gonna remind you of some things. PS2 having big discs certainly helped their racket.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

GC was more powerful and yet the purple lunch box still got ignored by the industry at it's era where consoles not named "PS2" got nailed with 25 million LTD.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

I dropped a gamecube once. The back half completely fell off.  Somehow I fixed it and the person didnt even notice anything was off, still worked like a charm. Lol, at least they profited off their nintendium


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

I always liked Nintendo consoles because they built their shit well sturdy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> So no Unreal Engine 4 for the Wii U, eh? That promised third party support is fixing to go down the toilet.



The full version, technically. We still have 1st party/third party collaborations with a smash of indie support so the toilet hasn't officially flushed yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I always liked Nintendo consoles because they built their shit well sturdy.



Plus they're usually quiet and efficient, which i really like about the GC when it came to engineering design.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> The full version, technically. We still have 1st party/third party collaborations with a smash of indie support so the toilet hasn't officially flushed yet.



The dude fucking laughed. 

He literally laughed at the console.


Ps4 have the indie developers on board as well so WIi U isn't separating itself from the PS4 in anyway besides it's first party. Which we know won't carry it very far.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Plus they're usually quiet and efficient, which i really like about the GC when it came to engineering design.



But a console is a console. And at the end of it all we wan't to play games.  Gamecube was perfect example of how games > console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

Gamecube had a nice library for the most part.  Shitload of devs were busy with the PS2 however. The japanese developers dont seem super excited about the PS4 , so there may be some of them shifting more.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

PS4





St NightRazr said:


> Gamecube had a nice library for the most part.  Shitload of devs were busy with the PS2 however. *The japanese developers dont seem super excited about the PS4* , so there may be some of them shifting more.



They sure as fuck ain't shifting to a Microsoft console  and the Wii U has been very quiet.




The PS4 has apparently gotten Suda 51 wet, Kojima is on board and some other folks who i care not to research for are on it as well.

A lot of developers I'm sure are on board but I don't think they are going to waste time and energy talking about how wonderful it is etc. etc.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

I dont care how wet Suda gets as long as he starts working on No More Heroes 


Holy crap I just had an epiphany, every single person I know who says they disliked twilight princess played the Wii version.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont care how wet Suda gets as long as he starts working on No More Heroes
> 
> 
> Holy crap I just had an epiphany, every single person I know who says they disliked twilight princess played the Wii version.



Well he's obvious going to work on a lot of titles for the PS4.

They liked the GC version?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol I dunno but everyone  I see who rags on TP  played TP on the Wii.  They also rag on SS about motion controls, while making sure everything was synched was a minor annoyance the game has a much more pertinent issue, the game doesnt fucking leave you alone. Still alot of Zelda fun.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The medium is slowly loosing its essence and changing shape.  The consumers lock themselves into a double negative.  When people start trying to divide by zero  weird shit happens.



So I'm not the only one thinking this huh? Go figure. Honestly I get this feeling the market isn't going to last much longer. On the console side of things anyway.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The dude fucking laughed.
> 
> He literally laughed at the console.
> 
> ...



*sigh*

Yes, he did. Not *AT* it though, but at the idea of the Wii U *RUNNING* the full set.

Your point being? That still does not change the fact that Epic from there mouths said that *UE4 (scaled) CAN be used for the Wii U if a developer WANTS to, just NOT by THEMSELVES*. No acceptions. It's a matter of third parties will even bother, which if doubtful. 

As i said. Mark only laughed at the thought of the Wii U running a FULL UE4, which is impossible given that it is meant for stronger Next Gen consoles and not for the likes of ones that have parity with PS3/360. It's obvious even though the laughter was rather unwarranted (though i think the general hint among Western devs is getting clear by the day). 

The question is who will rake more of them in the long run. There are clear separations between the PS4 and Wii U that it isn't funny, stating otherwise would imply that both the Wii U & PS4 both share graphics parity, third party multiplats ala-generation 7, etc. That is definitely not the case, unless you want to throw the Xbox 720 in there. 

Also what i meant from indie developers is how they retain different strategys to utilize the Wii U in a meaningful way. With reports coming off of Nintendo's NWF among indies who are happy and praising it, then i must say that Nintendo's doing a SLICK job at getting them. Especially if the gamepad is anything to go buy (IE: transferring nearly any iOS title on it which is not possible on the PS4's controller).

I understand if your disappointed with how Nintendo has handled the Wii U, but to overblow a shitty situation into something dead in the grave is pushing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2013)

So I em...uh...Liking my Wii U...first Nintendo console since N64 that I've liked. Not counting handhelds...crazy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

Going by the wording he doesn't consider the wii U next gen
"But our goal for Unreal Engine 4 console-wise is next-gen consoles. That's really what our energies are focused on."


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I understand if your disappointed with how Nintendo has handled the Wii U, but to overblow a shitty situation into something dead in the grave is pushing it.


It's not really pushing given the fact that he wasn't the only one that laughed. Everybody else did at the GDC. 
Even a subtle thought or action can significantly change or open people's views to the thing. 
People hear or see things like can cement in their heads that the console is laughable to most developers. 
How are you as a consumer going to interpret something like that? 
Are you not going to buy games that support the engine because of his comment? Obviously Not. You're a gamer and if majority of great games are going to utilize the engine you're going to want the console that has that.
One small thing leading to a string of events, the butterfly effect as one would describe.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2013)

You act as if anyone outside of the hardcore gamers even heard about that event...hell I didn't even know about it till you brought it up. The Wii U has just started. Give it time, see how it goes. Graphics mean shit, as long as games are good on it. So far I think the system has a fair amount of good titles and with the recently released Monster Hunter Ultimate and soon Pikmin and Heroes 101 I have high hopes for the system. 

So far. When I bought the Wii I was very disappointing and never found really any good things for it. So least with the Wii U so far I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 29, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> You act as if anyone outside of the hardcore gamers even heard about that event...hell I didn't even know about it till you brought it up. The Wii U has just started. Give it time, see how it goes. Graphics mean shit, as long as games are good on it. So far I think the system has a fair amount of good titles and with the recently released Monster Hunter Ultimate and soon Pikmin and Heroes 101 I have high hopes for the system.
> 
> So far. When I bought the Wii I was very disappointing and never found really any good things for it. So least with the Wii U so far I'm pretty pleased.



GDC might not be much too consumers, but it's a big event for devs, aka the people who are supposed to be making those games you're hoping for.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, but he was saying chain effect in general consumers mind. Or maybe I read it wrong. As far as developers go, I can see it effecting quite a few. Seeing as Unreal Engine 3 is used so much in this gen. However, I still say we should wait before we think "Doomed Nintendo". I think Wii U is a step in the right direction compared to previous two consoles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2013)

It should be a better step than the other two options if anything bad said about them is true.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It should be a better step than the other two options if anything bad said about them is true.



Not much of a step but rather a direction. That always online thing will burn a few companies and then after that fad has passed things will be back to normal.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Yes, he did. Not *AT* it though, but at the idea of the Wii U *RUNNING* the full set.
> 
> ...



Uhum look at that gamepad usage  simultaneous over the head and first person view

Here's some NoF logic


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys are cute. 

Except for the fatass..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2013)

Of course we a--

Whos the fatass??


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2013)

**RUNNING TEH UNREAL ENGINE ABLOOBO**

Boring. Where are the the fucking games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Banjo-Kazooie composer wishes ex-Rare staffers would form new company and make Banjo 3 for Wii U*



> ?I keep wishing that all the ex-Rare staffers would just get together and form a company, and go to Nintendo and say ?give us the money. We?ll make you Banjo 3 for the Wii U? or whatever. ?Just make Banjo 3 like it should have been made back then and it would be great, and it would be great on Wii U, and all the ex-Rare guys would be together again all happy and kissing each other. ? I just keep thinking we should just give it a try.?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 30, 2013)

^

Stop hurting yourself, Grant. Don't make the pain harder than it is already.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2013)

Or they can merge with Retro Studio and develop Banjo 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2013)

M$ owns the IP...


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Banjo-Kazooie composer wishes ex-Rare staffers would form new company and make Banjo 3 for Wii U*





> ex-Rare guys would be together again all happy and kissing each other. ? I just keep thinking we should just give it a try.?



No wonder ex-Rare guys left. The dude can't controle him self and his wild fantasies.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

Sexual fantasies.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2013)

*Rein Says Developers Could Bring Unreal Engine 4 Games To Wii U, If They Wanted*



> Epic Games president Mark Rein now says that developers could create a game using Unreal Engine 4 and bring the product to Wii U. Rein also stated that developers could also bring Unreal Engine 4 games to the Xbox 360 and the PlayStation 3. The downside to doing this is they wouldn?t look as spectacular as they would on the next Xbox or the PlayStation 4.
> 
> *?You heard the stupid gaffe yesterday about the Wii U,? he said. ?If someone wants to take Unreal Engine 4 and ship a game on Wii U, they can! If they wanna ship an Unreal Engine 4 game on Xbox 360, they could make it happen.? While that game might not look as pretty as it would on a ?true? next-gen console, the new engine is scalable to a variety of platforms, including mobile.?*





Exactly as i said from yesterday. Now let's move on with our lives.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

I've _been_ moving on. 

In fact, I never cared for that shit.. Doesn't really pertain to me, you know?

Like I said, Nintendo was never good on graphics, so why give a darn?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey hey Nintendo's made games with good graphics before (especially with excellent art styles like SMG). 

Though i understand your IDGAF statement.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Or they can merge with Retro Studio and develop Banjo 3.



This, _fucking_ this. 

Oh, and fuck you, Microsoft.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0LKsC4Y5D_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2013)

So I am guessing that My next WiiU game is going to be Resident Evil Revelations..


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

You poor bastard.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2013)

Yo shion you dumbass, any new Hajime no Ippo coming or what? I haven't been keeping up but you have the gift set so let me know. Thanks


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

Yo crazymtf you fatass, yes the newest volume (102) was released a week ago or so. 

As far as the anime is concerned, it is in progress.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 31, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I am guessing that My next WiiU game is going to be Resident Evil Revelations..



I think I'm about to shed a tear. May pikmin 3 grace your console sooner than later my friend.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Yo crazymtf you fatass, yes the newest volume (102) was released a week ago or so.
> 
> As far as the anime is concerned, it is in progress.



Man fuck the manga, I want the damn anime. DA FUK THEY TAKIN SO LONG!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2013)

Shit's gonna be good, wigga...

Shits gonna be good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I think I'm about to shed a tear. May pikmin 3 grace your console sooner than later my friend.



I don't like Pikmin that much tho...


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd actually play the wonderful 101. THAT looks really fun.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2013)

I saw the 60FPS trailer of it, and if that and the gameplay is anything to go by then i'd definitely shell my money for it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2013)

Wonderful 101 looks like a damn blast. I wanna play it badly.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2013)

Then hate on it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 31, 2013)

Im hardcore on strategy so I am looking forward to Pikmin. But my eyes have been sittting on hulu  watching the Wonderful 101 trailers


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2013)

I have yet to play Pikmin, so I'm all ears.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2013)

Just because I love you cunts.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 1, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I have yet to play Pikmin, so I'm all ears.



So I'm not the only one? I have the Wii versions of Pikmin 1 and 2, but Jesus Christ, I have so many games to play.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2013)

You have them, but didn't play them??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2013)

The works.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2013)

*Deus Ex Wii U Is “Even Sharper Than PC Version”, Wii U Features Won’t Come To Other Platforms*



> Emile Pedneault, who is one of the game designers on the Wii U version of Deus Ex: Human Revolution, believes that the game looks even sharper than the PC version. Pedneault was pressed to go into more detail about performance differences, but he would only say that the team had perfectly optimised the game’s engine, and that the Wii U hardware had “helped” with that task. Pedneault also said that they are not looking to incorporate any of the changes created for the Wii U version into the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, or PC versions of the game.
> 
> *“Right now, this is the best-looking Deus Ex. It’s even sharper than the PC version.”
> 
> “Pedneault said the team is not currently planning to institute any changes made for the Director’s Cut into the Xbox 360, PS3, or PC versions of the game.*”





Sharper than the PC version? No way, how can this be possible???


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 2, 2013)

I literally just read another article 2 minutes ago where they said they're thinking of updating the other versions, despite focusing on the WiiU version now. Watch this go full Ninja Gaiden 3.



Also, "sharper than PC".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2013)

The one i linked came before that, so meh. 

Though knowing Square Enix and their scandalous ways.... (Not like it would affect me anyway, since this is still just a freaking port with added polish).

Bender.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)

Huh this sounds familiar


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2013)

Time to suck a fat cock.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 3, 2013)

Media create chart this week:


Wii u is just barely ahead of the ps3 even with Dragon quest X and game and Wario out. 

This years Nintendo's investors meeting is gonna be ugly. I can already see iwata apologizing like he usually does.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if he's forced to eat everyone out.

They're probably pissed as fuck by now, seeing as how he's been on a failure train the past couple years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2013)

there was a rumor a year ago that Iwata was on the hot seat..


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt if he still is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Shibata apologizes for Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate shortages in Europe*

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate has been difficult to find in European shops. There is, fortunately, more stock on the way.

Nintendo of Europe president Satoru Shibata took to Twitter and apologized for the shortages, and noted that more stock will be available for the Wii U version next week and 3DS in mid-April. In the meantime, consumers can opt to purchase the game digitally through the eShop.

*[Shibata] I'd like to apologise for the current stock shortage due to high demand of Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate at retail. (1/3)

[Shibata] New #MH3U stock will hopefully be available in shops next week for Wii U and mid April for Nintendo 3DS. (2/3)

[Shibata] Both versions of #MH3U are also available on Nintendo eShop. Again, I sincerely apologise for causing any inconvenience. (3/3)*


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 3, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> You have them, but didn't play them??



I buy games, but usually don't play them right away because I'm usually playing another game at the time. I have a shit ton of games to play and so little time. That's why I have 566 unfinished/unplayed games on my backloggery.

Anyway, bought Lego City Undercover (along with two other games), so now I have four Wii U games.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Media create chart this week:
> 
> 
> Wii u is just barely ahead of the ps3 even with Dragon quest X and game and Wario out.
> ...



Dragon Quest X is a port of a recent Wii game. Not only that, but the Dragon Quest VII remake came out on 3DS about two months ago. 

That's like complaining how the WiiU version of MH3U didn't do amazing in Japan, despite the fact that the 3DS version came out in 2011 and everyone that wanted to play it already bought it. Except in this case, the Wii version of DQX came out in August 2012 while the WiiU version came out this month.

Also, Game & Wario is not a system seller. >__>

Not trying to be a fanboy, just being honest. Don't expect ports of recent Wii games and mini-game collections to sell the system. 

Also, the Wii and WiiU version of DQX are basically the same. They can even play with each other. So why would people buy a brand new system for it? According to Famitsu, by December 2012 the Wii version sold almost 700,000 copies. How many people do you think would honestly upgrade for, what, gamepad features?

At least MH3U is justified because it has more than triple the content of the base game.

But you need to look at the context and not just the brand names. 

And being ahead of the PS3 is pretty good considering the WiiU's lacking library and the PS3's gigantic library.

Iwata's got some apologizing to do, but don't make it sound worse than it really is.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

I was just going to comment on that but that but Death Kun already covered most of what i would have said. 

Shion, that "failure" also made Nintendo billions of money abd turned around the 3DS. If Iwata should get kicked in the nuts by invester then should Kaz also get chewed out because of the PS Vita's abysmal first year and call it quits? Nah, stupid. 

I still wonder where the release dates for the rest of the games will come, especially for August (since it seems rather barren currently). Didn't Iwata explain in the January ND that after March the droughts that plagued Jan/Feb would be over for the Wii U? 

Also when's the next invester meeting?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 3, 2013)

Still 30k for DQX and 20k for game and Wario are really bad. Especially DQX as it was bundled with the console.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you actually know if they counted the game, when bundled, towards overall sales? Or did they only count individual purchases of the game?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Do you actually know if they counted the game, when bundled, towards overall sales? Or did they only count individual purchases of the game?



Yes they are. At least that's what I have learned from vgchartz. And when soul sacrafice was launched,it was bundled with vitas and those where counted as sales as well.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2013)

Soul Sacrifice, created by Keiji Ikafune?
creator of megaman....



so want that game. but vita i'll never buy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Still 30k for DQX and 20k for game and Wario are really bad. Especially DQX as it was bundled with the console.



Still, port and party game that the market and casuals won't rake up within a snap in a finger. 

Also: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can honestly see the Wii U being Nintendo's first real commercial failure since the Virtual Boy. COMPLETELY unprepared to deal with the game drought, in every conceivable way, and no price drop as a result of having no content to interest those waiting for one. And because they were so stupid with the Wii U launch, choosing to focus on a gimmick rather than compelling, high quality content, the 3DS will suffer, because they will have to decide whether to support a winner, or divert support from the winner to the loser.

At this rate, I have to wonder if exiting the console market would be ideal or not for Nintendo. At this rate, the Wii U is going to be a drag in the same way the VITA has been. It's certainly possible for the Wii U to recover the same way that PS3 and 3DS did, but can Nintendo repair its image? Third parties want nothing to do with their consoles; the only games they get are ports in the beginning, and when people decide they don't want to buy Ninja Gaiden 3 again or Batman: Arkham City again or Deus Ex: Human Revolution again, they call doom and gloom. Imagine - Nintendo focusing exclusively on the 3DS. All of their R&D, all of their third party fan dancing, all of their resources going into making one amazing console with an amazing lineup, instead of splitting the lineup.

Granted the handheld that they do it with would have to be a hybrid; maybe allow you to stream your gameplay to the TV? Wii U power?




:rofl 

So the Wii U is the Virtual Boy now? Cry me a river.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

Vita can eat my 2 inch _dick_.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

What did the Vita ever do to U?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

It raped me sideways with some cool lookin' games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Doggy style or criss cross apple sauce?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

Criss cross apple sauce stuck that dick in like a boss.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Rift Raft slap my ass then.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Get off my dick, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

You invited me on it, I just accepted.

Now your dick is mine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Invite my foot.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

Invited. 

But... How does one fuck a foot? Does yours have a hole?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, a foot can fuck up your nut sack depending on how fast the force will collide against it. So there's the answer. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't have a nutsack.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Then your gender shouldn't be possible on the pictures depicted in your album!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

They're very possible.

It's just a black hole down there.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2013)

I got ZombiU from Gamefly and I'm loving it. The tense feeling is awesome as is the atmosphere.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2013)

you two make me sick


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I got ZombiU from Gamefly and I'm loving it. The tense feeling is awesome as is the atmosphere.



You're surprising the living shit out of me.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> you two make me sick



You make me hard.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 4, 2013)

So does EA plan to abandon this console all together?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2013)

I honestly don't care whether EA abandons it or not. People should stop acting like what EA says or does is so important.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So does EA plan to abandon this console all together?



They are trying to dreamcast the WiiU


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 4, 2013)

EA is a big 3rd party company. They abandoned the dreamcast too.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> They are trying to dreamcast the WiiU



Well back in the dreamcast days they were considerably influential compared to now but they are still a noteworthy company.

EA, Ubisoft, Square, Capcom.  These are probably the only big name third party developers/publishers left to actually support the console.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope you're not implying that them abandoning the Dreamcast was what caused it to die. I don't think the Wii had much support from EA either. It doesn't matter if they're a big 3rd party company, there's tons of 3rd party companies. People are just hung up on EA because they're notoriously famous in the gaming industry for exemplifying what a lot of people think is wrong with the gaming industry as it is today. But famous is famous.

EA's support, or lack thereof, will not effect anything in the long-term.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2013)

If they dreamcast the weed, then the weed will go down as ahead of its time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> If they dreamcast the weed, then the weed will go down as ahead of its time.



Sega=Nintendo?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 4, 2013)

Sega is Nintendo reborn.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 5, 2013)

EA is sucking on Microsoft's dick because they obviously _love_ the Xbox 720, so I don't give a darn about either company.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm with Skylar on this one.^


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 5, 2013)

*10 NOT WII U GAMES THAT YOU SHOULD TOTALLY PLAY ON YOUR WII U*



Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2013)

EA is salty with Nintendo because of the origins thing... They wanted Origins running on the WiiU as the main thing.. Nintendo said NO..


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2013)

Would've been cool..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> They are trying to dreamcast the WiiU



Hopefully they'll Dreamcast themselves to oblivion because after their "unprecedented" support for the Wii U, Online passes, and SimCity in general, i'm honestly ready to stay away from nearly anything they produced that isn't Criterion's work.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't even know what games we are talking about, here...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

*Nintendo Now Giving Out Free Development Kits to Third-Party Developers?*



> Jonathan Holme, writer, podcaster, animator, and video guy at Destructoid, has announced via Twitter that he has been hearing that a number of third-party developers have been receiving free Wii U development kits in an effort to entice them to design games for the system.
> 
> Thanks, Ness


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2013)

I....don't know if that's a good thing or borderline desperation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)

It's free why would they use it?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I....don't know if that's a good thing or borderline desperation.



Well, they do say panic Nintendo is the best Nintendo so....

Does anyone know if Sony has ever gave away free dev kits before?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Does anyone know if Sony has ever gave away free dev kits before?



Doesn't really matter since the ps4 is destined to have a strong 3rd party support.

Sony doesn't need to give anything or free.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

If exclusives then yes, otherwise a strong multiplatform support with superior versions would be more accurate. 

Then that kinda gives their competition an advantage, no?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2013)

Sony will only give away free shit if they get hacked again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Miyamoto says give the Wii U time for people to understand it*

"There was a period when we first released the Nintendo DS that people would say there's no way people can look at two screens at once. I almost feel like, as people get more familiar with Wii U and these touchscreen interfaces, that there is going to come a point where they feel like 'I can't do everything I want to do if I don't have a second screen'. ...I feel a device like Wii U, with its ability to continue to offer new features and that network connection and the connection to the TV and the interface, really makes it feel that it's more than just a game machine, but something that offers a lot of practical use and practical purpose in the living room. I look at it as being a very useful device that can do many different things and therefore really seems to be the device that's ideal to have in the living room." - Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2013)

*SEGA on Aliens: Colonial Marines cancellation, says 'fantastic' Wii U developments coming*

"We are constantly looking at all areas of our business and in this case have made the decision to not continue development of the Wii U version. Rest assured that we have some fantastic developments for Wii U in the pipeline which we will announce at a later date." - SEGA statement


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Damnit Malv late again......

More Sega announcements for Wii U? Wonder what it will be....


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2013)

More of Sonic's bullshit.

I really hope not.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Miyamoto says give the Wii U time for people to understand it*
> 
> "There was a period when we first released the Nintendo DS that people would say there's no way people can look at two screens at once. I almost feel like, as people get more familiar with Wii U and these touchscreen interfaces, that there is going to come a point where they feel like 'I can't do everything I want to do if I don't have a second screen'. ...I feel a device like Wii U, with its ability to continue to offer new features and that network connection and the connection to the TV and the interface, really makes it feel that it's more than just a game machine, but something that offers a lot of practical use and practical purpose in the living room. I look at it as being a very useful device that can do many different things and therefore really seems to be the device that's ideal to have in the living room." - Shigeru Miyamoto




What kind of stupid shit is this old man saying? This was the question that he was asked:



> The Nintendo Wii U has seen its star dim somewhat since its launch in November 2012. Worldwide sales numbers for the console have been disappointing and *some gamers have complained that the number of desirable games for the system hasn't grown quickly enough.*



And he answers by saying that "customers needs to understand and embrace this "new technology".."? 


Miyamoto why don't you stop preaching about this "new technology",stop treating your customers like idiots and release some god damn games?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Shiggy: Patients is a virtue, my young grasshopper. 

(I wish they asked that question towards Iwata instead though).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Miyamoto why don't you stop preaching about this "new technology",stop treating your customers like idiots and release some god damn games?



Most of the customers are idiots.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

The customer's always *right*. 



"Shion" said:


> More of Sonic's bullshit.
> 
> I really hope not.



What did Sonic ever do to U?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I guess I'm right then


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Apr 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Miyamoto says give the Wii U time for people to understand it*
> 
> "There was a period when we first released the Nintendo DS that people would say there's no way people can look at two screens at once. I almost feel like, as people get more familiar with Wii U and these touchscreen interfaces, that there is going to come a point where they feel like 'I can't do everything I want to do if I don't have a second screen'. ...I feel a device like Wii U, with its ability to continue to offer new features and that network connection and the connection to the TV and the interface, really makes it feel that it's more than just a game machine, but something that offers a lot of practical use and practical purpose in the living room. I look at it as being a very useful device that can do many different things and therefore really seems to be the device that's ideal to have in the living room." - Shigeru Miyamoto



This doesn't really make sense that miyamoto is asking the consumers to be patient. It's really the developers he needs to talk to to get some good titles on the system. Consumers care about two things

Good games and not having to pay for shit unnecessarily. The Wii U at  least doesn't have that always online shit so it's really the games.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

Why is Miyamoto the one in the interview? Where's Iwata?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 6, 2013)

Seriously, Iwata should be better suited at doing interviews like these. No offense to Miyamoto but Iwata's just seems more capable at getting answers across lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone else enjoyed ZombiU? Game got panned by some, loved by others in terms of critics. I am reallye njoying it. Is it perfect? No, but it's damn good on things that count. Actually the feeling of survival and tense atmosphere.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck, now I want to play it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, it took me 2 months to realize that my WiiU Pro controller could be used with Sonic AllStars Racing :S

Now I can stop wasting my AA batteries on the Wiimotes when playing the game


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2013)

Dumbass!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2013)

^I prefer to call it a mere oversight


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

We both know what it was.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> We both know what it was.



...Butt sex?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

You're on the right track.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> You're on the right track.



Like always


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 8, 2013)

Ass ass ass. 

Op, there we go... The gif *decided* to finally work.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 8, 2013)

*Square-Enix details restructuring plans, just how much they've lost*



> The following comments and details come from former Square Enix president Yoichi Wada ...
> 
> - Square-Enix bases projected game sales off of game quality and Metacritic scores
> - forecasts are based on 80-90% of the total sales potential of each title
> ...





WOW.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 9, 2013)

Holy shit this guy's arrogance


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

He's got nothin..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 9, 2013)

For an analyst touting himself to be rational his logic is flawed as fuck. Jesus lol, such a freaking poser XD


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

Ahh just let him.

He'll fall flat on his face... Just watch.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2013)

I want Pachter job


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2013)

#lolPatcher#


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 9, 2013)

Pachter is _so_ awesome. :amazed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 9, 2013)

> "We have done everything we can do to adapt and respond to the drastically changing environment. However, we have not been able to accomplish satisfactory results since FY2011," Wada said. "I intended to do what had to be done, but these results came despite my best efforts. We are performing negatively in the Amusement sector, negative in EUR/NA console games, and although Social Media Games are doing well, *MMO is not performing to the level we anticipated.*
> 
> "The seeds that we have planted have by chance, or by necessity, all worked in synch negatively resulting in a huge loss for FY2013."





Doubt we'll be seeing DQX stateside, going by these comments.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2013)

Remember when MMOs were going to change video games forever?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2013)

That was a thing at one point?


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 9, 2013)

If DQX was released for the Wii U without a monthly fee, then I can guarantee that it will sell well. Hell, even I would buy it then. But Square Enix are going to be dumbasses about it, so it will sell horribly as it is.

Make DQX free-to-play like DC Universe Online, or you are just wasting your fucking time, Square Enix.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2013)

Monthly fee when you already bought it.
Of course it sells badly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 9, 2013)

Patcher Should Quit The Analyst Business Because He Smell And Is Ugly As A Rotten Tooth Decay. 

See what i did there?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

I think I like this Patcher mother fucker...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TE7kXJe0PUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 9, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I think I like this Patcher mother fucker...



If you like him so much then why don't you go and marry him?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 9, 2013)

*Deep Silver (Saints Row & Dead Island) Says No Wii U Games From Us*





> *Metro*



DING DING DING. And that's the other which is no wonder why they aren't bothering.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not gay.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

No Dead Island on Wii U?

No loss.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Keep telling yourself that.



You guys sound like your on Community lol. nothing to like with pachter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2013)

confirmed..


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 10, 2013)

Krory said:


> No Dead Island on Wii U?
> 
> No loss.



I'm with her.^

DI kinda sucked anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2013)

My review of ZombiU (Highlight surprise of the year so far) 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvkGu8StNy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> My review of ZombiU (Highlight surprise of the year so far)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvkGu8StNy4[/YOUTUBE]



the game rocks... A lot of sites hated it because it was not easy enough or not too much action or too much horror..


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2013)

Indeed. Though I checked gameranking. It seems very mixed. From scores ranging 4 all the way up to 9. That's pretty awesome!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 10, 2013)

Goddamn it... Now I have to fucking get it.

Fuck you mother fuckers.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2013)

Wasn't Dead Island that terrible game where the zombies' levels scaled with you so regular enemies were always annoying no matter what weapons you had?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, it was that bull-ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a ton of fun in Dead Island despite the flaws. Shit was straight out fun!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2013)

*Nintendo Stock Jumps By 11 Percent*



> *After the yen reached a three-year low against the euro, Japanese video game company Nintendo’s stock jumped more than 10 percent.* Nintendo depends on Europe for a third of its sales, and due, in part, to the weakening of the yen, the company has seen an 11 percent increase in stock value, which currently stands at 11,850 yen – *the biggest gain since 2008.*





Yay.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't believe it.

Pachter says Nintendo is going to die.

He's always right.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Wasn't Dead Island that terrible game where the zombies' levels scaled with you so regular enemies were always annoying no matter what weapons you had?



And your kick was more useful than any weapon you picked up, and firearms were discouraged because they sucked so much (unless you were, conveniently, the black girl... kind of like how the Chinese girl was conveniently good at using ninja swords).


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2013)

And dub-tee-effs, did someone just call me a chick?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> Don't believe it.
> 
> Pachter says Nintendo is going to die.
> 
> He's always right.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYxCrugJj_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I had a ton of fun in Dead Island despite the flaws. Shit was straight out fun!



There goes any credibility to your review.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2013)

A ton of people had fun with it. So suck my dick


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2013)

You know Shion would, so why are you telling him to?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo Stock Jumps By 11 Percent*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo is doomed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2013)

If we were on GameFAQs, the typical response to this type of news would be "11% of a turd is still just 11% more turd haha roflmao".


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> A ton of people had fun with it. So suck my dick



A ton of people also think Justin Bieber is the most musically-talented person this generation.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> A ton of people had fun with it. So suck my dick





Krory said:


> A ton of people also think Justin Bieber is the most musically-talented person this generation.



Suck _that_ dick, Colonel. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You know Shion would, so why are you telling him to?



And this is the obviousness of the truth.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> A ton of people also think Justin Bieber is the most musically-talented person this generation.



Objectively, he is talented. He just decided to squander it on forgettable pop music and being an overall unlikable person. Like Kanye West.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't you diss Kanye.. Kanye is the reason I became a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo Stock Jumps By 11 Percent*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think all the Japanese companies had a rise in their stock due to yen becoming weak compared to the dollar and euro. 

On other news,The wii u sales dropped in Japan from last week according to this: 

Yay?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If we were on *NeoGAF*, the typical response to this type of news would be "11% of a turd is still just 11% more turd haha roflmao".



Fixed. 

@Steve. So did the PS Vita, yay? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



/ObviousSarcasm




It was expected anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

And on Gamefaqs.

Them butthurt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9JWCvjA6Wic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2013)

What in the fuck did I just look at?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2013)

So...where all the WiiU games at? 

The only game I'm really logging serious time with is Sonic Allstars Racing. I didn't exactly get the system for a 3rd party game 

Don't get me wrong I like Nintendo Land, but like the Sonic Racing game it's mostly used as a party game for me and earns it keeps when you get to the 3-5 player limit. However, I'm still waiting for a Nintendo game that will keep me entertained even in single player mode. And unfortunately, I'm still weary of Monster Hunter since it involves a lot of investment (time-wise) which means I have to be sure that I'll really enjoy the game. 

*In the mean time goes back to playing my PS2 games since there aren't any PS3 games worth my attention*



Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]9JWCvjA6Wic[/YOUTUBE]



I'll never look at the Ghost Busters movies the same way again....


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

You're gonna keep asking yourself that question for a few more months.

Welcome to my world.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2013)

The only game I'm looking forward to coming out this year is Pokemon X and Y (3DS). There's no other game I can think for any system (WiiU, PS3, 360, Vita, etc...) that I'm looking forward to seeing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 15, 2013)

Wait ti'll E3 2013. 

Btw Kira, are you getting a PS4?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The only game I'm looking forward to coming out this year is Pokemon X and Y (3DS). There's no other game I can think for any system (WiiU, PS3, 360, Vita, etc...) that I'm looking forward to seeing.



I can only think of 'The last of Us'.

Besides that, nothing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Wait ti'll E3 2013.



That's the only hope I have going for me.



> Btw Kira, are you getting a PS4?



Not at launch. I'll wait until there's a 'must have' game. That and I don't see a point in getting the first batch. It's not like the system will be backwards compatible. I'm still trying to make full use of my PS3, but I end up using it 90% of the time to play my entire library of PS2 games.  The last PS3 game I purchased was Persona4 Arena (which I pre-ordered). 

But who knows, maybe they'll be some ground breaking announcement by Sony that will dupe me into throwing money at them on launch day.



"Shion" said:


> I can only think of 'The last of Us'.
> 
> Besides that, nothing.




I almost forgot about that game despite everyone bombarding me with info about it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

I just remember it out of fucking nowhere.

If it's release date ain't written on your wall, shrug it off.

Didn't care too much for Bioshock Infinite when it was out; played it and it rocked.

Moral was that I didn't suffer the wait time because my shits were spent on other things.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Tales Of Symphonia Is The Most "Successful" Series Entry In The West, Says Producer*

Tales series producer Hideo Baba believes that Tales of Symphonia, the fifth game in the series, was the most popular game in the franchise overseas.
In an interview with Destructoid, Baba explained why he felt it made the most impact in the West:

*I believe the success of Tales of Symphonia has multiple factors to it, the first being that it was the first Tales title that was rendered in 3D polygons, so we believe that was a huge component to its success. Another huge component was that we had a lot of support from Nintendo, so that allowed us to reach out to a broader audience that we weren?t able to reach before.*

In that same interview, Baba said that the series could make it to the Wii U should the system become more successful.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 16, 2013)

It will likely be several years before a Tales game is even announced for the Wii U. Now the PS3 and 3DS on the other hand...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2013)

I played and enjoyed ToS, surprisingly...

I hate every other takes game since, though.

Pieces of shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2013)

*Japan - Nintendo Direct Luigi special for April 17th, Wii U/3DS content, Wii U update hits next week*



> This will be the same time as Europe and North America's events. It will feature both 3DS and Wii U content. A look at the Wii U update is planned. The update is due out in Japan next week.





Get hyped.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

They've given me no reason to hype.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I played and enjoyed ToS, surprisingly...
> 
> I hate every other takes game since, though.
> 
> Pieces of shit.



the series went downhill since then.. The only Tales game that is good as ToS is ToV.. Vesperia did so many things right.. after that all the Tales games are averages..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

**More Mario Party**

WILL THE HORROR NEVER END?!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Haven't played ToV.

Wasn't that for PSP or something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

Lookadat. Yoshi's Island. Cute.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

Still no launch date for Pikmin 3?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Earthbound is coming to the WiiU VC in North America and Europe later this year.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Also, new flying Pikmin.  So cute.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 17, 2013)

Nintendo Direct revealed that Game & Wario will be released in NA on June 28. About fucking time, Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Summary of the (little) WiiU news:

Earthbound coming to the WiiU VC in NA and EU later this year
More Game & Wario info
System update coming next week that vastly increases OS performance and adds in the Virtual Console for the WiiU
More Pikmin 3 info, introduced a new type of Pikmin

It looks like Nintendo is dropping the 3DS bombs now so they can spend all of E3 dropping WiiU bombs. 

Though I still expect another 3DS mini-conference after their main conference like last year.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 17, 2013)

So pikmin was delayed till August 4?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like many of us still have a long hiatus from getting a Weed.

Thank Christ, by the time I buy one we will have had some good titles released.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So pikmin was delayed till August 4?



Lets be glad that they didn't wait until another two months to gives us a damned release date.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

What would it have mattered?


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 18, 2013)

Release dates for future Wii U games (might not be legit)

Source:


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

The fact that it says "super secret" means it's super stupid. 

Fake.

Come on, son. . .  I thought you were better than that.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 18, 2013)

Secrecy doesn't mean anything these days.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Age of the internet, ma trigga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2013)

Couldn't care less about whether leaked release dates are fake. I just want my Mario Kart U out 

And when it does come out they better allow pro controllers.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Why wouldn't they?

I'd boycott that shit so hard if Nintendo were to be that stupid. 

I'm looking semi-forward to that shit, too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2013)

very confidential


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Why wouldn't they?
> 
> I'd boycott that shit so hard if Nintendo were to be that stupid.
> 
> I'm looking semi-forward to that shit, too.



I just hope not. With Mario Kart Wii, we used the gamecube controllers for multiplayer action because I got sick and tired of replacing the AA batteries on the wiimotes after weekend long gaming sessions. 

Sonic All Star Racing use of the pro controllers show that it could easily be implemented for Mario Kart game play so let's hope they don't use the same line of reasoning they did for NSMBU. I can understand Nintendo Land not using the pro controllers because they wanted to show off the interaction between the gamepad controller and the Wiimotes but what was the harm in allowing it for NSMBU?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

They're forcing the control on you.

It's their plan and will continue to be their plan.

That's the gimmick this time, the fucking control, which I could give less of a shit about. 

Like I said, if they don't make the pro compatible for MK, then fuck it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2013)

The WiiU virtual console better allow us to use the pro controllers 

And hopefully the update will truly speed up the load times. 


I also realized that I haven't played any Wii games since buying the WiiU. Then again, I often used the gamecube controllers for the majority of Wii Games I had. 

Then again, I haven't played a PS3 game in over 6 months. The last 3 games I played on my PS3 were all PS2 games. (i.e. Persona 3, 4, Yugioh: DOR)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0XO4AjilyGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 21, 2013)

Question: What would you guys think of Nintendo making the Vitural Console a subscription based service, but with unlimited use like Netflix streaming?


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 21, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Question: What would you guys think of Nintendo making the Vitural Console a subscription based service, but with unlimited use like Netflix streaming?



Fuck that shit. I like my VC games the way they are.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Fj7AjSekEaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder when the update will be up?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder when the update will be up?



*Wii U System Update Rumoured For Release On Thursday*



> According to Emily Rogers the Wii U System Update is rumoured to be releasing this Thursday April 25. Following the update, the virtual console line-up ? previously thought to arrive today ? is scheduled for release on Friday, along with Miiverse paving the ground on Mobiles and PC sometime this week. The maintenance report will give you some detail as to when and if this update is happening, but it looks like we?ll just have to wait for confirmation from Nintendo.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 23, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The WiiU virtual console better allow us to use the pro controllers



LOL, what are you smoking? Wii U VC games support the GamePad, Wii U Pro Controller, Wii Remote (on NES games anyway), Classic Controller, and Classic Controller Pro. I played Kirby's Adventure with both the Game Pad and Wii U Pro Controller. It sounds like you haven't even bought a Wii U VC game, even though that thirty cent promotion has been going on for months.

But in my honest opinion, the regular Wii Classic Controller is the best controller for 2D VC games.



Death-kun said:


> I wonder when the update will be up?



I'll be glad whenever it's up. The Wii U's OS is utter shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 24, 2013)

Iwata appointed as NoA CEO


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Iwata appointed as NoA CEO


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

I think this is actually a really good choice. Iwata is a very level-headed and humble person, and most of the lesser known Japanese games on Nintendo consoles that we get are probably thanks to him pushing for them to be localized. As CEO of NoA, he's in a perfect position to gauge the potential of the western audiences for himself. 

Also, Reggie Fils-aime is still president and COO of NoA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I think this is actually a really good choice. Iwata is a very level-headed and humble person, and most of the lesser known Japanese games on Nintendo consoles that we get are probably thanks to him pushing for them to be localized. As CEO of NoA, he's in a perfect position to gauge the potential of the western audiences for himself.
> 
> Also, Reggie Fils-aime is still president and COO of NoA.





> And where are the conflicting reports that had Iwata state that if Nitendo did not meet their goals within a few years then Iwata would stand down as President of Nintendo.
> 
> Instead he now has both roles of NOA CEO and President of the whole company!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

Buu!-but Iwata was suppose to be fired for ruining Nintendoooo--!!!!!! -NeoGaf

Maybe this will shove a dagger in the mouths of zealots who were abdament on wanting Iwata's position to get kicked out because Nintendo prefers doing this stategies differently than MS/Sony.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 24, 2013)

*North America's Wii U VC Launch Lineup Revealed*



> Eight titles available at launch
> 
> Nintendo has revealed via its Wii U Facebook account the launch lineup for the Wii U Virtual Console.
> 
> ...



Bad launch lineup is bad. There are only four games that aren't already part of the Famicom VC Trial Campaign. I wasn't expecting much out of the VC, but my God...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

If they do 8 titles every week we'll be well off. 

If not...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If they do 8 titles every week we'll be well off.
> 
> If not...



They better do that.
They can make a killing off it.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If they do 8 titles every week we'll be well off.
> 
> If not...



Stop it now, this is Nintendo we're talking about. 

I can see at the most one to three Wii U VC games every week, but they'll likely even skip weeks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2013)

The only game I want for the Virtual Console is *TMNT IV: Turtles in Time*, but I have a feeling that will never come to pass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2013)

So Nintendo makes a profit but still pulls the usual "It made money but it didn't pull sufficient momentum of bullshit buzzwords" that every company seems to be blurting these days despite those games selling more than 1, 2 or even 3 million.

KEEP REACHING FOR THE SKIES, BIG NAME COMPANIES.

That said, cool that they manage to recover, Iwata is a cool cat in my book.



Asa-Kun said:


> Maybe this will shove a dagger in the mouths of zealots who were abdament on wanting Iwata's position to get kicked out *because Nintendo prefers doing this stategies differently than MS/Sony.*



If anything it's becoming more and more like those 2 companies with the WiiU.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

Nintendo made money, just not as much as they wanted. That basically sums up their financial report in the simplest way possible. 

NeoGAF, GameFAQs and other cesspools of ignorance are exploding, though, because it seems as though no one on the internet understands business basics and all they do is look at the word "loss" and big numbers and start crying "NINTENDOOMED" from the rooftops.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2013)

> X made money, just not as much as they wanted.



This generation in a nutshell.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

Basically.

Though I am surprised that Nintendo still made a profit even though they failed to sell as many WiiUs as they wanted. The original prediction was 5.5 mil, but then they cut their prediction back to 4 mil and they still didn't make it, they only ended up selling 3.45 mil. And they want to sell another 8 million by the end of the next fiscal year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

Wait, so Nintendo made money despite it not meeting their expectations?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, they did. They just didn't make as much as they thought they would.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

*Upcoming Nintendo software starting April 2013*





-Monolith Soft's new project confirmed for Western release


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)

> I have a question about the board members. Currently there are no females on the board. I do not remember all of the past board members, so it might just be the case now; however, I wonder whether there are some problems in educating and cultivating people at Nintendo.





> In my understanding, your point is that because there are no female board members at Nintendo, whether there is something hindering the efforts of the female employees. Is that correct?
> 
> Well, first of all, Nintendo has many female employees, and among these people, many are actively working as administrators and managers. On the other hand, when we decide our board members, we choose the ones that can form the best possible management team to run Nintendo’s business for the fiscal year ahead. So it is just a coincidence that there are no female members on the current board; but this does not imply that we would not to select females for our board or that there is an atmosphere that female employees could never become board members.
> 
> Besides, Nintendo’s platforms have almost the same number of female users as male users, which is extremely rare in the gaming industry. In cases of other companies’ platforms, the user proportion between males and females is about 70:30, or something like 75%:25%. Although gaming was originally favored predominantly by males and it has long been said that games are for children and young male adults, the number of female users increased tremendously while the Nintendo DS and the Wii were expanding the gaming populations. However, if we fail to reflect females’ points of views sufficiently in all aspects in our business, including not only product development, creation and sales but also in the management that leads the company, I believe we will not be able to realize the products that will be well accepted by women in the market. Therefore, although we currently have no female board members, we would highly appreciate it if you could understand that there is nothing hindering female employees’ efforts.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

*Nintendo FY2013 results briefing - details (on going)*



Important shizz here guys!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Brb off to get funds

High frequency trading ...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2013)

ummmm.....what was their thought process in this?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

G4 died E3 sucks. Silliconera


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 25, 2013)

LMJ said:


> ummmm.....what was their thought process in this?



My thoughts on this is that Nintendo is not gonna win this years e3. I don't like the idea to be honest,watching a press conference live has become a tradition for me and some of my friends. It sucks that they are not doing it anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2013)

It's because no one wins at e3 anymore.
Make the new tradition watching nintendo directs.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like I only need to take 2 days off work now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Good, Nintendo wants your money.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2013)

> Nintendo?s social network, Miiverse, is now accessible via smartphones, browsers and other devices. To access it, go to the website miiverse.nintendo.net, which is ?still a beta version? and doesn?t include all features of Miiverse on Wii U. Below is a list of things you can?t do on the beta version.
> 
> Make new posts in a community
> Create handwritten posts and comments
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Yet you can go on Miiverse with the Vita^

Oh well a beta is a beta


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)

Nintendo could still win E3 if their software and demos generate enough buzz. And even if they don't win E3 they still win the rest of the year because Nintendo Directs are one of the smartest things Nintendo has ever done.

I don't know why people think it's a big deal for Nintendo to have a conference aside from it being tradition. They're going to be focusing on showing off their software for the gamers  instead of trying to appeal to analysts and investors with buzzwords and ridiculous performances and people are _upset_ about it?

I'd be happy if Sony or Microsoft did the same kind of thing too. 

Also, you don't have to have a big conference at E3 to win. Ubisoft won last year.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> * I'd be happy if Sony or Microsoft did the same kind of thing too. *
> 
> Also, you don't have to have a big conference at E3 to win. Ubisoft won last year.



No, fuck that. I look forward to the big conferences each year at E3.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)

Why? They're a shitfest year after year and they're geared towards mindless casuals, investors and dudebros while they down their daily dose of gamer fuel Mountain Dew and spicy Cheetos. I don't blame Nintendo for finally saying "Fuck that", now they're going to focus on displaying their software like people have been crying for them to do.

The only real worthwhile reason to watch E3 is to see what other developers are working on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2013)

> Why? They're a shitfest year after year and they're geared towards mindless casuals, investors and dudebros while they down their daily dose of gamer fuel Mountain Dew and spicy Cheetos.



Dude. You just answered your own question. And Nintendo's conferences haven't been much better.

Like I said, it's always fun to watch them play limbo and see how low can they go.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2013)

> Last night, Nintendo announced that, unlike previous years, it will not be hosting a traditional press conference at this year?s Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3). However, Nintendo will still be a part of the upcoming expo, in which it plans to hold smaller events and showcase its new video games. To avoid confusion, via its official Twitter account, E3 confirmed that Nintendo will indeed be at E3 2013.
> 
> Hey, everyone! To avoid confusion, yes, Nintendo is still at E3 and we?re looking forward to their news and games. #E32013


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2013)

Week is almost over and still no update for Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> My thoughts on this is that Nintendo is not gonna win this years e3. I don't like the idea to be honest,watching a press conference live has become a tradition for me and some of my friends. It sucks that they are not doing it anymore.




**SIGH**

*Nintendo Will Still Be At E3 2013*



> *Hey, everyone! To avoid confusion, yes, Nintendo is still at E3 and we’re looking forward to their news and games. #E32013*





There, now we can put this overblown BS to rest. Thank you interwebz, for reminding me of how most online users can't even be arsed to read the entire paragraph instead of just the headline while jumping the gun. 

And i agree with Death-Kun. Sony's exclusive PS4 reveal (2nd half) was better than their recent shit E3 conferences anyhow. Just like Nintendo's ND compared to their own conferences too.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 25, 2013)

What makes you think I didn't read the article Asa? Nintendo are not having a press conference at e3 and that's it. They are gonna make some small events for some of their games and have playable demos which is something that companies like Sony,Microsoft,EA,and many others have been doing for a while now. The deference is that these companies are gonna have a press conference and then they will have playable demos and closed or public events for their games.

 Its very well known that e3 will generate them more buzz than Lots of their directs combined. It's not very smart to ditch e3. And for what reason? To save money?


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2013)

Not having their own conference could massively backfire for them. I mean Directs are great but they're no way as big as E3, no matter how bad they get.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Week is almost over and still no update for Wii U.



NINTENDOMINATION.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

They said it was coming on Friday or the 25th.

Hmm I wonder when I should get a WiiU, perhaps  they'll have new bundles. I hope  they still have the ZombiU bundles in stock


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What makes you think I didn't read the article Asa? Nintendo are not having a press conference at e3 and that's it. They are gonna make some small events for some of there games and have playable demos which is something that companies like Sony,Microsoft,EA,and many others have been doing for a while now. The deference is that these companies are gonna have a press conference and then they will have playable demos and closed or public events for their games.
> 
> It very well known that e3 will generate them more buzz than Lots of their directs combined.



I never said you didn't read, Steve  (though i was rather a little baffled with your interpretation upon Nintendo not winning a conference, as if winning E3 will mean much if you can't keep the results consistent upon launch. But that's not to say that anything can't happen). I was talking about the idiots online that flipped the gun about Nintendo not coming to E3 at all which improperly reported among many journalists (that includes the lazy ones who copy/paste second hand information) with their heads up their rectums. Nintendo are still doing a presentation at E3, just not as a traditional press conference like their past E3 showings because they want to wind it down to software announcements and such towards the audience of people that actually demand it. Instead of, like Death-kun said, casuals and investor circle jerking. What's really wrong with that? They're still going to announce their big games coming year (and maybe next year too?) at E3 2013. So in a way i believe people are totally blowing this out of proportion instead of looking closer to what the events could possibly accomplish if done right.

And yet Nintendo are still going to attend E3 to announce more news on what their titles are going to be. All isn't lost yet, and this still hasn't changed my optimism around Nintendo's goals towards escalating the 3DS & Wii U's future.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

^ Im pretty confident they intend to start revving up their campaign come summer


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

This post basically sums up this whole ordeal about Nintendo and E3 along with reactions.



> Nintendo: "So we're not doing a pressconference this year at E3. We'll be there with demos and our future line-up. We'll have meetings with partners and the media. There will be Nintendo Directs communicating our announcements towards everybody at home.
> 
> Part of GAF: "Oh man, no conference? What about the games!?"
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah the updates live. Anyone play the challenge mode in Rayman yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)

Updating now!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude. You just answered your own question. And Nintendo's conferences haven't been much better.
> 
> Like I said, it's always fun to watch them play limbo and see how low can they go.



Oh, I was asking why specifically to LMJ because I know he doesn't fall under any of those categories.  That's what I meant. And I know Nintendo's haven't been good, none of the Big 3 are anymore.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

Update is liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2013)

Keep getting Unable to Connect to Server errors.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Because E3 isnt based anymore so why waste all the money on champagne with dogs riding ponies? Just show off your games being released this year and dont sit around talking about it. Then go off to the side and talk up your strategies & system to the investors. Then release the storm on the fans directly,Nintendo style.

Honestly you have to consider this. What is Nintendo going to bring besides Mario and Zelda that's going to be big. That's what they need to show to gamers to get them to buy the console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

See it's confirmed that you can adjust screen size after the update for the Wii U. Can anyone comment further on this?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2013)

Hm. Whatever. 

I'm just a little scared for Nintendo is all. Weird stuff is going on and I don't trust weird.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, I was asking why specifically to LMJ because I know he doesn't fall under any of those categories.  That's what I meant. And I know Nintendo's haven't been good, none of the Big 3 are anymore.



Too lazy to scroll up and read all of the posts so what did you ask?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Meh, ain't worth it then. If it was a Sony or Microsoft thread i would put forth the effort but...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Dont you ignore me now


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Blah, oh well I updated my street pass data in etrian odyssey, back to castlevania then.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)

Just added you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone know what the summer Wii U update will be for?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2013)

Finished installing the update. I notice quite a few changes, but I haven't seen much different in the OS speed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Finished installing the update. I notice quite a few changes, but I haven't seen much different in the OS speed.



Because you've been using LoveFilm too much. Stop jocking the system and perhaps it wont be so damn zetta slow


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome man >:3


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2013)

Using Nintendo Direct to advertise software is stupid. People on Nintendo Direct already own the console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

.....They're not advertising via the directs.... come on remchu read.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, boy!



Challenge mode! Get at me suckaz!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

So how many of you here played little inferno?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you have the Cave or Trine 2? Or maybe you got Toki Tori2.

3 Gamecube games I'd love to see on the Wii U VC? Skies of Arcadia, Baten Kraitos and Tales of Symphonia. Add Viewtiful Joe 1&2 and we're golden

NOW PLAY EARTHBOUND....... Say if they bring Chrono Trigger to the Wii U what version do you think I'tll be because I'd love to play it on the Wii U too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2013)

The Virtual Console has officially launched. I had to pay $1.50 for Super Mario World to be playable on my WiiU, but I knew that was coming. I hope the other Wii Virtual Console titles I purchased in the past are made available soon...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

So when can I have mah Chrono Trigga!?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2013)

Digital Deluxe Promotion worked awesome for me. Was basically able to get Kirby's Adventure for free (despite it being $0.30 which is almost free anyway) as well as Super Mario World (only cost $1.50 to upgrade to WiiU version). Getting that 10% back will be awesome when it comes to getting stuff on the WiiU eShop.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey what the fuck? I'm putting up beast numbers in the Rayman challenges and none of you suckers is even trying them out. Ya'll need to stop sleeping on that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

*Iwata Is Aware That People Believe That Wii U Is Underpowered And Says This Is A Misunderstanding*



> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has told investors that he is aware that a large number of developers and consumers believe that the Wii U is significantly underpowered and says that this is a misunderstanding. Iwata says that Nintendo really need to remedy this idea. *He also told investors that a number of third-party developers aren’t supporting the console, but he believes that once third-party developers start producing hit franchises on the Wii U then other developers will think again about developing for the platform. Iwata understands that this won’t happen overnight, but Nintendo is working on revitalising Wii U after the summer.*





It's not really a misunderstanding Mr. Iwata. The console is still not a significantly powered one compared to what the competitors will show off, it's pretty realistic. 

Either way i'm glad he realizes that third parties are sticking their noses away from the Wii U currently, and that he wants/needs to remedy the situation after Summertime. So this should be a good indicator that Nintendo does care about third party support as well as having to go out and help publish localization from Japan to levitate the 3DS's momentum overseas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



You have no idea how much those games will improve things on the 3ds and wii U.
Golden sun on the wii U wonder if it will happen.
Golden sun in hd


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

I guess he's trying to avoid the third party curse of the Wii where the console either had toned down ports that looked nothing like the original games or was excluded altogether.

Depending how much third party games are willing to bet on graphics, there's a chance it will feel some of that curse.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2013)

Once the PS4 and 720 are out we'll also end up seeing how many developers really strive for cutting edge graphics or if it will be too expensive to do so. If developers stick to PS3/360-level graphics (with advanced/more streamlined effects thanks to the PS4/720's specs), it's more possible for WiiU to get ports of those games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

Haven't seen anything impressive from the ps4.
Have seen impressive games on the 360 and ps3 however.
Even the wii has impressive games in it's own right.
Really the whole graphics thing is just a bullshit excuse when you can make a game look like this on the wii U
[YOUTUBE]y5YnH2SCNxU[/YOUTUBE]
Or like this on the ps2


For all of their so called graphical power they just seem to be going lower and lower; ending up forgetting the tools they have always had.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, now i understand why i left NeoGAF for months again. The amount of spinning in a thread regarding about the topic makes my brain want to burst, as if the people who wanted Iwata's head from his position (especially when he just got promoted) are as butthurt as ever. 

I mean really, he wants revenge on third parties for shunning the Wii U? Are we in an alternate reality?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Well, now i understand why i left NeoGAF for months again. The amount of spinning in a thread regarding about the topic makes my brain want to burst, as if the people who wanted Iwata's head from his position (especially when he just got promoted) are as butthurt as ever.
> 
> I mean really, he wants revenge on third parties for shunning the Wii U? Are we in an alternate reality?



someone compared White Knight Chronicles to X


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

What the heck,is white knight chronicles?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> What the heck,is white knight chronicles?



A failed sony project.
Mostly grey and not very open.
I tried the psp one, horrible is the word to describe it.
And the psp one came after the ps3 one and a sequel on the ps3.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Iwata Is Aware That People Believe That Wii U Is Underpowered And Says This Is A Misunderstanding*




Oh LAWD,guys at epic games are probably laughing their asses off at this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

Eww, sounds quite yucky then.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Oh LAWD,guys at epic games are probably laughing their asses off at this.



And not a single fudge was ever given.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> And not a single fudge was ever given.



Nintendo fans don't care about 3rd party titles


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

^3DS and it's Japanese audience would like to have a word with you.

Or should we assume that Sony fans don't care about Monster Hunter?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ^3DS and it's Japanese audience would like to have a word with you.
> 
> Or should we assume that Sony fans don't care about Monster Hunter?



Psp would like to have a word with you as well  not sure why are you mentioning monster hunter. 

Sony fans want monster hunter on their handheld,Nintendo fans don't care about epic and dice not wanting to support the wii u. So yeah..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

The fact that you bought the PSP into the argument while not knowing why i bought up Monster Hunter surprises me. Not that it matters since the DS master race claimed victory on it and worldwide. As will the 3DS (not like DS though) in eastern support and LTD potential by having the most units sold versus the rest of the competition (console/handheld) combined for the 8th gen 

Yet they're not getting it while Nintendo fans from Japan were nice enough to exceed Monster Hunter Tri G's expectations in sales for the 3DS which earned us both a console & handheld version of MH3U because Capcom loves us more, along with one having superior eastern handheld third party support & both @ major 1st party output despite the console's category being so fucking late (unless we are talking about new IPs). So Mhm....


*Spoiler*: __ 



For the record i'm totally just playing along out of boredom. Sony's boss too.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> The fact that you bought the PSP into the argument while not knowing why i bought up Monster Hunter surprises me. Not that it matters since the DS master race claimed victory on it and worldwide.
> 
> Yet they're not getting it while Nintendo fans get both a console & handheld version of MH because Capcom loves us more, along with one having superior eastern handheld third party support & both @ major 1st party output despite the console's category being so fucking late (unless we are talking about new IPs). So Mhm....
> 
> ...



I mentioned psp because it was the place where monster hunter claimed its fame. Sony fans do care about MH  Nintendo fans have been peed on by most 3rd party developers since as long as I remember. even 3ds third party support is strictly Japanese which is not a good indecator of great support.the ps vita might pick up steam as well and have an impressive 3rd party support like the 3ds. Them Japanese people love them video game porn on sony handheld.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/1g_FDCPTJVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Iwata Is Aware That People Believe That Wii U Is Underpowered And Says This Is A Misunderstanding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I the only one who knew this was happening already? Its like the people dont read in between the lines. (It was off handedly stated in the investors meeting article that had the e3 info,clearly shows where people's focus lies)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I mentioned psp because it was the place where monster hunter claimed its fame. Sony fans do care about MH  Nintendo fans have been peed on by most 3rd party developers since as long as I remember. even 3ds third party support is strictly Japanese which is not a good indecator of great support.the ps vita might pick up steam as well and have an impressive 3rd party support like the 3ds. Them Japanese people love them video game porn on sony handheld.





**Deadlock!**



And where it transitioned to where the audience rightfully went to, the 3DS. I hear more about how SS is better to them than MH recently, so i subtly doubt that.  Consoles yep, no doubt about that. Handhelds on the other hand.....Not strictly but that would be implying Western support on handhelds were actually there, if it's not then what indicates great support?  The Vita should pick up stream in it's right time, but until then the 3DS support shall remain dominant in the Next Generation no matter what.  

I'm offended, what about *3D* pr0nz?! 

Though i will say one thing: Both of the



to me had more interesting titles from the last generations compared to consoles themselves (not to mention even the PSP had better third party support than the Wii). What would you say, Steve? 



> Am I the only one who knew this was happening already? Its like the people dont read in between the lines. (It was off handedly stated in the investors meeting article that had the e3 info,clearly shows where people's focus lies)



You Are (not) Alone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

DS and PsP do have a nice library overall.
Though the psp is supported by ps1 games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

Mhm, especially the DS. The system where i spent the majority of my gaming entertainment on for the 7th gen.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a confession to make  I never owned a ds.  neither did I own a psp.  because honestly,the society in which I live in is strictly a console audience. I never met people that played Pokemon so I never felt the need to own a DS and the only games on the psp that where worth owning in my opinion are final fantasy 7: crisis core,metal gear solid: peace walker(which I played and finished in the he collection),and final fantasy dissidia. 

Fuck me,right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2013)

No wonder you and I dont see eye to eye Steven

Lets put you in a time machine and have you grow up differently kay?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

Ds library can fly solo, that is how good it is.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2013)

well I probably deserve that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ds library can fly solo, that is how good it is.



I found a cheap online import for Tales of Hearts > 
THANK YOU PINK DS LITE!


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2013)

I wonder how Iwata is going to convince third party publishers to put games on their console as weak as it is compared to PS4 and LastBox.

I find it rather strange that Iwata is trying to convince people otherwise that it isn't under powered when he came out and said he doesn't see the current gen improving much.

Right now the best strategy they can come up with is to get the games that will be coming on the PS3  and 360 2 years into the Next Gen Cycle And see how it sells. Only that's gonna convince the publishers to even care about the wii u in the slightest sense when the PS4 picks up the pace.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I wonder how Iwata is going to convince third party publishers to put games on their console as weak as it is compared to PS4 and LastBox.



Fuck those publishers.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Fuck those publishers.



As much as i agree. The publishers have the final say in everything even if the developers themselves have different views.

Nintendo can't take up every developer under their wing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

> Right now the best strategy they can come up with is to get the games that will be coming on the PS3 and 360 2 years into the Next Gen Cycle And see how it sells. Only that's gonna convince the publishers to even care about the wii u in the slightest sense when the PS4 picks up the pace.



_Why should i by a WeedU (shion ) for X game when i can get it on my cheep and sexy PS3/360?_  

Though the same thing could be said about the Cross-gen strategy too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh btw, here's the Financial Results Briefing listed from Nintendo in case anyone missed it:


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> _Why should i by a WeedU (shion ) for X game when i can get it on my cheep and sexy PS3/360?_
> 
> Though the same thing could be said about the Cross-gen strategy too.



Obviously they are trying to sell the idea of the controller seeing that they sacrificed power for it.  Make some special gameplay mechanics that you can only see with the tablet controller as according to Miyamoto it's that special. 

If publishers can't see any returns on a game they can port easily between the PS3 and 360 they are as hell aren't going to waste time watering down their game when they make it for the PS4 and lastbox.

And it's borderline insane to think that for every game publishers deal with,they'll have a special version or different game entirely for the wii U.  Most publishers don't have time for shit like that, even worse the money.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2013)

Canute how wide exactly do you think this supposed gap is anyway? I remember the Iwata asks about the Wii U hardware and the really apparent thing is it was designed to be efficient.  Consume less electricity,generate less heat,take up less space. They fitted everything on the motherboard itself.  
Can y'all stop calling the Gamepad a tablet? Touch screen is not even seven inches

By the way that Cypher guy on that site keeps going on and on about the Wii U's tech its kinda funny 

"As a developer, I can tell you this. The problem with consoles is not clock, its RAM latency. Pushing excessive amount of clock is just a way to by-pass weak latency.
Wii U has the super fast eDRAM in abundance. And though the 1GB RAM, which is 4 times the size of the 360′s but bout half the clock, is slower, Nintendo by-passed this with MCM, packing the processors and memory chips so close to each other that they don?t really need speed to get things done. Its the most effixient use of tech I have ever come across.
I knew it.
I did some research and discovered it.
The Wii U uses the evolved CACHE based cpu, where as the others depend on CORE/CLOCK based hybrids.
The large eDRAM can be used to cache operands, and this will help a lot seeing that the Wii U uses out of order execution.
I also hear that it has a good tessellator.
Being an indie, its a wonder that the whole indie community have not bought into the wonder that is Wii U"

Someones been inhaling shrooms XD


This site is much better for news


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

It's funny because the only WiiU ports worth having is that one car game and Deus Ex: Human Revolution which isn't even out yet.

Having a controller with a screen doesn't make games magically better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

Not unless you gotta take shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Not unless you gotta take shit.



You got me there.

Although the DS is usually my default shitting apparatus.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2013)

So a 3DS developer from Scandinavia is joining in on the Wii U being more badass than it looks money printing train.

Asymetric gameplay is really a big one.
I got a really great idea for implementation of it in rpgs. Strategy RPGS can really make some interesting use of it as well. Im really looking forward to seeing how X utilizes it especially given the fact they seem to have some character drop in and out function of online along with the 3 main player party. 

Im really looking forward to seeing how its utilized in Bayonetta 2. (I have my own ideas for that style of game as well, even made one up that includes more than one gamepad XD)

Oh by the way


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2013)

Funny shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol thats not real is it^ still one of the funniest things ever XD

How about someone from Skies of arcadia, something Phantasy Star/Star Oceany Cyberpunk.

INB4 Moar Panzer Dragoon


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol thats not real is it^ still one of the funniest things ever XD
> 
> How about someone from Skies of arcadia, something Phantasy Star/Star Oceany Cyberpunk.
> 
> INB4 Moar Panzer Dragoon



Nah, it's from a site that writes false articles that pretty much makes fun of the industry all the time. There's an article about Iwata punching an invester who asked him when Nintendo is doing mobile games or another about Mark Cenry unsure if the PS4 will cost less than 2000 dollars or the 360 pizza hut app having achievements.

Yeah, funny shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

I've seen people complaining about how the size of VC games (NES, SNES) is always in 4:3 ratio and can't actively be changed to 16:9, hopefully it's something Nintendo will fix later on. More to prevent burn-in from the black bars on the sides of the screen than anything else.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> all my lol's If FIFA *and next COD are not on wii u.*



*Spanish retailer lists Call of Duty: Ghosts for Wii U*





Eat crow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



CoD.........


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2013)

Call of Duty still using an outdated as fuck graphic engine, I see.

Makes sense, though. One of the main reasons why people eat this shit so much is because it feels good when playing FPS games at 60 fps.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't blame the WiiU if the next CoD wasn't on it. As far as I can tell this one is being made by Infinity Ward, and I don't think any of the CoD games they've made have ended up being released on Nintendo systems.

Don't quote me on that, though.

I might buy Ghosts on WiiU if it gets good reviews, just to support third party games. I need an FPS in my life.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I might buy Ghosts on WiiU if it gets good reviews, just to support third party games. I need an FPS in my life.



Christ. Just wait for ANY OTHER first person shooter, man. Shit, get Human Revolution and drop the stealth approach altogether.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

That's always an option too. I'd prefer that the WiiU get Battlefield 4, but it seems unlikely at this point. I've never played the Battlefield games, but have heard that they're much better than CoD.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Spanish retailer lists Call of Duty: Ghosts for Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch please,be quite. FIFA 14 is not on wii u,You got nothing on me brah.  Battlefield 4,witcher 3,and definitely anything made by Bethesda are not gonna appear on wii u.

It's still a poor mans console


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

Only Europeans care about FIFA, stop trying to make it sound relevant.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

You also assume "no plans" means "never going to happen", which is a pretty bold jump to make.

In any case, you seem to actively hope with all your might that the WiiU will fail, even though it most likely won't.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You also assume "no plans" means "never going to happen", which is a pretty bold jump to make.
> 
> In any case, you seem to actively hope with all your might that the WiiU will fail, even though it most likely won't.



Depends on who says "no plans" if it's a company that rarely supports nintendo it's guaranteed that it won't show.

If guys like ubisoft say it the possibility is still there.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2013)

I never said that I want wii u to fail.  I want Nintendo to make a price cut ASAP. 

The more the console fails to sell well,the better the price cut will be. And I will be happy then. 

Why can't Nintendo do this:

 oh LAWD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2013)

Price cuts won't help it.


> I never said that I want wii u to fail.





> The more the console fails to sell well,the better the price cut will be.





> I will be happy then.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I never said that I want wii u to fail.  I want Nintendo to make a price cut ASAP.
> 
> The more the console fails to sell well,the better the price cut will be. And I will be happy then.
> 
> ...



You should know that price cuts don't work that well.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Depends on who says "no plans" if it's a company that rarely supports nintendo it's guaranteed that it won't show.
> 
> If guys like ubisoft say it the possibility is still there.



"No plans" means "no plans", no matter which way you look at it. You can't just decide whether it's guaranteed or not. Now that Nintendo has "caught up" anything is up in the air. The Wii simply wasn't supported with multiplats because it was embarrassingly weak. Now that Nintendo has a system that is (slightly) better than the PS3/360, who knows what devs will do. Especially if we take into account how expensive it might be to make a game maximize the potential of the PS4/720. If devs don't get their money's worth by doing so then they won't do it. 

That said, Ubisoft is supporting the WiiU completely. 



steveht93 said:


> I never said that I want wii u to fail.  I want Nintendo to make a price cut ASAP.
> 
> The more the console fails to sell well,the better the price cut will be. And I will be happy then.
> 
> ...



Why would Nintendo need to do an official price cut when retailers are already doing it for them?  Take advantage of it and buy one now before the good shit comes out and people end up wanting the systems again.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That said, Ubisoft is supporting the WiiU completely.
> .



Lord bless their souls. 

Because if they drop nintendo, nintendo is pretty fucked.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Price cuts won't help it.



What I mean is That I will be happy  if wii u gets a price cut and not that it's falling. But wii u failing is the only way Nintendo will give an early price cut.



Death-kun said:


> "No plans" means "no plans", no matter which way you look at it. You can't just decide whether it's guaranteed or not. Now that Nintendo has "caught up" anything is up in the air. The Wii simply wasn't supported with multiplats because it was embarrassingly weak. Now that Nintendo has a system that is (slightly) better than the PS3/360, who knows what devs will do. Especially if we take into account how expensive it might be to make a game maximize the potential of the PS4/720. If devs don't get their money's worth by doing so then they won't do it.
> 
> That said, Ubisoft is supporting the WiiU completely.



The deference between next gen and wii u is not as small as you think.





> Why would Nintendo need to do an official price cut when retailers are already doing it for them?  Take advantage of it and buy one now before the good shit comes out and people end up wanting the systems again.



Where I live is not the same. We don't get price cuts unless the official companies make ones. Retailers here don't stock much on consoles espically Nintendo ones because they don't sell well. They wont twitch if wii u consoles are not selling fast. Wii u where I live costs 550$.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What I mean is That I will be happy  if wii u gets a price cut and not that it's falling. But wii u falling is the only way Nintendo will give an early price cut.



An aussie?
Is that line of thinking coming from the 3ds?
3ds was a failure for nintendo because it wasn't doing any better than the ds which they wanted.
Wii U is such a failure in a way that a price cut can't happen like that.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2013)

> An aussie?


 I wish I was an Australian,then I'd get the perks of living in a developed country. But then I'd have to put up with kangaroos and spiders in my bed. 




> Is that line of thinking coming from the 3ds?
> 3ds was a failure for nintendo because it wasn't doing any better than the ds which they wanted.



Yeah I want them to do like what they did with the 3ds. First party titles are coming which is all I want from a Nintendo console. But I need a price cut to be able to invest in the console. 




> Wii U is such a failure in a way that a price cut can't happen like that.



I guess you are right. If I remember,Nintendo made money on each 3ds sold back then without the price cut. They just cut it because To make  it competitive. They probably can't do it with the wii u because it will increase the losses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> If I remember,Nintendo made money on each 3ds sold back then without the price cut. They just cut it because To make  it competitive. They probably can't do it with the wii u because it will increase the losses.



Yea.
They sold a slightly higher amount then the Ds's launch.
All in all they did pretty good on it.
The price cut resulting in the ps vita costing 100$ more minimum.
Still plenty of games to play on the 3ds excluding the large bulk of ds games you no doubt have missed. Something you can get for sure.
If the wii U can do that then everything is fine.


steveht93 said:


> I wish I was an Australian,then I'd get the perks of living in a developed country. But then I'd have to put up with kangaroos and spiders in my bed.



Even the rabid amount of rabbits are pretty bad over there.
The amount of critters over there isn't nice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> and definitely anything made by Bethesda are not gonna appear on wii u.



You say it like that's a bad thing.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Even the rabid amount of rabbits are pretty bad over there.
> The amount of critters over there isn't nice.



I heated they have problems with poisons frogs as well. They get it really hard in Australia. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> You say it like that's a bad thing.



Their games might be buggy as hell, But I enjoy their games and I have put hundreds of hours in them to call it a bad investment. Fallout 3 is one of the best games this generation in my opinion. Skyrim was good as well.

The catch with Bethesda games is that you have to buy them months after they are released to avoid the bugs. By then the games are almost completely patched


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Skyrim is just boring.


In other news I got Pandora's tower today


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Bitch please,be quite. FIFA 14 is not on wii u,You got nothing on me brah.  Battlefield 4,witcher 3,and definitely anything made by Bethesda are not gonna appear on wii u.
> 
> It's still a poor mans console



U mad bra? 

FIFA14 i could give even less of a flying fuck about than CoD (litterally, and don't take this as another case of "Ninty fan don't want no third party support!" BS), i hit a nerve that caused you to shove it in my face with games not on the Wii U so you can bet your ass that i can ruffle your jimmy johns even further son. No BF4 stinks yeah, Witcher 3 i'm not bothered with since it was intended for the PS4 either way (though i haven't checked that one out yet), considering i haven't played there games i can't tell wether or not that really affects me yet. 

Someone's grapes are sour as puss today, aren't we?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Honestly I'd like a new soccer game better than Fifa. Hell Inazuma Eleven would be great on the Wii U ( Combines my two favorite things Soccer and RPGs)

I just realized that Europe still doesnt have TVii yet. Those bastards are gonna go nuts over the soccer parts of it


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> U mad bra?
> 
> FIFA14 i could give even less of a flying fuck about than CoD (litterally, and don't take this as another case of "Ninty fan don't want no third party support!" BS), i hit a nerve that caused you to shove it in my face with games not on the Wii U so you can bet your ass that i can ruffle your jimmy johns even further son. No BF4 stinks yeah, Witcher 3 i'm not bothered with since it was intended for the PS4 either way (though i haven't checked that one out yet), considering i haven't played there games i can't tell wether or not that really affects me yet.
> 
> Someone's grapes are sour as puss today, aren't we?



Lol,look who is mad now  my point stands Asa-kun. You need more practice,making me mad requires more than that. I merely proved you wrong Asa-kun.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Take your eggo out your arse Steven, such small minded matroyshkas the lot of you.
It's important that all of you read this.



Oh by the way have any of you bought Nintendo Force?

I recommend reading news here , everywhere else is making me shake my head in exasperation.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Lord bless their souls.
> 
> Because if they drop nintendo, nintendo is pretty fucked.



Not really. It just adds to the already growing library. Say what you want, the WiiU's library is pretty damn good considering how long it's been out. People praise the Vita despite its best games being ports, remakes or PSN games, so I don't see why the WiiU shouldn't be scrutinized under the same rules. There's also the whole "Just give it a year!" thing which, I guess, doesn't apply to Nintendo because lol Nintendo, they should've had 3D Mario, Mario Kart, Zelda, Metroid, Donkey Kong, Smash Bros. and Kirby ready at launch. 



steveht93 said:


> The deference between next gen and wii u is not as small as you think.
> 
> Where I live is not the same. We don't get price cuts unless the official companies make ones. Retailers here don't stock much on consoles espically Nintendo ones because they don't sell well. They wont twitch if wii u consoles are not selling fast. Wii u where I live costs 550$.



Much smaller than the difference between the Wii and PS3/360, and significantly more so now considering Nintendo has made the jump to HD. 

Where in the world do you live? 

Also, why in the world are you not playing Bethesda games on PC anyway? After I realized the magic of modding I never went back to playing Bethesda games on consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Lets improve said argument further shall we?

Image&Form Interview @NintendoLife


> NL: What do you think of the Wii U, and do you have plans to work on the platform?
> 
> The Wii U is a lot more powerful than the general public thinks, but it hasn't been communicated successfully. It's a hard message to compose, since the console looks just as playful as the Wii, and the cute appearance of the Miiverse adds to this notion. However, for a developer it's interesting. The ocean is extremely blue there, and there are lots of opportunities. SteamWorld Dig would make for a fairly straightforward port, since the controls are the same.






> Nintendo’s Relationships with Third-parties and the power of Wii U
> 
> Iwata acknowledged that many people believe that Wii U is underpowered
> Iwata knows that Nintendo must work on remedying these misunderstandings
> ...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

This is all the same shit they said about the Wii.

"We think it's an interesting console but we have no plans to support it."

And they never did.



> He wants to fix this by creating a situation in which third parties not currently actively supporting Wii U will regret that decision once third parties that did support it start to produce hits on the system



And how does he plan to ensure third party games turn into hits?

ZombiU levels of "success" is not going to make anyone jealous.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Why does he need to tell you this now? Beside the have Atlus in their corner. Capcom,Namco and Platinum Games are gonna get the ball rolling

When summer time comes expect something paradigm shifting.

And ZombiU was per-emptively shanked. Now its going to have to pull a nintendo and keep selling through for long periods of time


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

All I can really say is let's hope for the best.

Worst comes to worst, WiiU sells 40-50 million (random number, 50% of Wii sales is probably optimistic) throughout its lifetime and we get a ton of good/great first party games with a couple of heavy hitting third party games every year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Ideally I'd hope for a library as awesome as the Gamecube's was to the Nth power but somewhere below SNES level of win.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why does he need to tell you this now? Beside the have Atlus in their corner. Capcom,Namco and Platinum Games are gonna get the ball rolling



Both Atlus and Platinum are niche devs, their games won't do much to drive sales.

Capcom has nothing lined up for the system after Resident Evil, and they've recently had to cancel several titles in development, which could impact their support of the console.

Namco similarly has nothing announced. They've already ruled out Tales of titles and were it not for their involvement with Smash they'd be counted among the list of pubs who've distanced themselves from the console.



Death-kun said:


> All I can really say is let's hope for the best.
> 
> Worst comes to worst, WiiU sells 40-50 million (random number, 50% of Wii sales is probably optimistic) throughout its lifetime and we get a ton of good/great first party games with a couple of heavy hitting third party games every year.



40-50 mil seems pretty optimistic for a worst case scenario when it's currently tracking below the Gamecube.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Half of your statements are  factually incorrect Tsurugi.

Atlus and Platinum Games may be niche, but they are the ones that have made the best console games of the 7th generation. Also given the fact that they are working with Nintendo, they're area of precision to inject the market has increased  

See when people work with Nintendo  this happens >

The last time they made a game of that quality was Vesperia (which was done by the same team) (personally my favorite team is Team Destiny ( which also did  Tales of Rebirth)(Alfa Team handles the handheld titles ( and all the ones not done by them arent as good) 
Oh by the way Symphonia is a prequel to Tales of Phantasia(both are set in Aselia)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't know about Atlus but PG has never sold much by their own admission. In mostly crossplatform games. I'm not seeing Bayo2 or 101 suddenly selling shitloads in a single console. Just not believable.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Half of your statements are  factually incorrect Tsurugi.
> 
> Atlus and Platinum Games may be niche, but they are the ones that have made the best console games of the 7th generation. Also given the fact that they are working with Nintendo, they're area of precision to inject the market has increased



Doesn't change the fact that their games don't sell systems. They definitely aren't going to see the kind of success that will entice other third parties to support the console.



> See when people work with Nintendo  this happens >
> 
> The last time they made a game of that quality was Vesperia (which was done by the same team) (personally my favorite team is Team Destiny ( which also did  Tales of Rebirth)(Alfa Team handles the handheld titles ( and all the ones not done by them arent as good)
> Oh by the way Symphonia is a prequel to Tales of Phantasia(both are set in Aselia)



Tales has pretty much always favored Japan and Sony consoles, because that is where most of their audience is situated. Western success means little to them.

Furthermore Symphonia's success was more of an example of the right game being released at the right time.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> 40-50 mil seems pretty optimistic for a worst case scenario when it's currently tracking below the Gamecube.



You're assuming that the PS4 will end up being a PS2 2.0. One of the major reasons the Gamecube sold so little was because of the PS2. The Gamecube had a great library, so lack of games certainly isn't why it failed. It just lacked in everything compared to the PS2 except for power. Hell, many people bought the PS2 just because it was a cheap DVD player. Considering that the PS4 isn't even out yet, it's hard to speculate how things will turn out. So much is up in the air right now. We just gotta wait and see. Sony and Nintendo will definitely be fighting for first place next gen. Hopefully Xbox dies and Steambox takes its place.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

It's struggling right now without any help from the PS4, I don't think how that console does is going to matter much in regards to the Wii U's success. It will sink or swim on its own merits.

A monstrously successful PS4 could put a stake through the heart of the Wii U, but even if the PS4 doesn't do well I don't think that will be any more helpful to the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Doesn't change the fact that their games don't sell systems. They definitely aren't going to see the kind of success that will entice other third parties to support the console.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly right game at the right time, but your correct about the audience. Im just hoping we dont get another Graces/Sword Of Legendia situation. There's also the incumbent question of whether or not Japan will gravitate to the PS4 as much as they did the PS3, The otaku's will buy it for sure though.( After all Sony owns all their anime and games)


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's struggling right now without any help from the PS4, I don't think how that console does is going to matter much in regards to the Wii U's success. It will sink or swim on its own merits.
> 
> A monstrously successful PS4 could put a stake through the heart of the Wii U, but even if the PS4 doesn't do well I don't think that will be any more helpful to the Wii U.



Mostly because Nintendo has barely released any games for it. Unfortunately, no matter how vocal the minority is, regarding people wanting third party games on the WiiU, most people want Nintendo home consoles for Nintendo first party games. Then when devs take a chance they get burned, like Activision did with Black Ops 2. It's very unfortunate for a Nintendo-only gamer. 

But hey, Nintendo says they're actively meeting with third party devs and even giving out free WiiU dev kits. Even if it doesn't help them all that much, at least it won't hurt them.

Regardless, just like in the past, owning both Nintendo's and Sony's home console will be the best combo. Sometimes I wonder if it's better this way. Gives them a way to compete against each other, I suppose.

It still baffles me how the Xbox took off in the first place. If it were any company other than Microsoft I wonder if they even would've stuck around to make a second and third console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Because Sony despite their brand power trumping, makes some of the most inane decisions ever. They're trying to be like Sega was before Sega started to make bad decisions and eat out the entirety of their financial cushion, Sony however has been short sighted from the get.(They started this idiocy with the PS2)

People are at the point where they want to see something other than Nintendo's flagship titles, until they actually see them and get wowed off their socks right before the whole complain about Zelda cycle sets in. 

So yes Im looking forward to seeing Nintendo bust out Starfox,JRPGS and their lesser known intellectual properties. Though Im starting to wonder if the reason they havent utilized their other IPs is due to the fact they havent had any ideas to leverage the hardware to bring something new to the games in their particular genre.But they have the Wii U now so no excuses I want some more Eternal Darkness.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Exactly right game at the right time, but your correct about the audience. Im just hoping we dont get another Graces/Sword Of Legendia situation. There's also the incumbent question of whether or not Japan will gravitate to the PS4 as much as they did the PS3, The otaku's will buy it for sure though.( After all Sony owns all their anime and games)



In terms of Japan it's pretty much PS4 or nothing. Microsoft consoles are completely ignored, and the Wii U is selling sub 10k units every week, worse than the Vita.

The PS4 will basically have a very open playing field without any strong competitors when it releases in Japan.



Death-kun said:


> Mostly because Nintendo has barely released any games for it. Unfortunately, no matter how vocal the minority is, regarding people wanting third party games on the WiiU, most people want Nintendo home consoles for Nintendo first party games. Then when devs take a chance they get burned, like Activision did with Black Ops 2. It's very unfortunate for a Nintendo-only gamer.



It's a vicious cycle indeed, and it seems no one at Nintendo has any idea how to break it, which is a shame.



> It still baffles me how the Xbox took off in the first place. If it were any company other than Microsoft I wonder if they even would've stuck around to make a second and third console.



Probably not, only Microsoft have the kind of money to throw around in order to force their way into this industry.

Well, I suppose a company like Apple does now, but I doubt they have any interest in this industry.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Honestly I buy Nintendo consoles because they always seem to have at least a few(sometimes exclusive) 3rd party gems on the console. And they happen to be sturdy. Or for Nintendo-ized versions of Soul Calibur.
Playing games on Nintendo consoles is just a lot of fun, I use the PC for everything else.

Wii U did sub Vita numbers once I think ....

But I seriously doubt Nintendo is going to let Sony walk over them in Japan. Even if the PS4 came out right this instant in Japan they'd have a variety of factors competing, the one being games and price. And considering Nintendo seems to be planning on taking their shit very seriously come fall, the PS4 is gonna have to fight.

The Dual Shock looks like the Ouya controller anyway XD Eh Sony's pissed me off with how all their products feel anyway.( The Vita feels clunky, the Dual Shock is too small for my 11 inch hands(I still dont understand how I managed to play Blazblue with that cramped squiggle) the PSP was the only thing that was somewhat better)


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's a vicious cycle indeed, and it seems no one at Nintendo has any idea how to break it, which is a shame.
> 
> Probably not, only Microsoft have the kind of money to throw around in order to force their way into this industry.
> 
> Well, I suppose a company like Apple does now, but I doubt they have any interest in this industry.



Well, these days it's not _entirely_ on Nintendo's end. Nintendo is reaching out, but devs don't want to meet them half way. It was originally caused by Nintendo deciding to use cartridges on the N64, which helped give rise to the Playstation. Then the PS2 helped cement Sony's position in the console wars, not only skyrocketing Sony to success but also proving that Sony is/appears to be a more viable platform when it comes to third party games. 

That's basically the way I see it. Considering they never had a game console before, the original Xbox was probably more intended to test the waters than it was meant to be a success. But I guess Microsoft has the kind of money required to make a full-fledged gaming console just for the hell of it, just to see if it will be profitable later or not. 

Indeed, Apple would rather focus on their own App Store.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Wii U did sub Vita numbers once I think ....



The Vita's outsold the Wii U every week in Japan since mid February.



> But I seriously doubt Nintendo is going to let Sony walk over them in Japan. Even if the PS4 came out right this instant in Japan they'd have a variety of factors competing, the one being games and price. And considering Nintendo seems to be planning on taking their shit very seriously come fall, the PS4 is gonna have to fight.



I don't know that that's something within their control anymore.

Price and launch library are still things that are up in the air, but so long as there are a decent amount of titles there at launch and the price isn't prohibitively expensive, I don't see either of those things being obstacles.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well, these days it's not _entirely_ on Nintendo's end. Nintendo is reaching out, but devs don't want to meet them half way. It was originally caused by Nintendo deciding to use cartridges on the N64, which helped give rise to the Playstation. Then the PS2 helped cement Sony's position in the console wars, not only skyrocketing Sony to success but also proving that Sony is/appears to be a more viable platform when it comes to third party games.



That's two whole generations ago though, and despite repeatedly acknowledging their failures on that front they have not done much of anything to remedy that situation. In fact, they seem to keep repeating the same mistakes, leading me to conclude they're either clueless or incompetent.



> That's basically the way I see it. Considering they never had a game console before, the original Xbox was probably more intended to test the waters than it was meant to be a success. But I guess Microsoft has the kind of money required to make a full-fledged gaming console just for the hell of it, just to see if it will be profitable later or not.



The original Xbox was created in order to get their foot in the door, they basically brute forced their way into the industry. It's common knowledge they entered the gaming industry to stop Sony from dominating people's living rooms, since that was a position they themselves coveted.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Exactly right game at the right time, but your correct about the audience. Im just hoping we dont get another Graces/Sword Of Legendia situation. There's also the incumbent question of whether or not Japan will gravitate to the PS4 as much as they did the PS3, The otaku's will buy it for sure though.( After all Sony owns all their anime and games)



The PS4 is gearing up to be a better designed console than the PS3.  If Japan still loved the PS3 the same thing is going to happen with the PS4.

And the same thing is going to happen with the PS4 in other regions when it comes to transition. 

Why?  Because neither console has plans for full backwards compatibility. Many People chose the 360 over the PS3 because of price and the third party western games performed better on the console. This is not going to happen with the PS4.

Though I wonder what problems Sony's OS is going to cause.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Im pretty sure the initial fact of lack of backwards comparability, launch titles and PSN purchases not carrying over is gonna offer an entry barrier in Japan. (And to the more dedicated gamers in America)

The Launch titles only seem to appeal to Americans frankly. If the console is anywhere above  400 people are bound to be more fickle.

For someone who didnt buy a PS3, they need to see games they'd buy(its easier to get them on board because they didnt have PSN,provided the controller isnt off-putting to them)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

If Versus/FFXV is on the PS4 Day 1 as has been rumored they have nothing to worry about when it comes to Japan.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im pretty sure the initial fact of lack of backwards comparability, launch titles and PSN purchases not carrying over is gonna offer an entry barrier in Japan. (And to the more dedicated gamers in America)



In the initial stages of the PS4's lifecycle yeah they won't jump on it but they will after the games start rolling out i.e the ones that aren't also available for 360 and ps3. The PS3 did very well in japan even after they took out the BC functions I don't see them cringing at the console after a few years especially if the price is somewhat competitive.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> In terms of Japan it's pretty much PS4 or nothing. Microsoft consoles are completely ignored, and the Wii U is selling sub 10k units every week, worse than the Vita.
> 
> The PS4 will basically have a very open playing field without any strong competitors when it releases in Japan.



And it's selling better than the Vita in the U.S. But does that even matter? Nope, both are selling like complete shit worldwide either way. And no, it's not just PS4 or nothing in Japan. The 3DS has been trucking up loads of eastern third party support and it's not as if the PS4 will take all of that away in a flash after launch, your acting as if it will face little problems when it has not even launched yet. Along with the fact that we have not ended the Wii U's first year with big hits yet, don't assume it's going to be over unless we see results where Nintendo will revitalize it like they did with the 3DS.

It's launching around the time where Nintendo will release their 1st party hits for the Wii U that will undoubtedly help it sell more. The PS4 is not going to cheap, unless you expect $400+ to triumph without competition when in fact Nintendo and MS are not comparable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Correct Canute.

But yeah all we've been talking about is the first year. Anything after the first year will be irrelevant because Nintendo will be fine by then. Provided they dont pull a 2010 Wii on us 

Versus isnt coming out day one son, be realistic ._.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2013)

Hell for all we know Versus XIII could be coming out next year, otherwise we would have heard more news about it from Nomura's mouth by now. 

So pretty much no Versus for PS4 on day 1. You'd have to kid yourself while drinking kool-aid thinking otherwise.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> And it's selling better than the Vita in the U.S. But does that even matter? Nope, both are selling like complete shit worldwide either way.



As far as I know, the Wii U is still outselling the Vita in North America. Don't know about Europe.



> And no, it's not just PS4 or nothing in Japan. The 3DS has been trucking up loads of eastern third party support and it's not as if the PS4 will take all of that away in a flash after launch, your acting as if it will face little problems when it has not even launched yet. Along with the fact that we have not ended the Wii U's first year with big hits yet, don't assume it's going to be over unless we see results where Nintendo will revitalize it like they did with the 3DS.



The 3DS and the PS4 aren't really in direct competition, and the 3DS having healthy third party support doesn't preclude the PS4 from having the same.



> It's launching around the time where Nintendo will release their 1st party hits for the Wii U that will undoubtedly help it sell more. The PS4 is not going to cheap, unless you expect $400+ to triumph without competition when in fact Nintendo and MS are not comparable.



I'm expecting $400-$450 pricetag, so I don't think price will matter as long as the games are there.



Asa-Kun said:


> Hell for all we know Versus XIII could be coming out next year, otherwise we would have heard more news about it from Nomura's mouth by now.
> 
> So pretty much no Versus for PS4 on day 1. You'd have to kid yourself while drinking kool-aid thinking otherwise.



Current rumors suggest Versus may now be FFXV as well as a PS4 title, and is set to be re-unveiled at E3.

And even if it's not day one, that's still a huge exclusive that the PS4 will have coming.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Correct Canute.
> 
> But yeah all we've been talking about is the first year. Anything after the first year will be irrelevant because Nintendo will be fine by then. Provided they dont pull a 2010 Wii on us
> 
> Versus isnt coming out day one son, be realistic ._.



The N64, Gamecube and Wii weren't exactly fine during the midpoints of the generation cycle.  

People look on DS and 3DS and hope that the same thing is going to happen with the consoles.  But handheld is a different market.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

Like I said as long as they dont pull a  2010 wii on us things will be fine.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

And the gamecube was fine?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> As far as I know, the Wii U is still outselling the Vita in North America. Don't know about Europe.



Yes it is. It's worse than Vita in UK (don't know about the rest of EU though) AFAIK but that means little since the Vita's situation isn't pleasant there either.



> The 3DS and the PS4 aren't really in direct competition, and the 3DS having healthy third party support doesn't preclude the PS4 from having the same.



Neither does it preclude that it will go off smoothly since the former had a rough launch expecting third parties to pick up the slack, which they didn't so it had to go through a price cut + loss + MK7/3DLand around the holidays to revive itself. Which is similar to what Nintendo seems to be doing for the Wii U's fall lineup. Of course i'm sure the PS4 will actually have third parties back it up too, i don't expect everything to go smooth for it until we actually see the results of it's launch suffice.  



> I'm expecting $400-$450 pricetag, so I don't think price will matter as long as the games are there.



Same here, and yeah no. A competitive price tag aimed for the mass market is just as important and the games being backed up there, Wii U is and will be cheaper by the time the PS4 release as Nintendo's big 1st party titles will have been there to back the Wii U it from it's slump. 




> Current rumors suggest Versus may now be FFXV as well as a PS4 title, and is set to be re-unveiled at E3.



They are still only rumors though, and even then if it were revealed for E3 it wouldn't automatically guarantee that it's going to release this year, in which the PS4 will exactly show up.



> And even if it's not day one, that's still a huge exclusive that the PS4 will have coming.



And a 3D Mario title is not huge either? We still can't confirm weather or not the rumor is actually legitimate, so i am still holding my tongue on the matter. But really though, S.E. has Agni's Philosophy too (unless that REALLY is just a tech demo) so i wonder why they wouldn't go for that. Plus with the fact that S.E. stated that they were going to show off a *NEW* mainline FF title, changing Versus XIII (which was revealed years ago) to XV doesn't add up with me to their "new FF" claim for E3.



> And the gamecube was fine?



Nintendo's not exactly like how they were in the GC days, that was with Mr. Yameuchi. This is Satoru Iwata.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Nintendo's not exactly like how they were in the GC days, that was with Mr. Yameuchi. This is Satoru Iwata.



How are their strategies different?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How are their strategies different?



Let's just make a little comparison with how each respective (Yama & Iwata) CEO have bought upon Nintendo. This quote rings similar thoughts from me personally:



> Yamauchi brought about Nintendos downfall, made Sony Playstation the most successful home console gaming brand of all time thanks to stubborness to retain cartridge media over cd/dvd with 280 million hardware units sold worldwide (93 million average per console release thus far) and nearly forced Nintendo out of the home console market entirely while greatly contributing to the death of the Virtual Boy creator. Iwata continued on that foundation of failure set by Yamauchi with Nintendos worst performing console in history in GameCube and has only after a decade of failure finally turned things around the Nintendo brand to be leading once again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2013)

^ You keep bringing up the 'new' fallback to indicate that its not Versus that they are showing, but then what other FF could they possibly have to show off besides that? We know that Versus information has not come out for a while, and Nomura supposedly has a good reason for it, we know that Agni as far as we know is just a tech demo.

I don't see any other option besides for this E3 game to be Versus, or whatever Versus is now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Same here, and yeah no. A competitive price tag aimed for the mass market is just as important and the games being backed up there, Wii U is and will be cheaper by the time the PS4 release as Nintendo's big 1st party titles will have been there to back the Wii U it from it's slump.



That's hardly a certainty in a world where games that were supposed to be out on launch day still aren't out six months later.



> They are still only rumors though, and even then if it were revealed for E3 it wouldn't automatically guarantee that it's going to release this year, in which the PS4 will exactly show up.



Hypotheticals aside, the PS4 can count on having a mainline Final Fantasy, potentially exclusive to the console.



> And a 3D Mario title is not huge either? We still can't confirm weather or not the rumor is actually legitimate, so i am still holding my tongue on the matter. But really though, S.E. has Agni's Philosophy too (unless that REALLY is just a tech demo) so i wonder why they wouldn't go for that. Plus with the fact that S.E. stated that they were going to show off a *NEW* mainline FF title, changing Versus XIII (which was revealed years ago) to XV doesn't add up with me to their "new FF" claim for E3.



Well even if Versus hasn't been changed, there's still a Final Fantasy coming.

Whether that's Versus, or FFXV, or both, it bodes well for PS4.



> Nintendo's not exactly like how they were in the GC days, that was with Mr. Yameuchi. This is Satoru Iwata.



And they're doing even worse at the moment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's hardly a certainty in a world where games that were supposed to be out on launch day still aren't out six months later.



Which really doesn't change my point at all, so i'm not sure why you believe it's _hardly certain_ when the games are still coming out.



> Hypotheticals aside, the PS4 can count on having a mainline Final Fantasy, potentially exclusive to the console.



I'm sure people said the same thing for FFXIII on the PS3, right?



> Well even if Versus hasn't been changed, there's still a Final Fantasy coming.



Exactly.



> Whether that's Versus, or FFXV, or both, it bodes well for PS4.



On one hand it certainly does, but on the other hand we haven't seen the PS4 in action so to speak. Especially with the fact that we don't even know if the next FF title will release this year or the next, which gives the Wii U even more time to gear up with 3D Mario hitting it soon.



> And they're doing even worse at the moment.



3DS is actually doing well though, it's the Wii U that needs to gain it's strides. While you can probably use that argument for Wii U & GC currently, you are better off holding your judgement on it until this year actually ENDS once we see the results shown.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Let's just make a little comparison with how each respective (Yama & Iwata) CEO have bought upon Nintendo. This quote rings similar thoughts from me personally:



Well Nintendo did partner with Sony on the format only to be screwed by Sony so that's not entirely his fault they went back to cartridges unless he was responsible for not reading the fine print in that contract.

Wii did well because of the casual market Nintendo was so buried in money they forgot to take notice that their console was failing more to the hardcore market Now the wii U was supposed to remedy that  but they have now found themselves in a similar position to the gamecube. 

Nintendo shouldn't have to be trying this hard to get third party support.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ You keep bringing up the 'new' fallback to indicate that its not Versus that they are showing, but then what other FF could they possibly have to show off besides that? We know that Versus information has not come out for a while, and Nomura supposedly has a good reason for it, we know that Agni as far as we know is just a tech demo.
> 
> I don't see any other option besides for this E3 game to be Versus, or whatever Versus is now.



Yes, because Versus XIII is _totally_ not something that we've witnessed and missed out for an entire generation upon after it's first revelation in 2006.  Oh, so Agni is a really just tech demo then? My bad. 

Even if it were Versus XIII, i wouldn't get my hopes up upon the title getting a release date this year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Let's just make a little comparison with how each respective (Yama & Iwata) CEO have bought upon Nintendo. This quote rings similar thoughts from me personally:



Where's the retrospective on that hmm?

Honestly "hardcore" isnt cutting it as describing markets anymore. You referring to the dedicated  gamer who plays a wide variety of titles they enjoy or the FPS/Action gamer cult legion? Or those people who just buy Fifa(who are in actuality casual gamers who have Xboxes)?

Because I can tell you Nintendo isnt ever going to convince the dudebro market to play games on the Wii U by turning the console's library into one reminiscent of the 360s, thus suffering even less diversity in what we are offered.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well Nintendo did partner with Sony on the format only to be screwed by Sony so that's not entirely his fault they went back to cartridges unless he was responsible for not reading the fine print in that contract.
> 
> Wii did well because of the casual market Nintendo was so buried in money they forgot to take notice that their console was failing more to the hardcore market Now the wii U was supposed to remedy that  but they have now found themselves in a similar position to the gamecube.
> 
> Nintendo shouldn't have to be trying this hard to get third party support.



I really don't buy that argument one bit. Who's to say Nintendo couldn't have gone with CD formats their own way without Sony man handling them at the time?

Or maybe it's because after the 3DS released and faltered Nintendo were to busy focusing on it while letting the Wii falter from 2011-onwards. Then there's the Wii U R&D as well. Except this time compared to the GC Nintendo actually wants to collaborate with third parties while remaining both cost efficient profitable to help sustain the platform, plus the PS4 hasn't released yet and unlike the GC the Wii U isn't late in the party whereas the GC & Xbox were fucked with the PS2 coming off of the PSX stealing the spotlight.

What? Of course they should, they need it this time around and it's non-disputable that Iwata's aware of half the third parties ignoring the Wii U and intends to rectify the situation.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

The consoles need an identity, after all console wars spawn  from kids needing to justify why they enjoy their console more than others since they can only afford one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

But console warz are liek totally hip bro!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

If you're an infantile.^

Though the Sega/Nintendo arguments back in the day were so damn amusing to watch XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

What were they like though? Besides the hilarious "Sega haz blast processing > Nintendon't!".


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I really don't buy that argument one bit. Who's to say Nintendo couldn't have gone with CD formats their own way without Sony man handling them at the time?


After the fallout with sony they tried with Phillips and that didn't work either. That doesn't strike me as people who were familiar with the technology at the time. 
They obviously placed their trust in Sony with the format  while designing the console while they were focuses on what they did best.......Games



> Or maybe it's because after the 3DS released and faltered Nintendo were to busy focusing on it while letting the Wii falter from 2011-onwards. Then there's the Wii U R&D as well. Except this time compared to the GC Nintendo actually wants to collaborate with third parties while remaining both cost efficient profitable to help sustain the platform, plus the PS4 hasn't released yet and unlike the GC the Wii U isn't late in the party whereas the GC & Xbox were fucked with the PS2 coming off of the PSX stealing the spotlight.



The PS4 is coming out this year's end and the Wii U has failed to gathered it's grounds. It has NO advantage here.



> What? Of course they should, they need it this time around and it's non-disputable that Iwata's aware of half the third parties ignoring the Wii U and intends to rectify the situation.



Microsoft managed to get decent third party support after 4 years of being in the console race. It can't be that hard. Nintendo makes it look hard because when it comes to consoles they deliberately put themselves in a box and hope for the best.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

Microsoft doesnt have first party titles that sell consistently^ Hell they tend discontinue their series as soon as they can. (All your servers are down to us)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> After the fallout with sony they tried with Phillips and that didn't work either. That doesn't strike me as people who were familiar with the technology at the time.
> They obviously placed their trust in Sony with the format  while designing the console while they were focuses on what they did best.......Games
> Oh....Phillips.....
> 
> ...



.......I have no words. Well they certainly aren't planning to stay shut behind a closet this time around if they are handing out free development kits and initiating collaborations WITH third parties, along with bothering to publish their titles as well. How people manage to forget all three of those points constantly or beyond me.

All right. I'm packin' it in, night!


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> .......I have no words. Well they certainly aren't planning to stay shut behind a closet this time around if they are handing out free development kits and initiating collaborations WITH third parties, along with bothering to publish their titles as well. How people manage to forget all three of those points constantly or beyond me.
> 
> All right. I'm packin' it in, night!



I do hope Nintendo comes out of closet this generation.

Good night to you.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Which really doesn't change my point at all, so i'm not sure why you believe it's _hardly certain_ when the games are still coming out.



You're assuming two things I don't think you should be assuming.

1. That the high profile games Nintendo is teasing will be out by the time PS4 launches.

2. That those games will have turned Wii U's sales around.



> I'm sure people said the same thing for FFXIII on the PS3, right?



FFXIII did sell more on PS3 in Japan. What it will be like outside Japan is irrelevant.



> On one hand it certainly does, but on the other hand we haven't seen the PS4 in action so to speak. Especially with the fact that we don't even know if the next FF title will release this year or the next, which gives the Wii U even more time to gear up with 3D Mario hitting it soon.



I am pretty sure FFXIII sold better than Mario Galaxy, at least in Japan.

Currently I see no reason to think that would change.



> 3DS is actually doing well though, it's the Wii U that needs to gain it's strides. While you can probably use that argument for Wii U & GC currently, you are better off holding your judgement on it until this year actually ENDS once we see the results shown.



That point was solely in regards to the Wii U compared to the Gamecube.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

FXIII did 37 percent of total sales in Japan. (1.87 mil)

Mario Galaxy only did 11 percent of sales in Japan (1.20)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

How sad that FFXIII was the highest selling FF this generation 

It sold off of pure hype train and went onto sell over 7 million copies. 

That's why i find it funny when SE combines their "FF13 series sales" and has like 9 million on there and act like its such a big number. Cause there was such a goddamn drop off between 13 and 13-2, and that'll be continued with XIII-3. That's excellent third party gaming right there


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How sad that FFXIII was the highest selling FF this generation



Well the only other mainline entry this generation was an MMO and even worse, so...


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

Any news other news about Nintendo at E3?


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How sad that FFXIII was the highest selling FF this generation
> 
> It sold off of pure hype train and went onto sell over 7 million copies.
> 
> That's why i find it funny when SE combines their "FF13 series sales" and has like 9 million on there and act like its such a big number. Cause there was such a goddamn drop off between 13 and 13-2, and that'll be continued with XIII-3. That's excellent third party gaming right there



Maybe they should have done a different story after they got away with the first one but these companies are just hell bent on using the same characters.

It's like koonami and castlevania, jesus christ use someone else now please.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 29, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Any news other news about Nintendo at E3?



Other than the fact that they're not having a conference? Nope.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

I liked your old set better Inu.

And yes, that sad about 13.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I liked your old set better Inu.
> 
> And yes, that sad about 13.



they are both good sets


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

I never said they weren't

But my old sets were better.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2013)

Sample:


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *We just gotta wait and see. Sony and Nintendo will definitely be fighting for first place next gen. Hopefully Xbox dies and Steambox takes its place.*



Why are you cutting microsofts out of the race so early? They have about as much chance as Sony or Nintendo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 29, 2013)

MS is already DoA in both Japan and Europe, if they screw up their dominance of North America they'll go back to being irrelevant.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 29, 2013)

How much in losses did Nintendo post this quarter?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 29, 2013)

None, they made a profit of $71 million mainly because the yen stopped screwing them over.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Current rumors suggest Versus may now be FFXV as well as a PS4 title, and is set to be re-unveiled at E3.



Can't remember where I saw the article, but I'm pretty sure Nomura debunked this, stating that Versus can't be XV because they're covering themes and elements in Versus that would be considered too dark or mature for a main numbered FF title.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why are you cutting microsofts out of the race so early? They have about as much chance as Sony or Nintendo.



Because Microsoft has never brought anything good or innovative to the gaming table, and the only reason the Xbox has survived for so long is because Microsoft is filthy rich. Not to mention that, like Tsurugi said, the only place the Xbox isn't dead is North America. 

Paid online, ads everywhere, piss poor first party aside from Halo, contributed greatly to the rise of the "dudebros" that consider themselves gamers but really aren't but end up making the rest of us look bad anyway. And don't say that that the paid online goes to a more stable online infrastructure, because it doesn't. Just like PSN, Xbox Live has been hacked. More than once. Microsoft just has the money to make people shut up. 

At least Sony and Nintendo provide a more true and complete gaming experience than Microsoft does, with excellent first party and third party exclusives. 

Then again, Microsoft has been hellbent on "taking over the livingroom" from the very start, rather than providing a pure gaming machine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

Along with the slew of DRM they brought along with them. This whole online pass crap is ridiculous

Oh well now all the consoles are competing for the living room, just look at all those PS4 features that are a natural extension of what Nintendo's already doing minus the video recording and letting other people play your games part.
Nintendo streamlined how you interact with your Tv, the gamepad functions like the keyboard for an Apple TV


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2013)

> Nintendo Force magazine writer Emily Rogers says that the Virtual Console of both Wii U and Nintendo 3DS will eventually have some compatibility. Supposedly, in the future, consumers who own a Wii U and Nintendo 3DS will be able to play their purchased Virtual Console titles on either of the two platforms. However, according to Rogers, there are noticeable restrictions, which are listed below.
> 
> 
> Not every Virtual Console game will allow this.
> ...




I'm happy to hear about this feature which is long overdue but....



> You have to pay a discount price to transfer a Wii U Virtual Console game to Nintendo 3DS. It would be just like how you pay a discount price to play a Wii Virtual Console game on Wii U.



Really?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

Aren't these just baseless rumors?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Because Microsoft has never brought anything good or innovative to the gaming table, and the only reason the Xbox has survived for so long is because Microsoft is filthy rich. Not to mention that, like Tsurugi said, the only place the Xbox isn't dead is North America.



I don't know about innovation,but I gotta credit Microsoft for making online gaming mainstream on consoles. So they did their fair share of contribution to the gaming industry. Xbox is thriving in NOA,that's true,but it's not "dead" in Europe death-kun. It is first in the UK and doing well in Europe. It is only dead in Japan. I find it really impressive that Xbox is surviving without the Japanese support.



> Paid online, ads everywhere, piss poor first party aside from Halo, contributed greatly to the rise of the "dudebros" that consider themselves gamers but really aren't but end up making the rest of us look bad anyway. And don't say that that the paid online goes to a more stable online infrastructure, because it doesn't. Just like PSN, Xbox Live has been hacked. More than once. Microsoft just has the money to make people shut up.



I agree with you on the paid online,espically on the ads part. I don't own an Xbox,but if it's true that every once and then an add pops up in a service that you actually paid for is really shit. Playstation plus is an infinitely better service to pay for than Xbox live. But my friends who own both console are always telling about Xbox live being a better online experience than psn because they don't suffer disconnection and lag. And yes we have good Internet in my country. 

No comment on the "dudebros" part since I never met such people. First time I'm hearing the word to be honest.



> At least Sony and Nintendo provide a more true and complete gaming experience than Microsoft does, with excellent first party and third party exclusives.


. 

Which is what matters the most when buying a video gaming console. 



> Then again, Microsoft has been hellbent on "taking over the livingroom" from the very start, rather than providing a pure gaming machine.



And they might succeed this gen. They might take the console market by storm. Their marketing machine is a force to reckon with and they might pull a fast one on us this gen. Who knows.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Can't remember where I saw the article, but I'm pretty sure Nomura debunked this, stating that Versus can't be XV because they're covering themes and elements in Versus that would be considered too dark or mature for a main numbered FF title.



Was the article recent, though?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't know about innovation,but I gotta credit Microsoft for making online gaming mainstream on consoles. So they did their fair share of contribution to the gaming industry. Xbox is thriving in NOA,that's true,but it's not "dead" in Europe death-kun. It is first in the UK and doing well in Europe. It is only dead in Japan. I find it really impressive that Xbox is surviving without the Japanese support.
> 
> I agree with you on the paid online,espically on the ads part. I don't own an Xbox,but if it's true that every once and then an add pops up in a service that you actually paid for is shit. Playstation plus is an infinitely better service to pay fr than Xbox live. But my friends who own both console are sways telling about Xbox live being a better online experience than psn because they don't suffer disconnection and lag. And yes we have good Internet in my country.
> 
> ...



That's about the one good thing they did.  

I've never experienced any of the so-called problems that PSN has.

Dudebros are those kinds of people who buy a system and only play shooters like CoD, Gears and/or Battlefield. They tend to be obnoxious mic-screamers depending on how old they are. 

Maybe they will. But I really hope they don't.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't want to meet dudebros on Xbox live?

Don't play their shit games of choice.

That sure was hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't own a 360, so I avoid them completely online. 

High school was a bit different.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm happy to hear about this feature which is long overdue but....
> 
> 
> 
> Really?


Do any of you read the links I post? The one I posted explains it much better detail anyway. Fyi it makes two copies


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2013)

*Nintendo Plan To Introduce Retro Studios New Project In ?Not So Distant Future?*




> Nintendo?s Hiro Yamada has told the official Nintendo magazine that he hopes to share Retro Studio?s long-awaited Wii U project in the not so distant future. Presumably the project will be revealed during a special Nintendo Direct presentation, or at E3 in June. Details on the project are understandably scarce, but Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime has already promised that the game will be fantastic.
> 
> ?I wonder what kind of game it is? I hope to introduce it to you in the not so distant future.?
> 
> ...


​


Don't mind the picture of Donkey Kong, it has probably has nothing to do with the project. The article probably just wanted to do a throwback to the last game Retro made (Donkey Kong Country Returns). 

Either way, this might mean that there's a good chance we'll be getting the game this year or early 2014.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2013)

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2013)

Let's see if this new team can live to the overall standard of the previous games.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 30, 2013)

Whatever Retro Studios is working on can't be a 2D Donkey Kong game or a Star Fox game, there's just too much ambition behind this project. It's probably a new IP or Metroid Prime 4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2013)

Not a new IP. They said this is a project that "everyone wants them to do".

Probably a new Starfox that doesn't suck dick? That would be swell.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 30, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not a new IP. They said this is a project that "everyone wants them to do".
> 
> Probably a new Starfox that doesn't suck dick? That would be swell.



Maybe Earthbound.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2013)

^Itoi said it's impossible for Mother 4 to exist, so Earthbound is pretty much done for. Permanently.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

Just look at the plot of the game ^
Wonderful 101 News


A new game on the eshop was announced


Oh and this 

And this 


Nintendo what are you doing?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2013)

You forgot this. 



Don't hold your tongue on the publisher though. 

Also here's the Nintendo Financial Results Briefing Q/A.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

Good ol' Silliconera with well crafted venues


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> ^Itoi said it's impossible for Mother 4 to exist, so Earthbound is pretty much done for. Permanently.



As far as HE"S concerned


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2013)

Not like he'll change his mind though....if EVER.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

Im in a mood to rag on anything cloud based, anyone want to join me in the fun?

Oh also 

For GTA fans


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 30, 2013)

Why the hell is Nintendo concentrating on _everything_ under the fucking sun except for an account based system? Jesus Christ, Nintendo, it's not that fucking hard!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, i mean really. I could almost put it past them after the 3DS launch because it seemed as if they were waiting for 2012 with Nintendo Network to make an account system. But after screwing half of it up with not allowing purchases to be transferred to another system, i nearly lost my shit for a while.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

^ I've been a club nintendo member for a while now and its pretty much a beta account system, Nintendo's being busy, just gotta have a bit of patience. Honestly I think by the time we have Miiverse on the 3DS given how technology works they're going to need to have an account system set up with in the same space of time.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> As far as HE"S concerned



The Mother series is Itoi's and Iwata's baby. If they were going to do something with the series they'd do it themselves instead of passing it off to Retro. In my opinion, at least.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

He's reffering to the fan project^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2013)

> Nintendo of America has told Kotaku that they are aware that a group has claimed to have hacked the Wii U, though they have had no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. The news came earlier today when WiiKey  that they had managed to completely reverse the Wii U drive authentication, disk encryption and file system. Here?s what Nintendo had to say.
> 
> _ ?Nintendo is aware that a hacking group claims to have compromised Wii U security. However, we have no reports of illegal Wii U games nor unauthorized applications playable on the system while in Wii U mode. Nintendo continuously monitors all threats to its products? security and will use technology and will take the necessary legal steps to prevent the facilitation of piracy.?_


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

Nintendo's on the move you spectacular bastards


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Now Nintendo directs on the wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

Jesus christ Nintendo needs to put this under "Nintendo Selects"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo's on the move you spectacular bastards



This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Canute87 (May 1, 2013)

So in regards to Nintendo's reason why their games had to delay with the HD thing

To what extent is this true?

the PS4 apparently is going to have many games at launch Nintendo couldn't manage to pull this off in time. Do these folks have more people working with them than Nintendo?


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This is fucking hilarious.



Which part? The fact that consumers don't know, or the fact that Nintendo has to tell them? 

Either way, it's actually pretty smart. There's 100 million people out there with a Wii. Assuming a large chunk of people have their Wiis connected to the internet, and also assuming a large chunk of those don't know what the WiiU is, tens of millions of people now know that Nintendo has a new system and, considering they already bought the Wii, may now be considering buying the WiiU in the future. 

Assuming, of course.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not a new IP. They said this is a project that "everyone wants them to do".


Everyone wants them to do a new IP though

Nintendooooooooooooooom still going strong in this thread I see.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So in regards to Nintendo's reason why their games had to delay with the HD thing
> 
> To what extent is this true?
> 
> the PS4 apparently is going to have many games at launch Nintendo couldn't manage to pull this off in time. Do these folks have more people working with them than Nintendo?



hd development of creating shader assets was the issue everyone had to deal with in the last 10 years. it requires very long training and retraining periods. reshuffling of teams and entire studios. as well as a large hiring spree as team sizes will go up if your switching from simple sd  geometry to hd based assets. unfortunately for nintendo they have been only been in sd dev until now so their costs are going to go up bigtime.    if your a dev or company who is already used to hd dev like sony or ms your gonna have no issues next gen. its actually gonna get easier for you because the tool chains are simplified with the increase in power, things are automatically done instead of by hand.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2013)

> Japanese restaurant chain operator Monteroza has filed a copyright claim against Nintendo. The restaurant claims that Wii U?s WaraWara Hiroba, known as WaraWara Plaza in the west, is far too similar to its Wara-wara chain of Japanese bars. Monteroza filed a claim on March 22nd with the  Patent Office to have Nintendo?s trademark registration revoked. Nintendo says that it was unaware of the izakaya chain and registered the trademark without issue from the Patent Office.


----------



## steveht93 (May 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Which part? The fact that consumers don't know, or the fact that Nintendo has to tell them?
> 
> Either way, it's actually pretty smart. There's 100 million people out there with a Wii. Assuming a large chunk of people have their Wiis connected to the internet, and also assuming a large chunk of those don't know what the WiiU is, tens of millions of people now know that Nintendo has a new system and, considering they already bought the Wii, may now be considering buying the WiiU in the future.
> 
> Assuming, of course.


You think that people still play on their wii's? ...

At the post above,what the fuck? I thought the word "wara wara" is a general Japanese term. How can they sue Nintendo for something thing that is public from the beginning?


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> You think that people still play on their wii's? ...



And you think they don't?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

Oh bloody hell come on game informer


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> hd development of creating shader assets was the issue everyone had to deal with in the last 10 years. it requires very long training and retraining periods. reshuffling of teams and entire studios. as well as a large hiring spree as team sizes will go up if your switching from simple sd  geometry to hd based assets. unfortunately for nintendo they have been only been in sd dev until now so their costs are going to go up bigtime.    if your a dev or company who is already used to hd dev like sony or ms your gonna have no issues next gen. its actually gonna get easier for you because the tool chains are simplified with the increase in power, things are automatically done instead of by hand.



Wind waker is practice


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2013)

HAHAHA.....KAMIYA STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wind waker is practice



from what ive seen...they are literally taking the source code for the original, redrawing the assets and slapping a new lighting model on there. not quite the same thing as its still using all the base gc renders.  its like ico hd collection except one game and bizzare HDR implementation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh bloody hell come on game informer



**Next to no advertisement and hype outside game events*

*Radio silence for I don't know long aside from tweets*

*It's TOTALLY COMING OUT TOMORROW, YOU GUYS**

Holy shit, man. How gullible can you be?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> from what ive seen...they are literally taking the source code for the original, redrawing the assets and slapping a new lighting model on there. not quite the same thing as its still using all the base gc renders.  its like ico hd collection except one game and bizzare HDR implementation.



Many would say the same for the 3ds OoT, but it was actually done the ground up for a remaster. Anyhow there are some small changes we don't have enough to go on though redrawing assets is actually a pretty big deal for something like WW to begin with.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

So Uh there have been 17 mario games since 1985 and only 11 of those are console games

Call of Duty on the other hand is sitting at 9 console games in 10 years. ._.

Read this  

and watch this


Infomercials lol XD Yeah everyone's confused by Nintendo marketing plans


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So Uh there have been 17 mario games since 1985 and only 11 of those are console games
> 
> Call of Duty on the other hand is sitting at 9 console games in 10 years. ._.



Why would Call of duty have handheld games at all?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

Ds was masterace according to the Swaggernaut


----------



## Canute87 (May 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> hd development of creating shader assets was the issue everyone had to deal with in the last 10 years. it requires very long training and retraining periods. reshuffling of teams and entire studios. as well as a large hiring spree as team sizes will go up if your switching from simple sd  geometry to hd based assets. unfortunately for nintendo they have been only been in sd dev until now so their costs are going to go up bigtime.    if your a dev or company who is already used to hd dev like sony or ms your gonna have no issues next gen. its actually gonna get easier for you because the tool chains are simplified with the increase in power, things are automatically done instead of by hand.



Which means then that they are going to take longer with releases especially if they are worried about quality basically cementing the possibility that this console with have long droughts like every console before it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2013)

i guess..but i would not worry about nintendo just yet. they have survived so far


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i guess..but i would not worry about nintendo just yet. they have survived so far



No one gives them credit for that, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2013)

I am back and Nintendo is doomed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

Die by your gun Malvo! YOU'RE A GHOST NOW.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2013)

*Madden series skips Wii U in 2013, first time Madden skipping Nintendo platforms since 1991*



> A statement from EA sent to NWR...
> 
> "We will not be releasing a Wii U version of Madden NFL in 2013. *However, we have a strong partnership with Nintendo and will continue to evaluate opportunities for delivering additional Madden NFL products for Nintendo fans in the future*." - EA statement
> 
> I'm not a Madden player, but even I'm a bit upset with this. It speaks volumes for the lack of faith EA has in the Wii U, or 3DS, for that matter.







EA are fucking butthurt as shit about the Origins thing, my god.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2013)

I read some weird news about Nintendo when I was away in my trip.. No E3 conference is not shocking for me, honestly ND's are the new way for Nintendo to reveal games and share news.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2013)

^They're still going to E3 this year, it's the press conference that they won't have. Instead they'll host a big event there for the media and press to trim the fat from the boring shit that mostly pleased the analysts/investors.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

I hope they're taking a 3 pronged fractured marketing approach here. But in Nintendo we trust so its irrelevant.


----------



## Ultimania (May 1, 2013)

Stay classy, EA. My God, they're like spoiled brats!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

Yo all my little diglets y'all need to read this


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

More laughs headed your way


----------



## steveht93 (May 2, 2013)

Lol at no madden


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2013)

EA is trying to dreamcast the WiiU... there is not doubt now for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 2, 2013)

^It was rather obvious after late 2012 and beyond. To bad Nintendo aren't Sega this time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2013)

As for EA not releasing a Madden game for the WiiU: Good Riddance. 

They lost my respect years ago, but them tinkering with Franchise Mode was the last straw. My sister hates her copy of Madden 13 for that very reason. I'll stick to my older Madden 11 and NBA live '09 PS3 games thank you very much.

It's literally been years (close to a decade) since I bought a EA game that was decent, IMO and on top of that they want to nickle and dime their current loyal fanbase to death. 

Since I usually own each console for each generation (i.e. Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo) I never actually saw a reason to get an EA game for Nintendo, but over the last decade there's been no reason to get them for my PS or Xbox system. I can't phantom throwing away money on mediocre games on a yearly basis (used to be guilty of that with FIFA, Live and Madden in the past)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 2, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Since I usually own each console for eacj generation (i.e. Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo) I never actually saw a reason to get an EA game for Nintendo, but over the last decade there's been no reason to get them for my PS or Xbox system. I can't phantom throwing away money on mediocre games on a yearly basis (used to be guilty of that with FIFA, Live and Madden in the past)



This.

EA has been a waste of my time as of late, and i sure as hell won't bother with most of their titles thus far once i own a PS4 & Wii U in the future. Thank goodness there are better companies out there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2013)

I really do not get it.. Why Activision always like to keep the Nintendo version of Cod a secret?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 2, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Madden series skips Wii U in 2013, first time Madden skipping Nintendo platforms since 1991*



I see no issues with this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svh0PhiNkF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I really do not get it.. Why Activision always like to keep the Nintendo version of Cod a secret?



Because they consider the Wii U a next generational console  in their words

(But they announced it on the PS4 so lol)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 2, 2013)

Wow...just wow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

So what do you guys think of packaging re-branded Wii+U motes into new Wii U bundles?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 2, 2013)

Wouldn't that just add up the cost?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

Not as much as you think. ^ They can also remove the superfluous stands hopefully


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

so guys, the E3 stage is dying, Nintendo is going ND'S for their games and a small stage for the press where they can play the games.. So did Nintendo officially killed E3?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> so guys, the E3 stage is dying, Nintendo is going ND'S for their games and a small stage for the press where they can play the games.. *So did Nintendo officially killed E3*?



Not really.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Nintendo didn't kill E3.

E3 is more than capable of killing itself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo didn't kill E3.
> 
> E3 is more than capable of killing itself.



How can E3 kill itself if it's video game death that sustains it?


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

The world may never know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Well I said that because Nintendo usually have a strong showing in that stage. Even with bad ones like 2008 and last year... 

anyway..



> This year's Madden NFL game will not release on the Nintendo Wii U, EA has confirmed. It is the first year since 1991 that a Madden game has failed to launch on a Nintendo console.
> 
> In a statement confirming the decision EA insisted it maintained a "strong partnership" with Nintendo despite the snub.
> 
> "We will not be releasing a Wii U version of Madden NFL in 2013," EA said. "However, we have a strong partnership with Nintendo and will continue to evaluate opportunities for delivering additional Madden NFL products for Nintendo fans in the future."



*FIFA:*



> Now, there is concern that this year's FIFA game won't release on Wii U, either. FIFA 14 was announced for PC, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, with versions for the PlayStation 4 and next Xbox expected. EA Sports told Eurogamer: "We are only showcasing features for X360, PS3 and PC now. News about other platforms will be revealed in the months ahead.”



*EA & Nintendo*



> When Nintendo announced the Wii U, EA, then run by John Riccitiello, pledged to support it with a raft of titles. But it has so-far only released three Wii U games: a disappointing, stripped-down port of FIFA 13, a port of Mass Effect 3 and the superb Need for Speed: Most Wanted U, created in-house by Criterion. It seems in recent months, EA's support has waned





So yeah..

EA dreamcasting the WiiU in a strong way..

They are really mad about the Origins stuff..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The world may never know.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbBX6aEzEz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

*CVG Rumor: 3D Mario to launch by October*



> Discussions with retail chains at executive level paint Nintendo's 2013 release strategy as extensive, with the headline draw being a new 3D Mario game released on Wii U by October.
> 
> However, one person close to the matter has said Nintendo's executive circle was not comfortable fully promoting Wii U until the release of the system's spring update. In January, Nintendo said two updates would arrive before the summer is over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2013)

Sweet. 

Hopefully 3D Mario mixes in the good parts of Sunshine & Galaxy for the title to be big. And Mario Kart better not be rushed this time around.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

It seem Nintendo is going to do the same thing they did with the 3DS.. 3D Mario + Mario Kart + something else.. "MH3G"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2013)

Yup, i definitely saw this coming considering how similar this situation felt with the 3DS back then. 

Plus we get Pikmin along the road too!  (Wonder if X will join the fray too this year....*LOL*).


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

I doubt X will come this year. My guesses for this year are:

3D Mario
Mario Kart
Smash Bros. (slim chance)
Retro's new game (considering they were going to reveal it at least year's E3 but backed out at the last second)
Yarn Yoshi


Which, along with some select third party games (along with some other hopefuls), makes the WiiU's first year very awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *I doubt X will come this year.* My guesses for this year are:
> 
> 3D Mario
> Mario Kart
> ...


 did you read my post on GAF?

Anyway

‏@Rob_Crossley_
But genuinely, there are some really special things lined up for Wii U. Really interesting Xmas for all


----------



## Ultimania (May 3, 2013)

Hopefully, the next 3D Mario platformer will combine Super Mario 64 and Galaxy. The less it's like Sunshine, the better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

For some reason I believe *X* is coming out this year in Japan and in the West is going to be the Retro game..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2013)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Go to official thread.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2013)

^ Derp
._.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2013)

^ more people should actually turn on their Wii's and watch the nintendo channel. All the family marketing is there. They just need to use their Wii ._.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ more people should actually turn on their Wii's and watch the nintendo channel. All the family marketing is there. They just need to use their Wii ._.



People are too lazy to even use their dicks even if they had them


----------



## steveht93 (May 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> so guys, the E3 stage is dying, Nintendo is going ND'S for their games and a small stage for the press where they can play the games.. So did Nintendo officially killed E3?



E3 is not dying so you can chill. Nintendo just made it shorter by not being a big part of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> E3 is not dying so you can chill. Nintendo just made it shorter by not being a big part of it.



I hope not, I lilke that week drama.. Have any of you ever been there? I want to go


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

E3 _should_ die.

And be replaced by something better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

I did almost die when It was in Atlanta if I remember correctly...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> E3 _should_ die.
> 
> And be replaced by something better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Omg mr. caffeine... Lmao.. that dude lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Why the fuck do you people want E3 gone?

And miss this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM2DCflkA6s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gup50W7r33c[/YOUTUBE]

The hilarity is the main reason why people over 20 even watch this shit anymore. It's free entertainment of the best kind. The only reason why it's getting worse is because they actually want to look serious now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2013)

Thats all stupid^

Hey guys take a look at this


----------



## valerian (May 3, 2013)

Any chance X will come out this year?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2013)

I sure hope so


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Hey guys take a look at this





> I just received confirmation from Neil Haran, co-founder of Rawbots, that this unique robot-crafting sandbox game is coming to Wii U. And let me tell you that this game is going to be big. *Potentially, Minecraft-like big.*



Pfff, yeah no. Remember when ZombiU was gonna be the next Dark Souls? Remember when Lego City was going to make everyone want a Wii U?

Furthermore, that game seems like it might not even get funded. After two days they've only raised 2% of what they've asked for.



valerian said:


> Any chance X will come out this year?



Doubt it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

I can see X coming out in Japan this year....


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 3, 2013)

The footage we saw in January was early alpha stages, there's no way it'll be ready for release anywhere by the end of the year.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> E3 _should_ die.
> 
> And be replaced by something better.



Like what?  Another gaming expo?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 3, 2013)

I don't know but E3 was painful last year, if it's just going to go on like this it might as well go away imo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

Hey, was it ever confirmed that Nintendo were making a new in-house Engine for their future HD development assets on the Wii U? Considering with how long they've been working on SD projects on the GC/Wii.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2013)

It's not confirmed. There's just been rumors that Retro has been developing a new engine for other developers to use while they've been working on their new game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

Interesting....

*I hope Vita fails for the same reason I hope Wii-U fails.*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2013)

^I don't even know where to begin. That was one weird argument. I'm sorry, but as a consumer you usually want competition among businesses, if not for the quality then surely for the price.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6jJUhUxWEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 4, 2013)

I picked up sin&punishment along with super metroid on my Wii today ( I havent bought much on the shop besides Final Fantasy,Ninja Gaiden and Yoshi's story) 

I have 3000 points left, what should I spend it on?

I've been looking at the RPG section, thinking of getting Ys 1 and II. What else should I get?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

3000 points? 

Well what system do you own currently?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 4, 2013)

Snes, I have a genesis somewhere, nintendo 64(in storage lol), gamecube, and Wii, I had a playstation but I gave that away XD I think we have a saturn too


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

Hmm, how about these:

Wii:

-Xenoblade Chronicles
-Trauma Center Second Opinion
-Pandora's Tower
-Okami

GC: 

-F-zero (unless you've already got this?)
-Veautiful Joe 
-Billy Hatcher
-Soul Calibur 2


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 4, 2013)

.........No I meant on the e-shop. I put 3000 points on there a long time ago, I just went in the Wii  shop channel to get sin and punishment since I bought the sequel

I already have Xenoblade fool XD 

And my GC library is freaking awesome. Im going to go play Tales again today


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 4, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Interesting....
> 
> *I hope Vita fails for the same reason I hope Wii-U fails.*


Not only does the maker of that thread not understand the negatives of a monopoly but the idea that the PS1 had "all the games you wanted to play" unless you were a complete Nintendo fanboy is laughable. Not only was there a very strong offering from Rare along with good games from several other companies but you don't have to be a complete Nintendo fanboy to want to play what is arguably the strongest 1st party line-up of any system to date, which includes the consensus GOAT in OOT. 



St NightRazr said:


> And my GC library is freaking awesome. Im going to go play Tales again today


Have any friends to play with? ToS would have been even more amazing with online multiplayer.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 4, 2013)

I have a brother and my mates so yeah.  By the way do any of you have the Last Story? Add y'all for the multiplayer?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 4, 2013)

Thats good, its just not nearly as fun playing by yourself.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 4, 2013)

Im thinking of picking up YsI&II,Breath of Fire II, Shining force and Phantasy star IV. Anything else besides super mario rpg?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Not only does the maker of that thread not understand the negatives of a monopoly but the idea that the PS1 had "all the games you wanted to play" unless you were a complete Nintendo fanboy is laughable. Not only was there a very strong offering from Rare along with good games from several other companies but you don't have to be a complete Nintendo fanboy to want to play what is arguably the strongest 1st party line-up of any system to date, which includes the consensus GOAT in OOT.



Pretty much. 

The little ass kisser just wants another 6th gen repeat out of laziness in wanting to buy another console because "i'd have to buy X system for Z game when it should have been Y console i own!". Boo hoo, tough shit if you can't be arsed to unlimit yourself from one companie's console. I'm just glad most of the users there are calling out on his BS.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2013)

You're better than I. I'm saddened that "most" isn't "all".

You'd have to be stupid or at least young not to realize that competition is good for any company. If they don't have it, they suffer stagnation, creative or otherwise, which isn't good for the consumer. Ask EA Sports regarding Madden. Ask Vince McMahon.


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Shirker said:


> You're better than I. I'm saddened that "most" isn't "all".
> 
> You'd have to be stupid or at least young not to realize that competition is good for any company. If they don't have it, they suffer stagnation, creative or otherwise, which isn't good for the consumer. Ask EA Sports regarding Madden. Ask Vince McMahon.



Depends on who's competing. Microsoft competing against sony makes no sense to me because they are generally the same type of machines with the same games. 

For consoles the only thing that competition brings is price drops which is all that really matters.

It's still up to the developers to bring in quality titles. And one console on the market or three doesn't affect the quality of the games themselves.


----------



## steveht93 (May 5, 2013)

Stupid Nintendo,they ruin everything *sigh*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

didn't know this was still 2001


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2013)

I find it funny that Nintendo censored that one image, considering there were shots of other characters in that DLC that were more revealing and suggestive but didn't get censored.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Stupid Nintendo,they ruin everything *sigh*



*Proceeds to not give a flying shit*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Stupid Nintendo,they ruin everything *sigh*


And nothing of any real value was lost. Just some weak fapping material to a 13 year old but don't worry kids, FT has enough blatant fanservice to make up for any lack of it across all mediums.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2013)

Awakening turned Fire Emblem into a shallow mess of fanservice, waifu dating simulation and stupid relationship bullshit.

I don't give a shit about the censoring, I give a shit about what they turned the game into.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Awakening turned Fire Emblem into a shallow mess of fanservice, waifu dating simulation and stupid relationship bullshit.
> 
> I don't give a shit about the censoring, I give a shit about what they turned the game into.


I wasn't really aware of that. Never played a Fire Emblem game before but I've known what the gameplay and the gist of what the stories entail for a long time and have been thinking of playing one for quite awhile now. Its sad to hear that the series has been littered with that kind of bullshit, its rather surprising that Nintendo allowed that to happen.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2013)

The game is definitely not as bad as Deathbringer makes it sound. >__> The gameplay is some of the best in the series, the story is okay (not great), and the "waifu fanservice" elements are kept to a minimum. You go through four short support conversations, those two conversing characters (boy and girl, if they're compatible) get married during the last convo, and the result is stat boosts when paired together in battle. It's definitely not as drawn out or as prevalent as you make it out to be. And you don't even have to do it, as all the children characters are completely optional except for one, but you don't even have to go through a relationship to get that child character. 

And most of the heavy fanservice is in DLC anyway. >__>


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2013)

I'm confused. As someone who hasn't played FE before, I was under the impression that "relationship bullshit" is the appeal of the series. What other reason would players give a damn about the permadeaths you could potentially suffer? It can't be stats, because you can just get new soldiers, right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2013)

Whatever, it's still a Fire Emblem in terms of gameplay and difficulty, no doubt. I just hate the makeover, art direction and bullshit fanservice the game received.

If you're into the franchise, you'll still like the game when it comes to the mechanics but the world building, characters and narrative was by far the weakest. This sounds pretty fucking inane and petty but I was a pretty big fan of the whole package so far. I'm not the "edgy otaku" demographic this game is pandering.



> its rather surprising that Nintendo allowed that to happen.



Because it's the best selling game of the franchise, that's why. Tits and Ass brings out all the bling, bling.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm confused. As someone who hasn't played FE before, I was under the impression that "relationship bullshit" is the appeal of the series. What other reason would players give a damn about the permadeaths you could potentially suffer? It can't be stats, because you can just get new soldiers, right?



Hm, not exactly. You get more characters as the game progresses, but they're all named and "relevant". You don't just make more soldiers like you do in Advance Wars. 

And some people (like me) are just anal about letting anyone die. There's just something about beating the game with everyone alive that's appealing.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hm, not exactly. You get more characters as the game progresses, but they're all named and "relevant". You don't just make more soldiers like you do in Advance Wars.
> 
> And some people (like me) are just anal about letting anyone die. There's just something about beating the game with everyone alive that's appealing.



Ah, I see.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm confused. As someone who hasn't played FE before, I was under the impression that "relationship bullshit" is the appeal of the series. What other reason would players give a damn about the permadeaths you could potentially suffer? It can't be stats, because you can just get new soldiers, right?


From what I've heard, a fair deal of the possible people you can get on your team in most Fire Emblems are pretty good characters and someone you might care to learn more about by not letting them die or don't want them to die because you think they're cool. Not really sure about this but that character may also have a unique skillset that you may not want to lose or you don't want to lose a character you've spent time building up. 

So basically, the same reasons you wouldn't want team members to die on the suicide mission in Mass Effect 2 but to a lesser extent obviously given I'd figure FE with its larger casts and different focus can't match up to ME's level of character development. Though unlike in ME2 losing people on the suicide mission doesn't really affect your squad options later on down the road unless Tali dies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 5, 2013)

There are also characters you can only get if they die^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2013)

*Smartphone Apps And Games Will Soon Be Playable On Wii U?*



> The Japan Times is reporting that Nintendo is trying to modify the Wii U so that smartphone applications can run on it. The publication says that Nintendo has offered professional-use conversion software to application developers so that they can get their applications playable on the console. The company hopes that this will provide a sales boost for the struggling console, as it will lead to an increase in popular titles. Sources also state that Nintendo will also focus on developing new applications internally.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2013)

FE got better with the newest game. I dislike the older ones. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

Stealth
‏@Stealth____
*Just a rumor but whats floating around is the 3d mario has graphical fidelity far beyond last of us, levels within levels with the touchpad*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

levelception?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Stealth
> ‏@Stealth____
> *Just a rumor but whats floating around is the 3d mario has graphical fidelity far beyond last of us, levels within levels with the touchpad*



Okay, and now in English....


----------



## steveht93 (May 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Just a rumor but whats floating around is the 3d mario has graphical fidelity far beyond last of us, levels within levels with the touchpad*



What does that even mean? What kind of idiot would compare Mario to a game like the last if us?


----------



## Disaresta (May 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Awakening turned Fire Emblem into a shallow mess of fanservice, waifu dating simulation and stupid relationship bullshit.
> 
> I don't give a shit about the censoring, I give a shit about what they turned the game into.



You must be joking...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *Awakening turned Fire Emblem into a shallow mess of fanservice, waifu dating simulation and stupid relationship bullshit.*
> 
> I don't give a shit about the censoring, I give a shit about what they turned the game into.



You do know that it is not the first FE game that uses the marry system right?

The game is not shallow at all in fact you do care about the characters more. Great personality and the character relationship system has depth.

Has fanservice? yes it does but is not the only fanservice to look at. Man the amount of content for it is huge and it is well welcome for such a big
community.

It is my favorite FE yet and I am hoping for more in the future.

long live to FE!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2013)

The only bad thing about awakening is the story.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Stealth
> ‏@Stealth____
> *Just a rumor but whats floating around is the 3d mario has graphical fidelity far beyond last of us, levels within levels with the touchpad*



Where's the link to this? I almost find it hard to believe.....


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Stealth
> ‏@Stealth____
> *Just a rumor but whats floating around is the 3d mario has graphical fidelity far beyond last of us, levels within levels with the touchpad*



This just sounds like some generic "LOOKS BETTER THAN CRYSIS" comment.

Levels within levels could be neat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

that is the link.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> levelception?



Nintendo must go deeper.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

What I take from that tweet is that textures, effects, etc. may look better in this Mario game than it does in The Last Of Us. Obviously it won't look better from a realistic standpoint. I'm glad it won't, because the Mario game will still look good years from now while The Last Of Us will look outdated.

There is more to graphics than just how realistic things look, after all.

Though it is a pretty generic "A looks better than B!" comment, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

The last rumor about a Nintendo game before E3 was Donkey Kong Country Return which was real. The 3D mario is getting a lot of noises..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2013)

Art style Ftw. 

*Reggie Fils-Aime and Shigeru Miyamoto to Host Pre-E3 Presentation*



> Nintendo president Reggie Fils-Aime and legendary games designer Shigeru Miyamoto will host a presentation to the media prior to E3. The presentation will be to select media and will take place before the show floor opens to the public. Once the presentation has concluded, members of the press will be able to test out the new titles before anyone else. Nintendo has yet to confirm whether the presentation will be viewable to the public.





Please don't suck please don;t suck please don't suck please don't suck......


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

I still hope we get a Nintendo Direct this month anyway, even if we are pretty close to E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What I take from that tweet is that textures, effects, etc. may look better in this Mario game than it does in The Last Of Us. Obviously it won't look better from a realistic standpoint. I'm glad it won't, because the Mario game will still look good years from now while The Last Of Us will look outdated.
> 
> There is more to graphics than just how realistic things look, after all.
> 
> Though it is a pretty generic "A looks better than B!" comment, so we'll just have to wait and see.



The original super mario bros looks better than some games now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

Nintendo spoiled us with the Nintendo Directs...


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The last rumor about a Nintendo game before E3 was Donkey Kong Country Return which was real. The 3D mario is getting a lot of noises..



That was a day before it was revealed though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> That was a day before it was revealed though.



it was that close? damn... Nintendo and their secrets


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2013)

* Wii U Software Showcase @ E3.*





100% Wii U related?


----------



## steveht93 (May 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Please don't suck please don;t suck please don't suck please don't suck......



If No metroid=it sucks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Okay adbot, you need to stop getting smarter


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> If No metroid=it sucks



That's a rather general statement.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2013)

So Nintendo is having a WiiU show case anyway? interesting. So a pre show before E3, then Nintendo Direct's during the show and Round table? sounds good to me..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2013)

E3 - This time with games edition.

I can dig it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2013)

Walmart:



> Item DescriptionTop of Page
> X (Working Title), a Nintendo console exclusive, is a pre-release action rpg game to be released in December of 2013.
> More information is on the way! Check back soon!





Walmart confirmed that it is a placeholder for X.. Best Buy yet to update..


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2013)

X releasing this year doesn't seem very plausible.

However, if it does, it'll definitely be competition against the "Versus XIII will be a PS4 launch title" rumor.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 7, 2013)

AWWW HELL YEAH!

Why doesnt it seem plausible. Xenoblade came out in 2010.  Its 2013.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

Is it the Xenoblade Wii U HD version that you mentioned months ago, Malv? Or is it the new game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Is it the Xenoblade Wii U HD version that you mentioned months ago, Malv? Or is it the new game?



that is the Xenoblade WiiU HD. Walmart is using that name for X.. Best Buy yet to confirm such..


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2013)

So EA is claiming they have performance issues with frostbite 3 engine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So EA is claiming they have performance issues with frostbite 3 engine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

*Wii U to miss out on 15 EA games using Frostbite Engine 3*

EA is going to skip the Wii U for 15 of its upcoming titles - including Mass Effect 4, Dragon Age 3 and its unannounced Star Wars games - due to the console's incompatibilities with DICE's Frostbite Engine 3.

DICE technical director Johan Andersson explained on Twitter that the Frostbite 2 engine wasn't running well on the Wii U, so it decided to abandon efforts to get its successor on Nintendo's latest console. "FB3 has never been running on WiiU. We did some tests with not too promising results with FB2 & chose not to go down that path," he wrote.

Elsewhere, Frostbite technical director Stefan Boberg noted that 15 games are currently in development at EA using Frostbite Engine 3 including Battlefield 4, Mass Effect 4, Dragon Age 3, Army of Two: The Devil's Cartel, Need For Speed 2013 and its unannounced Star Wars titles from Visceral and DICE. (Thanks, NeoGAF.)


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2013)

The funny thing is 360 and PS3 are getting these games so i don't see why the Wii U is unable to manage these games.


Either way i see this slow death incoming.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2013)

The WiiU won't die because of a lack of EA. EA is not the only big game developer out there, nor is it the best. 

One game developer can't kill a console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> The funny thing is 360 and PS3 are getting these games so i don't see why the Wii U is unable to manage these games.
> 
> 
> Either way i see this slow death incoming.



To be honest, no idea what to think about that. Either it is EA official excuse to skip those games or something bigger is going on behind the scene.

I do believe they want to Dreamcast the WiiU and this is a great way to do it.


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The WiiU won't die because of a lack of EA. EA is not the only big game developer out there, nor is it the best.
> .



They are one of the biggest in the industry and one of the biggest suppliers of games.  They currently have like 15 titles planned and with their exclusive star wars deal it's going to increase.

You act like this is THQ or something.



> One game developer can't kill a console.



Suggesting that every other developer is supporting the Wii U 100%?

EA was among the few developers left with any sort of an interest in nintendo. It is going to be a very fatal blow.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2013)

Whatever you say, Canute.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 8, 2013)

I don't see the situation as any worse than what the N64 went through. Retro and Monolith Soft together acting as Rare for them along with strong Ubisoft support. This just means that they'll have to work harder on making their first party titles be of top quality.

EA has never really been a strong supporter of Nintendo, so I don't see why them cutting Nintendo off completely means that the Wii U will fail.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2013)

Because EA is the God of gaming.

Funnily enough, both EA and God are total douchebags that mistreat their fanbase. 

But Nintendoooooooooom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

I think it is going to hurt Nintendo but not to kill them.. The problem is that EA is on killing mode for the WiiU.. They are acting so weird and with bad intentions... really I would love to watch the tape of the meeting in Japan with Nintendo.  wtf really happened there?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

*EA*



> *Let me start. This is Blake. I'll start with the operating margin question around the console transition. I think as everyone knows, we've given guidance over the last year that we were spending roughly $100 million a year on next-gen development. We've continued to include that in our expenses. What we've done is we've gone through a very detailed process to eliminate expenses associated with products that either aren't growing or aren't large enough or aren't on platforms that we feel are long-term viable in the industry*. And then we've also focused on how to minimize costs around the support structures inside the organization to make sure that the studios are getting the core funding for developing games. And so we've tried to consolidate our marketing organizations. We've tried to consolidate our G&A support to make sure that we have a very lean structure. And we've taken those actions during the last 2 quarters to try to tee us up in a position where we'd be able to announce to you that we're going to hold our costs flat for the coming year. We're very confident of that. And for those who know Larry, he's a very tough manager. And so he's holding the executive team to that goal, and we're very focused on continuing to look for ways to bring our operating costs down to continue on the journey of expanding our margins.


----------



## steveht93 (May 8, 2013)

So this proves that EA's lack of support has nothing to do with fucking origin. Good that it's been settled.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So this proves that EA's lack of support has nothing to do with fucking origin. Good that it's been settled.



that is not true tho...

anyway

*Amazon Italy lists Call of Duty: Ghosts for Wii U*




Activision yet to confirmed this version...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So this proves that EA's lack of support has nothing to do with fucking origin. Good that it's been settled.


It doesn't prove anything other than that they're trying to not make themselves seem butthurt. You think that if Origins was the reason they'd admit it? You're naive if you think so.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think it is going to hurt Nintendo but not to kill them.. The problem is that EA is on killing mode for the WiiU.. They are acting so weird and with bad intentions... really I would love to watch the tape of the meeting in Japan with Nintendo.  wtf really happened there?



 this probably


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

EA: "Frostbyte can't run on Wii U, becuz....yeah!"

Oh and yet Crisis Engine 3 could run on it. Excuses excuses......



Canute87 said:


> Suggesting that every other developer is supporting the Wii U 100%?
> 
> EA was among the few developers left with any sort of an interest in nintendo. It is going to be a very fatal blow.



Suggesting that Nintendo themselves have no way to sell the Wii U outside from their own games.

*HORSE.SHIT.*. Their results show otherwise, and i'm starting to wonder if EA's "unprecedented support" was another fairy tale P.R. BS from the past as well. A "fatal blow" shouldn't reasonate with their skiping the Wii U over EA's terribad management when Nintendo themselves have their system sellars to boost life into the Wii U, never count them out unless you want tons of fat crow served in your mouth. 

Fall really can't come any sooner lol. 

@Malve. Tell it to me straight hun, do you 100% believe for sure that the Wii U will become the next dreamcast? Do you believe in the Nintendoomed train?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

Its like they forget everything they've observed . Ignorance is rampant and its taking its toll on my patience because everywhere I go its bullshit that makes no bloody sense if you really give it some sense of thought.


----------



## steveht93 (May 8, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It doesn't prove anything other than that they're trying to not make themselves seem butthurt. You think that if Origins was the reason they'd admit it? You're naive if you think so.



EA is a company,they want money $$$. They won't give two shits about origin if Nintendo's  consoles can make them profit.  

Last generation everybody hated Playstation 3 (I.E valve) yet they started developing for it once the platform proved to be profitable to them. 

Origin as nothing to do with this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

the sooner people realize that EA are evil the better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

their office in California looms over like a glass flower of evil. Its got one giant gate .


----------



## steveht93 (May 8, 2013)

*Just Cause devs: Wii U dev kits “collecting dust,” no plans to develop for the console*



> No. Not at the moment. My kids play “Skylanders Giants” on Wii U. It’s pretty much the only dealings I have with the console…We actually had some develop (dev kits) consoles that just collected dust. It’s a little sad, because we were supposed wanted to do something. I think it is a cool platform, but right now it’s not just up to us. We want the game to release an as wide as possible.



Source:


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2013)

Those lazy developers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> EA is a company,they want money $$$. They won't give two shits about origin if Nintendo's  consoles can make them profit.
> 
> Last generation everybody hated Playstation 3 (I.E valve) yet they started developing for it once the platform proved to be profitable to them.
> 
> Origin as nothing to do with this.



I see this argument get thrown out a lot but will little substance to justify EA's objectively shitty attitude and fallacy towards their support toward Nintendo, currently. If EA wants profit on a Nintendo console, then cutting the crap and actually living up to their previous claims of "unprecedented support" for the Wii U would be a fresh start. Instead we are given hypocritical responses of how close their relationship towards Nintendo have been, but with 15 of their games (due to an engine that "cannot run on Wii U", yet apparently it can on current gen hardware, what kind of half-assed BS is that?) skipping the console, along with a dash of late ports that were either stripped of content or pushed back because fuck potential customers. You know something is fucked up with EA if they, i repeat, claim to have unprecedented support along with close relationships with Nintendo, yet won't bother PUTTING THEIR OWN GAMES ON THEIR NEW CONSOLE THAT IS CAPABLE OF RUNNING EVEN CRYSIS 3. An Engine that was stated to have ran beautifully on the Wii U, and yet Crisis 3 wasn't allowed to release on the Wii U because of EA's temper tantrum disguised as "business".

I repeat. What.The.Actual.Fuck.

Nether the actual business and close relationships (more lies) apparently.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

Then why even keep dev kits aro--oop i got it now.



Canute87 said:


> Those lazy publishers.



Fixed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *Just Cause devs: Wii U dev kits ?collecting dust,? no plans to develop for the console*
> 
> 
> 
> Source:



Why are you quoting this? This is pure laziness in the finest, a guy who isnt even an indie dev got 3x more info from Nintendo about the dev kits by sending them a letter via email.(Infact they sent him letters too, way more than he asked for)


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 8, 2013)

"How dare those lazy devs not make games that don't have any hope of being profitable."

"What do they think I bought this console for, Nintendo games?"

Oh wait.~


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

If Nintendo is hard to reach, they have to change that ASAP.. not cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *Just Cause devs: Wii U dev kits “collecting dust,” no plans to develop for the console*
> 
> 
> 
> Source:



it's like everybody wants to make CoD/BF like sales or it's not worth the trouble 




devs/publishers these days


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> If Nintendo is hard to reach, they have to change that ASAP.. not cool



That's weird considering Indies seem to have little problems with being in touch with them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> That's weird considering Indies seem to have little problems with being in touch with them.



Well that is true.. Emily Rogers also helps with that on Twitter..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

If someone who isnt even an indie dev yet can contact nintendo no problem  and get more than the information needed its not a problem at all^

I mean most smaller devs would be happy making a game for a console that has a 3.5 million instal base

But in the end all the give is lame excuses


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

Yeah you guys made a great point, I forgot about the indie dev's and how easy they are keeping contact with Nintendo...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> it's like everybody wants to make CoD/BF like sales or it's not worth the trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do believe I just recently watched a bonus round on GT that just discussed this. Quite interesting actually. To sum it up if publishers believe they're going to rake enough dough to cover the costs of all these blockbusters within a month they're not going to be happy. Also, be wary of franchise fatigue.

So if I caught up with everything, EA is being a bunch of dicks which falls in line with their current reputation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I do believe I just recently watched a bonus round on GT that just discussed this. Quite interesting actually.
> 
> So if I caught up with everything, EA is being a bunch of dicks which falls in line with their current reputation.



Just recently capcom put a cap on darkstalkers because darkstalkers resurrection "didn't do well". even though it was 7th in top PSN titles.

why even bother? just strap every gaming franchise with a gun, make it first person, and fill it with DLC


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if EA became the next THQ of the Next Generation. Though with how their games sell, it probably will never happen.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> Just recently capcom put a cap on darkstalkers because darkstalkers resurrection "didn't do well". even though it was 7th in top PSN titles.
> 
> why even bother? just strap every gaming franchise with a gun, make it first person, and fill it with DLC



And this pretty speaks to heart of the discussion basically a lot of publishers are fixing for a hurting if they don't spacing out between small and large releases, specifically because large releases are only getting more expensive. Also if all these big releases have is just flash and no substance it's even worse as it's just a huge waste of money. You don't need large set pieces or high end graphics to be a good game, which is something I've always believed in anyway it's just coming to pass now. They better wise up fast.



Asa-Kun said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if EA became the next THQ of the Next Generation. Though with how their games sell, it probably will never happen.



With the route they're going I wouldn't say never.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> And this pretty speaks to heart of the discussion basically a lot of publishers are fixing for a hurting if they don't spacing out between small and large releases, specifically because large releases are only getting more expensive. Also if all these big releases have is just flash and no substance it's even worse as it's just a huge waste of money. You don't need large set pieces or high end graphics to be a good game, which is something I've always believed in anyway it's just coming to pass now. They better wise up fast.



devs/publishers using common sense? that's blasphemy at it's finest worst


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2013)

I can't wait for Windwaker HD. It's in my top 10 favorite games of all time.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> devs/publishers using common sense? that's blasphemy at it's finest worst



Some will get it. Others will obviously bite the dust. It's just a matter of who.

But it's for this I think Nintendo is safe when it comes to the releases of their major players where they release essentially every console cycle not every year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> With the route they're going I wouldn't say never.



Who am i kidding, it'll probably get worse once they choose take a huge dip on always-online DRM. 

U can't spell Egomaniac A$$e$ without EA. Going for third year after being voted the worst company in America. 

And to think i actually had hope after their CEO was removed from status....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Some will get it. Others will obviously bite the dust. It's just a matter of who.
> 
> But it's for this I think Nintendo is safe when it comes to the releases of their major players where they release essentially every console cycle not every year.



I wonder since publishers will blame the fans and the franchise itself before themselves or the devs 

so they'll just kill those non-money making franchises..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

With development costs rising for Next Gen, you can be that we'll see more cross gen multiplats for a *real* while.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> I wonder since publishers will blame the fans and the franchise itself before themselves or the devs
> 
> so they'll just kill those non-money making franchises..


Tomb Raider made what, 3 million in a month and that was considered poor by SE.

With the way production prices are rising how long before CoD and BF are considered "non-money making"? 


Asa-Kun said:


> With development costs rising for Next Gen, you can be that we'll see more cross gen multiplats for a *real* while.



Oh yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> With the way production prices are rising how long before CoD and BF are considered "non-money making"?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.



well BF3 so far sold 15 million copies IIRC


----------



## ShadowReij (May 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> well BF3 so far sold 15 million copies IIRC



In a month?


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2013)

*Capcom To Focus On Promoting Monster Hunter 4 Globally*



> Capcom?s financial results for the past quarter have come in today, showing that Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate had tremendous global success. As such, Capcom will be heavily focusing promotional efforts on Monster Hunter 4. Capcom has also decided to shorten development times, reduce outsourcing, and focus on restructuring development methods.


​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

first month it sold 8 mil


----------



## ShadowReij (May 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *Capcom To Focus On Promoting Monster Hunter 4 Globally*
> 
> 
> ​


Yes.......now if I can just buy WiiU to get MH3U.


Khris said:


> first month it sold 8 mil



Hmmm half tempted to say not good enough.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *Capcom To Focus On Promoting Monster Hunter 4 Globally*
> 
> 
> ​



So...MH3U did well in the West after all?


----------



## steveht93 (May 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I see this argument get thrown out a lot but will little substance to justify EA's objectively shitty attitude and fallacy towards their support toward Nintendo, currently.


Where is this from? Just because EA is not releasing games on the wii u it doesn't mean it's giving Nintendo a shitty attitude. This is business. 



> If EA wants profit on a Nintendo console, then cutting the crap and actually living up to their previous claims of "unprecedented support" for the Wii U would be a fresh start.



This "unprecedented support" is just bullshit and rep talk. Something that people like iwata do every now and then. The wii u sales are disappointing,EA won't lose money for the wii u. 



> Instead we are given hypocritical responses of how close their relationship towards Nintendo have been



At least EA are not burning the bridge between them and Nintendo. 



> but with 15 of their games (due to an engine that "cannot run on Wii U", yet apparently it can on current gen hardware, what kind of half-assed BS is that?) skipping the console, along with a dash of late ports that were either stripped of content or pushed back because fuck potential customers.



How do you know that the frostbite engine can work on the wii u? The wii u CPU is shit compared to the previous generation of consoles and on the other hand The frostbite is very CPU intensive. They claimed that they tested the engine but they didn't get the results they wanted. I'd rather have no games at all than a half assed port.




> yet won't bother PUTTING THEIR OWN GAMES ON THEIR NEW CONSOLE THAT IS CAPABLE OF RUNNING EVEN CRYSIS 3.


 the cryengine 3 is not similar to frostbite 3.





> tantrum disguised as "business".



Activition ported call of duty BO2 for the wii u and they still lost money for it. You not port and ship those games for free you know. 

And what's funny is that when activion released their COD,a lot of Nintendo fans didn't buy it and started talking about "why would I buy COD on a Nintendo console anyway..Herp a derp" what makes you think crysis would have been any different?

EA is not giving Nintendo the middle finger because of origin. Profit is the number one incentive for a "greedy" company like EA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Where is this from? Just because EA is not releasing games on the wii u it doesn't mean it's giving Nintendo a shitty attitude. This is business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too much to cover ahh...

You made some great points on behave of EA. I can give you that.. Now let see where I can start my friend..

One: frostbite engine was running on the Wii U with the canned version of BF3 before the EA meeting with Nintendo in Japan..



> Now our source from EA tells us that EA and DICE did in fact start working on a Battlefield 3 Wii U version with help from EA Canada, testing out the possibilities with the GamePad controller. *However, that project was shelved when EA and Nintendo had a feud regarding Origin’s integration on the Wii U. This supposedly happened in late 2011, and the team that worked on the Wii U version of BF3 was merged into the team that is currently working on Battlefield 4. Battlefield 4 was confirmed a few weeks ago and will be coming in 2013.*
> 
> According to our sources, the Battlefield 4 team is now working on the Battlefield 4 Wii U version concurrently with other editions and will be a “straight port” with touchscreen controls. Most of these touchscreen controls and features are said to be available on other platforms as well (Xbox 360 SmartGlass etc.). It’s unknown whether the team is also working on next gen systems. Our source also told us that the Battlefield 4 name is not final and might change in the future.



I am trying to get the GAF insiders post about the matter but GAF is such a big place and they are hard to find. Inu is going to kill me but I am trying to get the info. As you know BF4 is not coming neither.

Two: CoD BO suffered of bad luck. Let me explain..

1- Activision & Nintendo didn't show this game or what this version could do. Nobody knew what to expect from this port. " a great port btw"
2- WiiU launched a week after the others version of CoD were released, so asking the fanbase to buy a console a week after and a copy of BO2 which they didn't have any clue of what to expect was too much imo.. Too much..
3-Activision lacked of news about DLC's and Bonuses kept a lot of players for getting this version and got PS3/PC/360 instead. Makes sense. 

For this mess I blame both parties.

Three: Nintendo gave the dev Kit to EA first than anyone even Ubisoft.. DICE and Criterion. In fact according to sources Retro helped a couple of studios with Engines for the WiiU



> According to a new rumor, that’s exactly what’s going on. A connected source told us that Retro Studios has been charged with creating game engines for Wii U and helping other developers implement them. While we didn’t get any specifics on what exactly “other developers” means, our source commented that Retro’s work involves both internal and external projects. The icing on the cake? Apparently Retro showed off their Wii U magic to Epic Games and got them to reconsider bringing Unreal Engine 4 to the system.
> 
> As with all rumors, we can’t confirm anything....



A lot of things happened behind the scene between the two..

EA did some business moves and some butt hurt moves. It is clearly the case.


----------



## steveht93 (May 9, 2013)

Malving most of the stuff you provided are news from an "insider source" which has no weight in a debat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Malving most of the stuff you provided are news from an "insider source" which has no weight in a debat.



ok.

and

*Cliffy B. says 'Nintendo never called' when asked why he never made a Nintendo game*

Here's what he told Engadget...

*They never called. Plain and simple.*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

EA had 80+ games on the wii, just saying.
As far as publishing goes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

how in hell did I miss this?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2013)

This year? Hellz yeah. 

Ick Shion sent me a swapnote of a penis.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> This year? Hellz yeah.
> 
> Ick Shion sent me a swapnote of a penis.



Send him something else back


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

> What? Of course we have some idea. Various Monolith employees were responsible for Skyward Sword development so Nintendo could have sufficient employees for active production given Skyward Sword's development cycle, much like Retro and Mario Kart 7.
> 
> In particular, Monolith was integral to the entirety of Skyward Sword development, with 44 employees from the studio helping NCL's EAD team on Planning, Enemy Design, NPC Design, Object Design, Field Design, Effect Design, Cinema Scene Animation (with Digital Media Lab, Inc.), Project Supervision, Technical Support, and Monolith did the entirety of Skyward Sword's 3D Animation.
> 
> It was because of Monolith's close partnership with EAD on Skyward Sword that saw Nintendo's decision to open a smaller Kyoto studio close to Nintendo offices so Monolith could work more closely with EAD / SPD / whatnot in the future.





really interesting..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2013)

Let's just hope Hidemaro Fujibayashi doesn't direct the next 3D Zelda. He made some of the best 2D zeldas in the series but SS was a linear, backtracking, handholding fest.

I'd rather have Aonuma direct it, especially since it's going to be open world.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2013)

Aonuma's Zelda = the best Zelda for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

*RUMOR - No WWE 14, GTA 5 or Mature Rockstar content for Wii U*

Man, it's always risky running with rumors from 4chan. Sometimes they are complete bunk, other times it's 100% accurate. Did reader Whitesoxfan stumble upon one of those real instances? Read the 4chan post below and judge for yourselves.



> There's no plans to ever bring a WWE game to the Wii U anytime in the distant future. I know this information because a 3D Animator on the project. I am working directly with people like Jeff Godfrey who is the art director on the project. Visual Concepts and 2K Sports is working with Yukes on the project.
> 
> You may remember that Wii U never received WWE '13 at launch while 360/PS3 did. Yukes has no interest in Wii U when they were working with THQ, and they still don't now that they're working with 2K Sports.
> 
> Also word around the offices is that Take Two and Rockstar have no plans to bring Grand Theft Auto or any of Rockstar's major M rated games to the Wii U.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2013)

No Rockstar Games? oh shit


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

I want to play as CM Punk on my WiiU... damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

Wii U can have rated M games gaiz


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2013)

Well, fuck. Didn't the Wii have WWE too? What is going on?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Well, fuck. Didn't the Wii have WWE too? What is going on?



funny thing about? WWE sells great on Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2013)

*False alarm. Source from the link got removed entirely.*



LOL fuck 4chan.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> ok.
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Aw Nintendo. Why you no call Cliffy to make game before he took break? 


Asa-Kun said:


> *False alarm. Source from the link got removed entirely.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL fuck 4chan.



And that's why they're called rumors folks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2013)

The link sprung 40+ comments of meltdowns full of "Nintendoooomed" on GoNintendo until it got removed. Seriously.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 9, 2013)

Haters can dream can't they.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2013)

They usually love to get a hard on when it comes to constant negativity upon Nintendo, so it's their own big deal if they want to believe in dumbshits like 4chan. lol....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Send him something else back



If you saw I called it an alpaca XD


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *False alarm. Source from the link got removed entirely.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL fuck 4chan.



Do you understand how 4chan works? Threads naturally 404 over time. 4chan rumors are usually just people making stuff up, but the thread dying doesn't technically disprove the rumor.

GoNintendo will literally report on anything though, regardless of how credible it is.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 10, 2013)

*Anyway*, we were talking about Zelda a bit earlier and I finally beat Skyward Sword about a week ago after almost a year and a half of on-and-off play, so I figured I'd give my thoughts on it now that I finally completed it.

Spoilers I guess, though I doubt anyone hasn't beaten this game yet.

*First, the good:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



-I found the combat enjoyable. I know motion controls aren't everyone's cup of tea, but I felt the controls were quite serviceable, and the depth they added to the combat, even if it was relatively superficial, was still a big step up from the typical button mashing of previous games. The buff to enemy damage was also something that was much needed for the series. I hope that more than anything is something that stays with future entries in the series.

-I liked the crafting aspect, looking for bugs/treasure provided good incentive to explore. I feel like they should have done more with it though, considering the Beetle was the only item whose functionality changed significantly based on the upgrades.

-Speaking of the Beetle, I was pleased that they did a better job keeping items relevant in this game, though it obviously was not perfectly handled as the whip and slingshot in particular still became largely pointless after the dungeons they were found in. Furthermore it felt like a waste any time I found a traditional item in a dungeon, like the bombs, bow and arrows, and clawshots to a lesser extent. These are items that are in pretty much every Zelda game, I feel like dungeons should be based around new items and not the ones we've gotten dozens of times before that we already know how they'll be used.

-I felt Skyloft was a good hub area. It had a decent amount of places to explore and things to find. The characters populating it were sufficiently vibrant.

-The boss battles were extremely fun and challenging, especially when they're first encountered. I feel like the game has some of the best ones in the series.

-Dowsing was very helpful when it came to finding things, especially goddess cubes and quest items.




*The meh:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



-The sidequests were decent. Obviously not as good as Majora's Mask, but there was at least one relating to nearly everyone in Skyloft. Conversely however this led to the effect of each character only having one significant interaction, and then going back to being a wallflower for the rest of the game. It kinda dulled the immersion for me.

-The stamina gauge led to some interesting gameplay innovation with dashing playing a part in certain puzzles. However, I felt it was an underutilized aspect, since there was no way to upgrade it beyond obtaining certain potions, which only lasted a few minutes. I feel like if they had increased the amount of time the stamina gauge lasted, perhaps with every heart container acquired, it could have led to some more interesting gameplay.

-The dungeons were hit or miss. Some were cool(_Sandship, Fire Sanctuary, Lanayru Mine_), some were meh(_Skyview Temple, Earth Temple_), and some were just plain frustrating(_Ancient Cistern_).

-The minigames were similarly hit or miss. Some were fun, others were boring. None of them really had any reason to play them more than a few times, since there wasn't usually a prize other than rupees.

-The art style was similarly mediocre. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. The worst offense was probably the squid boss, which wound up looking completely goofy and not the least bit intimidating, and completely killed the mood set up by the prior scene. I don't know why they decided to go with that look when they'd created similar abomination looking bosses like the scorpion and parasite.




*The bad:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Flying was such a hassle. Having to constantly shake the remote was incredibly annoying, and you moved at a snail's pace until you were able to reach an acceleration gate. It led to me spending as little time as possible in the air.

-The overworld in the sky in general was a disappointment. It was mostly empty, populated by barren islands that there was no reason to visit until a chest finally activated on them. Windwaker had this same problem, so I was pretty disappointed that they seemingly hadn't learned much from that game.

-The quest to obtain the parts of the Hero's Song was obviously put in just to pad out the game, and it showed. The tasks you had to complete mostly consisted of mundane fetch quests that weren't fun or enjoyable at all.

-I just had to sigh every time the scenery began to blur beyond a certain point. It was just a painful reminder of how low tech the game was even in this day and age.

-I felt the antagonists were interesting, but mostly wound up being wasted potential. Ghirahim was certainly a colorful character. When he turned out to be a living weapon similar to Fi, I was curious as to what the connection between them was, but it was never even touched upon. Fi herself didn't even take notice of it.

Demise himself was hyped up to be a great threat, and he was certainly intimidating both as The Imprisoned and in his true form, yet I found the final battle to be anti-climactic. It felt like it was missing a stage. I couldn't believe a threat so huge went down so quickly. Additionally, like Ghirahim, I felt like there were several aspects of his character that went untouched. For example, what drove him to conquer? What fueled his hatred for the gods? Why did he seem to have respect for Hylia, despite hating her? In the end, he simply became an obligatory final threat, and was used to vaguely explain why Link, Zelda, and Ganondorf are constantly clashing throughout history.

Basically it felt like there was more to this story that simply went untouched, and that frustrated me.

-One of the biggest complaints regarding the game was Fi herself and how intrusive she was. While I can certainly see where those gripes come from, she was never that bothersome for me. On the contrary, I found myself forgetting at times that she was even there. In fact, I recall an instance where when she appeared at the end of a dungeon she surprised me, because I had nearly forgotten she existed at all. Beyond that her utter lack of a personality made her not nearly as memorable as other companions in the series.

-Despite being the first Zelda game with an orchestrated soundtrack, it really did not have much in the way of memorable music. Only the credits song really managed to impress me.




*Overall:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it was a decent game, but it didn't live up to the hype, and it just seemed to be missing that magic you expect Zelda games to have. Similar to Windwaker, it also felt somewhat incomplete, like it was missing a dungeon or two.

In terms of my preferences when it comes to the 3D Zeldas, my rating system has now been updated to: MM > OoT > WW > SS > TP




With that game finally off my backlog, it's at last time to dive into *Xenoblade*.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2013)

*SEGA Planning Seven Releases for Wii U in the Coming Year*

Same number as PS3, more than the Xbox 360



> Plenty of companies based in Japan are currently releasing their yearly financial results, with SEGA Sammy ? the larger organisation that includes the developer / publisher ? joining in the fun. The results highlight just how valuable other areas are to the company, such as Pachislot and Pachinko machines, but we're more interested in the games, of course.
> The headline figure, in terms of money, is that SEGA Sammy made strong net and operating profits in the last year, with the net figure being 33.46 billion Yen (around $330 million). That's a healthy state of affairs for the house that Sonic built.
> 
> In terms of the biggest success story that arrived on Nintendo systems, that's Sonic & All-Stars Transformed, which was also SEGA's biggest-selling title for the year with 1.36 million sales in the US and Europe; worldwide sales of that title on Wii U came to 310,000 copies, while the 3DS title (by our reckoning if we're interpreting the figures correctly) hit a pleasing 190,000 copies. We previously reported ? with the last quarter's results ? that the Wii U title accounted for over 25% of the game's sales, and with the subsequent 3DS port the total for the systems combined is comfortably over a third of overall sales.
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2013)

Emily Rogers ‏@Emi1yRogers
*Indie developer says he never had problems contacting Nintendo. Says Nintendo goes out of their way to pamper indies:  ?*



> I am so freaking tired of the whole "OMG Nintendo is going to die". As much as "OMG Mobile is going to kill console!!"
> 
> Nintendo was supposed to die since the 90s..
> Console sales are overall down since the market is shared among much more different platforms now
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *SEGA Planning Seven Releases for Wii U in the Coming Year*
> 
> Same number as PS3, more than the Xbox 360



So in other words, Sega titles sell more on Nintendo consoles just like always. I'm very pleased.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2013)

7 releases? 

hoping for new IPs


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2013)

I don't know where some of these companies got the idea that their games don't sell well on Nintendo consoles.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 10, 2013)

The fact is if you want a game with blood and gritty realism, then a Nintendo console isn't what you're looking for...


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2013)

Resident Evil 4 Would have sold extremely well if Capcom didn't fucking announce the game for PS2 days before it came out on gamecube.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2013)

So, is Sumo entertainment doing a Sega Smash Brawl or what?

Fucking make them, SEGA.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2013)

So this apparently makes early adopters beta testers.

I find it funny how someone can just say random things on TV tropes and this happens


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2013)

I'm cool with SASRT doing well, one of the best games of 2012.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2013)

At times I feel like the GC being a failure sales wise despite being a more powerful console than the PS2 has damaged Nintendo maybe forever in terms of their view on console manufacturing. Given, the GC had shortcomings compared to the PS2 based solely on their capabilities as a console, given that it didn't have online play and had those small disks. Even so, it had a strong launch window line-up with quality titles in SSBM, Pikmin and Animal Crossing so it should have by all means sold well early on. Even without strong third party support(which was thanks to low sales of their games, which shouldn't have been the case as it did most everything right early on) it still had quality content at regular intervals throughout its life-span.

The sales failure of the GC is something I'll never fully understand. I suppose developers and gamers carried their negative views of the N64 over onto the GC.


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> At times I feel like the GC being a failure sales wise despite being a more powerful console than the PS2 has damaged Nintendo maybe forever in terms of their view on console manufacturing. Given, the GC had shortcomings compared to the PS2 based solely on their capabilities as a console, given that it didn't have online play and had those small disks. Even so, it had a strong launch window line-up with quality titles in SSBM, Pikmin and Animal Crossing so it should have by all means sold well early on. Even without strong third party support(which was thanks to low sales of their games, which shouldn't have been the case as it did most everything right early on) it still had quality content at regular intervals throughout its life-span.
> 
> The sales failure of the GC is something I'll never fully understand. I suppose developers and gamers carried their negative views of the N64 over onto the GC.



I personally believe that the PS2 killed both sega and nintendo in that generation.

While the PS2 turned a shotgun to the Dreamcast's head and pulled the trigge,r on Nintendo's end it gave them cancer.

And Nintendo tried the chemotheraphy ( Wii) to overcome the apparent mindfuck the PS2 gave them.  But they confused  that actual success to be something that could have been kept and when the wii started to die down they came up with the Wii U which is apparent to anybody with sense that they were trying to replicate the Wii's success with the tablet controller which was nothing new and even more obvious that they were trying to appeal to the casual audience because tablets got more popular.

I don't even think Nintendo themselves understand the controller telling people to be patient.  What i find amazing is that they are trying utmost best to market the controller as great innovation when Miyamoto himself said that he doesn't see how F-Zero can evolve.  

Wasn't that the point of their new controller, to expand upon things?

Them not anticipating that HD games would take long falling behind in development, outdated hardware and the list goes on.  Nobody watches them anymore and nobody cares, nobody tries to replicate their games anymore and even looks on them as competition.

Nintendo has fallen behind it's competitors they have mutated from an industry leader to the class clown.

This is NOT the Nintendo that I grew up with and I am very sad.


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So this apparently makes early adopters beta testers.
> 
> I find it funny how someone can just say random things on TV tropes and this happens



This would make more sense if the WiiU was actually underclocked from the beginning. Regardless, here's hoping it's true anyway. I mean, the WiiU, currently, only eats a very small amount of power. The WiiU also has very good airflow. "Overclocking" it isn't too farfetched. I doubt it would overheat as easily as people think it would. 

Regardless, the increase in performance sounds like it's way too much. 

Hopefully someone can actually test this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I personally believe that the PS2 killed both sega and nintendo in that generation.
> 
> While the PS2 turned a shotgun to the Dreamcast's head and pulled the trigge,r on Nintendo's end it gave them cancer.
> 
> ...



Kay man, now you'er just spinning this into needless negativity. Do I need to show you a handheld Mr. Disenfranchised?

Shitty analogy by the way Canute. I should snap you with these crab claws


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I personally believe that the PS2 killed both sega and nintendo in that generation.


The PS2 was only super successful because Sony had already nabbed all the developers that Nintendo pissed off with not going to disks with the N64, giving it the best library of any system to date. Nevertheless, that doesn't mean that the GC should have been as ignored as it was as it still had a great library by normal standards, with several new Nintendo IPs to boot. It sold less than the Xbox which had only really Halo as an exclusive, that is just mind boggling to me.



> I don't even think Nintendo themselves understand the controller telling people to be patient.  What i find amazing is that they are trying utmost best to market the controller as great innovation when Miyamoto himself said that he doesn't see how F-Zero can evolve.
> 
> Wasn't that the point of their new controller, to expand upon things?


I don't see how saying one franchise that hasn't been big in a long time can't really do much with the controller means that it can't improve other games in a significant manner. The Wii mote was very simple but limited in the way it could enhance a game experience, the gamepad will take more time to be utilized in a significant manner by some companies/in some games.


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Kay man, now you'er just spinning this into needless negativity. Do I need to show you a handheld Mr. Disenfranchised?
> 
> Shitty analogy by the way Canute. I should snap you with these crab claws



I compared it to cancer is because caner is a slow killing but inevitable death. In very few instances people can be saved but this is not something i see happening.

NightRazr, Everyday....Every...day I typed in Wii U in google news hoping i can see something that can give me hope that this console will do extremely and everytime i go there i keep seeing bad news.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The PS2 was only super successful because Sony had already nabbed all the developers that Nintendo pissed off with not going to disks with the N64, giving it the best library of any system to date. Nevertheless, that doesn't mean that the GC should have been as ignored as it was as it still had a great library by normal standards, with several new Nintendo IPs to boot. It sold less than the Xbox which had only really Halo as an exclusive, that is just mind boggling to me.



Xbox had more third party games and the better versions of certain games compared to the gamecube. I remembered Splinter Cell : Pandora's tommrow having multiplayer on the Xbox and PS2 but not the gamecube. 
It was more economical to port between PS2 and Xbox because of the similar CD formats and many developers didn't see the point of even bothering with the gamecube.  This generation though was an actual chance for Nintendo to get back that third party support because of the rising costs.  If Nintendo made a console that was easy to port between itself and the Xbox 360 that would have been something, but Nintendo alienated themselves with the Wii and developers once again stayed away by this time nintendo also lost some of his gamecube loyalists and we all hoped that Nintendo would create a next gen console but they AGAIN alienated themselves with the Wii U.



> I don't see how saying one franchise that hasn't been big in a long time can't really do much with the controller means that it can't improve other games in a significant manner. The Wii mote was very simple but limited in the way it could enhance a game experience, the gamepad will take more time to be utilized in a significant manner by some companies/in some games.


Why do you think that is?  Nintendo prefers to spend time giving people wii fit and cooking mama than to expand upon their other franchises except for mario, no wonder the rest of their games suffers.


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2013)

Is Canute still going on about how Nintendo betrayed him and how they're gonna die because they don't endlessly pander to the same audience as their competitors?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2013)

Like seriously stop smoking the pipe and putting yourself in a box.

Quit it with the pussy attitude and buck up soldier.

Fucking bullshit.
Want some good news? Well here's your motherfucking good news. 



Now Imma post this again for you blind ass motherfuckers


Your sorry ass behind better read *ALL* the *comments*


Ah shit I just went full Shi-err... Metatron.


----------



## steveht93 (May 10, 2013)

Today was a good day. I saw the gaming community implode on itself because of the rumor about the supposed performance "buff" in the wii u.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I compared it to cancer is because caner is a slow killing but inevitable death. In very few instances people can be saved but this is not something i see happening.
> 
> NightRazr, Everyday....Every...day I typed in Wii U in google news hoping i can see something that can give me hope that this console will do extremely and everytime i go there i keep seeing bad news.



Dude, no offense, but you're really taking this too emotionally personal. Cancer & Wii U don't go well together, and frankly I'd rather we'd not go that far.

What St. said.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Today was a good day. I saw the gaming community implode on itself because of the rumor about the supposed performance "buff" in the wii u.



The Wii U was buffed, how it got buffed is the question. So pray tell which perverted son of a gun went off about physics now?


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Today was a good day. I saw the gaming community implode on itself because of the rumor about the supposed performance "buff" in the wii u.



Where did you see that happen?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2013)

*Insomniac Games’ CEO Considers Wii U “Current Gen”*





Isomaniac no, come on, i freaking love you guys but that ain't cool.


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2013)

Insomniac has only developed for Sony systems in the past, so their stance comes as no surprise. Their only recent multiplatform game is Fuse, which is coming to PS3/360 (I forget if it's already out or not).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2013)

True, it still irks me though. Since i like some of their games and all...


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2013)

Well, I'm not bothered at all. I like my WiiU.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 10, 2013)

> I am so freaking tired of the whole "OMG Nintendo is going to die". As much as "OMG Mobile is going to kill console!!"
> 
> Nintendo was supposed to die since the 90s..
> Console sales are overall down since the market is shared among much more different platforms now
> ...



I like this guy. 



Canute87 said:


> I personally believe that the PS2 killed both sega and nintendo in that generation.
> 
> While the PS2 turned a shotgun to the Dreamcast's head and pulled the trigge,r on Nintendo's end it gave them cancer.
> 
> And Nintendo tried the chemotheraphy ( Wii) to overcome the apparent mindfuck the PS2 gave them.  But they confused  that actual success to be something that could have been kept and when the wii started to die down they came up with the Wii U which is apparent to anybody with sense that they were trying to replicate the Wii's success with the tablet controller which was nothing new and even more obvious that they were trying to appeal to the casual audience because tablets got more popular.



Cancer? Really? The PS2's success is something that not even Sony can even replicate and they made the damn thing and they're now in a tough spot of their own.



> I don't even think Nintendo themselves understand the controller telling people to be patient.  What i find amazing is that they are trying utmost best to market the controller as great innovation when Miyamoto himself said that he doesn't see how F-Zero can evolve.
> 
> Wasn't that the point of their new controller, to expand upon things?



But you were talking about F-zero evolving. And honestly I'd have to agree how much father could you take a series like F-zero. Heck the the inclusion of the tablet basically turns the WiiU into a giant DS. Of which there have been some interesting ideas implemented with and it'll be interesting to see things on the console scale.



> Them not anticipating that HD games would take long falling behind in development, outdated hardware and the list goes on.  Nobody watches them anymore and nobody cares, nobody tries to replicate their games anymore and even looks on them as competition.
> 
> Nintendo has fallen behind it's competitors they have mutated from an industry leader to the class clown.
> 
> This is NOT the Nintendo that I grew up with and I am very sad.



They do so at their own risk fuck Microsoft and Sony were turning and scratching their heads this generation as Nintendo made money hand over fist with underpowered hardware. Hell everyone did as everyone was oh it's between Sony and Microsoft, Nintendo wasn't even considered a factor until after. To the point that Sony went copy pasta and Microsoft went hands free with Kinect. So class clown? Hardly. They always managed to surprise their competitors one way or another. 

Perfect? Hardly. As they fucked up in regards to promoting their new console and actually explaining it which was a really dumb move. But they always work best when they do their own thing. Though there is that rare blue moon occasion that doesn't work out, ie virtual boy, and the WiiU is hardly that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2013)

Anyone remember the vitality sensor?

Some top nintendomination right there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2013)

Funny you should mention that. They decided not to go down that route^


----------



## ShadowReij (May 11, 2013)

Glad they stopped that idea as what could they have honestly done with that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2013)

Horror games^

So about this clock business. Apparently the Wii U was running games at 1.2ghz (last gen consoles are apparently running said games at much higher clock speeds, perhaps its not impossible that the Wii U hit 3.2 ghz. But still random Tv tropes.

Is 3GH its clock limit or something? I mean the thing barely makes any noise as it is.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 11, 2013)

I think Iwata suggested something similar but even he reconsidered afterwards. 

I have no freaking idea in regards to the clock business don't care much about it either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2013)

It doesn't matter if it can be clocked if the rest of it can't be clocked.
It would just fry.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 11, 2013)

The users on the GAF thread discussing on the clock speed rumor unanimously called BS on the claim before, so maybe we shouldn't look into it.


----------



## steveht93 (May 11, 2013)

Overclocking the processor and GPU that much(3.2 GHz and 800Mhz) is probably possible but is a death wish for Nintendo. They will face an RRoD problem down the road. 

It's funny how some people say that "derp my Nintendoland is more fluid now after the update" which is not feasible since the game was made using the previous specs and any over clocking for the console won't change anything. Only thing to improve the games performance is with a patch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

he/she could have gave it to me instead


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2013)

I am having a blast with MH3U and it is going to be hard to stop playing it.. RE:Revelations is so close too..


----------



## ShadowReij (May 11, 2013)

Bastards. I'm broke and they go ahead and decide to waste 300 bucks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Horror games^
> 
> So about this clock business. Apparently the Wii U was running games at 1.2ghz (last gen consoles are apparently running said games at much higher clock speeds, perhaps its not impossible that the Wii U hit 3.2 ghz. But still random Tv tropes.
> 
> Is 3GH its clock limit or something? I mean the thing barely makes any noise as it is.




impossible.


1. the source got the actual kind of cpu wii u has wrong 

2. the wii u would catch on fire immediately with the stock fan they have on the unit with the rumored overclocks to both the cpu and gpu.

3. the only dedicated gaming device that has ever changed clocks via firmware was psp from 222mhz to 333mhz, and that was only because it was underclocked intentionally before shipping to save battery life for the initial model so it was merely being reset to its base clock. it makes no sense to have such a thing in a console with a mandatory power supply.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2013)

Well irrespective of all this rumour talk all that really matters is how the games run and the content on the platform. Everything else is irrelevant. Back to snooze day. 

Still I wish we just had a raw count of performance because there are a shit ton of misconceptions floating around
Its not like its in the same position the Wii was.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

Someone should ask Nintendo/Iwata/Aonuma/whoever on Twitter if they're adding all the cut content from WW in WW HD.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Someone should ask Nintendo/Iwata/Aonuma/whoever on Twitter if they're adding all the cut content from WW in WW HD.



Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

I don't use my Twitter, so someone else needs to do it.

I nominate Malvin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't use my Twitter, so someone else needs to do it.
> 
> I nominate Malvin.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2013)

I'll do it because I be twitterin' err'day.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I'll do it because I be twitterin' err'day.



Do it friend I want my complete windwaker


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2013)

Got you covered ranger


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

Better give some answers. 

They can't use time constraints as an excuse a second time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2013)

It would provide a valid reason on why WWHD is a fall release title, adding the cut content and all'


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 12, 2013)

They didn't add anything new like that to Ocarina of Time 3D, there's no reason to think it'll be any different here.

On an unrelated subject, it doesn't seem like that "Shadow of the Eternals" fundraiser is going very well. Seems like a follow up to Eternal Darkness just isn't meant to happen.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> They didn't add anything new like that to Ocarina of Time 3D, there's no reason to think it'll be any different here.



Except it's technically not "new". It was content that was made and planned to be finished, but was unfinished due to time constraints. So they had to cut whatever unfinished content they had made so far and shoehorn in other stuff. There was supposed to be a dungeon for the third pearl, and the Tingle Triforce Fetch Quest was supposed to be two dungeons. 

Eiji Aonuma even formally apologized for it, iirc.

If he really wants to apologize, he'll include all of the cut content in WW HD.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Someone should ask Nintendo/Iwata/Aonuma/whoever on Twitter if they're adding all the cut content from WW in WW HD.



WW had cut content? 

Those bastards I knew that game felt incomplete.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2013)

FYI, every major Zelda game had cut content, even Ocarina of Time. I don't see they'll decide to treat Wind Waker as a special snowflake when OoT, arguably the most famous one didn't got any to begin with. It might happen but I'm doubtful. They would have told us about that during the reveal.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> They didn't add anything new like that to Ocarina of Time 3D, there's no reason to think it'll be any different here.
> 
> On an unrelated subject, it doesn't seem like that "Shadow of the Eternals" fundraiser is going very well. Seems like a follow up to Eternal Darkness just isn't meant to happen.



What Death Kun said. 

Source please?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Except it's technically not "new". It was content that was made and planned to be finished, but was unfinished due to time constraints. So they had to cut whatever unfinished content they had made so far and shoehorn in other stuff. There was supposed to be a dungeon for the third pearl, and the Tingle Triforce Fetch Quest was supposed to be two dungeons.
> 
> Eiji Aonuma even formally apologized for it, iirc.
> 
> If he really wants to apologize, he'll include all of the cut content in WW HD.



Practically every Zelda game has had cut content, Windwaker is just one of the more infamous examples because of how much was cut and how obvious it is.

And it's not as if they can simply add the content into the game, they'd have to build the two dungeons from scratch, and probably change a few more things about the game as a result. That's simply too much effort for Nintendo to bother with for an HD rerelease.



Asa-Kun said:


> Source please?



Source on what, Shadow of the Eternals?

The fundraiser's been going for five or so days now, and they have yet to even reach 10% of what they're asking for, and less and less is being donated with each passing day.

It looks pretty dire right now.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

^ Like I said below, we'll see. I'm hoping for the best. It'd be a nice little treat to add stuff to the re-release. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> FYI, every major Zelda game had cut content, even Ocarina of Time. I don't see they'll decide to treat Wind Waker as a special snowflake when OoT, arguably the most famous one didn't got any to begin with. It might happen but I'm doubtful. They would have told us about that during the reveal.



As far as I know, Windwaker's cut content was the only time Aonuma apologized for cutting content out of a Zelda game. I haven't really looked up the cut content of other Zelda games, though. But in other games it might have just been content they decided to change or simply get rid of. Windwaker's cut content was because they didn't have enough time, unfortunately. 

Well, we'll see in due time. I'm hoping for the best, but it won't stop being one of my favorite games ever either way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2013)

> Outspoken Activision?s CEO Bobby Kotick said during the company?s recent Q1 2013 Earning conference call that the next Xbox and the PlayStation 4 could face the same challenges that Nintendo has faced with Wii U thus far. Kotick says that console manufacturers are now competing against an influx of low-cost tablets and smartphones that provide gamers with a quick gaming fix at a cheap and affordable price point.
> 
> _  ?There are still many unknown factors, such as pricing, launch dates and quantities, the level of first-party support and, importantly, consumer purchase intent in a world where consoles are no longer just competing with each other, but also with new platforms, such as smartphones and tablets.?_


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2013)

what did I miss?


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

Not much, just speculation on whether they'll add the cut content to Windwaker HD or not.


----------



## Canute87 (May 12, 2013)

That would be surprising if they did.  
But putting in more content and changing back the game to what it was originally was sounds like serious time and effort on Nintendo's end.

So there's a high chance that won't happen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2013)

I'm still holding out some hope they will, damnit.


----------



## Canute87 (May 12, 2013)

You're better off putting your hopes on the new zelda they are going to release for the system in middle to the end of the consoles life cycle,  however long that may be.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You're better off putting your hopes on the new zelda they are going to release for the system in middle to the end of the consoles life cycle,  however long that may be.


----------



## Canute87 (May 12, 2013)

So they are going to release windwaker HD this year and have the new zelda ready by 2014?

 man be real, that game is going to be delayed a good while if that news is even true to begin with.



When was pikmin 3 supposed to come out by the way?


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So they are going to release windwaker HD this year and have the new zelda ready by 2014?
> 
> man be real, that game is going to be delayed a good while.
> 
> When was pikmin 3 supposed to come out by the way?



ITT: Nintendo only has one studio working on one thing at a time. 

So you're saying that the new Zelda will be delayed because Pikmin 3 was delayed by 5 months? 

I'll trust the supposed Nintendo "inside source" who has a track record of being right over the jaded ex-Nintendo fan.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

However, I doubt we'll see it before Holiday 2014. They'll probably showcase it at E3 next year as their heavy hitter.

Also, being so negative all the time really isn't a good outlook.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 13, 2013)

A year after Miyamoto announced they were making a new Zelda game in 2008, all they had to show for it was a piece of concept art.

Considering that Iwata has already admitted their teams are struggling to adapt to HD development, the odds of seeing anything substantial before 2015 is slim at best, let alone a full game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

Perhaps. That article was issued before the "hard to adapt" statement, after all. 

I'm sure Nintendo will want something big for Christmas next year, though. If it isn't Zelda, I wonder what it will be.


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> ITT: Nintendo only has one studio working on one thing at a time.
> 
> So you're saying that the new Zelda will be delayed because Pikmin 3 was delayed by 5 months?



Why was Pikmin 3 delayed?



> Nintendo explains Wii U game delays | MCV
> 
> Nintendo miscalculated the development resources required for its Wii U launch titles, the company's president has admitted.
> 
> Speaking in a financial briefing Q&A, Satoru Iwata said development of some of its titles had required more resources than it had previously expected, and it was then forced to take developers working on other projects in an effort to complete them in time for the console's launch.






> I'll trust the supposed Nintendo "inside source" who has a track record of being right over the jaded ex-Nintendo fan.



Most if not all the Zelda games for Nintendo's console were delayed at some point.
But the handling of Skyward sword is the most recent and what I'm working with. Them spending time and effort for a windwaker remake is the obvious thing anybody can see that the new game will not be ready for 2014. otherwise what would be the point?  

They are currently having issues with the resources required for HD development on top of the traditional attitude they have in creating a great gaming experience. 

You can believe in a rumor or look on the history for yourself.

I prefer the history.


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> However, I doubt we'll see it before Holiday 2014. They'll probably showcase it at E3 next year as their heavy hitter.
> 
> Also, being so negative all the time really isn't a good outlook.



It's not being negative but rather just being real.

And reality is most times a nasty thing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Perhaps. That article was issued before the "hard to adapt" statement, after all.
> 
> I'm sure Nintendo will want something big for Christmas next year, though. If it isn't Zelda, I wonder what it will be.



Retro's game if that doesn't release this year. Wii Fit/Wii Sports type games if they want to try to get some of that casual dosh back again.

X and FExSMT though I don't know if they'd consider those "big".

Maybe they'll even break their word and release another 2D Mario if they feel pressured enough.


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Perhaps. That article was issued before the "hard to adapt" statement, after all.
> 
> I'm sure Nintendo will want something big for Christmas next year, though. If it isn't Zelda, I wonder what it will be.



More than likely something they have already shown at least a video for. 

So X and the Fire emblem cross over are the only viable candidates.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

I hope they don't break their word on the whole 2D Mario thing. However, I do think Retro's game has a high chance of being released this year. And Fire Emblem and Shin Megami Tensei are both what would be considered "niche" series. A crossover, while probably going to be an excellent game, may not be what Nintendo considers a heavy hitter for the holidays. 

Here's hoping it's just something else entirely. 

We still don't know much about Yarn Yoshi, either. And Miyamoto also has some secret projects. 



Canute87 said:


> Them spending time and effort for a windwaker remake is the obvious thing anybody can see that the new game will not be ready for 2014. otherwise what would be the point?
> 
> You can believe in a rumor or look on the history for yourself.
> 
> I prefer the history.



The point is to have another game for the WiiU, which is struggling from a lack of good first party games. We don't know how long WW HD has been in development nor do we know how long the new Zelda has been in development. I see your point, but WW HD being released has no impact on the development of the new Zelda, which is what you insinuated in the first place. If it is delayed, it will be because of Nintendo's inexperience with HD development.

Regarding your reality comment, I prefer to remain hopeful.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 13, 2013)

There is no such thing as hope, Nardo taught me that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Glad we dont have to deal with this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2013)

^

That guy probably has the most punchable face on Earth. I can't stand 5 minutes of that shit.


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2013)

But this incomplete shit is definitely going to last into next gen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2013)

Well, duh. Expansion DLCs are the exception to the rule. I can count the games that do it with both hands.


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2013)

Doesn't mean it's not going to increase.


----------



## steveht93 (May 13, 2013)

So now we are supposed to pay 5$ to unlock a difficulty setting? Who's the genius that came up with this idea?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So now we are supposed to pay 5$ to unlock a difficulty setting? Who's the genius that came up with this idea?



That's what you get when consumers keep defending shit like DLC and Season passes. Publishers become more greedy.


----------



## steveht93 (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> That's what you get when consumers keep defending shit like DLC and Season passes. Publishers become more greedy.



Some DLC are done right like infamous:blood festival or fallout DLC.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So now we are supposed to pay 5$ to unlock a difficulty setting? Who's the genius that came up with this idea?



The genius that realized people will actually shell out money for that shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2013)

Lol nintendomastercasualpeasantrace.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So now we are supposed to pay 5$ to unlock a *difficulty setting*? Who's the genius that came up with this idea?



Why in the world would I want to pay to be even more frustrated? :S


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Some DLC are done right like infamous:blood festival or fallout DLC.



You know I was talking about bullshit DLC right?


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2013)

Then be clearer, Khris. 

These days, the term's been bastardized so grossly that the cruddy "20 dollars for a new weapon" types and the actual game-expanding types are have become inseparable in the human conscience.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2013)

*Square-Enix outlines new business plan, Smartphones are the target*



Huh. To think i actually thought their new CEO would make matters better, not worse. Looks like S.E. will be officially dead to me after BDFF, KH3, and Versus XIII release. 

*My god.*


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2013)

Well Nintendo better rally in those new developers because some of these guys are going to shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)




----------



## First Tsurugi (May 13, 2013)

I like how practically every pending kickstarter listed is failing, that's hilarious and sad.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

*Nintendo E3 Rumours Emerge*



> With E3 fast approaching it’s about time we had some juicy rumours. These rumours stem from an IGN member by the name of 100 Year Old Gamer. The forum user claims to work at Nintendo, though these claims have yet to be verified. However, it should be noted that he or she has previously written things that have turned out to be true. Here’s some of the information 100 Year Old Gamer has provided. Take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> Nintendo will air three to five Nintendo Directs before and around E3, starting on May 30
> ...


​


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

I read the rumor this morning...Goku on my Smash?


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

Super Saiyan Goku vs Final Smash Sonic.


----------



## steveht93 (May 14, 2013)

Retro are developing an FPS game? (FPS metroid?) I guess I'm getting a wii u after the ps4 if that's true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

It seem the guy on IGN has some history of being right with rumors.. This is some crazy stuff tho



> 3-5 Directs starting on or around May 24th, between 30~50 minutes each.
> -GCN games, like Sunshine, will be shown at E3.
> -Retro’s game is: First person, big, good looking, set somewhat ‘futurish’
> -Smash Bros. will include a trailer with gameplay and cinematics. Using old ideas that were scrapped. Both 3DS & Wii U versions to be shown, including screenshots.
> ...



the whole list.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

I would only put half of that down.
I doubt gta5 will be on it though it would great if it was.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

God damn, that sounds more like a wishlist than anything else.

Is there any weight behind those claims, or is it just that same guy? And how "right" has he been in the past? It doesn't matter if he was right a few times if he was wrong just as much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> God damn, that sounds more like a wishlist than anything else.
> 
> Is there any weight behind those claims, or is it just that same guy? And how "right" has he been in the past? It doesn't matter if he was right a few times if he was wrong just as much.



I don't know but people on IGN are saying he is very legit... this is a huge leak if true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

"Retro and FPS" 

Okay, I am intrigued.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

Even if only half of the stuff he said is true the WiiU still just got many times better.


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

But it's still IGN, so I dunno.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

Actually now that you mention it, shouldn't be impossible for goku to be in it.
Namco bandai is doing stuff with it right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Actually now that you mention it, shouldn't be impossible for goku to be in it.
> Namco bandai is doing stuff with it right?



Yeah a couple of people pointed that out on GAF.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah a couple of people pointed that out on GAF.



I expect smash bros to do badly now however


----------



## ShadowReij (May 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Super Saiyan Goku vs Final Smash Sonic.


I've always wanted to see who was stronger. 


Malvingt2 said:


> It seem the guy on IGN has some history of being right with rumors.. This is some crazy stuff tho
> 
> 
> > 3-5 Directs starting on or around May 24th, between 30~50 minutes each.
> ...



Yeah..I'll take this wwith a palm of salt though I hope project Hammer still exists I was quite sad when it was canceled.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2013)

Just give me my Mario Kart WiiU game and I'll be set for the rest of the year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2013)

> -3D Mario is bigger than any previous Mario title, being led by Yoshiaki Koizumi



If anyone can take Mario out of the soulless, production line swamp it currently stands on, it's this friend.

Hope this rumor is true. Although after Skyward Sword, I'd rather have him work on Zelda. Can't have everything.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 14, 2013)

> -Next handheld is code-named ‘Project Immersive



Hold the fucking phone we just got the 3DS you bastards. Don't starting pumping out handhelds the way Apple pumps out their phones Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

*Eurogamer - 2K Sports says WWE 14 skipping Wii U*

Coming from Eurogamer...

*WWE 2K14 will be released in the UK for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 on 1st November, 2K Sports has told Eurogamer. ...But, like last year, the game will again skip Wii U. The last title in the WWE series to be released on a Nintendo console was WWE '12 for Wii.*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Eurogamer - 2K Sports says WWE 14 skipping Wii U*
> 
> Coming from Eurogamer...
> 
> *WWE 2K14 will be released in the UK for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 on 1st November, 2K Sports has told Eurogamer. ...But, like last year, the game will again skip Wii U. The last title in the WWE series to be released on a Nintendo console was WWE '12 for Wii.*



They are being stupid since it sells well on nintendo consoles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Who cares.. WWE games haven't been good since the early PS2 years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Who cares.. WWE games haven't been good since the early PS2 years.



You mean the N64 years clearly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> Who cares.. WWE games haven't been good since the early PS2 years.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> You mean the N64 years clearly.



Hey!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Day of Reckoning series :amazed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Point stands, WWE games are shit nowadays..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

shit people buy


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Am the only one who doesnt like the sound of those rumors?

Are they releasing a new Wii U model in 2 years?

So has no one brought up the new pacman game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Am the only one who doesnt like the sound of those rumors?



Because they sound too good?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Makes it sound like they are barreling down the road in a unpropitious direction


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

Someone on GameFAQS looked this 100YearOldGamer guy up, and apparently he's been completely right about every leak he's made in the past year, and he's so well trusted that even the mods defend and listen to him. The guy also said that Metal Gear is coming to WiiU, MGS5 is running on WiiU dev kits, SE plans to put main FF on the WiiU and that Nintendo is trying to fix their relationship with EA but EA is still "very angry", though the reason is unknown.

I shouldn't be getting my hopes up, but what if all this stuff he's saying ends up happening!?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

^ NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMEEEEEEDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Someone on GameFAQS looked this 100YearOldGamer guy up, and apparently he's been completely right about every leak he's made in the past year, and he's so well trusted that even the mods defend and listen to him. The guy also said that Metal Gear is coming to WiiU, MGS5 is running on WiiU dev kits, SE plans to put main FF on the WiiU and that Nintendo is trying to fix their relationship with EA but EA is still "very angry", though the reason is unknown.
> 
> I shouldn't be getting my hopes up, but what if all this stuff he's saying ends up happening!?



A time traveler or Miyamoto himself?


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

I'm on my phone at work so, unfortunately, I can't really do my own research at the moment. However, I saw on one of the articles that he supposedly a) works at Nintendo or b) has an inside source at Nintendo.

I can't remember which, if I was at home I could find out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Someone on GameFAQS looked this 100YearOldGamer guy up, and apparently he's been completely right about every leak he's made in the past year, and he's so well trusted that even the mods defend and listen to him. The guy also said that Metal Gear is coming to WiiU, MGS5 is running on WiiU dev kits, SE plans to put main FF on the WiiU and *that Nintendo is trying to fix their relationship with EA but EA is still "very angry", though the reason is unknown.*
> 
> I shouldn't be getting my hopes up, but what if all this stuff he's saying ends up happening!?



come on!!! we know the reason....


----------



## ShadowReij (May 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Someone on GameFAQS looked this 100YearOldGamer guy up, and apparently he's been completely right about every leak he's made in the past year, and he's so well trusted that even the mods defend and listen to him. *The guy also said that Metal Gear is coming to WiiU, MGS5 is running on WiiU dev kits, SE plans to put main FF on the WiiU* and that Nintendo is trying to fix their relationship with EA but EA is still "very angry", though the reason is unknown.
> 
> I shouldn't be getting my hopes up, but what if all this stuff he's saying ends up happening!?


Neh my BS meter is on high alert here. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> A time traveler or Miyamoto himself?



Time traveling Miyamoto?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

<Looks bad doesnt it? Eyes are deceiving you though.

The Wii U will not be a Wii nor will it be a Gamecube.

So what 7 new titles do you guys think Sega has in the pipeline?
Square enix needs to do three things before they sell off their assets. Give me another Valkyrie Profile strategy game on the 3DS, give me The World Begins With Two and put Live a Live on the virtual Wii U console.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

What has this Gamefaqs guy been right about exactly that everyone's taking him as a credible source?

His "leaks" sound like he's throwing stuff at the wall and seeing what sticks.

Fuck Goku being in Smash also, this isn't fucking MUGEN.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> come on!!! we know the reason....



But it's liek, totally just regular business decisions! Nothing fishey about it at all!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> What has this Gamefaqs guy been right about exactly that everyone's taking him as a credible source?
> 
> His "leaks" sound like he's throwing stuff at the wall and seeing what sticks.
> 
> Fuck Goku being in Smash also, this isn't fucking MUGEN.



My thoughts exactly I dont want Goku in Smash.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem the guy on IGN has some history of being right with rumors.. This is some crazy stuff tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If the entire list is true.....then Nintendo has willingly raped mind out of fuck with astonishment for the rest of the year.....

Still weary of it though because IGN....


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

It would be weird to have Goku in Smash Brothers.

Is their any Namco character that would be a good fit?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Everyone from Dawn of the New World/Guy/Zelos, Specifically this guy 


 Decus will kick ass!

Jade&Richter would make a good team pair in Smash Bros

Oh and Ratatosk/Aster doesnt look to bad here


----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> What has this Gamefaqs guy been right about exactly that everyone's taking him as a credible source?
> 
> His "leaks" sound like he's throwing stuff at the wall and seeing what sticks.
> 
> Fuck Goku being in Smash also, this isn't fucking MUGEN.



He's from IGN, not GameFAQs.

I'd give you some info, but can't really look anything up right now since I'm at work. My only suggestion right now is to do some research, I'm just taking what other people are saying about him as the truth until I can do my own research.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Technically he's from NeoGaf^ he just posted something on IGN


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

It's hard for me to believe in an Nintendo rumor, because from my experience most of them turn out wrong.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

Yeah okay, I found the gaf thread about this and the overwhelming consensus is that it's all bullshit, as expected.

Still have yet to find a single reason why this guy was ever regarded as remotely credible.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Yeah it's most likely bullshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2013)

Which is why felt too weary about this, ugg IGN....


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

This thread is done.

TAZMOBOT I SUMMON THEE!


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

Wii U thread Part 7 - E3 Edition (But not really)


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Tazmo can be slow closing threads


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

Tazmo can be slow doing anything.


----------



## Tazmo (May 14, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

